# Seguimento - Julho 2008



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 00:00)

Pessoal, já estamos em *Julho*!, e visto que já são 00:00, penso que está na altura de começar um novo Seguimento!

Este é o Mês das férias e do calor, do sol e da praia, embora os dias já estejam a encurtar, e parecer que começaremos Julho, fresquinhos!
Começo então este Seguimento por apresentar algus provérbios relativos a este mês:

- Julho fresco, Inverno chuvoso, estio perigoso.
- Água de Julho, no rio não faz barulho.
- Em Julho abafadiço, fica a abelha no cortiço.
- Em Julho, eu o ceifo e o debulho.
- Em Julho, tudo farás, só o teu verde não ceifarás.
- Julho calmoso faz ano formoso.


Relembro que foi a 29 de Julho do ano passado, que tive a temperatura mais alta, algum dia registada por mim... *40,0ºC* certinhos!

*Começo então Julho com:*

Temperatura nos *15,6ºC*
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h


Pessoal, agora toca a postar... a ver se chegamos ás 1000 mensagens, ou mais neste Seguimento, como tem sido tradição, este ano!
Eu no dia 5 vou-me embora, e só devo voltar lá para dia 20, mas de certo que terei alguém que poste por mim!


----------



## diogo (1 Jul 2008 às 00:59)

Cá está o Gil - não perde uma ponta de precisão a abrir os tópicos
Começo Julho parecido: 15.1ºC , 64% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado 

Máxima de ontem = 26.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 01:01)

Gilmet disse:


> Eu no dia 5 vou-me embora, e só devo voltar lá para dia 20, mas de certo que terei alguém que poste por mim!



És tu a vir e eu a ir...
Ainda assim e para mim, Agosto será um mês mais critico para postar.
Mas ainda há Julho todo (ou quase todo) pela frente!

O mês começa fresco!
O vento sopra moderado de NO e no horizonte oeste correm nuvens baixas.
Imagino que de Queluz para oeste esteja o céu encoberto.

Por agora 16,8ºC.


----------



## jose leça (1 Jul 2008 às 01:02)

Boa noite:

Começo o mês com 17,4ºC e muita humidade (80%), e num futuro muito próximo, chuvinha:


----------



## meteo (1 Jul 2008 às 01:22)

Julho começe fresquinho para melhor estudar..depois meados,fins de Julho que venha o tempo fantástico  é nisso que o Verão se devia basear,calor 
boa noite a todos


----------



## Fil (1 Jul 2008 às 02:03)

Chegou o mês tipicamente mais quente do ano, espero que seja fresco como o do ano passado e depois pode vir o calor todo em Agosto...

Noite muito quente e abafada por cá, a temperatura ainda vai nos 19,8ºC e a descer devagarinho. A temperatura no meu quarto já ultrapassou os 25ºC 

Os extremos do dia foram 16,4ºC de mínima e 29,5ºC de máxima.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 08:46)

Bom dia a todos!!

Por cá, mínima de *14,5ºC*
Neste momento ainda tenho 16,6ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Vento fraco... record de hoje ás 00:37, com 26,2 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (1 Jul 2008 às 09:10)

Bom dia,

Minima da noite: 22,5ºC

Vamos ver como corre este mês!! Eu prevejo dias muito quentes, com pelo menos uma onda de calor!! Vamos ver se não me engano!


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 09:18)

bom, e cá estamos nós em Julho, um dos meses mais quentes do ano, porque para mim o mais quente é Agosto

o mês começoou frescote, tive mínima de 17,6 graus, agora sigo com 19,4

agora vamos refrescar um bocadinho

resto de bom dia e claro, início de bom mês, muita praia e calor, que é o que se quer


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *18,2ºC* (às 22h)
Tmax *26,0ºC*

Hoje a primeira mínima matinal de Julho ficou-se pelos *17,2ºC*. A pressão está em *1018hPa* e o céu encontra-se pouco nublado... por enquanto!


----------



## jpmartins (1 Jul 2008 às 09:45)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, com a temperatura nos 20.6ºC.
A min. matinal foi de 18.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2008 às 09:48)

Algumas nuvens altas a oeste e 26,5ºC.

Mínima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2008 às 09:50)

Bom Dia, mais um mês que começou, e espero que este mês seja mais fresquinho e que traga as trovoadas.
Mas neste primeiro dia de Julho quase nada mudou, o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de NO e estão 24.7ºC, mas certo é que vem ai uns dias mais fresquinhos


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 10:15)

Ainda levo *19,4ºC*
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Umas nuvens altas aparecem lá ao fundo!

Ás 9h, Lamas de Mouro tinha *11,6ºC*


----------



## squidward (1 Jul 2008 às 10:46)

Fil disse:


> Chegou o mês tipicamente mais quente do ano, espero que seja fresco como o do ano passado e depois pode vir o calor todo em Agosto...
> 
> Noite muito quente e abafada por cá, a temperatura ainda vai nos 19,8ºC e a descer devagarinho. *A temperatura no meu quarto já ultrapassou os 25ºC*
> 
> Os extremos do dia foram 16,4ºC de mínima e 29,5ºC de máxima.



isso é para meninos, no meu quarto chega a ultrapassar os 28ºC


----------



## Levante (1 Jul 2008 às 11:04)

O mês aqui começou com uma mínima tropical (para não variar) de 20º e amanheceu ainda com a poeira dos ultimos dias e com 29º às 8h!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

Por aqui tive uma rica mínima de 14.2ºC agora estou com 23.5ºC.


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 11:18)




----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui céu pouco nublado.. 21,8ºC
1019hpa
64%HR


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 11:24)

À semelhança do *Gil* e do *Mário Barros*, também tive uma minima na casa dos 14ºC.
Mas aqui foi umas décimas mais alta: *14,8ºC*.
E Julho começa com uma minima fresca, assim como Junho começou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2008 às 11:55)

AnDré disse:


> À semelhança do *Gil* e do *Mário Barros*, também tive uma minima na casa dos 14ºC.
> Mas aqui foi umas décimas mais alta: *14,8ºC*.



E à minha semelhança também. 
Também tive *14,8 ºC* de mínima.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 12:01)

Levo neste momento *22,2ºC*

Pelas 10h, estas eram as estações que marcavam temperaturas acima dos 25ºC:

Faro - 27,7ºC
Portimão - 27,2ºC
Aljezur - 26,6ºC
Castelo Branco - 26,1ºC

O local mais frio de Portugal era o Pico do Areeiro, com *15,7ºC*


----------



## diogo (1 Jul 2008 às 12:02)

squidward disse:


> isso é para meninos, no meu quarto chega a ultrapassar os 28ºC



No meu agora só estão 23.6ºC

Hoje tive mínima de 13.5ºC
Mais baixa que vocês daqui da zona

Agora: 24.4ºC , 30% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 12:03)

bom dia, tenho neste momento 20 graus certinhos


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Jul 2008 às 12:08)

Bom dia! Por aqui uma minima  tropical de 21,2ºC o mês de Julho começou chuvoso, com céu praticamente encoberto e aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 12:08)

desculpem desculpem desculpem, estou-vos a dar os dados todos errados, eu bem tava a ver que isto estava mal.

a mínima que eu referi foi do dia 1 de Junho, enganei-me.

A mínima de esta noite foi de REALMENTE, 14,8 graus, bem estava a achar estranho.

E quanto a este valor de 20 graus a esta hora, tb é mentira, é do dia 1 mas de Junho, tenho neste momento 24,5 agora sim as coisas estão acertadas.

Peço desculpa a todos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2008 às 12:12)

mauro miranda disse:


> A mínima de esta noite foi de REALMENTE, 14,8 graus, bem estava a achar estranho.



Parece que hoje muita gente teve *14,8 ºC* de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (1 Jul 2008 às 12:19)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e está mais fresco que ontem. E a temperatura ronda os 24ºC


----------



## HotSpot (1 Jul 2008 às 12:21)

Mais um com mínima na casa dos 14ºC. Aqui foi de *14,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Por cá estou nos *23,5ºC*
Humidade a 52%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,7 km/h

Ás 11h, a localidade mais quente de Portugal era Castelo Branco, com *28,0ºC*
Ás 11h, a localidade mais fria de Portugal era o Pico de Areeiro, com *16,2ºC*


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 13:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Mais um com mínima na casa dos 14ºC. Aqui foi de *14,7ºC*




é verdade, o que a estação indicava era os dados do dia 1 do mês anterior, mas agora já está tudo bem


----------



## Sueste (1 Jul 2008 às 13:56)

Olá boa tarde .... 

Por aqui eu tive uma minima de 18.9ºC e agora estou com 29.ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 13:58)

Levo 24,1ºC neste momento
Humidade a *48%*
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,3 km/h


Ás 12h, são as mesmas localidades que detém os valores extremos do País...
A temperatura máxima é detida pela estação de Castelo Branco, com *30,3ºC*
A temperatura mínima é detida pela estação do Pico do Areeiro, com *16,3ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2008 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está a ficar com algumas nuvens altas, e sigo com 32ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 15:44)

Por aqui, a juntar-se á neblusidade alta, encontra-se também a baixa que entra por Norte!
A temperatura está a descer significativamente, tenho agora 21,8ºC
A máxima até ao momento foi de 24,2ºC pelas 14:02
O vento também se está a levantar, pelo que ás 15:18 tive um novo record para hoje, com *35,2 km/h*

Ás 14h, as localidades que apresentavam temperaturas acima dos 30ºC eram:

Amareleja - 33,4ºC
Castro Verde - 33,4ºC
Portel - 33,0ºC
Elvas - 32,9ºC
Zebreira - 32,7ºC
Castelo Branco - 32,5ºC
Évora - 32,4ºC
Alcoutim - 32,1ºC
Beja - 32,0ºC
Avis - 31,7ºC
Proença-a-Nova - 31,4ºC
Estremoz - 31,1ºC
Alvega - 31,0ºC
Almodôvar - 30,9ºC
Alcácer do Sal - 30,5ºC

Das estações funcionais, a localidade mais fria do país era Lamas de Mouro com 18,0ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 16:02)

Ao longo do dia a nebulosidade alta tem estado a aumentar, assim como o vento, sigo com 27,9 graus, agora as nuvens baixas é que eu ainda não vejo, mas já tenho muitas saudades delas


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 17:23)

Por aqui 23,7ºC e a máxima foi mesmo de *24,2ºC* pelas 14:02!
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Pelas 16h, apenas 2 localidades funcionais superavam os 35ºC

Mértola - 35,2ºC
Elvas - 35,0ºC

A localidade mais fria de Portugal era o Pico do Areeiro, com 17,2ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (1 Jul 2008 às 18:07)

Boas aqui a maxima foi de 26.4 ºC as 14H10.
Neste Momento tenho 23.2 ºC
A minima foi de 15.3 ºC as 6h00 
Pressao 1017.2 hPa
Humidade Relativa 55 % 



Ate Logo Camaradas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2008 às 18:09)

Neste momento já á mais nuvens altas no céu e o vento aumentou de intensidade, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 33.6ºC, agora estão 30.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 18:39)

Afinal a temperatura ainda subiu... pelo que tive uma nova máxima, de *24,6ºC*

Estou com 23,6ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

Ás 17h, apenas 2 localidades de Portugal se encontravam acima dos 35ºC

Amareleja - 35,8ºC
Castro Verde - 35,0ºC

O local mais frio continuava a ser o Pico o Areeiro, com 17,4ºC


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,5ºC (06:35)
MÁXIMA: 24,6ºC (17:53)


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 18:47)

tenho 26,4, a máxima foi de 27,3 graus, o céu apresenta-se nublado, por nuvens altas.
O vento tornou-se moderado e hoje já se pode andar na rua à vontade, não está aquele calor dos últimos dias


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2008 às 18:58)

Por aqui máxima de 26.1ºC, e aí vem a frescura


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 19:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui máxima de 26.1ºC, e aí vem a frescura



já era sem tempo, agora vai-se dormir muito bem nas próximas noites.

estão a diminuir a quantidade de nuvens altas, o céu está quase limpo


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2008 às 19:43)

Já estou em Armação de Perâ e a maxima foi de 29,8 as 18:41!
agora estão 28,7 e vento fraco ainda muita gente dentro de agua


----------



## Dan (1 Jul 2008 às 20:17)

Algumas nuvens altas e 23,5ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 15,6ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## Bgc (1 Jul 2008 às 20:40)

23ºC por agora.

O céu limpou com o decorrer da tarde.


----------



## henriquesillva (1 Jul 2008 às 20:49)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................18.3º
T máx.............................25.6º

H min..............................45%
H máx.............................74%

Pressão actual.................1017 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (1 Jul 2008 às 20:50)

ok, André, obrigado pela mensagem, agora vou começar a emendar de outra forma os erros.

céu nublado por nuvens altas ao longo do dia

vento fraco a moderado

nota-se uma descida das temperaturas


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2008 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, nada de fresco, o calor continua, nunca mais vem o Inverno.

Máxima: 30.1ºC
mínima: 19.4ºC
actual: 29.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 21:37)

Por cá, a temperatura não está a descer tão bem como ontem
Neste momento tenho *18,2ºC* (ontem andava pelos 16ºC)

Ás 20h, ainda tinhamos localidades acima dos 28ºC:

Alcoutim - 29,5ºC
Elvas - 29,5ºC
Portel - 29,0ºC
Beja - 28,6ºC
Évora - 28,4ºC
Alcácer do Sal - 28,3ºC
Castro Verde - 28,1ºC
Zebreira - 28,0ºC

No entanto, e á mesma hora, Lamas de Mouro era a localidade mais fria do País, com *14,0ºC*


----------



## Turista (1 Jul 2008 às 22:39)

Olá a todos!

Sigo com 18,6ºC / 1018,8 hPa. / 78% de humidade.

Extremos de hoje:
Máx - 21,2ºC (hoje passei dos 20ºC uau)
Min - 16,7ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Gilmet (1 Jul 2008 às 22:52)

Levo então, 17,4ºC de temperatura!
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e nevoeiro na Serra


Ás 21h, e acima dos 25ºC estavam:

Elvas - 27,2ºC
Alcoutim - 26,8ºC
Portel - 26,2ºC
Beja - 25,8ºC
Castro Verde - 25,6ºC
Évora - 25,5ºC
Açlcácer do Sal - 25,4ºC
Zebreira - 25,4ºC

Lamas de Mouro tinha *13,9ºC*


----------



## martinus (1 Jul 2008 às 23:08)

Qualquer coisa assim entre o chuvisco e a chuva fraca, ar um bocado enevoado, muita humidade no ar; uma brisa fresca e húmida vinda do Atlântico. 17 C. segundo o Weather Underground. Está lindo!


----------



## Sueste (1 Jul 2008 às 23:10)

Olá boa noite...

Tive uma minima de 18.9ºC e uma máxima de 30.0ºC. Agora sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (1 Jul 2008 às 23:22)

Boas,

Bragança segue com 18,4ºC e 66% de Humidade Relativa.


----------



## diogo (1 Jul 2008 às 23:25)

Hoje tive máxima de 26.3ºC!
Agora: 16.0ºC , 66% HR , 1016 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco.

Vejam só, quando eu vou de férias para a Serra do Caldeirão costumo levar uma estação meteorológica e o respectivo sensor. Mas depois quando venho para Montelavar outra vez o higrómetro do sensor está estragado e durante o dia inteiro e noite nunca passa dos 30-40% HR porque lá o tempo é muito seco! Isto já me aconteceu em dois sensores - os dois que eu já levei e trouxe (o da oregon velho e mais recentemente o do Lidl - por exemplo agora ele marca 36% HR e quase nunca passa disso!) Sabem se há alguma espécie de arranjo pra isto? Estou muito convencido que não!
O único que tenho em condições é o Oregon a cores do meu quarto (mesmo assim acho que seca um bocado o ar, mas nunca saiu daqui)

Vou ver se compro outra oregon (das baratas) no fim de semana.
Só o sensor custa quase tanto como as as duas unidades juntas!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2008 às 23:39)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (06h38); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (15h16); Temperatura actual - 21,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Dia de Verão com madrugada muito fresca devido à presença de nevoeiro.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Rog (1 Jul 2008 às 23:41)

Boa noite,
Por aqui foi um dia de céu limpo, com temperaturas de dia de Verão: máxima de 26,5ºC e mínima de 13,9ºC
A humidade oscilou entre os 36% e os 97%HR

Por agora 15,8ºC
céu limpo
63%HR
1022hpa


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 23:49)

Boa noite.

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco e 18,3ºC

Hoje os extremos foram os seguintes:
Tmin:14,8ºC
Tmáx: 29,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Jul 2008 às 23:54)

diogo disse:


> Vejam só, quando eu vou de férias para a Serra do Caldeirão costumo levar uma estação meteorológica e o respectivo sensor. Mas depois quando venho para Montelavar outra vez o higrómetro do sensor está estragado e durante o dia inteiro e noite nunca passa dos 30-40% HR porque lá o tempo é muito seco! Isto já me aconteceu em dois sensores - os dois que eu já levei e trouxe (o da oregon velho e mais recentemente o do Lidl - por exemplo agora ele marca 36% HR e quase nunca passa disso!) Sabem se há alguma espécie de arranjo pra isto? Estou muito convencido que não!
> O único que tenho em condições é o Oregon a cores do meu quarto (mesmo assim acho que seca um bocado o ar, mas nunca saiu daqui)
> 
> Vou ver se compro outra oregon (das baratas) no fim de semana.
> Só o sensor custa quase tanto como as as duas unidades juntas!



Olha *diogo*, uma das coisas que me disseram logo quando comprei o higrómetro é que nunca se deve deitar esse sensor. Deve permanecer sempre "em pé" (na vertical). 
Não o terás colocado noutra posição que não "a correcta"?
Ou então, se calhar, apanhou sol e torrou.

Aqui por estes dias a humidade também tem andado muito baixa. 
À volta das 20%, mas depois à noite sobe normalmente


----------



## Minho (1 Jul 2008 às 23:59)

Boas!

Já cai alguma coisa em Melgaço, 0.5mm até ao momento. 
A temperatura caiu para os 16.6ºC, com vento de oeste.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 00:11)




----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 00:16)

Pois por cá, nem sequer a temperatura cai... até tem subido, pelo que me encontro com 17,1ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Ás 23h, assim ia Portugal, quanto a extremos de Temperatura:

A Temperatura máxima era detida pela Amareleja, com *25,0ºC*
A Temperatura mínima era detida, quer por Lamas de Mouro, como pelas Penhas Douradas, se bem, que esta tem vindo a "recuperar terreno" em relação a Lamas de Mouro. Ambas possuem *13,2ºC* de Temperatura


----------



## Fil (2 Jul 2008 às 01:48)

Por aqui o fresco também ainda não chegou, temperatura de 17,2ºC e desce muito lentamente devido à presença de nuvens e algum vento de NW. A máxima foi de 27,0ºC e a mínima de 16,2ºC.

Lamas de Mouro já vai em 12,9ºC.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 01:56)

Aqui idem, para surpresa minha estou com uma noite praticamente tropical com a temperatura superior à das últimas 2 noites a esta hora .
A ver se vem o frescinho que já estou com saudades e para arrefecer um pouco a casa durante uns dias.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Jul 2008 às 02:47)

Vince disse:


> Aqui idem, para surpresa minha estou com uma noite praticamente tropical com a temperatura superior à das últimas 2 noites a esta hora .
> A ver se vem o fresquinho que já estou com saudades e para arrefecer um pouco a casa durante uns dias.




Um dia mais tarde, muito mais tarde, haverá uma empresa que fornecerá o fresquinho do noroeste peninsular a toda a Ibéria...Vai ser uma prestação de serviços inicialmente /tendencialmente paga, mas que surgirá naturalmente no mercado...
Por aqui , se não fosse a Aldeia Global,pensaríamos que o Verão seria cousa de outras calendas, o Verão de antigamente, bem entendido.
Pela "Imbicta" ,vento fraco( brisa do vasto Oceano) de Oeste,humidade alta,nuvens baixas cobrindo os céus, visibilidade reduzidíssima e pequena amplitude térmica diurna (máx, de 22.1) e agora   18.3º.
Fresquinho...sempre fresquinho...
e agora, aqui e além, polvilhado com uma chuvinha fraca irritante...
Prá semana a "cumbersa" poderá ser outra...


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 08:26)

Bom dia!

Por cá o céu está muito nublado. Mas nada de chuva.
O vento sopra moderado de NO, mas a noite nem refrescou muito.
A minima foi de *18,2ºC*.

Por agora 19,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 09:09)

Muito Bom dia a todos!!

Por cá, a mínima foi alta... fiquei com *16,8ºC*
Neste momento levo 18,8ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1014 hPa

O céu está cheínho de cumulus, sob os belíssimos cirrus!


Pelas 7h, a localidade mais fria do País era as Penhas Douradas, com *9,8ºC*, seguida de Lamas de Mouro, com 10,4ºC e Montalegre com 10,5ºC





Pelas 7h, a localidade mais quente do país era o Funchal, com *21,1ºC*





Mas, não é que na actualização das 8h, a temperatura nas Penhas Douradas continua a descer?? Estava com *8,7ºC*





A localidade mais quente é agora Faro, com *22,3ºC*






Quanto a precipitações ás 8h:

Lamas de Mouro - 0,5mm
Mogadouro - 0,1mm
Miranda do Douro - 0,1mm
Pampilhosa da Serra - 0,1mm


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2008 às 09:40)

Céu parcialmente nublado e 19,4ºC.

Mínima de 15,9ºC esta manhã.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jul 2008 às 10:10)

Mínimo Hoje:  17.7 ºC (03:08) Minima mais alta do ano.

Noite relativamente quente por aqui. Se até às 00H a temperatura não baixar da minima de 17,7ºC, esta vai ser a mais alta do ano.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin *17,2ºC*
Tmax *27,8ºC*

Hoje de certa forma estou supreendido! Por um lado uma mínima bem acima daquilo que esperava (*19,6ºC*). Por outro em vez de um céu "encoberto" tenho generosas abertas e cumulus (por vezes bem negros) e um notório aquecimento! Em vez de frio posso dizer que a manhã está surpreendentemente agradável, no mínimo diria "primaveril". Pressão em *1016hPa*.


----------



## Vince (2 Jul 2008 às 11:09)

HotSpot disse:


> Mínimo Hoje:  17.7 ºC (03:08) Minima mais alta do ano.
> 
> Noite relativamente quente por aqui. Se até às 00H a temperatura não baixar da minima de 17,7ºC, esta vai ser a mais alta do ano.



Foi uma noite curiosa. Em quase todas as estações online nesta região as temperaturas subiram durante a madrugada. Muitas delas a partir das 3 horas mas a tua foi mais tarde e de forma mais repentina.


----------



## diogo (2 Jul 2008 às 11:12)

AnDré disse:


> Olha *diogo*, uma das coisas que me disseram logo quando comprei o higrómetro é que nunca se deve deitar esse sensor. Deve permanecer sempre "em pé" (na vertical).
> Não o terás colocado noutra posição que não "a correcta"?
> Ou então, se calhar, apanhou sol e torrou.
> 
> ...



AH... ... 
Então deve ser isso... Eu tenho sempre os sensores da oregon na horizontal... porque a temperatura marcada é mais correcta do que na vertical. Mas no primeiro que comprei só reparei que o higrómetro estava assim depois de vir do Algarve! Mas o do Lidl nunca pus (nem tem forma para por na horizontal) e já está assim, também estragado depois de vir do algarve!!
Se calhar os higrómetros estragam-se quando ficam muito tempo deitados dentro da caixa em viagem!
Esta noite tive uma humidade máxima de 73% no oregon do meu quarto.
Ou então não devem ser levados para outro lado com um clima diferente...
E qual foi a tua HR máxima aí?


----------



## vitamos (2 Jul 2008 às 11:17)

diogo disse:


> AH... ...
> Então deve ser isso... Eu tenho sempre os sensores da oregon na horizontal... porque a temperatura marcada é mais correcta do que na vertical. Mas no primeiro que comprei só reparei que o higrómetro estava assim depois de vir do Algarve! Mas o do Lidl nunca pus (nem tem forma para por na horizontal) e já está assim, também estragado depois de vir do algarve!!
> Se calhar os higrómetros estragam-se quando ficam muito tempo deitados dentro da caixa em viagem!
> Esta noite tive uma humidade máxima de 73% no oregon do meu quarto.
> ...



Sem ser um especialista nas propriedades deste tipo de sensores, um dos avisos que tenho no manual do meu sensor LIDL (que é só para temperaturas) é NUNCA COLOCAR O SENSOR NA HORIZONTAL! Pelo que percebi da explicação, nesta posição a humidade penetra na cavidade onde está o sensor propriamente dito efectua pressão e altera os dados!

Por aqui o céu fechou mais um pouco, mas não chove (nem faz sol!)


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 11:17)




----------



## diogo (2 Jul 2008 às 11:17)

Aqui tive mínima de 15.6ºC às 00:00 aproximadamente... Depois subiu!

Agora: 21.9ºC , 35% HR , 1016 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 11:25)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado
19,2ºC
85%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 11:28)

Levo 20,2ºC, mas já tive 20,5ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Já houve mais nuvens...


Ás 10h, tinhamos como temperatura mínima no Território nacional, os *9,0ºC *marcados pelas Penhas Douradas
Como temperatura máxima tinhamos os *26,6ºC* de Faro


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

diogo disse:


> Esta noite tive uma humidade máxima de 73% no oregon do meu quarto.
> Ou então não devem ser levados para outro lado com um clima diferente...
> E qual foi a tua HR máxima aí?



Eu tive 77% de HR máxima e 60% actual. Mas o meu higrómetro LIDL não está nada exposto quando comparado com o termómetro, (tenho duas estações Lidl ). 
Por isso que é que não tenho relatado os meus valores de humidade. Tenho de ver se arranjo um estratagema para o expôr num outro lugar.
Mas como o tenciono levar para o norte quando forte de férias, ainda não me dei  ao trabalho. Para finais de Agosto trato disso.
Por agora tenho atenção apenas aos valores do pluviometro e do termómetro.

Sigo com 22,4ºC e vento em geral fraco de norte.



*EDIT*



Vince disse:


> Foi uma noite curiosa. Em quase todas as estações online nesta região as temperaturas subiram durante a madrugada.



Também confirmo essa tendência aqui em Odivelas.
Quando me deitei (2h e tal) estavam 18,3ºC. Ora a minima foi 18,2ºC. Por isso deve-se ter dado ainda antes das 3h.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Jul 2008 às 11:53)

Aqui fica um gráfico mais detalhado da subida das 4 da manhã:







Vince, existem 2 explicações para as 2 dúvidas

- Aqui subiu 1 hora mais tarde que em LX, porque a primeira coluna de nuvens responsavel por este "aquecimento" chegou cá mais tarde.

- Aqui o pico de subida foi maior porque estou numa zona que como sabes é sujeita a maiores inversões térmicas nocturnas, logo houve um impacto maior no corte da inversão.

Sem querer garantir que tenha sido isto, por norma é o que acontece. Como resultado disto e como já tinha referido mais atrás, foi a minima mais alta do ano.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 12:16)

É... por aqui a temperatura também evoluiu mais ou menos assim

00:00 - 16,9ºC
03:00 - 17,0ºC
06:00 - 17,4ºC
09:00 - 18,7ºC

Tenho 20,9ºC neste momento, mas já estive com 21,1ºC
Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


Ás 11h, a localidade mais fria do país continuava a ser as Penhas Douradas, com *10,2ºC*
A localidade mais quente do país, é agora Portimão, com *27,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2008 às 13:02)

Depois de ter subido o anemómetro até ficar *3,70m* acima do nível do telhado, já registo valores mais altos de vento, o que é óptimo; o anemómetro está agora muito mais bem exposto. 

Hoje devo passar os *26,0 ºC*, pois já me encontro com *23,9 ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Jul 2008 às 13:07)

Bom dia,

A minima foi de 22,2ºC esta noite.
O dia está mais fresquinho hoje. Com algumas nuvens no céu....principalmente sobre a serra de Monchique.!!


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2008 às 13:24)

Céu nublado e 18,9ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (2 Jul 2008 às 13:48)

Por aqui ceu mto nublado e desde as 00h caíram uns surpreendentes 1.5 mm.
Temp. actual 21.1ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Jul 2008 às 13:49)

boa tarde, está um dia mais frsco hoje, as casas agradecem.

o céu esta nublado por nuvens altas e por baixas, mas nada de chuva, mas mesmo assim, está agradável.

tenho 24,6 graus vento moderado e o céu nublado, até dá gosto de ver


----------



## Sueste (2 Jul 2008 às 13:53)

Olá boa tarde!

Por cá mais um dia de algum calor e céu com algumas nuvens. Neste momento estou com 29.6ºC e tive uma noite tropical com a minima de 21.0ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Jul 2008 às 14:23)

mauro miranda disse:


> boa tarde, está um dia mais frsco hoje, as casas agradecem.
> 
> o céu esta nublado por nuvens altas e por baixas, mas nada de chuva, mas mesmo assim, está agradável.
> 
> tenho *24,6 graus vento moderado e o céu nublado, até dá gosto de ver*


 

aqui em P.arcos,céu muito nublado principalmente por nuvens altas,e vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jul 2008 às 14:32)

Boa tarde! Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco. 

Tmin - 17,2ºC

Neste momento já atingi os 28ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2008 às 14:42)

Boa Tarde

Por ká o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e baixas, o vento sopra moderado de NO, e estão uns agradáveis 28.9ºC,  é destes dias que eu gosto


----------



## miguel (2 Jul 2008 às 15:00)

Aqui pelo algarve (Armação) a minima foi de 18,7...a manha foi marcada por algumas nuvens altas e um vento fresco mas agora está muito calor 31,2 e vento moderado de este.


----------



## Sueste (2 Jul 2008 às 16:10)

Boas...

Por cá continua o calor, às 15h48 tinha 31.2ºC. Espero que continue aqui este tempo de Verão pois não gosto de temperaturas baixas no Verão  O ideal seria umas trovoaditas com chuvinha... A ver vamos se iremos ter um Agosto como no ano passado


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2008 às 17:14)

Por aqui estou com 20.8ºC e algum vento, tendo já tido uma rajada de 45 km/h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2008 às 17:56)

Neste momento sigo com 25.9ºC e céu por vezes nublado em especial por nuvens altas, a temperatura máxima de hoje por aqui foi de 29.2ºC.


----------



## Sueste (2 Jul 2008 às 18:25)

Boas...

Tive uma máxima de 32.0ºC e agora sigo com 30.7ºC.


----------



## Rog (2 Jul 2008 às 18:46)

Depois de uma manhã de sol, a tarde é de chuva e nevoeiro pelo norte da Madeira.
19,2ºC
93%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Levante (2 Jul 2008 às 18:52)

Cheguei agora de Lisboa (fui só fazer um exame) e saí de lá por volta das 15h com 23º e cheguei cá com 32º Fohen desde ontem à tarde e ainda continua, o que fez descer ainda mais a humidade para valores na casa dos 20-30%, deu uma minima de 22º e máxima de 32º! A sorte é que, por estar este vento terral moderado, apesar do calor a sensação térmica nao é excessiva como foi dias e dias seguidos... mas ele continua aí e a frente fria mal roçou aqui o sul...


----------



## Dan (2 Jul 2008 às 19:18)

Céu ainda com algumas nuvens e 17,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 15,9ºC / 20,9ºC


----------



## diogo (2 Jul 2008 às 19:35)

vitamos disse:


> Sem ser um especialista nas propriedades deste tipo de sensores, um dos avisos que tenho no manual do meu sensor LIDL (que é só para temperaturas) é NUNCA COLOCAR O SENSOR NA HORIZONTAL! Pelo que percebi da explicação, nesta posição a humidade penetra na cavidade onde está o sensor propriamente dito efectua pressão e altera os dados!
> 
> Por aqui o céu fechou mais um pouco, mas não chove (nem faz sol!)



Pois vitamos mas mesmo que eu o ponha na vertical ele já não dá a humidade correcta! É avaria permanente. Já sei quando comprar um novo não ponho o sensor na horizontal... Mas antes o higrómetro que o termómetro


----------



## diogo (2 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

Agora: 19.1ºC , 34% HR , 1016.7 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento moderado

Máxima - 24.4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Jul 2008 às 20:33)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min................................18.2º
T máx...............................23.8º

H min................................37%
H máx...............................81%

Pressão actual...................1017 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Jul 2008 às 20:46)

boa tarde tive máxima de 24,2, hoje o dia esteve espectacular mesmo.

ventinho fresquinho e não muito seco.

Agora céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e baixas, mas as baixas estão a Norte.

resto de boa noite, que concerteza não irá ter problemas no que toca em adormecer


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

mauro miranda disse:


> resto de boa noite, que concerteza não irá ter problemas no que toca em adormecer



Não, não.. 
Aliás, se não fosse a casa estar quente, lá teria eu de ir buscar uma manta
*18,2ºC* e já igualei a minima do dia.



Às *18h UTC* Amareleja era a localidade mais quente com 26,2ºC.
Provavelmente Faro, S.Brás de Alportel e Castro Marim estariam mais quentes que os 26,2ºC, mas apresentam-se sem dados.

Fresquinhas, fresquinhas estavam:
Penhas Douradas: 9,6ºC
Lamas de Mouro: 10,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

Boas, por aqui, o céu teve algumas nuvens mas nada de especial, o calor hoje estalou, mas agora desce e bem em relação à última semana.

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 24.8ºC

A essa hora, André seria Faro que andaria por volta dos 31ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Jul 2008 às 21:01)

esteve um belo dia de práia aqui por Armação de Pêra. temperatura actual de 22,5 e vento fraco com céu limpo.esta noite já vai fazer falta um casaquinho até pelo Algarve para os mais friorentos tipo eu.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2008 às 21:18)

Perfeitamente natural; esta situação de "subida" da temperatura está associada à própria dinâmica da circulação geral da atmosfera, quando uma massa de ar tropical está quase a ser substituída por uma massa de ar polar marítima. O aumento da nebulosidade não deixa que a temperatura diminua.
Já aconteceu e foi aqui comentado diversas vezes.



Vince disse:


> Foi uma noite curiosa. Em quase todas as estações online nesta região as temperaturas subiram durante a madrugada. Muitas delas a partir das 3 horas mas a tua foi mais tarde e de forma mais repentina.



ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,5 ºC (03h29); Temperatura máxima - 26,5 ºC (14h06); Temperatura actual - 18,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 13,7 ºC (dia 1); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## João Esteves (2 Jul 2008 às 21:23)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Mais um dia de Verão, este ligeiramente mais fresco do que o que vem sendo habitual.


Neste momento:

Portela: 17.8ºC / 59%
Nisa: 18.5ºC 7 40%

Nestes últimos dias tenho sentido muitos problemas com a estação de Nisa. Deve estar a haver uma greve geral dos sensores por lá...  é o material a ressentir-se da idade (+5 anos). A loucura é generalizada.
Imaginem só qual não foi o meu espanto, que hoje qd fui verificar os dados transmitidos, me deparei com uma pressão atmosférica de 1085mb 
Que grande anticiclone!

Até agora, parece que só o termo-higrómetro exterior e o pluviómetro é que ainda não foram afectados por esta febre generalizada. A ver vamos...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 21:41)

Boas noites! Perdão pela minha ausência...

Por cá, a máxima foi de *22,6ºC* pelas 16:34
Neste momento já levo 16,7ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

Pelas 17:43, o vento chegou aos *30,6 km/*h


Segundo o IM, Pelas 20h, a localidade mais quente do país era Mértola, com 25,0ºC
Segundo o IM, Pelas 20h, a localidade mais fria do país eram as Penhas Douradas, com *7,9ºC*

Segundo o freemeteo, Pelas 20h, na Serra da Estrela, a 1966m, a temperatura era de *6ºC*

Segundo o Estradas de Portugal S.A., ás 21:35, Piornos tinha *5ºC*


----------



## meteo (2 Jul 2008 às 21:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Perfeitamente natural; esta situação de "subida" da temperatura está associada à própria dinâmica da circulação geral da atmosfera, quando uma massa de ar tropical está quase a ser substituída por uma massa de ar polar marítima. O aumento da nebulosidade não deixa que a temperatura diminua.
> *Já aconteceu e foi aqui comentado diversas vezes.*
> 
> 
> ...


já aconteceu mas sucede poucas vezes..é a mesma coisa que termos temperatura a diminuir das 11 da manha ate as 3,como aconteceu por exemplo no dia 29 de janeiro de 2006  são sempre situações algo raras


----------



## Sueste (2 Jul 2008 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Já se nota que vai ser uma noite mais fresca, mesmo com o vento vindo de Noroeste. Estou com 24.5ºC, a descer bem. Mas até foi um dia quente, tive de máxima de 32.0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2008 às 22:02)

Boa Noite
Neste momento estão 19.8ºC está fresco


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2008 às 22:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Segundo o Estradas de Portugal S.A., ás 21:35, Piornos tinha *5ºC*


Até me arrepiei!

Por aqui já vou com *16,9ºC* e é até agora a minima do dia..
Céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 22:27)

É... aqui também vou tendo sucessivas mínimas do dia! Levo *16,2ºC* neste momento!


Nova actualização do IM... (21h)

O local mais quente de Portugal era a Ponta do Sol, com 23,2ºC
O local mais frio de Portugal eram as Penhas Douradas, com* 6,8ºC*!


E esta?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jul 2008 às 22:30)

Depois de um dia muito ventoso, o vento começa a acalmar.
Já estou com *15,6 ºC* e *5 km/h*.


----------



## martinus (2 Jul 2008 às 22:32)

Segundo o relatório mensal do IM, referente a Julho de 2007, a temperatura mais baixa registada nesse mês foi de 1,5 C. em Lamas de Mouro a 18 de Julho de 2007. Segundo o mesmo documento, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Julho foi de 0 C. a 15 de Julho de 1948 em Lagoa Comprida.

É possível que as próximas noites tragam alguma surpresa inesperada, vamos aguardar.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Jul 2008 às 22:36)

Boa noite a todos!
Depois de uma semana verdadeiramente à maneira do Alentejo Interior, com perto de 40ºC no fim de semana (o meu sensor registou 49,8ºC no sábado mas claro que estava ao sol! ) eis que finalmente se pode abrir a janela para entrar o ar fresco e a casa arrefecer um pouco.
Não sou natural de Moura. Aliás só cá vivo há dois anos pelo que este calor é para mim muito difícil de suportar. Só se tem bem a noção do que são estas temperaturas quando se está metido no meio delas... coisa que gosto muito pouco. E se tivermos em conta que antes de Moura vivia em Manteigas...
Não há dúvida de que aqui o clima é bem típico: verões quentes (muito... a Amareleja pertence ao concelho de Moura...) e secos, por vezes com trovoadas e invernos bastante frios (frequentes geadas em Janeiro-Fevereiro), pouco chuvosos mas com muitos nevoeiros (parece que pior desde Alqueva).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Jul 2008 às 22:37)

Boa noite! Por aqui dia terrivelmente quente, com céu geralmente pouco nublado.

Tmin - 17,2ºC

Tmax - 28,5ºC

Actual - 21,6ºC


----------



## Sueste (2 Jul 2008 às 22:44)

Por cá a temperatura continua a descer consideravelmente 

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máx.:*         32.0ºC
*Temp. Min.:*          21.0ºC
*Temp. Actual.:*      22.6ºC


Votos de uma boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Jul 2008 às 22:49)

AnDré disse:


> Não, não..
> Aliás, se não fosse a casa estar quente, lá teria eu de ir buscar uma manta
> *18,2ºC* e já igualei a minima do dia.
> 
> ...



 sim, mas comparado com os outros dias, axo que vai ser mais fácil, loool digo eu


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Jul 2008 às 22:55)

tenho neste momento 15,0 graus, a noite promete, a casa agradece.

a minha avó disse-me que em Julho de 1930 não faltava muito para a temperatura ir aos 3 graus em Lisboa.

Ela também gosta muito destas matérias.

Bom, se é verdade ou não, não sei, não estava vivo naquela altura, mas dá uma ideia de que antigamente o clima era bem mais interessante

mais uma vez ---- digo eu


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jul 2008 às 23:43)

Tenho neste momento *15,5ºC* de temperatura!, que é a mínima do dia
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Pelas 22h, a Ilha das Flores apresentava uma temperatura de *23,6ºC*


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2008 às 00:33)

Boa noite,
Por aqui chuva, ontem (dia 2) chegou aos 24,2mm
Neste momento 17,6ºC
91%HR
1023hpa


----------



## Fil (3 Jul 2008 às 00:55)

Dia bastante fresco e ventoso, máxima de 19,4ºC e mínima de 11,4ºC às 23:58. A rajada máxima do dia foi de 37,4 Km/h.

Neste momento, já com céu limpo, a temperatura é de 10,8ºC com vento fraco de W.

Às 23h a estação do IM mais fria era a das Penhas Douradas com 5,7ºC.



martinus disse:


> Segundo o relatório mensal do IM, referente a Julho de 2007, a temperatura mais baixa registada nesse mês foi de 1,5 C. em Lamas de Mouro a 18 de Julho de 2007. Segundo o mesmo documento, a temperatura mais baixa registada em Julho foi de 0 C. a 15 de Julho de 1948 em Lagoa Comprida.
> 
> É possível que as próximas noites tragam alguma surpresa inesperada, vamos aguardar.



Poderiamos ter surpresas caso as estação da Lagoa Comprida e das Penhas da Saúde ainda estivessem em funcionamento, infelizmente a estação mais alta que temos agora é a das Penhas Douradas que dúvido que chegue a essas marcas, mas nunca se sabe...



Prof BioGeo disse:


> Boa noite a todos!
> Depois de uma semana verdadeiramente à maneira do Alentejo Interior, com perto de 40ºC no fim de semana (o meu sensor registou 49,8ºC no sábado mas claro que estava ao sol! ) eis que finalmente se pode abrir a janela para entrar o ar fresco e a casa arrefecer um pouco.
> Não sou natural de Moura. Aliás só cá vivo há dois anos pelo que este calor é para mim muito difícil de suportar. Só se tem bem a noção do que são estas temperaturas quando se está metido no meio delas... coisa que gosto muito pouco. E se tivermos em conta que antes de Moura vivia em Manteigas...
> Não há dúvida de que aqui o clima é bem típico: verões quentes (muito... a Amareleja pertence ao concelho de Moura...) e secos, por vezes com trovoadas e invernos bastante frios (frequentes geadas em Janeiro-Fevereiro), pouco chuvosos mas com muitos nevoeiros (parece que pior desde Alqueva).



Segundo umas médias que aqui tenho, Moura tem um verão ligeiramente mais quente que a Amareleja


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2008 às 07:36)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 16,2ºC (às 23:59).
Tmáx: 24,8ºC.

Hoje a minima foi de *15,3ºC*.



Às *5h UTC *tinhamos:
Penhas Douradas e Carrazêda de Ânsiaes com *3,8ºC* e a humidade relativa  era de 98 e 93% respectivamente. É provável que tenha geado nestes lugares!


No extremo oposto das temperaturas tinhamos as Flores com 22,1ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia 

Céu quase sem nuvens e 16,4ºC.

Mínima de 9,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 09:42)

pois aqui o céu encontra-se muito nublado, por cumulos um pouco mais desenvolvidos do que ontem, mas também acredito que não irá cair uma única pinga.

o vento está fraco, e tenho 17,5 graus


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2008 às 09:49)

Bom dia.
A descida de temperatura já se fez sentir esta noite, com a minima a ficar nos 19,2ºC.
Hoje sopra um ventinho fresquinho de Norte.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2008 às 09:58)

Bom Dia
Por aqui o céu está limpo. sigo com 23.3ºC. Tenho saudades das trovoadas


----------



## squidward (3 Jul 2008 às 10:00)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bom Dia
> Por aqui o céu está limpo. sigo com 23.3ºC. *Tenho saudades das trovoadas*



ya, também eu. Nem que fosse apenas num dia, a ver se rompia esta monotonia


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2008 às 10:12)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu nublado
16,3ºC
92%HR
1021hpa


----------



## diogo (3 Jul 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia!

Esta noite tive mínima de 12.6ºC - fresco para esta altura do ano

Agora: 20.6ºC , 33% hr , 1019 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia!!

Por cá, uma mínima baixinha, de *13,4ºC* pelas 6:31
Neste momento levo 18,7ºC
Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Já tinha saudades deste céu limpo, e cheio de cumulus


Parece que cheguei tarde... queria ver a Temperatura na Estrela, segundo o freemeteo ás 8h, mas parece que já não vou ver...

Bem, ainda assim, na Estrela, segundo o freemeteo, ás 11:00 estavam ainda *3ºC*

Segundo o IM, ás 9h, o local mais quente do país era o Funchal, com 23,5ºC
Por sua vez, o local mais frio eram as Penhas Douradas, com *7,7ºC*

Também o Pico do Areeiro estava muito frio, com *8,5ºC*


----------



## vitamos (3 Jul 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia!

Infelizmente esqueci-me em casa dos valores extremos de ontem. Sob erro de cometer uma imprecisão não referirei os valores de memória, dizendo apenas que a máxima andou na casa dos 24 graus e a mínima foi atingida perto da meia noite na ordem dos 16ºC!


Certeza tenho, porque me ficou gravadíssima na memória, da mínima de hoje uma vez que foi a mais baixa dos últimos dias: *13,9ºC*

Manhã com algumas nuvens mas o sol vai brilhando sem grandes obstáculos! De referir o vento que por vezes sopra moderado!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

Estão agora a aparecer algumas nuvens por aqui e o vento sopra por vezes moderado e sigo com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Pessoal um pergunta como é que eu ponho imagens para aqui


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 11:50)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pessoal um pergunta como é que eu ponho imagens para aqui



*Aqui*, tens tudo muito bem explicadinho!

Ainda tenho 19,8ºC
Humidade a 51%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
O Vento, por vezes ultrapassa os 10 km/h

Ás 10h, o local mais quente do país era a Ilha das Flores, com *23,5ºC* e o local mais frio eram ainda as Penhas Douradas, com *8,5ºC*!


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

céu nublado, hoje só por nuvens baixas, vento fraco e tenho 21,9 graus


----------



## Serrano (3 Jul 2008 às 11:57)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se por 9.3 graus.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2008 às 12:31)

Algumas nuvens e ainda só 18,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 12:34)

A mínima foi de *13,5 ºC* e, neste momento, já estão *23,3 ºC*.
O sol começa a brilhar com mais intensidade e a humidade está nos *34 %*.


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 12:43)

bom dia, o céu está nublado, mas não tanto como de manhã.

o sol teima em espreitar, as nuvens e que de vez em quando tapam o seu brilho.

vou com 23,6 graus, vento fraco e Julho começou muito agradável, vamos lá a ver até quando...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2008 às 12:56)

Por aqui mínima de 13.8ºC agora estou com 22.2ºC 

Depressão bastante interessante a sul da Islândia.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 13:02)

Só tenho *20,2ºC*
Humidade a 54%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h, mas já chegou aos *24,1 km/h*

Ás 11h, o Funchal detia a temperatura mais alta do país, com 24,6ºC
As Penhas Douradas detiam a temperatura mais baixa do país, com *9,9ºC*


----------



## Sueste (3 Jul 2008 às 13:47)

Boa tarde!! 

Por cá, céu limpo! A noite foi fresca, tive de minima de 17.6ºC e agora o sensor marca 27.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2008 às 13:49)

Por Armação a minima foi de 16,1! agora vou com 28 graus ceu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 14:24)

Estou com *23,9 ºC* e *34 %*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2008 às 14:49)

Boa Tarde
Neste momento o céu está novamente limpo, o ventou abrandou um pouco e estão 27.6ºC.


----------



## meteo (3 Jul 2008 às 15:13)

o tempo não está mau para uma ida á praia..e amanha ainda melhor com muito pouco vento e uns agradáveis 26 graus


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 15:15)

sigo com 24,4 graus, o céu tornou-se quase limpo, e as nuvens baixas deram lugar a nuvens altas.

mas está fresquinho


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 15:41)

Até agora a máxima foi de *21,3ºC*
Neste momento tenho 21,2ºC
Humidade a 46%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 10,4 km/h

O vento já chegou aos *27,7 km/h*, ás 15:02


Pelas 14h, o local mais quente do país era Castro Marim, com *28,2ºC*
No entanto, o local mais frio era o Pico do Areeiro, com *12,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 16:32)

Neste momento estão *24,1 ºC* e a máxima foi de *24,6 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 16:40)

Tenho neste momento 21,8ºC,e a máxima, até agora foi de *21,9ºC*
Humidade a 42%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Pelas 15h, o local mais quente do país era Castro Marim, com *29,2ºC*
No entanto, o local mais frio era o Pico do Areeiro, com *12,7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2008 às 17:12)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Depois de uma manhã com muitas nuvens a tarde segue com céu limpo.
O vento está fraco a moderado de norte.
Temperatura actual: 23,3ºC

A máxima hoje foi de *24,5ºC.*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 17:29)

A máxima foi igual á de ontem..., com 22,6ºC
Neste momento tenho 21,8ºC

Ás 16h, Castro Marim já tinha ultrapassado os *30ºC*!
Ainda assim, o Pico do Areeiro tinha *11,8ºC* e as Penhas Douradas disputava os seus 14,4ºC com Lamas de Mouro!


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 18:35)

Neste momento tenho 22,9 graus, céu limpinho e vento fraco a moderado.

mesmo assim a noite pode ser fresquinha devido ao céu limpo


----------



## Levante (3 Jul 2008 às 19:03)

Depois de ter subido aos 29º de manhã com o vento norte... veio a tipica brisa de SW q fez descer aos 25º... e nao é q agora de repente sem vento subiu para os 30º! e isto é após a passagem de uma frente fria...este verão vai ser bonito vai!


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2008 às 19:04)

Boa tarde 
Aqui por Bragança o Céu está limpo e estão 20ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2008 às 19:04)

Neste momento sigo com 25.5ºC, o céu apresnta-se limpo e a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 28.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (3 Jul 2008 às 19:22)

Algumas nuvens altas a oeste e 21,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 9,0ºC / 22,4ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jul 2008 às 19:35)

Boa tarde. Hj por cá foi um dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 20,6ºC

Tmax- 26,1ºC

Actual - 24,9ºC

Precipitação - 3mm


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 20:23)

céu limpo e 20,1 graus


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 20:45)

Apenas por comparação, hoje tive uma máxima exactamente igual à de Gago Coutinho, de *24,6 ºC*.
Neste momento já estão *18,2 ºC*, o vento está calmo e o céu limpou por completo.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2008 às 20:46)

O calor foi mesmo todo passar férias ao Algarve!
Às 18h UTC, Faro estava com 30,0ºC e Castro Marim com 30,2ºC.

Já em Lamas de Mouro e a essa hora, a temperatura era de somente *13,0ºC*.

Por aqui adivinha-se mais uma noite fresca.
Por agora 19,0ºC.


----------



## Nortada (3 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

Boas tardes a todos,por aqui,pelo centro de lisboa estao 24c,e um ligeiro vento de norte,contiunem que o topico vale a pena,boas....medicoes,só falta era umas trovoaditas para animar ,mas é o que se arranja


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 20:53)

Sê Bem-Vindo Nortada!!

Se te quiseres apresentar melhor, aqui á malta, podes pasar por aqui: Apresentações


Tenho neste momento *18,4ºC*
Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 13,4ºC (06:31)
MÀXIMA: 22,6ºC (17:03)


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Jul 2008 às 20:55)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................14.7º
T máx.................................22.4º

H min..................................36%
H máx.................................71%

Pressão actual.....................1018 hPa


----------



## miguel (3 Jul 2008 às 21:13)

Em Armação de Pêra a máxima foi de 29,2 graus...agora estão 22,1 e vento fraco com céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2008 às 21:26)

Já vou com *17,2 ºC* e *58 %*.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 21:29)

Pois bem... aqui já levo *16,9ºC*
Humidade a 72%

ÁS 20h, temos então Castro Marim, com *29,2ºC* de Temperatura e Lamas de Mouro, com *11,6ºC* de temperatura!


Humm... esta imagem de satélite não costuma ir até tão tarde, pois não?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2008 às 21:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e mais um dia com calor.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 16.2ºC
actual: 24.1ºC


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

miguel disse:


> Em Armação de Pêra a máxima foi de 29,2 graus...agora estão 22,1 e vento fraco com céu limpo.



E a água na praia, mantem-se boa apesar desta frescura destes dias ?


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2008 às 21:49)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 12,7 ºC (06h23); Temperatura máxima - 26,2 ºC (16h41); Temperatura actual - 20,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - *12,7 ºC* (dia 3); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Jul 2008 às 21:50)

Olá. Segundo as informações do meteorologista  da rtp açores , o arquipélago encontra-se sob a influencia de uma massa de ar tropical quente e humida, tendo sido a causa dos 3 mm que eu registei nas ultimas 24 horas e da noite tropical


----------



## Sueste (3 Jul 2008 às 22:50)

Olá boa noite, 

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máx.* 29.3ºC
*Temp. Min.* 17.6ºC
*Temp. Actual:* 23.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jul 2008 às 22:51)

Tenho, neste momento *16,3ºC*... para as 00h, o Meteoblue prevê para esta zona, uma temperatura entre os 15,5ºC e os 15,0ºC... veremos
Humidade a 77%

Ás 21h, continuava Castro Marim, com a detenção da temperatura máxima do território, com *27,3ºC*
O Pico do Areeiro, era então o local mais frio, com *10,8ºC*


----------



## Rog (3 Jul 2008 às 23:03)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,6ºC
90%HR
1022hpa
max de 18,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2008 às 23:07)

Vince disse:


> E a água na praia, mantem-se boa apesar desta frescura destes dias ?



A Água do mar, a temperatura desceu para os 20 a 21 graus centígrados, baixou 3ºC desde do início da semana, na semana passada encontrava-se nos 24ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2008 às 23:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e mais um dia com calor.
> 
> Máxima: 31.9ºC
> mínima: 16.2ºC
> actual: 24.1ºC



Um mero erro de leitura de dados da temperatura máxima aqui o dado correcto:

Máxima: 30.2ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Jul 2008 às 23:22)

ola boa noite, mais um membro de lisboa

se bem vindo nortada

tenho 16,7 graus vento fraco, mas esta fresquinho

despeço me por hoje com céu limpo e claro estrelado

resto de boa noite a todos, fiquem


----------



## diogo (3 Jul 2008 às 23:27)

Aqui tive uma máxima de 23.0ºC , com céu muito nublado de manhã e limpo à tarde

Agora: 14.8ºC , 53% HR , 1018.3 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado

O IM continua a prever descida das temperaturas para o fim-de-semana!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2008 às 00:12)

Despeço-me com 15,8ºC
Humidade a 80% e Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco (2,8 km/h)

Pelas 23h, Montalegre tinha 9,9ºC
A Estação de Lamas de Mouro foi-se...
As Penhas Douradas estão com Inversão térmica... 12,1ºC e 55% de humidade, enquanto que a Guarda tem 11,7ºC e 82% de humidade...


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2008 às 00:15)

Por aqui céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Temperatura nos 16,6ºC.


----------



## Fil (4 Jul 2008 às 02:21)

Por aqui, apesar do céu limpo, a temperatura está estancada há mais de uma hora. Neste momento tenho 14,1ºC (já tive 13,8ºC). A mínima foi de 9,1ºC e a máxima de 20,9ºC.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2008 às 06:47)

Bom-dia!!

Por aqui minima de *15,8ºC*.
De momento 16,4ºC.
Céu Limpo. Vento fraco ou nulo.



Às *4h UTC* Montalegre estava com 7,3ºC ao passo que Faro estava quase tropical com 19,9ºC.

Na Madeira a temperatura variava entre os 12,4ºC do Areeiro e os 20,4 de Ponta Sol.No Açores, entre os 19,3ºC das Flores e os 21,8ºC de Santa Maria.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2008 às 09:31)

Bom Dia

Por aqui está céu limpo, vento fraco e estão 23.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2008 às 10:01)

Olá a todos. 
Hoje a máxima deverá ser mais elevada do que a de ontem.
Neste momento vou com *20,6 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco de SE. 
Curiosamente, o IM previa que o vento soprasse de NO.


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Jul 2008 às 10:08)

Bom dia:
-Mais uma madrugada fresca (mín de 14.7º)
e mais uma manhã encoberta.
Se uns estarão à espera de Godot,nós aqui a Noroeste
estamos mesmo à espera é da chuvinha, talvez miudinha,talvez fraca.
Mas em breve aparecerá na calçada.
O Verão por estas terras é como o Halley...Onde está???
Neste momento 17.8º,vento fraco de Sul e 1017,5 hPa...


----------



## Sueste (4 Jul 2008 às 10:23)

Olá bom dia 

Por cá céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte. A minima foi de 19.0ºC  e às 10h05 o meu sensor já marcava 26.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2008 às 10:26)

Muito Bom Dia!!

Hoje, a mínima foi mais alta, mas ainda assim, não estou desiludido... tive 14,3ºC, pelas 05:42
Neste momento tenho 20,6ºC
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1017 hPa

Céu pouco nublado, por minusculos cumulus...

Pelas 8h, tinhamos Montalegre  como local mais frio do país, com *9,4ºC*, e Santa Maria como Local Mais quente, com *21,8ºC*
Entretanto as Penhas Douradas já iam com *15,0ºC*, mas, na actuallização das 9h, a temperatura desceu para os 14,5ºC


----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2008 às 10:30)




----------



## Rog (4 Jul 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
17,7ºC e 86%HR
1021hpa

minima de 13,7ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2008 às 10:42)

Aqui por Armação a minima foi de novo fresca com 16,6...agora já está a aquecer e estao 26 graus e vento fraco a moderado de NE..vou dar um mergulho por cada um de voces


----------



## jpmartins (4 Jul 2008 às 11:34)

Bom dia
Por aqui a min foi de 15.1ºC.
Neste momento ceu mto nublado, 19ºC.
Bons mergulhos Miguel


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2008 às 11:40)

Sim Miguel, dá aí uns bons mergulhos!

Levo 21,6ºC neste momento
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

Pelas 10h, Faro tinha *25,3ºC* e Montalegre *11,3ºC*


----------



## diogo (4 Jul 2008 às 11:41)

Hoje tive mínima de 13.6ºC É o costume mas agradável

Agora: 24.9ºC () , 33% HR , 1018 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2008 às 11:47)

A mínima foi de *13,7 ºC* e neste momento já estão *22,1 ºC*.
Espero que o vento rode para Norte, pois a brisa de SE vinda do rio não está a permitir grandes aquecimentos por aqui, para além de que não permite que a humidade desça.


----------



## diogo (4 Jul 2008 às 11:49)

Pois no meu termómetro de espetar na carne dá 23.9ºC... deve ser a radiação difusa que põe os sensores a 24.9ºC. Mas também o meu quintal aquece muito comparado com o largo (no largo está cerca de 1 ou 1.5ºC a menos e é muito mais ventoso!)


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Jul 2008 às 12:04)

céu limpo, vento fraco e 22,5, resto de bom dia, porque eu hoje vou de viagem para o Norte, cá nos encontramos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2008 às 12:34)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e estão 27.8ºC certamente hoje vais estar um pouco mais quente que ontém


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2008 às 12:57)

Ainda levo 22,4ºC, e os cumulus estão a aumentar em número

Ás 11h, estavam *26,8ºC* em Castro Marim e *13,0ºC* em Lamas de Mouro


----------



## ecobcg (4 Jul 2008 às 14:04)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 20,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Jul 2008 às 15:35)

Boas tardes!

Hoje registei uma mínima de 15,1ºC. O céu está muito nubladoe  embora tenha o meu sensor protegido tive até agora uma máxima aparentemente absurda de 30,8ºC  que como é obvio vou ignorar embora o tempo esteja por aqui muitissimo abafado em dia de Feriado Municipal! 

Um bom fim de semana


----------



## Kraliv (4 Jul 2008 às 16:23)

Boas,




Céu limpo e *31,2ºC *às 15.00 aqui pelo Redondo.

A mínima hoje foi de 13,1ºC




Bom fim de semana


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2008 às 18:24)

Boa tarde pessoal!

Por aqui a máxima foi de *26,9ºC*.
Por agora vento moderado a forte de NO e muitas nuvens no horizonte oeste, embora aqui esteja limpo e o sol ainda brilhe com força.

Mais uma tarde de contrastes no nosso Portugalito:
Às 16h UTC, enquanto o Minho e Douro Litoral andavam à volta dos 18-20ºC apresentando registando até precipitação em alguns locais, no Alentejo o calor dominava e a Amareleja estava com 33,3ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Jul 2008 às 19:11)

Máximo Hoje:  30.2 ºC (14:42) 
Mínimo Hoje:  13.7 ºC (06:26) 

Mais um agradável dia de verão.


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2008 às 19:11)

Em Armação a maxima foi de 29,7 feitos ainda antes das 13h. a tarde foi de vento moderado de oeste que fez a temperatura cair para os 25 graus. mas a partir das 18h o vento parou e agora estão 28,2graus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2008 às 19:16)

Boa Tarde
 Resumo do dia de hoje: Durante a manhã o céu esteve limpo e o vento soprou fraco de NO, a partir da tarde começou a aparecer algumas nuvens e o vento tornou-se por vezes moderado, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 33.2ºC, agora sigo com 28.9ºC, e a neblusidade a desaparecer.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2008 às 19:28)

Boas Tardes!

Por cá, a máxima já foi mais elevada, com 25,6ºC pelas 16:10
Neste momento tenho 22,4ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

A Serra... tem um enooorme Barrão!!

Pelas 18h, a Amareleja tinha *33,0ºC*, e as Penhas Douradas *14,9ºC*

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 14,3ºC (05:42)
MÁXIMA: 25,6ºC (16:10)


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Jul 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

*Por Guimarães:*

T min...........................................16.2º
T máx..........................................20.9º

H min...........................................40%
H máx..........................................92%

Pressão actual...............................1017 hPa


----------



## Dan (4 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

Algumas nuvens e 19,8ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 12,4ºC / 24,9ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2008 às 21:48)

em Armação estão agora uns agradaveis 24,2 graus e vento muito fraco.


----------



## mauro miranda (4 Jul 2008 às 21:49)

ola boa noite, cheguei da viagem ao norte, mais concretamente em Mirandela, pelo caminho apanhei calor, alguns locais calor, outros frio, outros sem nuvens outros com nuvens e lá para cima poderia se dizer que o ceu estava muito nublado, mas nada de chuva.

o vento soprou fraco, excepto desde coimbra até viseu que ficou moderado.

agora aki em lisboa tenho ceu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, e assim se mantêm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Jul 2008 às 22:23)

Boa noite. Hoje foi um dia muito quente.

Céu pouco nublado na Lagoa

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 29,5ºC
Actual - 24,3ºC

Hmin - 52%
Hmax - 85%
Actual - 60%


----------



## Turista (4 Jul 2008 às 23:41)

Olá a todos!
Por aqui o céu já está encoberto e com uma chuva miudinha, mas sigo com uns amenos 18,8ºC

Extremos:
Máx - 23,3ºC
Min - 17,1ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 00:21)

Boa noite pessoal.

Está uma noite de estufa.
Céu muito nublado, vento fraco ou nulo e temperatura parada nos *20,4ºC*.
Se o céu e o vento assim se mantiverem vai ser uma noite quente.

Extremos do dia 4 de Junho:
Tmin: 15,8ºC
Tmáx: 26,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2008 às 00:47)

A noite está quente. A temperatura estagnou nos *19,3 ºC* e o vento de vez em quando sopra moderado.
A humidade parece ter-se ficado pelos *78 %* e a pressão está constante nos *1018,0 hPa*, com oscilações pontuais e mínimas.
Acordo mais logo às 4:30h para seguir em direcção a Faro.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2008 às 00:49)

Por aqui 20.1ºC graças há existência de muitas nuvens a humidade está bastante alta nos 91% vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 01:50)

Ainda 20,2ºC.
Lá fora o céu continua encoberto e o vento fraco.
Há pouco caíram os primeiros chuviscos de Julho, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## Fil (5 Jul 2008 às 01:58)

Aqui estão 17,4ºC, temperatura quase estagnada. O céu ainda está com algumas nuvens, depois de uma tarde bastante nublada. A máxima foi de 24,5ºC e a mínima de 11,7ºC.


----------



## Sueste (5 Jul 2008 às 03:03)

Olá boa noite 

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máxima:* 30.5ºC
*Temp. Minima: *19.0ºC
*Temp. Actual:* 24.1ºC

Votos de uma boa noite


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 08:29)

Bom dia!

Quando me deitei e perante o chuvisco, a ida à praia de hoje foi cancelada, e afinal agora está sol!
Sigo com céu praticamente Limpo e vento fraco.

Hoje a minima foi de *18,8ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2008 às 09:36)

Mínimo Hoje:  19.1 ºC (02:59) (mínima mais alta do ano)

Mínima alta esta noite. Também estava à espera de mais nuvens pela manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2008 às 10:47)

Bom dia a todos!!

Passei esta noite na Vila de Sintra! Foi uma noite de nevoeiro, e, cairam também uns chuviscos

Claro que levei um termómtro digital comigo
*Aqui* em Sintra, a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,8ºC*
Neste momento levo 20,7ºC e o céu está muito nublado por cumulus


É hoje que vou para Portimão


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

Bom dia! minima em Armação quase tropical foi de 19,8...esta manha as 10:30 ja estavam 27 graus o vento é fraco e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2008 às 11:08)

Bom dia 

Poucas nuvens e 19,5ºC 

Mínima de 15,3ºC.


----------



## diogo (5 Jul 2008 às 11:14)

Gilmet disse:


> *Aqui* em Sintra, a temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,8ºC*



Ah esta noite tiveste uma temperatura mínima mais fresca que aqui - Sintra é sempre mais fresco - tive *17.5ºC* e alguma neblina e nuvens baixas durante a noite.

Ontem tive máxima de 26.3ºC

Agora: 24.5ºC , 33% HR , 1017.6 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento fraco


----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2008 às 11:57)




----------



## Rog (5 Jul 2008 às 11:59)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
23ºC
74%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2008 às 12:32)

Bom Dia
Por aqui poucas nuvens, vento fraco de NO, e estão 28.8ºC.

Bom Fim de Semana


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 13:15)

Por aqui segue um dia timido de verão!
26,3ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco de NO.

Às 11h UTC:
Lamas de Mouro: 12,8ºC
Elvas: 28,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2008 às 13:25)

Sintra neste momento vai com *22,5ºC* de temperatura
O céu esforça-se em limpar, e o sol está forte!


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 17:20)

Hoje máxima de *27,0ºC*.
Por agora 25,7ºC.

O céu está limpo, e o vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Às 15h UTC:
Areeiro e Lamas de Mouro com 14,8ºC e 14,9ºC respectivamente.
Amareleja com 32,2ºC


----------



## Nortada (5 Jul 2008 às 18:33)

Boas tardes a todos,Por aqui temos 27,4c,ceu limpo,vento noroeste fraco,bastante agradavel esta tarde,abraços a todos


----------



## mauro miranda (5 Jul 2008 às 19:06)

ola boa tarde, bom dia de praia mas de manha estava a ver que tinhamos de vir embora, mas lá se aguentou e pôs-se uma tarde boazinha.

agora céu quase limpo, umas nuvenzinhas desconhecidas na direcção norte, e tive de máxima 27,8 graus

agora levo 24,9 com vento moderado

dias assim é que são bons para mim, nem mt calor nem mt frio


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jul 2008 às 19:11)

Boas

Bragança regista neste momento 22,1ºC, mas a noite promete ser fresca...


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2008 às 20:13)

Em Armação a maxima foi de 28,7...agora estão 25,2 e vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2008 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens na zona interior e uma noite tropical.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 20.8ºC
actual: 26.0ºC


----------



## Sueste (5 Jul 2008 às 21:29)

Olá boa noite, 

Por cá o sensor registou:

*Temp. Max. *31.1ºC
*Temp. Min.* 21.5ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 26.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2008 às 21:40)

Boa Noite

Por aqui agora o céu está pouco nublado, o vento sopra fraco de NO e estão 22.7ºC, quanto á temperatura máxima que esteve hoje não sei bem ao certo porque fui dar um passeio até a serra de São Mamede ( a 1025m), mas antes de abalar ( pela volta das 3 tarde) a minha estação marcava 31.5ºC, mas não sei se será essa a temperatura correcta, porque quando cá chegei o sensor estava no chão, a pilha tinha saltado, e o aparelho não funcionava bem, ma sagora já está OK.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 21:52)

Hoje uma noite mais fresca que ontem.
Estão 19,0ºC e estou a 0,2ºC de superar a minima do dia.

O céu mantem-se limpo.
O vento fraco de N.

Às 19h UTC:
Penhas Douradas: 11,5ºC
Castro Marim: 29,8ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Jul 2008 às 21:58)

Céu limpo e 18,2ºC 

Extremos de hoje: 15,3ºC / 24,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2008 às 22:24)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Dia morno de Verão (T. Mínima 17,5 ºC/T. Máxima 31,5 ºC).


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2008 às 23:49)

A noite segue fresca.
*17,1ºC* e é até agora a minima do dia.
Céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

Hoje o nosso amigo *Gilmet* foi para *Portimão*, onde estará durante os próximos 15 dias.
A localização dele é mesmo no centro da cidade. 
Lá, às 23:47 estavam *21,1ºC*.


*EDIT*
*Extremos do dia 5 de Junho*:
Tmin: 17,0ºC (às 23:59).
Tmáx: 27,0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Jul 2008 às 23:54)

Boa noite. Dia de céu algo nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 20,2ºC

Tmax - 27, 5ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2008 às 00:07)




----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2008 às 00:09)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 19,1ºC
95%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2008 às 02:51)

Boa Noite:
-Embora hoje tenha aparecido o sol a partir do meio-dia, a máxima continuou a ser ridiculamente baixa (19,9º) para  esta altura do ano.
E a noite segue bem fresca (12,9º) com algum vento  norte a ajudar à "festa".
Julho? Quem diria !!!


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jul 2008 às 04:10)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...E a noite segue bem fresca (12,9º) com algum vento  norte a ajudar à "festa".
> Julho? Quem diria !!!



Há pouco esqueci-me de dizer-vos o que muito de vocês já sabem:
Por aqui, "apenas" menos 10º (quase), que em Faro...
E tantas noites que são assim...


----------



## Vince (6 Jul 2008 às 05:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boa Noite:
> -Embora hoje tenha aparecido o sol a partir do meio-dia, a máxima continuou a ser ridiculamente baixa (19,9º) para  esta altura do ano.
> E a noite segue bem fresca (12,9º) com algum vento  norte a ajudar à "festa".
> Julho? Quem diria !!!



Esta semana estive muito ocupado com trabalho e estive bastante desligado do tempo por cá, como aqui o Verão continua numa suave e monótona velocidade de cruzeiro não prestei muita atenção ao assunto e reservei o pouco tempo que tinha disponível  para serviços mínimos no tempo tropical do forum. 

Agora, finalmente fim de semana, ao ler a sua mensagem pensei que só podia estar enganado nesses 12,9ºC. Mas para confirmar fui ver umas quantas estações e reparo que o Minho neste momento tem 10.1 °C em Melgaço. Realmente notável para esta data, eu estava mesmo completamente a "leste" do que se passa no norte nestes dias.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2008 às 08:53)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima = 12,5 ºC (menos 5 ºC que ontem); na rede do Instituto de Meteorologia, as temperaturas às 07h00:

Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão) - 8,4 ºC
Arouca - 8,1 ºC 
Guarda - 7,4 ºC
Montalegre - 6,6 ºC
Penhas Douradas - 5,6 ºC
Lamas de Mouro (P. Ribeiro) - 3,4 ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2008 às 09:24)

Vince disse:


> Agora, finalmente fim de semana, ao ler a sua mensagem pensei que só podia estar enganado nesses 12,9ºC. Mas para confirmar fui ver umas quantas estações e reparo que o Minho neste momento tem 10.1 °C em Melgaço. Realmente notável para esta data, eu estava mesmo completamente a "leste" do que se passa no norte nestes dias.





Gerofil disse:


> na rede do Instituto de Meteorologia, as temperaturas às *07h00:
> 
> Lamas de Mouro (P. Ribeiro) - 3,4 ºC*



É realmente notável *Vince*.
3,4ºC em Lamas de Mouro às 7h, o que deixa adivinhar uma minima < 3ºC para essa localidade, e em Julho.

Às 8h a localidade mais fria era Penhas Douradas com *5,8ºC*.
Já o extremo sul, Faro e Portimão, iam a essa hora ia com 19,4ºC e 19,2ºC respectivamente.
Neste inicio de Julho, o verão é só para alguns


Por aqui, hoje a minima foi de 15,0ºC.
Por agora 20,1ºC.
Céu nublado, vento fraco a moderado de N.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2008 às 10:06)

Bom dia 

Céu limpo e 17,2ºC 

Mínima de 9,2ºC esta manhã


----------



## Minho (6 Jul 2008 às 12:50)

Os fluxos vindos do "termóstato" Atlântico não perdoam... Registei uma mínima de 9.7ºC e neste momento estão 17.8ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2008 às 13:25)

Dia segue fresco e com muitas nuvens.
O vento sopra moderado de Norte.
22,3ºC agora, e corresponde a máxima do dia até ao momento.


*Gilmet - Portimão (centro)*: Minima de 18,6ºC
Às 9:27 - Céu limpo e 20,3ºC
Às 11:46 - Vento moderado e ainda 21,6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2008 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje tive uma minima de 16.2ºC, agora vou com 27.4ºC e céu limpo


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2008 às 14:40)

Em Armação a minima foi de 17,6...agora vou com 28,9 céu limpo e vento fraco.Resumindo um belo dia de verão e praia


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2008 às 14:53)

Céu quase sem nuvens, mas o vento que a temperatura suba muito. 19,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Sueste (6 Jul 2008 às 15:47)

Boa tarde 

Por cá, continuação de bom tempo, céu limpo e vento fraco. O sensor regista 28.8ºC e tive de minima de 19.4ºC.


----------



## Levante (6 Jul 2008 às 15:59)

Sueste disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Por cá, continuação de bom tempo, céu limpo e vento fraco. O sensor regista 28.8ºC e tive de minima de 19.4ºC.



Sueste como consegues registar 28,8º e vento fraco?!  É que em Faro estão 25 graus, e em Tavira 26,8º. E está o típico vento de SW/W moderado que, quando sopra, é uma constante em todo o sotavento durante a tarde. Moras mesmo na fuzeta vila ou mais para o interior? é a única hipotese que eu encontro pra esta discrepância de temperatura e ventos em tão curta distância...


----------



## Sueste (6 Jul 2008 às 16:03)

Moro mesmo na vila da Fuzeta, e por cá  sopra uma ligeira brisa. O Sensor está à sombra e num local arejado. Cheguei à pouco de Moncarapacho e quando cá cheguei o termometro do carro marcava 30.5ºC.

Fui confirmar a direcção do vento e aqui não sopra de SW mas de NO


----------



## Levante (6 Jul 2008 às 16:48)

Sueste disse:


> Moro mesmo na vila da Fuzeta, e por cá  sopra uma ligeira brisa. O Sensor está à sombra e num local arejado. Cheguei à pouco de Moncarapacho e quando cá cheguei o termometro do carro marcava 30.5ºC.
> 
> Fui confirmar a direcção do vento e aqui não sopra de SW mas de NO



Tens toda a razão, o vento já virou para NW há +- 30m e a temperatura subiu. Deve ter virado um pouco mais cedo aí, perfeitamente possível! É esta diferença no tempo de entrada do vento NW que provoca as discrepâncias de temperatura em curtas distancias, situação que nao se verifica quando a brisa maritima moderada de SW se instala por volta do meio dia, em que há uma uniformização da temperatura ao longo de todo o sotavento.
E tá visto que não há frente fria e fluxo de NW que nos traga nuvens nem fresco cá pro sul...


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jul 2008 às 17:00)

Máximo Hoje:  25.7 ºC (15:23) 
Mínimo Hoje:  15.5 ºC (06:13) 

Ventania por aqui...a máxima foi a mais baixa desde 5 de Junho.

Rajada máxima de 46,7 km/h ...a mais forte desde 27 de Maio.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2008 às 17:05)

Uma tarde bem fresquinha para um mês de Julho. 

Alguns valores às 14h UTC:

Lamas de Mouro 12,5ºC
Penhas Douradas 12,5ºC
Montalegre 15,5ºC

Aqui em casa tenho 19,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2008 às 17:08)

Às 14h UTC, Lamas de Mouro e Penhas Douradas estavam ainda com *12,5ºC*!

Por aqui a máxima foi a mais baixa dos últimos dias: *23,5ºC*.
Neste momento 21,9ºC com o vento a soprar por vezes forte de NNO.
Apesar de tudo, o céu está agora menos nublado.

*EDIT*
Ah, o *Dan* já tinha postado!

Às 15h UTC o cenário mantinha-se identico:
Lamas de Mouro e Penhas Douradas estavam respectivamente com 12,5ºC e 12,2ºC.
E até na Amareleja ia com "apenas" 27,6ºC


----------



## Sueste (6 Jul 2008 às 17:59)

Por cá, aos poucos a temperatura vai descendo mesmo com o vento de Noroeste/Norte. Actualmente o sensor regista 28.5ºC e registou-se uma máxima de 29.6ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (6 Jul 2008 às 18:00)

uma tarde de céu limpo com algum fumo dos incêndios...
vento moderado com algumas rajadas
temperaturas entre 27 e 30ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2008 às 18:34)

Por aqui hoje o dia foi de sol mas com muito vento de NO/N, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 27.7ºC,  agora sigo com 24.2ºC.


----------



## mauro miranda (6 Jul 2008 às 19:17)

eu por cá tive uma máxima feesquinha de 24,3 graus, vento moderado a forte, ao longo do dia e céu pouco nublado


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2008 às 20:03)

17,5ºC e continua o vento.

Extremos de hoje: 9,2ºC / 20,4ºC


----------



## diogo (6 Jul 2008 às 20:27)

Hoje a tempratura desceu e desceu bem!

Máxima de ontem: 25.3ºC

Mínima de hoje: 12.8ºC

Máxima de hoje: 23.1ºC

Agora: 17.0ºC , 38% HR , 1017 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento moderado e alguma sensação de frio


----------



## diogo (6 Jul 2008 às 20:30)

Ainda está a deflagrar um pequeno incêndio (daqui só se vê fumo a vir de uma pequena área) na parte noroeste da Serra de Sintra


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2008 às 20:32)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Portimão, tivemos um dia quente, mas também com muito vento.
A temperatura mínima foi 18,6ºC e a máxima foi 30ºC 

Neste momento tenho 22,9ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.



Nota: post escrito pela minha simpática tia, que se disponibilizou (quer dizer: fui obrigada...) a escrever os meus posts, por mim, enquanto eu estiver de férias.


----------



## henriquesillva (6 Jul 2008 às 21:00)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..............................14.2º
T máx.............................22,0º

H min..............................36%
H máx.............................92%

Pressão actual..................1018 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2008 às 21:06)

Sueste disse:


> Moro mesmo na vila da Fuzeta, e por cá  sopra uma ligeira brisa. O Sensor está à sombra e num local arejado. Cheguei à pouco de Moncarapacho e quando cá cheguei o termometro do carro marcava 30.5ºC.
> 
> Fui confirmar a direcção do vento e aqui não sopra de SW mas de NO



Esta tarde fui beber um copo ao bar da Fuzeta no carro em Olhão marcava 25ºC quando cheguei à Fuzeta por volta das 16h45m, o carro marcava 30.5ºC, quando vim para Olhão novamente a descer a temperatura.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 18.6ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Jul 2008 às 21:19)

Boas,
Por aqui tarde de chuva, já com uma acumulação de 19,3mm.
Apenas nestes 6 dias de início do mês, conto com 44,9mm, o que já ultrapassou o valor de precipitação total de Julho de 2007 (40,2mm).

Por agora 18,2ºC
94%HR
1020hpa


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2008 às 21:45)

Gilmet disse:


> Nota: post escrito pela minha simpática tia, que se disponibilizou (quer dizer: fui obrigada...) a escrever os meus posts, por mim, enquanto eu estiver de férias.




As coisas que o Gil faz!
Directamente ao telefone de *Portimão*:
A temperatura baixou bem na última hora, mas agora está estável nos 19,6ºC.
O vento está de Sul, e tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.


Por aqui em Odivelas, vou já com *16,9ºC*
O vento está agora mais fraco, mas mantem-se de norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2008 às 21:55)

Bem aqui o je voltou de um belo fds na Costa de Caparica, mas calma na fui fazer praia só fui apreciar o mar  na sou maluco, minha rica epiderme.

Pude ouvir os mais variados comentários dos banhistas, aqui ficam alguns exemplos:

"Maldito vento pá, todas as tardes a mesma coisa "

"Isto não há meio de aquecer, já estou farto disto "

"O tempo está maluco, epaaaaa só vento só vento"

"Para mim praia, só das 10h á 13h porque depois é só comer areia"

Encerro com chave de ouro:

"Apanha o chapéu sol pá apanha-o"

Conclusão fds bem passado 

Neste momento estou com 16.5ºC e tive uma rajada de 49 km/h á 13:25.


----------



## Sueste (6 Jul 2008 às 21:59)

Por cá continua a descer e bem, mesmo com o vento de Norte, o que nos indica que não há massas de ar quente no interior da peninsula. Vai fazer algum frio esta noite.

Um pouco depois do pôr -do- sol, vislumbrei nuvens na zona do cerro de S. Miguel, que pareciam nuvens de fumo de algum fogo perto 
"_Levante_" e "_Algarvio1980_", viram alguma coisa?

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máx. * 29.6ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.4ºC
*Temp. Actual:* 22.5ºC


Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Jul 2008 às 22:42)

Por aqui está fresquinho vou com 18.3ºC, hoje á tarde infelizmente támbem vi fumo para os lados do litoral,  depois fui ver o telejornal e passaram uma noticia que na azambuja deflagrava um incendio, ai gostava tanto que chovesse.


----------



## miguel (6 Jul 2008 às 22:51)

Em Armação a máxima foi de 29,2 graus...agora está frescote 19,5 e vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Jul 2008 às 23:01)

Dia de céu nublado e quente.

Tmin - 19,2ºC

Tmax - 27ºC

Actual - 22,3ºC


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2008 às 23:23)

Para esta altura do ano, valores de temperatura já estão bastante baixos em alguns locais do país.

Às 22 horas:

Penhas Douradas: 6,9ºC
Lamas de Mouro: 8,6ºC
Montalegre: 8,7ºC
Guarda: 10,1ºC

13,4ºC aqui em casa, mas este vento não deve permitir um valor muito mais baixo na próxima madrugada.


----------



## Fil (6 Jul 2008 às 23:36)

Boas. Em minha casa tenho 12,5ºC, com vento moderado de NW. Durante a tarde o vento foi por vezes forte e cheguei a registar uma rajada de 39,5 Km/h. Com este vento a temperatura não há-de descer muito não...

A máxima do dia foi de 20,0ºC e a mínima de 10,2ºC.


----------



## Sueste (6 Jul 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Por cá está uma noite fresca com vento moderado de Noroeste. Neste momento estou com 20.3ºC.

Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

Em minha casa 12,1ºC neste momento.

Mais uma noite fresca em Bragança...


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2008 às 23:52)

empo em Serra da Estrela, Portugal Lat:40.33 Long: -7.63 altitude média: 1851m.  (mapa) 

    * Estações Meteorológicas

Boletim Meteorológico Actual
(estimado)
Rel.. Humidade: 64 %
Vento: NW a 12 Km/h
Visibilidade: 0
Pressão: 1017.0 mb

    *
          o métrico
          o inglês

Meteograma de 7 dias para Serra da Estrela
Jul 6, 23:00 Hora Local
Serra da Estrela, PT
Temp:
*4 oC*
Limpo


 até onde irá ?


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2008 às 23:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,9 ºC (06h38); Temperatura máxima - 24,7 ºC (16h18); Temperatura actual - 14,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Piornos = 5,0 ºC -23h45* (Estradas de Portugal)

*Céu limpo com vento moderado ao longo de todo o dia.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - *11,9 ºC* (dia 6); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


Deve ser problema do ar condicionado do local de trabalho que mantem sempre a mesma temperatura!!! 



Vince disse:


> Agora, finalmente fim de semana, ao ler a sua mensagem pensei que só podia estar enganado nesses 12,9ºC. Mas para confirmar fui ver umas quantas estações e reparo que o Minho neste momento tem 10.1 °C em Melgaço. Realmente notável para esta data, eu estava mesmo completamente a "leste" do que se passa no norte nestes dias.


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2008 às 00:14)

Gralhas: 
A temperatura máxima da estação do Gerofil é de 24,7ºC
A localização do Gilmet é actualmente de Portimão e não Mira-Sintra como acima referido.


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2008 às 00:21)

Boa noite
Por aqui a chuva, ainda que fraca, mantém-se.




A precipitação acumulado chegou nas últimas 24h aos 34,3mm, nada mau.

17ºC
96%HR
1021hpa


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 02:38)

15,5ºC por aqui...
Noite calma, com vento fraco e céu limpo.


Estou a ver que na Madeira é que rende!


----------



## jpmartins (7 Jul 2008 às 09:24)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu limpo, com 18.5ºC.
A min. matinal foi baixa 11.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 09:35)

Bom dia!

Mais uma noite fresca por aqui.
Minima de 14,8ºC (igualada a minima do mês)

Por agora céu nublado, e vento moderado de NE.
Fresquinho!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 10:04)

*Gilmet!*

Noite fresca em *Portimão*!
Minima de *16,7ºC.*

Às 10h estavam 19,8ºC.


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2008 às 10:24)

Bom dia!

De regresso ao trabalho após dois dias na Costa de Caparica (que incluiram umas breves idas à praia, onde se aproveitou somente o Sábado de manhã)

Por Coimbra céu praticamente limpo. Mínima matinal baixinha (*12,8ºC*). Pressão em 1018hPa.


----------



## Serrano (7 Jul 2008 às 10:30)

Céu limpo na Covilhã, com 18 graus na zona baixa da cidade. A mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos 9 graus.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2008 às 10:36)

Mais uma mínima típica de Maio 13.8ºC  neste momento estou com 21.8ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2008 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 15,9ºC por aqui.

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste Verão com 7,9ºC.


----------



## diogo (7 Jul 2008 às 11:31)

Por aqui tive mínima de 12.1ºC , já comum nestas noites de Julho
E hoje está fresco

Agora: 21.0ºC , 28% HR , 1019 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## ecobcg (7 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

Hoje tive a minima mais baixa dos últimos tempos, que foi de 18,2ºC.
A nortada está a fazer das suas...o dia está bem mais fresquinho.


----------



## Levante (7 Jul 2008 às 11:41)

Sueste disse:


> Por cá continua a descer e bem, mesmo com o vento de Norte, o que nos indica que não há massas de ar quente no interior da peninsula. Vai fazer algum frio esta noite.
> 
> Um pouco depois do pôr -do- sol, vislumbrei nuvens na zona do cerro de S. Miguel, que pareciam nuvens de fumo de algum fogo perto
> "_Levante_" e "_Algarvio1980_", viram alguma coisa?
> ...




Sim, também era visivel, nao tenho conhecimento de nenhum incendio nas proximidades portanto deve ter sido dos incendios lá mais pra cima...
A noite foi a mais fresca deste há muito tempo, e é precisamente isso que dizes, é sinal de que não há qualquer resto de ar quente na peninsula, e sendo assim vento de norte só traz algum calor de dia  Estes ventos não são bons, arrefecem a água, que numa semana desceu dos 25 pros 19  A ver se isto vira...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2008 às 11:50)

Levante disse:


> Sim, também era visivel, nao tenho conhecimento de nenhum incendio nas proximidades portanto deve ter sido dos incendios lá mais pra cima...
> A noite foi a mais fresca deste há muito tempo, e é precisamente isso que dizes, é sinal de que não há qualquer resto de ar quente na peninsula, e sendo assim vento de norte só traz algum calor de dia  Estes ventos não são bons, arrefecem a água, que numa semana desceu dos 25 pros 19  A ver se isto vira...




Desde do dia 24 de Junho que não fazia um fresquinho tão bom, mínima de 16.1ºC, em relação à água do mar vai continuar fresquinha não está previsto qualquer sueste para aquecer a água, resumindo e concluindo, está parecida ao ano passado, neste momento está nos 17.4ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Jul 2008 às 11:57)

sim, até o vento sueste ão mostrar o que vale, a agua fica fria como tudo.

tive uma mínima de 13 graus certinhos, e agora sigo com 21,3 graus

boa semana, eu encontro-me de férias, mas sem planos.......

céu limpo, àbocado estava nublado por cúmulos perdidos o vento esse está frio e moderado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2008 às 12:35)

Bom Dia
Hoje a minima por aqui foi de 14.4ºC, mas fresco que ontém
Por agora está céu limpo, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de Nordeste e estão 25.1ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Boa tarde pessoal..

Céu limpo e vento moderado por aqui 
ontem teve uma noite fria 
vamos ver se isto hoje aquece..

temperatura ás 12h :

21ºC

agora 23ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2008 às 12:46)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.0 ºC (04:03) 

Mínima dentro da média dos últimos dias. Malvada nortada que não desaparece....

Desvio em relação à média dos últimos 10 anos, para os primeiros 6 dias de Julho:

Média: -1,4ºC
Máxima: -0,7ºC
Mínima: -0,6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2008 às 12:59)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado por cá

Tmin - 19,7ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2008 às 13:34)

Em Armação de Pêra a minima foi fria com 15,4...a manha foi algo fresca e de vento moderado, agora o vento abrandou e a temperatura é alta 29,1 graus céu limpo com nuvens altas ainda longe da costa. A água está FRIA..


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2008 às 13:36)

Boa tarde! Afinal isto dos telemoveis tem bastantes vantagens em relação à internet. Aqui por Portimão, a minima foi 16.7C, e neste momento tenho 24.2C! O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2008 às 13:45)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa tarde! Afinal isto dos telemoveis tem bastantes vantagens em relação à internet. Aqui por Portimão, a minima foi 16.7C, e neste momento tenho 24.2C! O céu está limpo e o vento está fraco



 Bem vindo ao clube dos internautas por telemovel lol.. ai está fresco ainda! tens de vir até Armação de Pêra onde tenho agora 29,1C esta noite deve ser um pouco mais agradável e quente os proximos dias    agora 28,9


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2008 às 14:04)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 18,7ºC. Mais uma tarde fresquinha por aqui.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2008 às 14:10)

Estava quente agora o vento rodou para o lado do mar e vem fresco agora 25,9


----------



## mocha (7 Jul 2008 às 15:05)

ola a todos, tenho andado um pouco ausente do forum, mas nao ha tempo pra tudo, enfim o calor ja abrandou um pouco e ainda bem, este ventinho as vezes ate sabe bem  sigo com 27ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2008 às 16:10)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a subir, apesar do vento estar a aumentar juntamente com alguma neblusidade alta que entra vinda do mar! Levo 28.2*C


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Jul 2008 às 16:40)

o dia hoje está fresco, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas no lado sul, o sol quer brilhar bem, mas o vento forte, mesmo forte, não deixa a temperatura subir e portanto a minha máxima foi de 24,1 graus, agora a descer tenho 23,9

destaque para o vento que está fresco e forte


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2008 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 18,6ºC
92%HR
1020hpa
céu nublado

Nota sobre o ranking: Nem sempre tenho disponibilidade que me permita  fazer o ranking ou as cartas todos os dias. 
Faço o ranking das temperaturas dos membros do forum ao fim do dia (um pouco antes das 0h), mas para obter os dados tenho de reler todos os posts do dia, no seguimento. É um pouco moroso porque no meio dos dados do dia, surgem outros de estações oficiais, valores de outros membros, valores do dia anterior.... que os membros, e bem, costumam apresentar. Continuem a fazê-lo! Pedia só que no final do vosso post indicassem, ou repetissem, os valores da vossa estação mínima, máxima e precipitação  (e localização caso seja outra que não a habitual), para me facilitar um pouco a recolha de dados de forma mais rápida e eficiente. 

min. 15.7ºC
máx. 19.3ºC
prec. 5,7mm


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2008 às 17:10)

ROG: Só temos a agradecer o teu trabalho! Acho que todos estarão interessados em tentar facilita-lo o mais possível 

Aqui neste momento céu limpo e algum vento.

*Tmin: 12,8ºC*


----------



## Sueste (7 Jul 2008 às 18:30)

Boas... 

Antes de mais quero agradecer publicamente o belo trabalho do Rog em organizar todas as informações dos membros para pôr no Ranking. É um trabalho moroso e parabens pela iniciativa. Vamos tentar facilitar-te a vida!

Por cá foi uma noite fresca com uma minina de 17.2ºC. Agora estou com 27.9ºC que aos poucos vai subindo.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2008 às 19:48)

OK Rog realmente o teu trabalho é notável, então aqui vai:
Temperatura Minima de Hoje:14.4ºCTemperatura máxima de Hoje:28.3ºC

Por agora sigo com 24.0ºC e céu limpo, mas está é muito vento.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2008 às 19:53)

Por Armação a máxima foi de 29,1 desde o dia 1 tem andado sempre por estes valores. agora estão 24,8 a noite vai já ser um pouco mais agradavel.


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Jul 2008 às 20:33)

concerteza Rog, faremos o que nos for possivel para te facilitar o dia-a dia, o teu trabalho é bem visivel e muito notável. parabéns Rog.

tive de máxima 24,1, agora sigo com 20,2

céu limpo e vento forte, ah pois é


----------



## Dan (7 Jul 2008 às 20:36)

Céu limpo e 17,9ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 7,9ºC / 21,0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2008 às 20:47)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas junto ao mar e já subiu a temperatura hoje.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC

*EDIT* última hora: 3 carros de bombeiros de médias dimensões passaram aqui onde eu moro rumo a Moncarapacho, mas não consigo vislumbrar fogo nem fumo


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2008 às 21:05)

Boa Noite! 

A máxima foi *30,4* ºC
Neste momento tenho 21,3ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas.

HOJE: 

MÍNIMA: 16,7ºC
MÁXIMA: 30,4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (7 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min........................................13º
T máx.......................................23º

H min........................................37%
H máx.......................................70%

Pressão actual............................1019 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2008 às 21:24)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (06h22); Temperatura máxima - 26,4 ºC (16h56); Temperatura actual - 20,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - *11,7 ºC* (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2008 às 21:27)

Boa noite!

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de Norte e 18,2ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Tmin: *14,8ºC*
Tmáx: *23,8ºC*


----------



## Levante (7 Jul 2008 às 21:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Céu com algumas nuvens altas junto ao mar e já subiu a temperatura hoje.
> 
> Máxima: 29.1ºC
> mínima: 16.1ºC
> ...



Sim hoje fez-se sentir o fohen aqui na zona, e Faro chegou aos 31 quando o vento norte começou a soprar a meio da tarde, tendo a humidade descido a 13%. De momento estão 28 e 20% de humidade com vento norte  Parece que o calor quer voltar (alguma vez esteve ausente? )


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

Boa noite!

Por aqui Dia de Céu muito nublado

Tmin - 19,7ºC

Tmax - 26ºC

Gostaria de colocar aqui umas fotos, mas continuo sem perceber muito bem como se faz


----------



## mauro miranda (7 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

Levante disse:


> Sim hoje fez-se sentir o fohen aqui na zona, e Faro chegou aos 31 quando o vento norte começou a soprar a meio da tarde, tendo a humidade descido a 13%. De momento estão 28 e 20% de humidade com vento norte  Parece que o calor quer voltar (alguma vez esteve ausente? )




aí não, mas aqui, eu admito, hoje de manhã tive vestir um casaco porque não sei o que aconteceu começei a ficar gelado e cheio de frio, e fui a rua e estava realmente fresco, para a semana o cenário é outro, mas hoje tive realmente que vestir o casaco, e friorento como eu sou, não me admira nada

18,6 graus e vento moderado com ceu nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## Rog (7 Jul 2008 às 22:06)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Por aqui Dia de Céu muito nublado
> 
> ...



Tens aqui uma explicação de como o fazer. 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/como-inserir-imagens-no-forum-256.html
Se ainda tiveres dúvidas em algum passo é só dizer que tentaremos ajudar


----------



## Sueste (7 Jul 2008 às 22:18)

Olá boa noite,

Por aqui o calor com o vento de Norte não se fez muito notar 

*Temp. Máx.* 28.5ºC
*Temp. Min.* 17.2ºC
*Temp. Actual:* 23.3ºC


----------



## Turista (7 Jul 2008 às 23:12)

Boa Noite a todos!
Por aqui sigo com 17,6ºC mas com este ventinho parece tudo menos uma noite de Julho. (85% de humidade / 1021.2 hPa.)

Quanto aos extremos estes forma igualmente frescos:
Max- 19,7 (hoje não passei a barreira dos 20)
Min - 16,8ºC ( para uma noite de Verão)

Abraço a todos!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2008 às 23:21)

Por cá, dia ventoso e ameno de Julho.
Mínima de *13,8 ºC* e máxima de *24,7 ºC*.
A humidade oscilou entre os *27 %* e os *75 %*.


----------



## Turista (7 Jul 2008 às 23:26)

vitamos disse:


> ROG: Só temos a agradecer o teu trabalho! Acho que todos estarão interessados em tentar facilita-lo o mais possível



Concordo inteiramente, o trabalho do Rog é 5 estrelas e permite ter uma ideia excelente do que se passou nas várias estações amadoras ao longo do dia! 

Muito obrigado Rog!


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 00:19)




----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 00:20)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 15,6ºC
97%HR
Ceu nublado
1021hpa


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 00:47)

Por aqui parece que hoje a minima já não será tão baixa.
A temperatura está estável nos 17,0ºC há bastante tempo.
O vento mantem-se fraco a moderado de N.

Em Portimão, segundo o Gilmet, estavam 19,9ºC às 22:55. 


Estava aqui em véspera de exame a pensar, hoje saíram os resultados dos exames nacionais do ensino secundário. Para quem os fez, espero que tenham obtido bons resultados!


----------



## Levante (8 Jul 2008 às 01:53)

por aqui está menos "frio" que ontem, de momento cercade 22º, vento fraco de norte, humidade em torno dos 30%...talvez regressem já hoje as noites tropicais depois de uma brevissima interrupção!  adivinha-se um belo dia de praia amanha, aproveite quem puder...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 06:45)

Bom dia!

Minima de 16,0ºC.
Céu nublado a sul por nuvens altas e vento moderado a forte de norte.
Esteve assim a noite toda.

Por agora 16,3ºC.


*Às 4h UTC*:
Lamas de Mouro: *3,6ºC*
Carrazêda de Ansiães: 4,1ºC
Miranda do Douro: 6,3ºC
Bragança: 6,8ºC
Pico do Areeiro: 6,9ºC

Barreiro e Faro estavam respectivamente com 17,6ºC e 17,4ºC.
Flores com 22,3ºC era a estação mais quente.


*Às 5h UTC*:
Lamas de Mouro: *3,9ºC*
E... epá, Trás-os-montes arrefeceu ainda mais. 
Temperaturas dignas de.... Julho?? 




*Zona centro:*
Moimenta da Beira: 8,0ºC
Guarda: 8,2ºC
Penhas Douradas: 8,5ºC

Faro com 18,4ºC
Flores 22,4ºC

(*Gil*, confirma-me a minima de Portimão. Às 5h UTC Portimão estava com 12,2ºC)


----------



## mauro miranda (8 Jul 2008 às 08:53)

ola, hoje a mínima foi um pouco mais alta, foi de 15,8 

o vento foi uma constante até eu adormecer, só o ouvia e não parava.

agora acalmou e o céu esta nublado por nuvens altas nas vertentes sul e sudeste

agora sigo com 18,7 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia pessoal, hoje tive uma minima um pouco mais quente que ontém, foi de 15.7ºC, agora sigo com 21.5ºC e céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jul 2008 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

Minima desta noite: 19,5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jul 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. tb foi mais alta 14.2ºC, 2.6ºC acima da noite anterior.
O ceu apresenta algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 12,8ºC
Tmax 22,2ºC

Hoje acordei com céu pouco nublado! A temperatura mínima subiu um pouco (13,6ºC) e o dia manifestamente está mais quente. Por volta das 9h já registava 19ºC e a subir muito rapidamente. Pressão em 1019hPa.

*Tmin 13,6ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2008 às 11:07)

AnDré disse:


> (*Gil*, confirma-me a minima de Portimão. Às 5h UTC Portimão estava com 12,2ºC)



Essa estação de Portimão dá pano para mangas; deve ter ido ainda abaixo disso, visto que essa temperatura foi registada às 6h, podendo ter arrefecido ainda mais entre os períodos registados em horas certas.
Penso que a mínima de Portimão deve ter sido uns *4 ºC* superior, talvez de uns *16 ºC*.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 11:09)




----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 11:10)

Bom dia,
Céu pouco nublado
18,6ºC 
79%HR
1020hpa
min 13ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2008 às 11:42)

Rog disse:


> Bom dia,
> Céu pouco nublado
> 18,6ºC
> 79%HR
> ...



*Rog*, podes dizer-me se conheces as normais climatológicas de Santana e onde as posso encontrar? 
No site do IM não as encontro, pois a lista de cidades é muito reduzida.

Obrigado.


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2008 às 12:07)

Parece que hoje vai aquecer bem mais que nestes últimos dias. Algumas nuvens altas e 20,2ºC por agora.

Mínima de *6,5ºC* esta manhã. Desde meados de Maio que não tinha uma mínima tão baixa.

Na estação climatológica a mínima ainda foi mais baixa. No mês de Julho, terá sido mesmo a mais baixa dos últimos 10 anos, pelo menos.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 12:22)

Dan disse:


> Parece que hoje vai aquecer bem mais que nestes últimos dias. Algumas nuvens altas e 20,2ºC por agora.
> 
> Mínima de *6,5ºC* esta manhã. Desde meados de Maio que não tinha uma mínima tão baixa.
> 
> Na estação climatológica a mínima ainda foi mais baixa. No mês de Julho, terá sido mesmo a mais baixa dos últimos 10 anos, pelo menos.



Hee lá  por mim neste momento pode vir calor extremo porque para mim o frio continua a ser o dono da festa, claro está que não pode vir tudo de uma vez, e ainda bem  já não há calor como antigamente 

Por aqui céu com algumas nuvens altas, tive uma mínima de 15.8ºC e agora estou com 24.4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jul 2008 às 13:09)

Boa tarde
Manhã fresquinha aqui em Bragança
Neste momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens altas e a temperatura ronda os 23ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2008 às 14:06)

AnDré disse:


> (*Gil*, confirma-me a minima de Portimão. Às 5h UTC Portimão estava com 12,2ºC)



12,2ºC ? Talvez em sonhos...

Aqui a mínima foi 18,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 27,0ºC, o vento está fraco e o céu está limpo.

Hoje de manhã, havia muitos cirrus no céu.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jul 2008 às 15:22)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá poucas nuvens em geral, mais nuvens nas zonas altas da ilha.

Tmin foi de 17,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 15:46)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Essa estação de Portimão dá pano para mangas; deve ter ido ainda abaixo disso, visto que essa temperatura foi registada às 6h, podendo ter arrefecido ainda mais entre os períodos registados em horas certas.
> Penso que a mínima de Portimão deve ter sido uns *4 ºC* superior, talvez de uns *16 ºC*.



Vinha agora mesmo postar isso!



Gilmet disse:


> 12,2ºC ? Talvez em sonhos...
> 
> Aqui a mínima foi 18,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 27,0ºC, o vento está fraco e o céu está limpo.
> 
> Hoje de manhã, havia muitos cirrus no céu.



Bem, aqui a tarde segue já mais ao estilo de verão.
26,4ºC e vento em geral fraco de Norte.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 15:53)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> *Rog*, podes dizer-me se conheces as normais climatológicas de Santana e onde as posso encontrar?
> No site do IM não as encontro, pois a lista de cidades é muito reduzida.
> 
> Obrigado.



Infelizmente não tenho esses dados, e penso que só pedindo ao IM é que podemos ter acesso a eles.. só está disponível as normais climatológicas do Funchal.


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 16:14)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 21ºC
76%HR
1021hpa
céu nublado


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jul 2008 às 17:58)

ultimas temperaturas por aqui :

16h - 30,5ºC
17h - 29ºC


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2008 às 18:41)

Hoje, voltaram as tardes com traços de verão!
A máxima por aqui foi *26,7ºC*.



Às *16h UTC* Portugal Continental lá aqueceu depois de uma madrugada que para muitos foi gelada:
Amareleja: 34,2ºC
Mértola: 33,2ºC
Beja: 32,6ºC
(...)
Cabo Raso: 18,8ºC

Na Madeira a temperatura variava entre os 11,1ºC do Areeiro e os 26,0ºC do Funchal.
Nos Açores entre os 22,5ºC da Horta e os 24,8ºC do Pico e de Santa Maria


----------



## Vince (8 Jul 2008 às 19:06)

Dan disse:


> Mínima de *6,5ºC* esta manhã. Desde meados de Maio que não tinha uma mínima tão baixa.
> 
> Na estação climatológica a mínima ainda foi mais baixa. No mês de Julho, terá sido mesmo a mais baixa dos últimos 10 anos, pelo menos.




O André pôs um printscreen com 5,9ºC em Bragança às 5Z , talvez tenha sido mesmo a mínima mais baixa em 10 anos. 
Contudo há um registo de 6ºC a 09/Julho/2004, como os valores destas bases de dados às vezes parecem arredondados pode dar-se o caso desses 6ºC de 2004 terem sido arredondados, teremos que esperar a ver se o IM diz alguma coisa sobre o assunto no relatório de Julho.

Já agora outras mínimas baixas em Julho em Bragança. De destacar os 5ºC a *31 de Julho* de 1977 hehehehe, diria que foi o ano em que nasceu o Mário Barros, mas ele é mais novo.

31/Julho/1977  5,0 ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1977/Rrea00219770731.gif

05/Julho/1978  5,0 ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1978/Rrea00219780705.gif

10/Julho/1980  4,0 ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1980/Rrea00219800710.gif

11/Julho/1993  5,1 ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1993/Rrea00219930711.gif

08/Julho/1996  4,6 ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1996/Rrea00219960708.gif

09/Julho/2004  6,0 ºC
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2004/Rrea00220040709.gif


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Jul 2008 às 19:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui está céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NO, sigo com 27.4ºC.

Temperatura Máxima de hoje: 31.2ºC
Temperatura Minima de Hoje: 15.7ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2008 às 19:26)

Gráfico muito interessante Vince 

Na estação meteorológica a mínima de hoje terá sido de 5,8ºC.

Curiosamente, nestes últimos 3 anos têm ocorrido alguns episódios com valores mínimos relativamente baixos nos meses de Verão. No ano passado registou-se 5,4ºC em Agosto. Em 2006 foi a vez de Setembro com 3,8ºC. Este ano calhou ao mês de Julho. Já só falta Junho, talvez para o ano


----------



## miguel (8 Jul 2008 às 19:53)

Por Armção de Pêra a mínima foi de 16,6C e a máxima foi de 29,8C feitos ao fim da manha de tarde baixou ate aos 23,7 e ao fim da tarde subio e continua e agora vou com 26,0C e vento fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2008 às 20:03)

Vince disse:


>



Esse gráfico tem um promenor bastante interessante, que consiste na concentração das temperaturas mínimas mais baixas nos últimos 10/15 anos  não estou a tirar do gráfico nenhuma evidência para o arrefecimento, apenas estou a constatar  tambem se poderá dizer o mesmo das máximas.

Por cá máxima de 24.8ºC e mínima de 15.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2008 às 20:03)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a máxima foi *34,4ºC*  (acho que foi um bocadinho alta )
Neste momento tenho 29,5ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.

HOJE

MÍNIMA: 18,3ºC
MÁXIMA: 34,4ºC


----------



## HotSpot (8 Jul 2008 às 20:23)

Máximo Hoje:  30.4 ºC (14:59) 
Mínimo Hoje:  14.6 ºC (05:29) 

Sempre aqueceu mais um pouco hoje. Mas vem aí um fim-de-semana fresco e talvez humido. Mas a partir da proxima semana os termometros vão bater bem lá em cima.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jul 2008 às 20:51)

Boa tarde. Dia de céu nublado com abertas.

Tmin - 17,1ºC Hmin - 63%

Tmax - 26,5ºc Hmax - 89%

Actual - 25,2ºC e 69% Hr

Por volta das 18h30 locais o céu apresentava-se assim aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2008 às 20:54)

BOm, por aqui, céu limpo e nada de novo.

Máxima: 28.6ºC
mínima: 17.2ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2008 às 20:55)

Dia de forte amplitude térmica.

Por agora céu limpo e 23,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 6,5ºC / 26,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Jul 2008 às 21:02)

Mais uma foto





e esta por volta das 17h40


----------



## henriquesillva (8 Jul 2008 às 21:04)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min.................................16.4º
T máx................................25.5º

H min.................................39%
H máx................................66%

Pressão actual.....................1018 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2008 às 21:38)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,0 ºC (06h19); Temperatura máxima - 29,7 ºC (16h49); Temperatura actual - 22,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Rog (8 Jul 2008 às 21:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa tarde. Dia de céu nublado com abertas.



Boas fotos 
Por cá foi um pouco como ai, nublado com períodos de pouco nublado.

por agora 17ºC
92%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Brigantia (8 Jul 2008 às 22:00)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 6,4ºC.

Neste momento 18,5ºC.


----------



## Sueste (8 Jul 2008 às 23:47)

Olá boa noite 

Por cá mais um dia sem grandes calores, comparando com o que esteve em Tavira que chegou aos 32.4 ºC 

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máx.* 29.9ºC
*Temp. Min.* 18.6ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 24.1ºC

Tenham uma boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## Fil (9 Jul 2008 às 00:52)

Boas. Por aqui a mínima da manhã foi bem mais alta que a da estação, 7,7ºC apenas. A máxima foi de 25,4ºC. Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC e céu limpo, esta noite será bem mais quente que a anterior.


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 01:12)

Gralha: A temperatura mínima de Olhão foi de 17,2ºC, registada pelo membro algarvio1980.
Por Bragança umas mínimas interessantes para esta altura do ano, no outro extremo, no Algarve quase em noites tropicais.
Nas máximas, as temperaturas superaram em algumas estações os 30ºC, e todas ficaram acima dos 20ºC.


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 01:12)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,9ºC
96%HR
1022hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Turista (9 Jul 2008 às 01:27)

Já venho tarde para contribuir para o ranking das estações, mas fica o registo:

Dia 8
Min - 15,8ºC ( Verão???)
Máx - 19,7ºC (uma vez mais )

De momento sigo com 18,1ºC / 85% de humidade / 1020.9 hPa.

Abraços,


----------



## ecobcg (9 Jul 2008 às 09:21)

Bom dia.
A nortada já lá vai, agora segue-se o sueste....isto não varia muito por aqui...ou um, ou outro!!!

Minima desta noite: 21.3ºC


----------



## jpmartins (9 Jul 2008 às 09:30)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, com a temp. nos 17.5ºC.
Min. matinal: 13.6ºC


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jul 2008 às 09:59)

Boas,


Ontem aqui pelo Redondo foi assim:  Tmín 14,1ºC ; Tmáx 33,8ºC


Hoje, céu limpo com Tmín 14,8ºC



Registos às 09.00H:

Temp. 24,3ºC
Humid. 49%
Pressão 1019hPa
Vento - -



cumps


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 10:34)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 18,4ºC
84%HR
1021hpa
céu nublado


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2008 às 10:44)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 13,6ºC
Tmax 25,4ºC

Hoje neblina matinal que levantou à coisa de 30 min. Céu limpo agora, pressão em 1019hpa e...

... Tmin 15,1ºC


----------



## Rog (9 Jul 2008 às 11:13)

Uma frente fria, associada a uma depressão centrada a Oeste da Irlanda, está neste momento em deslocamento Sueste, e irá afectar Portugal nos próximos dias com alguma chuva e também uma descida da temperatura.


----------



## Levante (9 Jul 2008 às 11:27)

Regressámos às mínimas tropicais com 21º 
Está levante no estreito desde ontem, e hoje já é visivel no sat24 toda a neblusidade baixa no Mar de Alboran associada a esta condição meteorológica. Esta manhã, apesar de fraco, já sopra vento sueste na zona da baia de Cadiz, o que fez subir a temperatura. Isto quer dizer que por aqui, apesar de não entrar vento sueste, deu-se uma quebra no regime de ventos de W/NW/N  Resultado, de momento 25º bastante agradáveis por apenas se fazer sentir uma muito ligeira brisa de sul.  Contudo, este sueste não vai pegar, sendo que para amanha já se prevê de novo ventos do quadrante oeste... levante e calor temos que esperar por 3a feira!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2008 às 11:27)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje tive uma minima de 15.0ºC, neste momento está céu limpo e sigo com 26.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Olá a todos. 
Parece que o vento acalmou e hoje apresenta-se calmo, predominando de *NE*.
Neste momento já estão *23,7 ºC* e a pressão mantém-se estável nos *1019,3 hPa*.


----------



## Mago (9 Jul 2008 às 11:50)

Bom dia, estão 25ºC graus por aqui, mas parece que Praia no fim de semana é para esquecer....


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2008 às 11:58)

Mínimo Hoje:  12.8 ºC (05:39) 

Mínma mais baixa do mês por aqui. Não houve vento à noite e a temperatura desceu bem.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2008 às 12:24)

Bom dia!

Hoje o vento lá deu tréguas!
*Tmin: 15,5ºC*

Por agora céu limpo e 24,4ºC.


Parece que as noites tropicais voltaram ao Algarve.
Às 0h em Portimão, o Gilmet estava com uns estáveis 22,1ºC.


----------



## diogo (9 Jul 2008 às 13:25)

Por aqui noite de neblina, com uma mínima de 13.7ºC, mas agora céu limpo.

Agora: 25.1ºC , 31% HR , 1019 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (9 Jul 2008 às 13:36)

bons dia por aki ontem tiveram 15 ºC de minima e 25 ºC de max .
Hoje a minima ta em 15.9 ºC e a maxima ta em 24,9ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Jul 2008 às 14:50)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu muito nublado

Tmin - 20,3ºC


----------



## Kraliv (9 Jul 2008 às 15:24)

Boas,


*34,3ºC* Tmáx registada até ao momento 




Registos às 15.00h:

Temp.33,1ºC
Humid. 27%
Pressão 10017hPa
Vento 7,5Km/SW


O céu está limpo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2008 às 18:29)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a temperatura náxima de hoje foi de 32.2ºC e a minima foi de 15.0ºC, agora sigo com 30.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2008 às 18:35)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui hoje máxima de *27,7ºC*.

Pelo interior as coisas já aqueceram hoje.
Às *16h UTC*:
Amareleja: 35,6ºC
Alcoutim: 35,5ºC
Castro Verde: 34,8ºC
Mértola: 34,7ºC
(...)
Cabo Raso: 18,6ºC

Madeira:
Entre os 22,8ºC da Calheta e os 25,5ºC da Ponta do Sol. (Areeiro off!)

Açores:
Entre os 24,0ºC da Horta e os 27,1ºC do Pico.


----------



## Dan (9 Jul 2008 às 19:20)

Dia bem mais quente que os anteriores. Por agora céu limpo e 27,4ºC

Extremos de hoje: 10,9ºC / 29,0ºC


----------



## Minho (9 Jul 2008 às 19:31)

Melgaço

Extremos de hoje Tx 26.8ºC Tm 11.9ºC

Neste momento 22.3ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Jul 2008 às 20:02)

Em Armação a minima foi de 18,2... a máxima mais uma vez foi feita de manha com 28,3 graus. agora vou com 25,2 e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2008 às 20:27)

Boa tarde! 

Aqui, o meu sensor registou uma máxima demasiado alta para poder ser tida em consideração (36,2ºC).
Tenho de encontrar uma nova localização para sensor.

Neste momento tenho 28,3ºC, o vento está fraco e o céu está pouco nublado por cirrus.

HOJE

MÍNIMA: 18,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2008 às 20:49)

Olá a todos ! 
Por cá, mínima de *15,2 ºC* e máxima de *29,2 ºC*.
Neste momento estou com *19,9 ºC* e o vento começa a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## henriquesillva (9 Jul 2008 às 21:06)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min....................................15.6º
T máx...................................25.4º

H min...................................42%
H máx..................................75%

Pressão actual.......................1019 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (9 Jul 2008 às 21:51)

Máximo Hoje:  31.5 ºC (15:55) 
Mínimo Hoje:  12.8 ºC (05:39) 

Um dia de maior amplitude e com vento um pouco mais fraco.

Amanhã e depois devem ser dias como o de hoje. No sábado temos nuvens e descida de temperatura.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2008 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC

actual: 25.2ºC está a subir


----------



## Sueste (9 Jul 2008 às 22:57)

Amigos "Meteoloucos"   boa noite!

Por cá continua o bom tempo com algum calor.

*Resumo do dia*

*Temp. Máx. *30.0ºC
*Temp. Min.* 18.0ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 25.6ºC


----------



## Turista (9 Jul 2008 às 23:23)

Boa noite a todos,
por estes lados foi um dia agradável, muito soalheiro. De registar que desde as 20h a humidade tem vindo a aumentar bastante, estando de momento com 92%. O vento está calmo, a pressão a 1020,7 hPa e a temperatura é de 18,9ºC.

Extremos:
Max - 22,3ºC (um dia  por aqui!! - lol)
Min - 16,2ºC

Abraços!


----------



## meteo (9 Jul 2008 às 23:27)

Turista disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> por estes lados foi um dia agradável, muito soalheiro. De registar que desde as 20h a humidade tem vindo a aumentar bastante, estando de momento com 92%. O vento está calmo, a pressão a 1020,7 hPa e a temperatura é de 18,9ºC.
> 
> Extremos:
> ...


 
aqui em Oeiras bem quentinho também


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2008 às 23:42)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,6 ºC (03h03); Temperatura máxima - 31,0 ºC (17h48); Temperatura actual - 20,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 00:36)




----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 00:37)

Boa noite,
18,4ºC
92%HR
1024hpa
ceu... talvez nublado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jul 2008 às 00:53)

Boa noite!

Só agora pode aparecer 

Hj fui com a minha mulher á médica. Já sabemos o sexo do bébé. Vou ser pai de uma menina 

Quanto ao tempo, hj foi um dia de céu muito nublado

tmin - 20,3ºC

Tmax - 26, 2ºC

Actual - 22,9ºC


----------



## Levante (10 Jul 2008 às 01:16)

E cá estamos, mais do mesmo, 24º de momento fohen do costume a funcionar, com um norte fraquinho a baixar os indices de humidade para 40%, e estavam a 30% há pouco mais de uma hora, valores de facto engraçados para a hora avançada... Anteve-se mais uma noite tropical, a juntar às muitas que já tivémos e cada vez se vão tornar mais frequentes. Quanto ao dia de amanha, parece-me que vai ser mais quente porque os ventos vão ser do quadrante W/NW com a proximação da frente fria a NW da peninsula, o que vai arrastar o ar quente do interior...


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jul 2008 às 03:35)

Levante disse:


> E cá estamos, mais do mesmo, 24º de momento fohen do costume a funcionar... mais uma noite tropical, a juntar às muitas que já tivémos e cada vez se vão tornar mais frequentes.



E eu não sei? Não  será por acaso que a essa noite tropical regressarei dentro em breve.Prá semana, aí estarei ,só em calções 24 horas/dia.
...eu, despido ao relento na madrugada, contemplando o céu estrelado.Faço-o religiosamente há mais de 30  anos e às vezes,com sorte,  apanho sueste que me permite banhar no Atlântico a 24º.
Cá em cima ,sem lestes que é o normal, é difícil termos 24º à  tarde.
Quanto mais a estas "fora de horas" ...

Por cá , hoje a nortada enfraqueceu.
Tivemos um cheirinho a Verão na praia.
22.4º de máxima sem nortada já não será mau.
Mas agora, já está o céu encoberto de nuvens baixas com 16,6º.
Vem aí mais uma sequência de dias nada auspiciosa para o já fustigado  litoral norte.Por aqui, continua a faltar o Verão...


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 07:33)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Só agora pode aparecer
> 
> Hj fui com a minha mulher á médica. Já sabemos o sexo do bébé. Vou ser pai de uma menina



Parabéns


Por cá segue a mínima do dia, 15,2ºC
91%HR
céu limpo
1022hpa


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jul 2008 às 09:26)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Só agora pode aparecer
> 
> ...



Parabéns MiguelMinhoto 

Por aqui ceu mto nublado, com 20.1ºC.
Min. matinal 16.3º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2008 às 09:43)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Só agora pode aparecer
> 
> ...




ParabénsMiguelMinhoto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

Bom Dia

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se com alguns cirrus, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos 25.8ºC.
Hoje tive uma minima de 16.8ºC


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jul 2008 às 09:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Só agora pode aparecer
> 
> ...





DUAS MULHERES em casa   Tás feito (sei do que falo  )


Um grande abraço e que tudo corra bem até a Dezembro


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jul 2008 às 09:55)

Boas,


Céu praticamente limpo, apenas umas _ligeiras pinceladas _de nuvens altas.

Tmín 14,9ºC esta manhã.


Registos às 09.00:

Temp. 21,4ºC
Humid. 75%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 0,7Km/h



Temp. actual 23,1ºC


----------



## Mago (10 Jul 2008 às 10:04)

bom dia
18ºC por aqui, céu limpo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2008 às 10:18)

Bom dia a todos! 
A mínima foi de *16,3 ºC* e neste momento já estão *23,1 ºC*.
O vento acalmou bastante, estando agora fraco, por volta dos *8 km/h*.


Parabéns, *Miguel* !


----------



## vitamos (10 Jul 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia!

Em primeiro lugar os meus parabéns ao MiguelMinhoto neste momento importante da sua vida e da vida da sua família! 

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 15,1ºC
Tmax 24,7ºC

Hoje mínima matinal de 17,7ºC! O céu encontra-se muito nublado. pressão em 1019hPa! 

Tmin 17,7ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

Bom dia malta! aqui por Armação de Pêra a minima foi de 17,9 e agora o céu estã praticamente limpo apenas algumas nuvens altas que não tarda a terminarem, ao sol está calor   vou ao banho que já não aguento o sol


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 11:48)

Bom dia! 

Esta foi até agora a noite mais quente de Julho.
Tmin: *17,4ºC*.

Entre as 0h e as 3h o céu permaneceu muito nublado por nuvens baixas vindas de norte, mas sempre com vento fraco. Uma noite muito agradável!

Por agora 24,5ºC.


*MiguelMinhoto*, muitos parabéns!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2008 às 12:14)

Bom, por aqui, ainda não foi hoje que tivemos noite tropical, ficou mesmo quase, mínima de 19.7ºC, mas de referir que às 2 h da manhã estavam 25ºC em Olhão.

Parabéns Miguel


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jul 2008 às 13:30)

Obrigado a todos!

Por aqui manhã de céu nublado com abertas. A noite foi tropical com a minima a ficar-se pelos 22ºC. O vento sopra em geral fraco.


----------



## Sueste (10 Jul 2008 às 13:38)

Boa tarde ao forum 

Antes de mais, quero dar os meus parabéns sinceros ao MiguelMinhoto neste momento unico e especial na sua vida e faço votos que corra tudo muito bem 

Por cá a minima foi de 20.3ºC e actualmente estou com 27.4ºC

cumprimentos


----------



## ecobcg (10 Jul 2008 às 13:46)

Bom dia.

Minima de 21,2ºC


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jul 2008 às 15:21)

Boas,


Registos às 15.00H:

Temp. 30,4ºC
Humid. 30%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 12,9Km/h NW




Tmáx. até ao momento 31,2ºC


----------



## Sueste (10 Jul 2008 às 16:06)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá céu limpo, e sigo com 30.0ºC.

A temperatura da água do mar, aos poucos vai subindo, 20.2ºC às 14:53.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 16:14)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.
25,7ºC de momento.
Aqui a *Tmáx* hoje foi de *26,6ºC*.


Mais a sul, em *Portimão*, o *Gilmet* informa que pensa ter conseguido remediar o problema das altas temperaturas registadas ontem, e leva neste momento *31,7ºC*.


Por fim, os extremoas às *14h UTC:*
*Continente*
Amareleja 33,5ºC.
Lamas de Mouro: 15,6ºC.
*
Açores*
Horta: 25,3ºC
Flores: 21,0ºC

*Madeira*
Funchal: 26,9ºC
Areeiro: 13,4ºC


----------



## Kraliv (10 Jul 2008 às 16:55)

Boas,



Temperatura actual 31,1ºC 





Tmáx. até ao momento, *31,9ºC*


----------



## Sueste (10 Jul 2008 às 18:17)

Boas...

Até ao momento tive uma máxima de 30.4ºC e agora estou com 28.2ºC. Em Faro parece que o vento já rodou para noroeste, pois estão 31.5°C, segundo o site do turismo do Algarve.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2008 às 18:27)

Novo site do IM já disponivel...estou com 22.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2008 às 18:34)

Olá Boa Tarde

Por aqui está céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco e a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 32.0C

T. Minima de Hoje: 16.8ºC


----------



## Sueste (10 Jul 2008 às 18:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Novo site do IM já disponivel...estou com 22.6ºC.



Fui ver o novo site do IM e para ser sincero fiquei desiludido. Fui à secção do "Tempo presente" e só tem temperaturas nas principais cidades....ou seja a meu ver, neste campo, houve um retrocesso. Vamos esperar, pois pode estar na fase de experiencias....


----------



## meteo (10 Jul 2008 às 18:42)

amnha o IM preve chuva fraca para Lisboa 
duvido que acerte


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2008 às 18:42)

Boa tarde pessoal

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento está moderado a temperatura ronda os 24ºC

OF TOPIC: Este é o meu ultimo post apartir de Bragança durante os proximos meses. Os exames acabaram e estou de férias até Setembro, por isso vou voltar para a minha terrinha(Oeiras).


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jul 2008 às 18:46)

Boas tardes:
-Na tarde em que o IM apontava chuva fraca ou chuvisco , talvez a melhor tarde de praia deste Verão.Uma ligeira brisa de sudoeste,céu quase limpo e temperatura na casa dos 24º. Excelente tarde.
Mas se olharmos o satélite e os metares da Corunha, Santiago ou Vigo há muito que por lá chove fraco ou chuvisca.Digamos que a previsão 
falhou por 1º de Latitude e 8 horas de antecedência:
sim , porque  aqui lá prá noitinha/madrugada irá certamente chover qualquer coisa.


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jul 2008 às 18:48)

Sueste disse:


> Fui ver o novo site do IM e para ser sincero fiquei desiludido. Fui à secção do "Tempo presente" e só tem temperaturas nas principais cidades....ou seja a meu ver, neste campo, houve um retrocesso. Vamos esperar, pois pode estar na fase de experiencias....



Clicando no lado direito, onde diz "observação", consegue-se aceder a mais locais do que apenas as capitais de distrito.

Cmpt


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 18:52)

Sueste disse:


> Fui ver o novo site do IM e para ser sincero fiquei desiludido. Fui à secção do "Tempo presente" e só tem temperaturas nas principais cidades....ou seja a meu ver, neste campo, houve um retrocesso. Vamos esperar, pois pode estar na fase de experiencias....



O site está um espanto!!!!

Tem todas as estações na observação, tem as *normais climáticas de 1971-2000*, tem os gráficos de observação horária para* todas* as estações, já tem o relatório mensal de Junho de 2008, *tem os extremos históricos*, tem histórico de dados(é necessário registo). Epá.. nem sei que dizer! 

Grande surpresa!

Vou continuar a explorar!

Parâmetros mais significativo na precipitação – Acidez na precipitação
?? Epá... Nunca tinha visto isto!


----------



## Sueste (10 Jul 2008 às 18:53)

snowfall4all disse:


> Clicando no lado direito, onde diz "observação", consegue-se aceder a mais locais do que apenas as capitais de distrito.
> 
> Cmpt



Upss..  tens razão e obrigado pela dica snowfall4all. Tenho que me habituar ao novo design do site do IM, ao menos já me sinto melhor 


Tive a explorar e o IM está de Parabéns pelo site. Agora temos acesso a mais informações do IM. Estou espantado.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2008 às 18:58)

psm disse:


> eu ainda tenho o site antigo
> 
> HELP!



Mas o endereço é o mesmo  se calhar não tens é o flash instalado.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2008 às 18:58)

Algumas nuvens e 24,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 15,4ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## Rog (10 Jul 2008 às 18:59)

AnDré disse:


> O site está um espanto!!!!
> 
> Tem todas as estações na observação, tem as *normais climáticas de 1971-2000*, tem os gráficos de observação horária para* todas* as estações, já tem o relatório mensal de Junho de 2008, *tem os extremos históricos*, tem histórico (é necessário registo). Epá.. nem sei que dizer!
> 
> ...



Partilho a opinião, fiquei agradavelmente surpreendido com o site. 
A organização está muito boa com acesso aos dados de forma mais intuitiva.
Não tive oportunidade de explorar bem o site, mas pelo que vi, valeu a remodelação e neste caso, para melhor. 

Por aqui dia de sol, 23,4ºC
69%HR
1023hpa


----------



## snowfall4all (10 Jul 2008 às 19:08)

AnDré disse:


> O site está um espanto!!!!
> 
> Tem todas as estações na observação, tem as *normais climáticas de 1971-2000*, tem os gráficos de observação horária para* todas* as estações, já tem o relatório mensal de Junho de 2008, *tem os extremos históricos*, tem histórico de dados(é necessário registo). Epá.. nem sei que dizer!
> 
> ...



Também concordo. Foi uma melhoria significativa em termos de qualidade e quantidade de informação (além do aspecto gráfico). Aproveito também para vos enviar um endereço (talvez já conheçam !!) que tem alguma informação actualizada de 10 em 10 min aqui de Évora: http://cge.dyndns.org/cge/

Cmpt


----------



## Levante (10 Jul 2008 às 19:20)

Sueste disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Até ao momento tive uma máxima de 30.4ºC e agora estou com 28.2ºC. Em Faro parece que o vento já rodou para noroeste, pois estão 31.5°C, segundo o site do turismo do Algarve.



Pois é Sueste, já tocou nos 33º, tá um ar quente que nao se pode! Parece que a minha previsão de ontem foi acertada...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2008 às 19:21)

AnDré disse:


> tem histórico de dados(é necessário registo). Epá.. nem sei que !



Reparem no que se pode observar quando se faz o registo:






Lamas de Mouro já esteve com uma temperatura < 3ºC neste mês de Julho. Só que foi às 3h UTC. 
Estava toda a gente a dormir, e ninguém reparou!


----------



## diogo (10 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

E Lamas de Mouro consegue um dia de Inverno - mínima de 2.8ºC e máxima de 15ºC É destes dias que eu gosto

Ontem, 9/07/2008: Tmin: 13.7ºC
                          Tmáx: 25.5ºC

Hoje, 10/07/2008: Tmin: 16.7ºC
                         Tmáx: 25.7ºC

Agora: 21.5ºC , 43% HR , 1018 hPa , céu praticamente limpo , vento moderado (como esteve todo o dia)

Vou agora ver o site novo do IM!


----------



## Dan (10 Jul 2008 às 19:47)

Tenho estado a ver o novo site do IM e até agora estou a gostar


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2008 às 20:02)

Por Armação foi o dia mais quente desde que cá estou de férias a máxima foi de 30,0 graus e desta vez durante a tarde e não de manha como tem acontecido. Agora estão 26,0 e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

Olá, boa tarde! 

Já alterei um pouco a localização do sensor, para este estar mais protegido e obter leituras mais fiáveis 

Hoje, a máxima foi *32,5ºC* 
Neste momento tenho 26,9ºC.

Durante a tarde houve um grande aumento da intensidade do vento, pelo que, neste momento sopra forte. Também os cumulos apareceram a Norte e a Oeste.
Agora, a Serra de Monchique apresenta uma camada de fractus e algum nevoeiro.

HOJE

MÍNIMA: 19,2ºC
MÁXIMA: 32,5ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (10 Jul 2008 às 20:53)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..............................17.9º
T máx.............................24,0º

H min.............................51%
H máx............................80%

Pressão actual................1018 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2008 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 31.4ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui dia de céu nublado com boas abertas. Mas mesmo assim ainda caíu um aguaceiro fraco na localidade onde trabalho.

Tmin - 22ºC

Tmax - 27,4ºC

Actual 25ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2008 às 21:15)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 29,8  ºC (17h22); Temperatura actual - 23,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Tarde de muito vento, tendo feito baixar a temperatura máxima.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## Turista (10 Jul 2008 às 23:52)

Boas a todos, 
por aqui a noite está agradável, sigo com 19,2ºC.

Extremos de hoje:
Máx - 23,8ºC (que é bom para esta zona)
Min - 16,7ºC

Já agora o site do IM está bonito mas lento e farto de dar erros... com o tempo melhorará por certo... 

Abraços!


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2008 às 00:13)




----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2008 às 00:14)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 18,6ºC
80%HR
1023hpa
céu nublado

MiguelMinhoto com essas mínimas estás certamente mais perto do Deserto do Sara do que eu


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2008 às 00:20)

Peço desculpa, mas cheguei tarde a casa.
A máxima registada por aqui foi de *28,3 ºC*.


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Jul 2008 às 00:50)

Boas noites:
-Por aqui, depois da melhor tarde de praia deste Verão,
lá veio a chuvinha anunciada.
O IM nunca se engana.
Às vezes, adianta-se na previsão!
Umas poucas horas.Só isso.
Mas, em dias de Julho a litoral norte, com este quadro meteorológico,
uma ligeira nuance, fará toda a diferença.É difícil a previsão.
E assim aconteceu a melhor tarde de praia na região,neste verão.
Num dia que por pouco, por muito pouco,teria sido ,
mais um dia cinzento,chuviscoso como tantos ocorrem por aqui, 
quando não há a Nortada insuportável...


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 01:10)

Por aqui noite calma e tranquila!
Não há vento, o céu está praticamente encoberto e estão 20,5ºC.


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2008 às 02:04)

Por aqui tenho 17,5ºC e céu com algumas nuvens. Mínima de 15,2ºC e máxima de 24,5ºC.

PS: Lamas de Mouro domina completamente no verão (e ás vezes no inverno também)


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 08:56)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto e nada de vento.
Também nada de chuva, nem frio.
Estão de momento 22,6ºC.

A minima foi de* 20,0ºC*.


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 09:11)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, desde as 00h 0.5mm.
Temp. actual: 21.2ºC
Min. Matinal: 18.3ºC


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jul 2008 às 09:51)

Boas,


Céu encoberto, mas o sol já vai _furando_ um pouco.

Tmín. 17.0ºC esta manhã.


Registos às 09.00h:

Temp. 21,3ºC
Humid. 75%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 4,6Km/h W



Temp. actual 22,2ºC






 Descanso do guerreiro até dia 4 de Agosto ​


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2008 às 10:01)

Muito Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado mas nada de chuva até agora e estão 23.9ºC, a temperatura minima de hoje foi de 20.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2008 às 10:09)

Bons dias! por Armação a minima foi de 18,8 graus...agora já estão 26 graus vento fraco e céu limpo. mais um lindo dia de verão por terras Algarvias.


----------



## HotSpot (11 Jul 2008 às 10:43)

Mínimo Hoje:  20.4 ºC (00:00) 1ª noite tropical 

O céu continua muito nublado a ameaçar chuva que não cai...


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 10:49)

Já consegui entrar hoje por duas vezes no novo site do IM, até pensei que tinha errado no endereço está muito bom.
Por aqui neste momento 22.1ºC, ceu mto nublado.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

*Gilmet, Portimão:*
*Minima: 18,7ºC.*
Por agora céu pouco nublado e 23,7ºC.


*Arroja, Odivelas:*
O Céu mantem-se praticamente encoberto, e já burrifou há pouco.
Mas nem chegou a molhar o alcatrão.
24,0ºC actualmente.
VEnto fraco de oeste.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 17,7ºC
Tmax 29,1ºC

Hoje céu muito nublado mas ainda não pingou! Pressão em 1016hPa

Tmin 19,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

Bom dia.

Minima: 21,4ºC


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2008 às 13:07)

Céu nublado e 19,8ºC por aqui.

Mínima de 16,1ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2008 às 14:11)

Por Armação continua o céu limpo e a temperatura é de 28,9 graus o vento é fraco.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jul 2008 às 14:19)

Por aqui cai neste moemnto uma chuva miudinha e certinha!


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2008 às 14:51)

Por aqui chuvisca com 19,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 14:54)

Por aqui tambem já chuvisca  estou com 23.0ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Jul 2008 às 14:56)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá dia como os anteriores, céu nublado, abertas e algum calor

Tmin foi de 19,1ºC
Esta noite foi diferente das outras pois chuveu bem entre as 2h e as 3h da manhã, que rendeu 6 mm aqui pela Lagoa


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jul 2008 às 14:58)

Ceu mto nublado com chuva miudinha que até agora desde as 00h já rendeu 1mm.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2008 às 14:59)

Já dá para molhar o chão.

19,2ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2008 às 15:26)

Muito calor no Algarve vou agora com 31,0 graus e vento fraco...


----------



## Sueste (11 Jul 2008 às 16:47)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá continua o calor e a temperatura parece ainda subir mais. Estou neste momento com 31.3ºC, o vento ainda não está de Noroeste. Em Faro estão 27.1ºC, grande diferença de temperaturas.

A minima foi de 19.5ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2008 às 17:19)

Directamente da práia de Armação de Pêra estão neste momento a sombra 30 graus e o vento é moderado de SW rajada a pouco de 34,8km/h..


----------



## Kraliv (11 Jul 2008 às 17:22)

Boas,



Temperatura máxima por aqui de 29,1ºC


Temp actual, 27,5ºC




Bom fim de semana 




 Descanso do guerreiro até dia 4 de Agosto ​


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2008 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu continua nublado mas já com algumas abertas, a chuva essa apareceu, mas só foi uns borrifos, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 29.8ºC, agora estão 26.9ºC.

T. Minima de hoje: 20.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 18:49)

Boa tarde!

Aqui o céu manteve-se sempre muito nublado. O sol hoje quase nem espreitou.
O vento predominou fraco de oeste, e ainda chegou a burrifar durante a tarde, mas nada de contabilizado.

Quanto a temperaturas, máxima de *26,2ºC.*
Minima de *20,0ºC*

Por agora: 23,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2008 às 19:01)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 17,7 ºC (03h04); Temperatura máxima - 27,5 ºC (13h35); Temperatura actual - 24,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Jul 2008 às 19:26)

boas

NUVENS   já algum tempo que  não via disto, sem ser em Sintra 

como estava a dizer, céu nublado, mas neste momento já com algumas abertas aqui em Sesimbra ainda caiu alguns pingos, mas nem para molhar a estrada,    27 de máxima no carro
. 

abraços


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2008 às 20:10)

Por Armação tive minima de 18,8C e maxima de 31,0C... neste momento estão 26,2C e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2008 às 20:52)

Algumas nuvens e 18,4ºC.




extremos de hoje: 16,1ºC / 22,7ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (11 Jul 2008 às 21:05)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................17.6º
T máx.......................22.3º

H min........................49%
H máx.......................89%

Pressão actual...........1017 hPa


----------



## AnDré (11 Jul 2008 às 21:26)

Depois de um dia de céu muito nualdo a encoberto, eis que já não existem nuvens no céu. O vento já sopra de NNO, e a temperatura já desce a baixo da minima registada de manhã (20,0ºC).

Vou com *18,4ºC*.
Portanto só lá para às 23:59 terei a minima de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jul 2008 às 21:35)

Por aqui já se foram as nuvens reapareceu o vento como é obvio 

A temperaturas caiu drasticamente, já vou com 17.9ºC pois já não há radiação difusa muito menos o "efeito de estufa" provocado pelas nuvens


----------



## Fil (11 Jul 2008 às 21:41)

Aqui tenho 16,5ºC ainda com bastantes nuvens no céu, a mínima foi de 15,2ºC e a máxima de 20,7ºC.


----------



## Sueste (11 Jul 2008 às 22:39)

Boa noite,

Por cá mais um dia de céu limpo e continuação do verão.

*Temp. Máx. *33.4ºC
*Temp. Min. *19.5ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 25.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2008 às 22:41)

Olá, boa noite! 

Por aqui a máxima foi mais baixa do que nos últimos dias, com *30,8ºC*. 
Durante todo o dia, o céu esteve repleto cumulus, e a serra de Monchique, de cumulus e fractus, que, com o avançar do dia se intensificaram, pelo que, neste momento os pontos altos da serra apresentam nevoeiro.
O vento mantêve-se fraco a moderado durante todo o dia.

Neste momento, sigo com 21,7ºC e vento fraco 

HOJE

MÍNIMA: 18,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 30,8ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2008 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.8ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC
actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Jul 2008 às 23:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado
20,2ºC
79%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Turista (11 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Boas noites,

hoje o dia foi ameno mas quase sempre nublado, e com alguma chuva entre o 12h e as 14h.
A máxima foi de 20,3ºC e a mínima ocorre neste momento com 17,3ºC... Parece que a próxima madrugada será fresca... 
Viva ao Verão!!


----------



## diogo (11 Jul 2008 às 23:49)

AnDré disse:


> Depois de um dia de céu muito nualdo a encoberto, eis que já não existem nuvens no céu. O vento já sopra de NNO, e a temperatura já desce a baixo da minima registada de manhã (20,0ºC).
> 
> Vou com *18,4ºC*.
> Portanto só lá para às 23:59 terei a minima de hoje.



Faltam 10 minutos (provavelmente para todos os do litoral oeste terem as suas mínimas do dia, a noite passada foi muito abafada devido à nebulosidade, assim como o dia de hoje)

Hoje (11/07/2008): Tmin: 19.1ºC  ,  Tmáx: 25.8ºC

Agora: 15.1ºC , 68% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco

Já agora, está um membro do fórum com um problema no seu higrómetro, e precisa de uma ajuda muito mais especializada do que a minha. Alguém se disponibliza para o atender? Vão a este link:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/higrometro-descontrolado-2337.html


----------



## Fil (12 Jul 2008 às 00:03)

Afinal a mínima em minha casa ainda desceu para os 14,6ºC antes da meia noite 

O céu já se encontra menos nublado e a temperatura é de 14,5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2008 às 00:08)

Pois foi *diogo*,

Minima aos ultimos minutos do dia: *17,4ºC*.

Ou seja, extremos do dia 11 de Julho:
Tmin: 17,4ºC
Tmáx: 26,2ºC

Actual: 17,4ºC

Céu pouco nublado, vento em geral fraco de norte, e muito fogo de artificio alí da faculdade da Serra da Amoreira!
Faculdade de ricos.. Todos os anos a mesma coisa. Mais de 20 minutos sempre a estoirar..

*EDIT*
Fogo da pesada agora. Lançam mais fogo eles do que Lisboa na passagem de ano!


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 00:15)




----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jul 2008 às 00:57)

Boa noite. Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas

Tmax - 27, 1ºC

Actual - 19,5ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 01:11)

Boa noite,
Por aqui aguaceiros
19,4ºC
90%HR
1022hpa


----------



## meteo (12 Jul 2008 às 02:27)

Turista disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> hoje o dia foi ameno mas quase sempre nublado, e com alguma chuva entre o 12h e as 14h.
> A máxima foi de 20,3ºC e a mínima ocorre neste momento com 17,3ºC... Parece que a próxima madrugada será fresca...
> Viva ao Verão!!


 esperai pela próxima semana,quinta / sexta...até em Peniche vai estar calor


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2008 às 09:50)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje tive uma minima mais baixa que ontém, foi de 16.8ºC e que curiosamente esta minima foi igual ao do passado dia 10, por agora o céu está com algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de NO e estão 22.9ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2008 às 09:55)

Bom dia!

O dia começou mais fresco e com algumas nuvens...

A minima desta noite foi de 20,8ºC!


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 11:00)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,6ºC
91%HR
céu nublado
desde as 0h 3,7mm
1021hpa


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2008 às 11:17)

Bom dia!

Por aqui, céu nublado por cumulus.
Vento moderado de Norte e fresquinho.
21,5ºC agora.

*Tmin: 15,9ºC
*


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jul 2008 às 11:33)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.5 ºC (05:49) 

Está uma manhã fresca com o vento a soprar de NNO com alguma intensidade.

Previsões do WXSIM para a Moita nos próximos dias

DATE     MIN  MAX
 -----------------
 13 Jul    15   28
 14 Jul    15   32
 15 Jul    16   33
 16 Jul    17   32
 17 Jul    17   34
 18 Jul    18   36
 19 Jul    18   37
 20 Jul    18   38

Sempre a subir...


----------



## mocha (12 Jul 2008 às 11:47)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens sigo agora com 25ºC
votos de um escelente fim de semana a todos

p.s. a pagina do meteo.pt tá muito catita


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2008 às 13:37)

Olá a todos ! 
Mínima de *14,5 ºC* e bastante vento durante a noite, com alguma nebulosidade.
Neste momento já estão *23,4 ºC* e o céu está cada vez mais nublado.


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2008 às 13:58)

Em Armação de Pêra a minima foi de 17,1 graus...agora vem a surpresa estava eu muito bem esta manha na práia debaixo de um sol quentinho de 26 graus a sombra quando derrepente comessa a chuver nada de mais mas eram umas pingas bem grossas!por esta é que ninguem esperava, foi a debandada geral da praia mas pura estupides porque logo logo o sol rebentou e nem se aguentava!a mim soube muito bem aquelas pingas que ainda molhou! bem e agora o sol reina com algumas nuvens soltas e a temperatura é de 29,1 graus e vento fraco...


----------



## Sueste (12 Jul 2008 às 17:53)

Olá boa tarde!

Por cá o céu está com algumas nuvens, mas nada de especial, vento continua a vir de Noroeste.

A temperatura minima foi de 18.9ºC. Neste momento estão 29.2ºC, já esteve 29.6ºC.

Nada mau....


----------



## Levante (12 Jul 2008 às 18:44)

Ah pois Sueste, nem com a passagem da frente fria a temperatura se afastou dos 30...! Mas ter chovido em armação é q de facto é uma surpresa! no satélite nao mostrava nada de relevante.. e aqui senão fossem algumas nuvens soltas de manha...nem se notava a passagem da frente "fria"


----------



## Levante (12 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

Já agora... uma vista de olhos no sat24, os nossos amigos esponhóis estão a levar com umas meninas explosivas!


----------



## Sueste (12 Jul 2008 às 19:10)

É verdade vizinho "Levante", a passagem fria cá, só é sentida à noite. Adivinha-se uma noite fresquinha, pois a temperatura tem vindo a descer, agora sigo com 28.2ºC.

Também fui ver as imagens de satélite e na zona Nordeste da peninsula (Catalunha), o tempo está animado por lá


----------



## HotSpot (12 Jul 2008 às 19:21)

Aqui está mesmo uma nortada fresca a fazer lembrar Agosto do ano passado.

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo:  26.8 ºC (13:13) 
Mínimo:  15.5 ºC (05:49) 

Há 5 minutos atrás registei a rajada mais forte desde o dia 27 de Maio. *50 km/h*


----------



## diogo (12 Jul 2008 às 19:30)

O novo site do IM está de "cara lavada", mas uma coisa que sempre me chateou foi o IM nunca ter uma estação em Sintra!
Por isso quando vou lá ver as temperaturas tem de ser sempre para Lisboa, apesar das diferenças entre lá e aqui serem muitas... Quase que arrisco dizer que tenho que começar a ver as temperaturas para Leiria!

Hoje (12/07/2008): Tmin: 13.4ºC  ,  Tmax: 23.3ºC 

Agora: 19.6ºC , 36% HR , 1016.7 hPa , céu pouco nublado , vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## Levante (12 Jul 2008 às 19:49)

alerta de tornados e 30mm em 10 minutos para regiões da comunidade valenciana  e na zona de Tarragona e Tortosa a precipitação já ultrapassou os 70mm nalguns locais e caíu com intensidade superior a 200mm/h


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2008 às 19:51)

HotSpot disse:


> Há 5 minutos atrás registei a rajada mais forte desde o dia 27 de Maio. *50 km/h*



Eu por aqui registei uma rajada máxima de 56 km/h até agora 

Máx:23.8ºC
Mín:14.7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Jul 2008 às 20:06)

Boa tarde. Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin -16,9ºC
Tmax - 24,5ºC

Actual - 24ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Jul 2008 às 20:21)

Armação com minima de 17,1 e máxima de 29,1...agora céu limpo vento fraco e 23 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2008 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens e bom ventinho

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento o céu está limpo e vou com 22.0ºC. Hoje a temperatura máxima foi de 28.8ºC um pouco mais fresco que ontém.

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (12 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o vento também se faz sentir moderado a forte.
A temperatura está nos 18,4ºC

A máxima hoje foi de *23,8ºC*
Minima de *15,9ºC*.


Por Cascais, o vento em geral fraco, não impedia o sol de aquecer e torrar as pessoas na praia!
Mar calmo e sereno na boca do Inferno:


----------



## henriquesillva (12 Jul 2008 às 22:04)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................14.0º
T máx.................................23.2º

H min..................................40%
H máx.................................75%

Pressão actual.....................1017 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2008 às 22:21)

Alandroal: Temperatura entre 13,5 ºC e os 28,5 ºC. Neste momento estão 19,5 ºC, pelo que esta noite deverá ser ainda mais fria que a noite passada. 
O vento moderado, com uma ou outra rajada, foi uma constante ao longo do dia.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2008 às 22:43)

Olá, boa noite!

Por cá, o dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e por uma descida das temperaturas.
Hoje, a temperatura mínima foi *17,9ºC* e a máxima *29,2ºC*.
Neste momento a temperatura está estagnada e está fresquinho , tenho 20,2ºC e ainda resistem alguns cumulus sobre os pontos mais altos da serra de Monchique.
O vento está fraco.

Até amanhã!


----------



## Sueste (12 Jul 2008 às 23:05)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá, céu com algumas nuvens e algum ventinho

*Temp. Máx. *29.6ºC
*Temp. Min.* 18.9ºC
*Temp. Actual. *22.3ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Jul 2008 às 23:39)

Um pouco de vento e 14,2ºC

Extremos de hoje: 8,3ºC / 24,2ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Jul 2008 às 23:41)

Boa noite,
sigo com 16,1ºC
85%HR
1021hpa
céu nublado

min. 16,0ºC
máx. 19,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jul 2008 às 23:56)

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e de bastante vento.

T. Mín.: *14,6 ºC*
T. Máx.: *24,6 ºC*


----------



## Rog (13 Jul 2008 às 00:02)

Hoje as estações não chegaram aos 30ºC de máxima e voltamos a ter, pelo menos duas estações com mínimas abaixo de 10ºC.
A registar também uma noite tropical (mínima >20ºC), e uma máxima abaixo de 20ºC (por sinal a minha)


----------



## Rog (13 Jul 2008 às 00:39)

A temperatura desce muito lentamente
15,9ºC
86%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (13 Jul 2008 às 01:28)

Boas tenho pena ter chegado tarde e ja nao entrar no ranking mas aqui vai...

Temp minima 15,9 ºC
Temp max 22.2
HR 78%
Pressao 1015 hPa
Vento medio 40 Km\h Rajada Max 62.9 Km\h 
Windchill de 8.6ºC


----------



## Turista (13 Jul 2008 às 01:47)

Também já venho tarde para o ranking, mas cá ficam os extremos de dia 12:
Min - 16,4ºC
Máx - 19,6ºC

De momento sigo com 17,8ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2008 às 02:11)

Por aqui a ventania é tanta que tive há pouco (1:46) uma rajada de 58 km/h.

Estou com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2008 às 02:27)

Por aqui tenho 11,7ºC e vento quase em calma, a madrugada será mais fresca que no dia de ontem. Como mostra o gráfico do Rog, a máxima do dia foi de 21,9ºC e a mínima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jul 2008 às 08:54)

Mínimo Hoje:  14.8 ºC (06:05)

Céu limpo e mais uma nortada e tempo fresco para hoje.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 09:05)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a minima foi *15,1ºC*.
Por agora céu limpo e o vento lá se mantem moderado de norte.
E 18,1ºC.

Hoje preve-se que seja o último dia "fresco".


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2008 às 09:37)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 17,7ºC

Mínima de 8,2ºC esta manhã


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2008 às 10:09)

Bom Dia
Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 15.8ºC, agora sigo com 25.1ºC e o céu está limpinho.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 10:58)

> *Gilmet, Portimão:*
> 
> Tmin: 17,3ºC
> Actual: 23,0ºC



Por aqui segue fresquinho com 21,2ºC


----------



## Sueste (13 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

Olá bom dia,

Por cá céu limpo, já atingi 27.3ºC mas em meia hora passou para 23.4ºC devido ao vento que rodou para sul

Tive uma minima de 18.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 12:25)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, mínima de *14,7 ºC* e agora já estão *23,9 ºC*.
O vento sopra moderado com algumas rajadas.

A estação do aeródromo de Portimão registou uma mínima de cerca de *12 ºC*, o que reforça a minha tese de que as mínimas são exageradas.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Por aqui céu limpo e muito vento.

Tive uma mínima de 14.7ºC agora estou com 21.6ºC há algum tempo.

Rajada máxima de 59 km/h humidade nos 47% e pressão nos 1016hpa.


----------



## MSantos (13 Jul 2008 às 12:46)

Boa tarde

Por aqui o céu limpo  e 23ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jul 2008 às 13:04)

Boa tarde.

Por cá algum sol com céu muito nublado.

Tmin - 15,2ºC

Neste momento 22,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 13:29)

Neste momento estão *24,9 ºC* e *34 %*.
O vento vai acalmando aos poucos.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2008 às 14:02)

Céu quase sem nuvens e ainda 21,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2008 às 14:12)

Po Armação fez mais uma noite fria com 15,7 graus...agora e depois de uma manha quente só estão 26 graus.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

boas

que grande dia de praia mas era se o vento parasse 

vim passar o fim de semana às Azenhas do Mar, aqui o mar está bastante agitado e o vento nem se fala, a temperatura está nos 26º 

abraços


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2008 às 15:56)

Bom dia!
Esteve bem fresca a noite...Com um ventinho de Norte !
Minima desta noite: 18,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 17:43)

Por cá, a máxima foi de *25,9 ºC*.
O vento não deixou que a temperatura máxima fosse mais alta, da mesma forma que não permitiu que a mínima fosse mais baixa. Amanhã talvez o cenário mude de figura, com uma acalmia do vento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2008 às 17:57)

Boa Tarde

Por cá a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 32.3ºC, e o vento quase que não existiu, por agora vou com 30.4ºC e avista-se algumas nuvens para o interior sul

T. Minima de hoje: 15.8ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2008 às 18:00)

Em Armação durante a tarde a temperatura baixou ate aos 22,9 mas agora está a subir e vai nos 27graus o céu está limpo.amanha espero que tenha sorte com essas trovoadas


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2008 às 19:08)

Aqui tenho neste momento céu praticamente limpo com uma temperatura de 22,7ºC já em descida acentuada. A máxima chegou aos 23,9ºC, a partir de agora vai sempre a subir para desespero de quem trabalha...  

A mínima foi de 8,8ºC, também a partir de hoje adeus às mínimas inferiores a 10ºC sabe-se lá até quando...


----------



## miguel (13 Jul 2008 às 19:32)

Armação com minima de 15,7 e maxima de 29,6...agora sigo co 26,8 e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 20:07)

Fil disse:


> Aqui tenho neste momento céu praticamente limpo com uma temperatura de 22,7ºC já em descida acentuada. A máxima chegou aos 23,9ºC, a partir de agora vai sempre a subir para desespero de quem trabalha...
> 
> A mínima foi de 8,8ºC, também a partir de hoje adeus às mínimas inferiores a 10ºC sabe-se lá até quando...



Perdoa-me a opinião, mas já não era sem tempo.
Tenho saudades de um verdadeiro dia de calor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 20:09)

O vento continua moderado com algumas rajadas e já chegou aos *43 km/h*.
Espero que o vento acalme durante estes dias para que as máximas sejam bem altas por aqui.
Neste momento já estão *18,9 ºC* e a pressão está nos *1015,8 hPa*.


----------



## diogo (13 Jul 2008 às 20:13)

Hoje tive mínima de 13.9ºC e máxima de 23.6ºC

Agora: 17.5ºC , 41% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2008 às 20:14)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Perdoa-me a opinião, mas já não era sem tempo.
> Tenho saudades de um verdadeiro dia de calor.



Eu tenho é saudades de dias sem vento, pelo menos durante o dia, já não digo noite 

Por aqui dia de muito vento e céu limpo, tive uma rajada máxima de 61.2 km/h.

A máxima foi de 23.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2008 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e vento de oeste que tramou o dia na praia só areia e a água fria que nem gelo.

Máxima: 26.0ºC (mais baixa do mês)
mínima: 18.0ºC

Amanhã aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Vince (13 Jul 2008 às 20:57)

Bem, quem leia o forum  quase parece que só tem estado vento e frescura em Portugal. Eu esta tarde em viagem desde as Beiras até Lisboa nos vários locais onde fui parando transpirei e não foi pouco. Ontem até estive no campo a ajudar à lavoura e acreditem,  bufei que nem uma besta com o calor pois a maior parte das vezes não se pode trabalhar à sombra como as estações meteorológicas  
Cada pedacinho de vento que vinha a refrescar o transpirado  corpo era uma dádiva para as forças que iam faltando.
Chegado a Oeiras está de facto algum vento. Mas o país não é só litoral


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2008 às 21:05)

21,2ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens, como esteve durante todo o dia.

Extremos de hoje: 8,1ºC / 25,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2008 às 21:06)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 13,2 ºC (06h20); Temperatura máxima - 30,3 ºC (17h03); Temperatura actual - 23,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1012 hPa.

*Hoje já aqueceu bastante, ficando a 1,4 ºC da máxima do mês.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 31,7 ºC (dia 1)


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2008 às 21:10)

Está algum vento?
Por aqui está um vendaval, e sempre a soprar de forma costante.
Grande nortada a de hoje. E fresquinho: 17,5ºC.

Ainda assim a máxima foi de *25,7ºC*.
Minima de *15,2ºC*.


----------



## henriquesillva (13 Jul 2008 às 21:10)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min................................14.5º
T máx...............................24.0º

H min................................34%
H máx...............................64%

Pressão actual...................1018 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (13 Jul 2008 às 21:14)

Máximo Hoje:  28.5 ºC (15:53) 
Mínimo Hoje:  14.8 ºC (06:05) 

Um dia com temperaturas abaixo da média.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2008 às 21:17)

AnDré disse:


> Está algum vento?
> Por aqui está um vendaval, e sempre a soprar de forma costante.
> Grande nortada a de hoje.



Felizmente, amanhã já deve acalmar o suficiente para aquecer bastante durante a tarde, mas penso que esta noite ainda haverá bastante vento, o que vai, mais uma vez, estragar a mínima.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2008 às 22:18)

Olá, boa noite!

Por cá, hoje foi um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.
A temperatura mínima foi *17,3ºC* e a máxima *33,1ºC*.

Neste momento a temperatura encontra-se mais alta do que ontem pela mesma hora, situando-se nos 22,8ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jul 2008 às 23:21)

Boa noite a todos!
Dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas

Tmin - 15,2ºC

Tmax - 23,6ºC

Actual - 19,7ºC


----------



## Fil (13 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Tenho neste momento 16,9ºC com céu limpo, esta noite avizinha-se bem mais quente que a anterior


----------



## Turista (14 Jul 2008 às 00:00)

Boas,

por aqui foi um dia de sol mas extremamente ventoso... muito desagradável...
Quanto a extremos:

*Min* - 16,5ºC
*Máx* - 19,7ºC

Sigo com 17,8ºC

Cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2008 às 00:06)




----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2008 às 00:07)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,8ºC
ceu nublado
81%HR
1023hpa


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2008 às 00:15)

esta está a ser a melhor noite por aqui em Armação o vento nem se sente.faz adivinhar um dia bem quente e espero que com trovoadas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2008 às 02:48)

Noite fresca, com *15,6 ºC*, mas com vento fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Jul 2008 às 09:13)

Bom dia.
Custa-me a acreditar nas possibilidades de trovoadas para aqui!!! O céu está limpinho... talvez à tarde apareçam as ditas nuvens de trovoada!!

Minima desta noite: 20,7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 16.0ºC, agora sigo com 23.9ºC e céu limpinho


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia!

Extremos do fim de semana

6ª feira:
Tmin 16.5ºC
Tmax 27.3ºC

Sábado:
Tmin 14.9ºC
Tmax 23.7ºC

Domingo:
Tmin 14.5ºC
Tmax 24.4ºC

Depois de um Domingo em que o meu dia de praia foi fortemente afectado pela nortada, a manhã de hoje acordou com céu pouco nublado. Promete ser um dia quente!

Tmin 15,6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jul 2008 às 09:40)

Bom dia
O dia de Domingo por aqui foi horrível para quem queria ir para a praia, o vento que se fez sentir levantava a areia toda pelo o ar, parecia alfinetes a espetar na pele .
A noite de hoje foi fria com a temp. min. a bater nos 13.2ºC. Neste momento o ceu apresenta alguma nebulosidade alta, para já não há vento, a temp. está nos 21.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 10:10)

Bom não sei se será inédito, mas BRAGA é o único distrito neste momento com alerta amarelo em Portugal para temperatura. Os valores esperados encontram-se entre 32 e 35ºC e o alerta é válido até ás 20h de quarta feira...


Obviamente que mais distritos se juntarão.

Por aqui o dia começa a ficar um pouco sufocante


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2008 às 10:26)

Por Armação minima de 17,6...agora está a aquecer bem e já está a maxima prevista para Faro 26graus vento a 0 tempo abafado, o céu ainda está limpo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2008 às 11:54)

Boas, por aqui, mínima de 18.1ºC, agora sigo com 25.4ºC e o céu começa a aparecer algumas nuvens, vamos ver esta tarde prevê-se festa no Algarve e Alentejo, mas tenho cá as minhas dúvidas.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 12:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> vamos ver esta tarde prevê-se festa no Algarve e Alentejo, mas tenho cá as minhas dúvidas.



Eu também tenho as minhas dúvidas... é que o CAPE é favorável, mas nada de muito significativo... mas como não é só o CAPE a desempenhar o papel principal veremos então o que pode acontecer...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jul 2008 às 12:20)

Bom dia. Aqui pela Lagoa, manhã de algumas nuvens e sol.

Tmin - 16,7ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2008 às 12:21)

Tempo muito abafado pela falta de vento não sopra nem uma aragem a temperatura é de 28,7 graus e a novidade é que já se vislumbra cumulos a este por agora ainda pequenos.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2008 às 12:37)

Por fim aqui o vento enfraqueceu  já não era sem tempo irra.

Tive uma mínima de 15.2ºC agora estou com 25.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jul 2008 às 12:43)

Mínimo Hoje:  13.5 ºC (06:18) 

Mínima fresca mas aí está o calor a chegar. Agora *30,9ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jul 2008 às 14:12)

Por aqui vou já com 29.1ºC. Será possível? Ou o meu sensor está 
Tenho que tirar o casal de aranhas que deve estar a fazer do sensor habitação
O vento até ao momento fraco, um dia totalmente diferento do de ontem.


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jul 2008 às 14:22)

E continua a subir.

*33,8ºC*


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 14:23)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui vou já com 29.1ºC. Será possível? Ou o meu sensor está
> Tenho que tirar o casal de aranhas que deve estar a fazer do sensor habitação
> O vento até ao momento fraco, um dia totalmente diferento do de ontem.



Acho muito uma vez que ás 12 na universidade de Aveiro o mercúrio estava um pouco abaixo dos 22ºC. Contudo a localização específica pode fazer a diferença. Hoje duvido que haja qualquer efeito de radiação difusa pelo que o valor, se não tens incidência solar directa no sensor pode ser real. Por aqui está quente (não posso precisar a temperatura) mas penso que talvez não chegue aos 29. Aguarda pelas máximas do dia próximas para comparares


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2008 às 14:38)

Por aqui 26.2ºC 

A festa já começou em Espanha como é tipico...maldita altitude a nossa


----------



## MSantos (14 Jul 2008 às 14:39)

Boa tarde
Por aqui o céu está limpo e estão 30ºC


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jul 2008 às 14:43)

vitamos disse:


> Acho muito uma vez que ás 12 na universidade de Aveiro o mercúrio estava um pouco abaixo dos 22ºC. Contudo a localização específica pode fazer a diferença. Hoje duvido que haja qualquer efeito de radiação difusa pelo que o valor, se não tens incidência solar directa no sensor pode ser real. Por aqui está quente (não posso precisar a temperatura) mas penso que talvez não chegue aos 29. Aguarda pelas máximas do dia próximas para comparares



O sensor está montado de forma a nunca incidir o sol directamente. 
Pois tb reparei nesse valor dado pela UA de 22ºC, mas tb não me parece que estivessem somente 22ºC. Tb é verdade que Aveiro está bastante mais perto da costa, relativamente à localização do meu sensor.


----------



## mocha (14 Jul 2008 às 14:45)

boa tarde pessoal, por aqui muito calor ja vou com 34ºC, entretanto o site do IM foi abaixo


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2008 às 14:51)

mocha disse:


> entretanto o site do IM foi abaixo



Exprimenta com "www":

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/

Sem "www" era onde estava o antigo e está em baixo, devem estar para apontar também para o novo talvez representando o fim de alguns dias de testes de transição.


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2008 às 14:53)

Boa tarde,
21,5ºC
64%HR
1023hpa
céu pouco nublado


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2008 às 14:55)

Grandes cumulos já no interior do Algarve já deu para a foto e estão a ficar maiores a todo o momento.temperatura de 28,7C e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2008 às 14:56)

Espanha, Málaga...







http://calahonda-info.net/MOBOTIX/current_view.jpg

http://www.123-cams.com/live-webcam...w.visitmijascosta.com/web-cam-mijas-costa.php

Por aqui 26.3ºC.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 15:04)

Retiro o que disse anteriormente sobre a possibilidade das trovoadas a sul! Começam a aparecer os primeiros cogumelos junto à fronteira... Pode ser uma tarde interessante! Pessoal do alentejo, algarve e veraniantes nessas zonas... Disfrutem 

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2008 às 15:21)

Estremoz: Temperatura na casa dos 31 ºC com céu parcialmente nublado (2/8). Observam-se já daqui nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical a cerca de 60/80 Km a sueste (Espanha).

*Do lado de lá da fronteira:*
extremaduraVista


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jul 2008 às 15:25)

Por aqui 26.5ºC  aqui fica a evolução do vento(linha branca) e temperaturas (linha vermelha) nas ultimas 41 horas, embora hoje esteje mais calmo continua intenso, rajada máxima até agora 50 km/h.


----------



## Sueste (14 Jul 2008 às 15:47)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá, céu com nuvens esbranquiçadas, mas com cúmulos na serra e Este. Vento fraco de Sueste.

Tive uma minima de 18.7ºC e actualmente estou com 28.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (14 Jul 2008 às 16:40)

3ª máxima do ano *35,4ºC*

Mas mais calor virá...


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jul 2008 às 16:55)

boa tarde a todos..

as 15h45 na Marateca o meu carro marcava 33,5ºC depois quando chegei a vendas novas as 16h e pouco ja marcava 35ºC..

grande tarde de calor por aqui..até se sente o vento quente 

ta um bocado abafado..elas andam ai


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2008 às 17:03)

Resumo das descargas eléctricas até ao momento! (with IM new design  )




www.meteo.pt


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jul 2008 às 17:06)

uma positiva la no norte...

pois parece que ainda se encontram a este do Baixo alentejo e Algarve..


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2008 às 17:56)

27,9ºC, céu limpo a sul e uns cumulus a norte já um pouco mais desenvolvidos sobre as montanhas.

Extremos de hoje: 13,9ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## psm (14 Jul 2008 às 17:57)

É impressionante a intensidade de precipitação no Alentejo interior junto á fronteira


----------



## Sueste (14 Jul 2008 às 18:17)

Olá boa tarde,

Por agora estou com 28.5ºC e tive uma máxima de 29.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2008 às 18:23)

*Estremoz: 17h50 (Sueste)*







[/IMG]​
Sugiro ao pessoal interessado em fotografia e vídeo que aproveite o dia de amanhã e Quarta-feira para passar por esta zona, pois haverá a possibilidade de fazer reportagens se as previsões não falharem. A partir de Estremoz pode-se cobrir uma área que ultrapassa os 100 quilómetros de raio na maior parte das direcções.
Aos interessados agradeço o envio de mensagem em privado com contacto pessoal.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2008 às 18:44)

Vince disse:


> Bem, quem leia o forum  quase parece que só tem estado vento e frescura em Portugal. Eu esta tarde em viagem desde as Beiras até Lisboa nos vários locais onde fui parando transpirei e não foi pouco. Ontem até estive no campo a ajudar à lavoura e acreditem,  bufei que nem uma besta com o calor pois a maior parte das vezes não se pode trabalhar à sombra como as estações meteorológicas
> Cada pedacinho de vento que vinha a refrescar o transpirado  corpo era uma dádiva para as forças que iam faltando.
> Chegado a Oeiras está de facto algum vento. Mas o país não é só litoral




É verdade. Em muitos pontos do país as máximas nestes últimos dias, não baixaram dos 30 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2008 às 19:14)

Olá, boa tarde! 

Por aqui, a temperatura mínima de hoje foi *18,6ºC* e a máxima demasiado alta para ser levada em consideração!!

Esteve uma tarde quente, sim, mas de certo não estiveram os *39,2ºC*  que o meu termómetro registou pelas 18:30.
A temperatura máxima deve ter rondado os 32/34ºC.

A manhã de hoje foi de céu limpo, mas, durante a tarde nuvens de crescimento vertical foram-se formando a este.
O vento esteve fraco.

Neste momento, a temperatura indicada pelo meu sensor, de certo que continua a não corresponder à realidade (37,0ºC).
O vento está fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2008 às 19:16)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens e estão 32.2ºC, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 35.1ºC, gostava tanto que as trovoadas chegassem até aqui, mas hoje já é impossivel.

T. Minima de hoje: 16.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2008 às 19:32)

psm disse:


> É impressionante a intensidade de precipitação no Alentejo interior junto á fronteira



Intensidade da precipitação segundo o radar do IM:


















Trovoada




Descargas eléctricas:
Período: 16h-17h; 	       Positivas: 47; 	 Negativas: 154; 	 Total: 201;


----------



## miguel (14 Jul 2008 às 20:21)

Meu ultimo dia em Armação e não terminou como gostaria com trovoada  fiquei a ver as torres bem altas de nuvens a Este e NE.A máxima foi de 29graus e a minima de 17,6...agora estão 23,6 e céu limpo o vento nem se sente!amanha já irei estar a postar de Grândola.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

Por aqui tive hoje a primeira máxima do mês > 30ºC.
*Máxima: 30,7ºC.
Minima: 16,0ºC.*

O vento acalmou durante a noite e inicio da manhã, e mesmo agora sopra em geral fraco de norte.

A temperatura está agora nos 24,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2008 às 20:53)

AnDré disse:


> Intensidade da precipitação segundo o radar do IM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim, isso explica terem estado *34,0 ºC* em Beja e *34,4 ºC* em Portel às 18h, enquanto estavam *27,9 ºC* à mesma hora, na Amareleja, algo que na altura me intrigou.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, a ver as torres a leste e a nordeste e nem houve festa.

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 18.1ºC

Actual: 24.1ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Jul 2008 às 21:33)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
19,6ºC
72%HR
1024hpa


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2008 às 21:45)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,1 ºC (05h48); Temperatura máxima - 33,2 ºC (16h01); Temperatura actual - 26,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.

*Dia mais quente do mês. Notável subida da temperatura máxima, sobretudo no Minho e Douro Litoral, com máximas perto dos 35 ºC. Tempestade de areia em Sevilha e inundações em Jerez de la Fronteira.*

Teremos trovoadas amanhã ? O pico da Serra d`Ossa chama-se S. Gens, com pouco mais de 650 metros de altitude. A partir dali pode observar-se, no sentido Norte/Sul, uma extensa região desde a Serra de S. Mamede até às "serras" de Portel e mais para sul, e, no sentido Oeste/Leste, desde a região de Arraiolos até Espanha (área total superior a 10 000 quilómetros quadrados). Este pico localiza-se à direita de quem faz o percurso na estrada que liga o Redondo a Estremoz.
Fica o desafio para um óptimo ponto de observação meteorológico. O acesso entre a estrada nacional e o pico são cerca de 2 quilómetros, em caminhos feitos apenas por veículos todo o terreno; a pé também se faz em 20/25 minutos.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - *33,2 ºC* (dia 14)

*Alguém pode explicar-me como conseguir ler a altitude do relevo na última versão do Google Earth ? Fico agradecido.*


----------



## Sueste (14 Jul 2008 às 21:55)

Olá boa noite,
Então por cá foi assim:

*Temp. Máx.* 29.7ºC
*Temp. Min.* 18.7ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 24.5ºC


----------



## diogo (14 Jul 2008 às 22:36)

Enquanto que vocês do Alentejo e Algarve tiveram um "prólogo" do que aí vem, aqui o dia teve quente e de céu limpo
Aqui está um luar forte, enquanto que aí só devem ver umas towering cumulus de fazer inveja

Hoje (14/07/2008): Tmin: *14.1ºC * ,  Tmáx: *27.4ºC*
Claro que os 31ºC previstos para Lisboa nunca se sentiriam aqui...

Agora: 16.4ºC , 57% HR , 1019.4 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Jul 2008 às 22:51)

Boa noite. Por aqui algumas abertas e muitas nuvens. Dia mais quente que ontem

Tmin - 16,7ºC

Tmax - 27,1ºC

Actual - 21,7ºC


----------



## mocha (14 Jul 2008 às 22:58)

boa noite pessoal, por aqui sigo com uns calientes 23.9C, tambem gostava que a trovoada ca chegasse, ha que ter esperança
que saudades de hamburgo, até amanhã pessoal, para quem ta no interior, tirem fotos muitasss


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2008 às 23:42)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *15,3 ºC* e a máxima de *33,1 ºC*.
O dia foi bastante quente e a noite está tropical, com *21,6 ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2008 às 00:12)




----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2008 às 00:13)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
18,6ºC
81%HR
1024hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jul 2008 às 00:27)

Agora aqui 20,4ºC e noite bem calma


----------



## Fil (15 Jul 2008 às 00:50)

Boa noite. Noite quente por cá, 20,0ºC neste momento, já esteve em 19,7ºC, depois subiu para os 20,6ºC e agora está novamente a descer mas muito devagar. Chegou o verão a sério, bem que podia esperar mais duas semanitas 

A mínima foi de 13,4ºC e a máxima de 26,8ºC. O Rog meteu os meus extremos do dia 13


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (15 Jul 2008 às 01:20)

Boas Noites 


14 de julho 

Fiquei me pelos 30 C de max e 15.8 C de minima actualmente estao 21 C 
A max foi afectada pelo o vento nao ha dia nenhum que aqui n haja vento


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Jul 2008 às 03:01)

Também tu "Brutus" já tens calor?
Sim . Hoje já houve suor.
Já faz por cá finalmente Verão.
Máxima de 29.4º ,mas sobretudo esta noite de ananazes ,ainda 21,4º a esta hora, ceu limpo  e ligeira brisa de nordeste.
Acabaram as discrepâncias  à noite.
Agora à noite, nas temperaturas , seremos todos iguais.
À meia-noite, Faro, Portela e P.Rubras registavam 23º.
Regressa o olfacto continental (giesta).cheira a vento Leste.
E esta será a 1ª noite do resto desta semana que ,tudo indica,
continuará  assim..


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2008 às 05:40)

São 5:37, e eu estou com *25,2ºC*.

Às 0h estavam 21,9ºC.
Às 1h estavam 21,2ºC.
Entretanto a temperatura foi descendo até aos *19,9ºC - minima*.
E agora depois das 5h tem subido a galope! 

*5:40 e estão 25,3ºC*


Céu limpo e corre uma brisa fraca, seca e quente de Leste!


----------



## Sueste (15 Jul 2008 às 08:20)

Olá bom dia,

Tive uma minima de 20.6ºC e agora sigo com 24.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jul 2008 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive uma minima de 17.8ºC.
Agora sigo com 25.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2008 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Ontem por lapso referi uma temperatura mínima de 15,6ºC. Peço desculpa pelo lapso não sei onde fui buscar o 6 
Assim:

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 15,2ºC 
Tmax 29,4ºC

Hoje dia com céu limpo e já bastante quente. Por volta das 9 e 30 já registava 20,6ºC. A pressão está em 1018hPa!

*Tmin 17,7ºC*   (garantidamente  )


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jul 2008 às 10:13)

Mínimo Hoje:  *15.8 ºC* (06:55) 

Noite bastante agradável. Agora a temperatura sobe a galope. Sigo com *27,2ºC* e vento de Leste


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2008 às 10:17)

Bom dia, 
Por aqui 18,3ºC
alguns aguaceiros fracos
93%HR
1024hpa


----------



## lsalvador (15 Jul 2008 às 10:30)

26.7 °C e 25% HR
Miníma de 18.5 °C


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jul 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia 
Por aqui ceu limpo, com a temp. nos 21.6ºC.
A min. matinal foi de 15.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jul 2008 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

O dia já vai bem quente

A minima desta noite foi de 22,6ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

Fimalmente tive uma minima tropical 20,7graus...agora sai da Mimosa e estão 30 graus! céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## diogo (15 Jul 2008 às 11:07)

AnDré disse:


> São 5:37, e eu estou com *25,2ºC*.
> 
> Às 0h estavam 21,9ºC.
> Às 1h estavam 21,2ºC.
> ...



Aqui às 0h estavam pouco mais de 15ºC

Só atingi os 25ºC às 10:05h!

Mínima de hoje: *13.0ºC*

Agora: 28.9ºC , 29% HR , 1022 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 11:19)

31 graus marca o carro a pouco mais de 10km de Grândola.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2008 às 11:35)

Por aqui mínima de 18.4ºC á 0h  desde aí foi quase sempre aquecer.

Agora estou com 31.1ºC  (12:03)  não há vento nenhum.


----------



## Bgc (15 Jul 2008 às 12:26)

*32ºC* chegou a marcar o carro às *10h30* na zona do Hospital de S.João no Porto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jul 2008 às 12:40)

Olá a todos. 
A mínima foi de *19,2 ºC* e neste momento estão *28,5 ºC*.


----------



## diogo (15 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Hoje isto tá a aquecer bem!
Agora: 30.9ºC , 25% HR , 1021 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco

Hoje devo ter um novo recorde de máxima para 2008, num dia de amplitude térmica a rondar os 20ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2008 às 12:51)

Aqui provavelmente já tive a máxima que é de *31.1ºC*  tou com 30.4ºC.

O vento está de sudoeste, irá rodar para oeste e depois para noroeste, por isso a temperatura irá começar a baixar em breve por aqui


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 13:23)

Aqui por Grândola até se aguenta bem o calor está um ventinho e 31,5 graus.


----------



## Sueste (15 Jul 2008 às 13:34)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá, céu pouco nublado, um ventinho agradável com alguma humidade de sueste, o que não deixa subir muito a temperatura.

Agora estou com 27.5ºC


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2008 às 13:37)

Recebi agora a informação que a minha estação marca 30,0ºC! 

Dia quente e ainda deve aquecer mais um pouco...


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 14:40)

Esperava mais calor por Grândola só estão 31,2 graus e vento moderado.


----------



## mocha (15 Jul 2008 às 14:54)

boa tarde por aqui o termometro ja marca 32ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jul 2008 às 14:57)

Por aqui muitas nuvens. Aguaceiros em algumas localidades e chuviscos noutras.

Tmin - 17,1ºC


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2008 às 15:00)

Quanto a trovoadas parece que temos quase uma fotocópia de ontem:






http://sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## psm (15 Jul 2008 às 15:06)

Á mais um pormenor,os nevoeiros na faixa costeira entre a ericeira e o cabo raso ,e a sul da foz do sado até +-sagres


----------



## vitamos (15 Jul 2008 às 15:08)

Vince disse:


> Quanto a trovoadas parece que temos quase uma fotocópia de ontem:



Referi agora no tópico de previsões algo que à partida pode ser contraditório mas não o é de facto:

Em localização espacial a situação é a cópia de ontem! Mas ontem a esta hora eu estava a acompanhar a evolução e reparei que hoje o desenvolvimento se deu num espaço de tempo menor. Ou seja: Hoje menos nuvens do que ontem ao início da tarde, mas a situação a mudar num curtissimo espaço de tempo. Se isso terá algum significado... não faço a mínima


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2008 às 15:33)

ESTREMOZ: Céu com períodos de muito nublado, especialmente a Sul, mas sem precipitação por aqui neste momento. A temperatura ronda os 33 ºC.
Nota-se que, relativamente a ontem, a temperatura está mais alta e há muito mais nebulosidade.

*Fotografia às 15h15*


----------



## squidward (15 Jul 2008 às 15:56)

por aqui há alguns cúmulos perdidos.....formaram-se do nada, já sei que vai tudo para o interior e fico a ver "passar navios"


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 16:05)

ui que grande formação que estou a ver pena não ter agora a maquina mas já a vou ter não tarda e tento fotografar.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Jul 2008 às 16:20)

por aqui muitas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Este e a Nordeste de Vendas Novas..a Oeste pros lados de Setúbal céu limpo 

tou com 33ºC


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jul 2008 às 16:25)

Por aqui ceu limpinho, só para o horizonte este (interior) se vê alguns cúmulos.


----------



## jpmartins (15 Jul 2008 às 16:43)

O pessoal da Algarve e Baixo Alentejo junto à fronteira parece que vai ter sorte. 



Elas estão a caminho


----------



## HotSpot (15 Jul 2008 às 16:49)

Prometeu mais calor mas a máxima foi inferior a ontem.

Máximo Hoje:  34.8 ºC (14:28)


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 16:53)

fotos so de telemovel e mesmo assim tenhos fios pela frente. mas é brutal sao kilometros de cumulos enormes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jul 2008 às 16:59)

V.R.S.A

Ja se ouvem os rujidos da natureza.. esta a ficar de noite!!

Venha ela!!

Muito calor...


TROVOADA!!!


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 17:02)

a máxima por Grândola foi de 31,6 graus nada de mais. agora vou com 28,8 graus.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2008 às 17:04)

Uma tarde quente por aqui. 

Neste momento 29,9ºC e um céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2008 às 17:07)

Por aqui o vento já apareceu  rajada máxima até agora de 40 km/h.

A máxima foi de 31.3ºC agora estou com 28.5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2008 às 17:07)

]ToRnAdO[;78044 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A Ja se ouvem os rujidos da natureza.. esta a ficar de noite!! Venha ela!! Muito calor... TROVOADA!!!



Sim; está a ir exactamente nessa direcção. A próxima meia hora será de aguaceiros e trovoadas pelo sotavento do Algarve.

Imagem de satélite

Brunomc e Miguel: as formações que estão a ver encontram-se a este, a maior parte sobre Espanha, e estão em deslocamento para Sul/Sudoeste.
Vamos vendo como o tempo se vai alterando no Algarve: Tavira e Praia da Salema


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jul 2008 às 17:11)

]ToRnAdO[;78044 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A
> 
> Ja se ouvem os rujidos da natureza.. esta a ficar de noite!!
> 
> ...



boas

tornado essas fotos, o pessoal está aqui cheio de saudades e tu ai com isso tudo e  nem uma foto, vai buscar a maquina 

se fosse fim de semana eu sei bem onde estava a esta hora 

abraços


----------



## Bgc (15 Jul 2008 às 17:16)

31.5ºC por agora em Bragança. Verdadeira tarde de verão.


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 17:17)

É verdade queremos fotos   tornado!


----------



## ajrebelo (15 Jul 2008 às 17:23)

miguel disse:


> É verdade queremos fotos   tornado!



boas

andas também sem maquina ??????   

abraços


----------



## Sueste (15 Jul 2008 às 17:26)

Boas....

Por cá começam a surgir nuvens a nordeste e a este. Está calor. Marca exactamente 30.0ºC.

Vamos ver se a festa chega aqui


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 17:29)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> andas também sem maquina ??????
> 
> abraços



 Hehe esqueci dela em casa  mas aqui os cumulos não passam dali dos interiores profundos.rebelo isto devia de ser no fds para tarmos la batidos lol


----------



## Sueste (15 Jul 2008 às 18:19)

Por cá, o céu está a ficar encoberto, ouve-se trovões e um leve cheiro a terra molhada.

Actualmente estou com 28.4ºC e tive de máxima de 30.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 18:29)

fogo tive de me vir embora do Algarve para fazer lá trovoadas.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

Hey malta!

O Gilmet telefonou-me há minutos a relatar com entusiasmo grandes construções verticais a este de Portimão.

O Sotavento vai levar com ela toda!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jul 2008 às 19:21)

Bem... era dificil tirar fotos...sem maquina estava a bulir... mas conseguir postar ja e bom 

Mais fogo de vista do que outra coisa... Alguns aguaceiros e trovoes la muito ao fundo!! pois vrsa esta no meio das duas celulas que uma delas ao passar dissipou-se e a outra visivel em desenvolvimento a passar em Mte Gordo...

Embora contudo á noite as condiçoes para a formaçao de celulas seja elevado... vou esperar pelo melhor... espero

Contudo: Nada de trovoada em cima da cidade... tudo ao longe !!

Á noite espero que seja para arrebentar !! as condições 'verticais' estão perfeitas

Assim que puder relato!!


----------



## MSantos (15 Jul 2008 às 19:39)

Boa tarde
Aqui em Vilamoura tambem se ouvem trovões distantes
Vamos ver se temos festa para a noite


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jul 2008 às 19:58)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado com trovoadas e aguaceiros fracos nem chegou a 1 mm, mas deu para matar saudades desde Março que não se ouvia o rebombar dos trovões, fotos não tenho estava na universidade, pelo 3ºano consecutivo o mês de Julho faz trovoadas no Sotavento Algarvio..

Máxima: 28.8ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

Poucas nuvens e 28,4ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 15,9ºC / 30,5ºC


----------



## diogo (15 Jul 2008 às 20:29)

Hoje foi um dia qunte de céu limpo, nenhuma nuvem passou por aqui!

Recorde de 2008 batido por 0.1ºC: *31.6ºC*

Agora: 20.6ºC , 48% HR , 1020.4 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## mocha (15 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

boas 20.41 e estão neste momento 28.3C
que bafo
pessoal do sul queremos fotos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jul 2008 às 20:43)

Boas

Por aqui nada de especial, só houve algumas nuvens de passagem, esteve foi um dia bem quente com a máxima a chegar aos 36.8ºC
Bolas pá as trovoadas nunca mais chegam aqui por estas bandas

T. Minima de hoje: 17.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2008 às 20:47)

Por aqui, um dia bem quente.
Tive uma máxima de *33,2ºC *que correspondeu à máxima do ano aqui!

Por agora 25,7ºC.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, mas quente.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

Olá, boa noite!

Por cá, hoje não houve nenhuma trovoada, mas, de facto há pouco avistava-se uma bela bigorna e uns cumulonimbus, que de certo criaram um belo ambiente a Este de onde me encontro.
Neste momento a célula já se está a esfumar .

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi bastante alta e registei, aqui, a primeira noite tropical, com *21,3ºC* de mínima.

Hoje, ainda que a temperatura máxima registada pelo meu sensor tenha sido mais baixa do que a de ontem, julgo que ainda assim não é muito credível.
O meu sensor registou *36,5ºC* 

Neste momento o Sol já se pôs, e tenho 26,3ºC. O vento está fraco e o céu está muito nublado a Este, ainda devido à célula.


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 20:50)

Nuvens muito escuras a caminho não consigo ver satelites nem radar não sei se pode vir algo para a noite se não?mas tem muito bom aspecto  25,3graus agora em Grândola.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jul 2008 às 21:03)

Prepara-te miguel que es capaz de apanhar com algo...

Pois a depressao em altura neste momento ja nao é tao em altura e esta a começar a rodopiar onde teremos grandes chances de mais trovoadas...

O movimento giratorio está a tomar força e parece que a  pressao no centro a descer ligeiramente....

http://mural.uv.es/romona/Animacions/msg_s.htm



Parece que as condições estao a melhor para a noite


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2008 às 21:14)

ESTREMOZ: Por volta das 19h50 sentiram-se fortes rajadas de vento associadas ao deslocamento de uma linha de nebulosidade para sudoeste (deverá ser esta a nebulosidade que será visível a partir de Grândola). 
Por agora predomina o céu limpo e o vento, que foi fraco ao longo do dia, está agora a ser moderado com rajadas mais fortes. No ar predomina um cheiro a terra molhada, embora aqui não tenha ocorrido precipitação.
As imagens de satélite sugerem que a baixa relativa se encontra centrada sobre a província espanhola da Extremadura; deste modo *o estado do tempo deverá continuar instável no interior do Alentejo e no sotavento do Algarve nas próximas horas e parte do dia de amanhã, *enquanto a baixa relativa não se deslocar em definitivo para leste e deixar de condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental.
A pressão atmosférica desceu significativamente ao longo da tarde, estando agora no nível mais baixo registado no dia de hoje.

*Adenda às 21h24*: A previsão de deslocamento da baixa relativa é feita pelo CEAMET e vão de encontro às previsões avançadas no El Tiempo da RTVE

*Adenda às 21h37*: Também o Wetter3 (300hPa Vorticityadvektion) mostra claramente que a baixa relativa se vai deslocando para leste/nordeste nos próximos dias.

*Adenda às 22h26*: Também o GFS Forecast Model Animation confirma o deslocamento para leste (estaremos a falar do núcleo de ar frio existente em altitude e que não tem necessariamente reflexo numa depressão à superfície)..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jul 2008 às 21:20)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ: Por volta das 19h50 sentiram-se fortes rajadas de vento associadas ao deslocamento de uma linha de nebulosidade para sudoeste (deverá ser esta a nebulosidade que será visível a partir de Grândola).
> Por agora predomina o céu limpo e o vento, que foi fraco ao longo do dia, está agora a ser moderado com rajadas mais fortes. No ar predomina um cheiro a terra molhada, embora aqui não tenha ocorrido precipitação.
> As imagens de satélite sugerem que a baixa relativa se encontra centrada sobre a província espanhola da Extremadura; deste modo *o estado do tempo deverá continuar instável no interior do Alentejo e no sotavento do Algarve nas próximas horas e parte do dia de amanhã, *enquanto a baixa relativa não se deslocar em definitivo para leste e deixar de condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental.
> A pressão atmosférica desceu significativamente ao longo da tarde, estando agora no nível mais baixo registado no dia de hoje.




http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/gfs/fcst/archive/08071506/144.phase1.png

Segundo a GFS a depressao vai-se mover para SW!


----------



## mocha (15 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

por aqui agora 27.1C


----------



## henriquesillva (15 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min....................................22.0º
T máx...................................30.4º

H min....................................24%
H máx...................................51%

Pressão actual........................1022 hPa


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2008 às 21:42)

*Às 19h UTC:*

Amareleja era a 3ª estação mais fria do continente com *19,7ºC*. Também era a única que havia registado precipitação durante a hora anterior: 2,2mm.
Mais frio só mesmo no Cabo Raso (18,1ºC) e Sines: (19,4ºC).
O lugar mais quente era Mirandela com 34,1ºC

Madeira:
Entre os 17,8ºC no Areeiro e os 23,3ºC no Funchal

Açores:
Entre os 20,3ºC no Nordeste e os 24,4ºC no Pico.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jul 2008 às 21:50)

AnDré disse:


> *Às 19h UTC:*
> 
> Amareleja era a 3ª estação mais fria do continente com *19,7ºC*. Também era a única que havia registado precipitação durante a hora anterior: 2,2mm.



A Amareleja ultimamente anda fresca e com precipitação; a sua reputação de «localidade mais quente do país» está por um fio.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Jul 2008 às 21:51)

Boa noite. Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros. Neste momento céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 17,1ºC

Tmax - 24ºC

Actual - 23,1ºC


----------



## Minho (15 Jul 2008 às 21:54)

Melgaço

Hoje bateu-se novamente a máxima do ano com 33.8ºC 

Neste momento estão 25.4ºC mas duvido que tenha uma noite tropical


----------



## redragon (15 Jul 2008 às 21:57)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Julho 2008*

hoje aqui poe elvas já se sentiu o cheiro a terra molhada pela trovoada que se fazia sentir no lado espanhol da fronteira


----------



## mocha (15 Jul 2008 às 22:46)

pessoal despeço me com 26.5ºC até amanha durmam bem, se conseguirem eu acho que vai ser uma noite daquelas dificeis


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Jul 2008 às 22:58)

Boa Noite por aqui ainda estão 27.3ºC
Quais são as probabilidades de amanhã virem trovoadas para Portugal


----------



## Sueste (15 Jul 2008 às 23:02)

Olá boa noite,

No final do dia houve trovoada e chuva fraca que deu para matar saudades. As trovoadas não eram nada de mais mas foi bom ouvir depois de um dia de algum calor e foi bom também sentir a chuva a cair e refrescar o ambiente.

Nas fotos que tirei não deu para ver os nossos amigos "Relampagos", não fuquei na altura certa, mas de qualquer maneira vou pôr algumas fotos que tirei.

Desculpem a falta de qualidade do fotografo e da máquina fotografica....foi o que se pôde arranjar.... 

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máx.* 30.0ºC
*Temp. Min. *20.6ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 24.4ºC 




























Boa noite


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jul 2008 às 23:34)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *19,2 ºC* e a máxima de *33,2 ºC*.


----------



## Turista (15 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Boas, sigo com 20,2ºC (é obra para esta zona, esta temperatura a esta hora! ), 88% de humidade e 1023.3 hPa.

Extremos:
Min - 15,2ºC ()
Máx - 23,7ºC

Abraços,


----------



## miguel (15 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

A noite está fresca por Grândola 21 graus.céu estrelado.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2008 às 23:56)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 20,3 ºC (06h45); Temperatura máxima - 34,3 ºC (16h01); Temperatura actual - 24,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

*Calor; muito calor. Nebulosidade de evolução durante a tarde, com vento moderado a forte ao início da noite. Intenso cheiro a terra molhada.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - *34,3 ºC* (dia 15)

*Alguém pode explicar-me como conseguir ler a altitude do relevo na última versão do Google Earth ? Fico agradecido.*


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2008 às 00:03)

Sueste disse:


>



Fotografia bastante interessante. Sem grandes certezas dado que não estive no local para ver e avaliar tudo o resto, mas esta fotografia parece mostrar uma configuração chamada de cauda que pode indiciar o local  ou um dos locais onde ocorria o fluxo de ar  que alimentava a trovoada, provavelmente devido a convergência orográfica por detrás do monte que se vê na imagem. Fica a curiosidade.


----------



## Thomar (16 Jul 2008 às 00:15)

Boa noite! 

Não sei se já repararam, mas no novo site do IM as temperaturas ás 21h UTC (portanto ás 22h de Portugal continental) em alguns locais as temperaturas apresentavam-se ainda muito altas, o que deixa antever noites tropicais em alguns locais! 

Aqui ficam alguns exemplos com temperaturas superiores a +25ºC:
_(nota algumas estações encontravam-se off-line a esta hora)_

Norte: 
+25,6ºC Braga (Merelim)
+26,1ºC Mogadouro
+26,5ºC Penafiel
+27,4ºC Mirandela

Centro
+25,1ºC Lisboa (Gago Coutinho)
+25,4ºC Lousã (aeródromo)
+25,8ºC Nelas
+26,7ºC Tomar (Valdonas)
+28,2ºC Zebreira
+28,3ºC Alvega

Sul
+25,4ºC Castro Marim (RN Sapal)
+28,0ºC Avis (Benavila)


----------



## diogo (16 Jul 2008 às 00:22)

Boa noite
Parece que tenho a estação meteorológica amadora (a postar neste momento) com a temperatura mais fresca

Agora: 17.3ºC , 69% HR , 1021.2 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco

Extremos de hoje: 13.0ºC  --  31.6ºC


----------



## Turista (16 Jul 2008 às 00:39)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Noite por aqui ainda estão 27.3ºC
> Quais são as probabilidades de amanhã virem trovoadas para Portugal



Segundo o ESTOFEX a festa será por Espanha e Marrocos...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (16 Jul 2008 às 00:57)

Boa noite meteo camaradas 


Dia 15 de julho 

Temp min 20.5 C 
Temp max 32 C
1019 hPa 
HR 72 %
Vento medio 29.6 Km\h


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2008 às 08:42)

mocha disse:


> pessoal despeço me com 26.5ºC até amanha durmam bem, se conseguirem eu acho que vai ser uma noite daquelas dificeis



Bom diaa!

Apesar de ontem ter tido a máxima mais elevada do ano, a minha casa ainda se mantem minimamente fresca para eu ter de dormir enrolado à manta! (antes isso que andar às voltas na cama a transpirar...).
Mas com os sucessivos dias de Tmáx >30ºC que aí vêm, não sei até quando poderei "dormir bem". De ontem para hoje a casa já aqueceu 2ºC. Vamos lá ver logo quando chegar a casa!

Bem, minima de *19,7ºC*. 
Tenho andado no limite do quase tropical.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jul 2008 às 09:14)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite tropical.

Minima de 22,2ºC


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jul 2008 às 09:15)

Bom dia
Ceu limpo e mais um dia quente.
Temp. min. foi de 17.6ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2008 às 09:19)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive de minima 19.1ºC, neste momento o céu está limpo e já estão 26.7ºC

ABRAÇOS


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2008 às 09:31)

Bom dia:

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 17,7ºC
Tmax 32,3ºC

Hoje céu limpo e apenas uma ligeira neblina nas primeiras horas do dia. Ás 8h já registava 23ºC. 

*Tmin 18,4ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jul 2008 às 09:34)

Mínimo Hoje:  16.6 ºC (06:51)

Foi uma bela noite. às 00H ainda estavam 22ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2008 às 09:50)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 24,1ºC.

Mínima de 16,9ºC aqui em casa. 

Esta manhã, a estação meteorológica foi bem mais fresca com 13,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2008 às 10:02)

Bom dia pessoal preparem se para mais um dia de grande calor neste momento sigo com 24ºC, até logo


----------



## Turista (16 Jul 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia, aqui pelo Cabo Carvoeiro está um nevoeiro mesmo daqueles... visibilidade mesmo reduzida... mas a temperatura está amena...
Saí de casa nem vi a minima de hoje... logo coloco.
Abraços.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2008 às 10:45)

Bom dia! por Grândola a minima foi de 17,4 graus. agora o vento nao bole uma palha e já estão 28,0
graus se o vento não aumentar como ontem este promete ser um dia abrasador por aqui!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jul 2008 às 10:55)

Bom dia. Por aqui, ontem os aguaceiros ainda renderam 2 mm onde moro. Onde trabalho, não chuveu todo dia. 

Agora pela manhã a situação mantinha-se. Na Lagoa céu encoberto e chuviscos.  Tmin - 19,9ºC

Na Ribeira Chã, céu muito nublado com  algumas abertas.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2008 às 10:55)

Só uma curiosidade a máxima mais elevada deste ano que a minha estação de Grândola registou foi de 35,2 graus no dia 28 de Junho... 

agora 28,5C


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 11:01)

Por aqui mínima de 17.5ºC neste momento 27.4ºC


----------



## vegastar (16 Jul 2008 às 11:10)

Aqui tive uma noite tropical.

Min: 20.2ºC

Agora: 32.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2008 às 11:17)

Por aqui já estão 30.8ºC


----------



## diogo (16 Jul 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia
Aqui não há tropicalismo nocturno
Tive mínima de *16.4ºC*

Agora: 28.4ºC , 30% HR , 1018 hPa (a descer) , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 12:37)

Ena ena 






Por aqui 29.5ºC


----------



## psm (16 Jul 2008 às 12:54)

Boa tarde. Vim agora do guincho, e estava nevoeiro não muito intenso,e vento fraco de O a NO.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2008 às 13:45)

Em Grândola estão agora 31,9 graus e vento fraco nuvens a formar no interior.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Jul 2008 às 13:55)

Por aqui 28.3ºC.
Vitamos estão uns cumulus para esses lados, como está por aí o panorama.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2008 às 15:03)

Estremoz: Temperatura na casa dos 32 ºC; céu pouco nublado (2/8) e vento moderado de nordeste.

Parece que vai surgir alguma animação para os lados da foz do Guadiana.


----------



## vitamos (16 Jul 2008 às 15:25)

jpmartins disse:


> Por aqui 28.3ºC.
> Vitamos estão uns cumulus para esses lados, como está por aí o panorama.



Confirmo! Cumulus sobretudo a este e no topo das montanhas aqui à volta, cenário que tem sido habitual nos últimos dias, sempre por volta desta hora. A partir das 17h - 18h começa a soprar uma brisa mais forte e as nuvens desaparecem. Depois por volta das 20h o vento acalma e o céu fica limpo. Foi assim nos dois últimos dias e hoje acho que não vai mudar muito! O calor esse reina!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2008 às 15:36)

Por aqui, sigo com 26ºC e nebulosidade a nordeste e a leste vamos ver se hoje volta a trovejar


----------



## Sueste (16 Jul 2008 às 15:57)

Olá boa tarde,

Tive uma minima de 19.7ºC e agora sigo com 28.2ºC


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jul 2008 às 16:31)

boa tarde a todos..

tou com 33ºC por aqui..

acho que hj não chega a chover nada..


----------



## Brunomc (16 Jul 2008 às 17:02)

parece que se ta a formar alguma coisa interessante a Este de Castelo Branco..em território espanhol  
a ver pela imagem de satélite do Sat24..


----------



## HotSpot (16 Jul 2008 às 18:21)

Máximo Hoje:  34.3 ºC (14:26) 
Mínimo Hoje:  16.6 ºC (06:51) 

Mais um belo dia de verão...


----------



## Sueste (16 Jul 2008 às 18:24)

Boas....

Neste momento estou com 26.6ºC e tive de máxima de 28.7ºC.


----------



## henriquesillva (16 Jul 2008 às 19:14)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..........................23.0º
T máx.........................30.9º

H min..........................29%
H máx.........................46%

Pressão actual.............1018 hPa


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2008 às 19:16)

Boas
Finalmente em Setúbal e que saudades tinha do meu PC   ao sair de Grândola tinha 31ºc a foi o que marcou no carro durante muito tempo ao chegar perto de Setúbal baixou para os 28ºC e ao chegar a Setúbal marcava 24ºC quando olho para a estação marcava 22ºC e uma humidade de mais de 70%!!  e esta manha a humidade que a minha estação marcou foi de 98%HR!!  deve ter feito nevoeiro só pode!! durante estes 16 dias que andei por fora a minha estação marcou os seguintes extremos em Setubal...

Mínima mais baixa: 15,3ºC dia 4 de Julho (6:57)
Máxima mais alta: 33,1ºC dia 1 de Julho (15:49)
Humidade mais baixa: 25% dia 1 de Julho (15:55)
Humidade mais alta: 98% dia 16 de Julho (9:29)
Rajada máxima de 24,1km/h dia 16 de Julho (14:55)

Temperatura actual 26,9ºC a subir e 50%HR a baixar


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2008 às 19:21)

Dia quente por aqui.









Algumas nuvens a SE e ainda 30,4ºC

Extremos de hoje: 16,9ºC / 31,2ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2008 às 19:23)

Grândola
Máxima: 32,4ºC
Mínima: 17,4ºC

Agora em Setubal 27,4ºC a subir e 48%HR a baixar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2008 às 19:34)

Boa Tarde

Hoje por aqui foi um dia muito quente e com algumas nuvens, a temperatura máxima foi de 37.1ºC, agora sigo com 33.5ºC.

T.Minima de hoje: 19.1ºC


----------



## diogo (16 Jul 2008 às 19:57)

Aqui tive máxima de *32.0ºC* às 12:30h, como de costume

Agora: 25.3ºC , 32% HR , 1015.7 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## Bgc (16 Jul 2008 às 20:25)

Tenho *31.0ºC* ainda!


----------



## Sueste (16 Jul 2008 às 20:51)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá foi assim:

*Temp. Máx. *29.3ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.7ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 25.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2008 às 21:42)

boa noite, ta bom para ir dar um  mergulho 
ainda vou com 27.7ºC ate amanha pessoal e uma boa noite a todos


----------



## storm (16 Jul 2008 às 21:47)

boas,
Hoje por aqui esteve céu limpo, algumas nuvens de tarde que surgiam repentinamente.

Temperatura máxima de hoje - 34.2ºC
Temperatura actual - 25.8º C

Instabilidade precisa-se, chamada a Portugal continental 

Tanto calor


----------



## Nortada (16 Jul 2008 às 21:50)

Ora então boa noite atodos.Ora então cá vais as mardiçoes,daqui mesmo do centrinho de lisboa,Temp,28 H R 40% Ceu limpo e um ligeiro ventinho de Nw,                                               Um grande abraço a todos boas mediçoes, as férias acabarãohttp://www.meteopt.com/forum/images/smilies/angry.gif


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Jul 2008 às 21:59)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto. Com chuviscos ou aguaceiros fracos. Dia igualmente quente e humido

Tmin - 19,9ºC

Tmax - 28,1ºC

Actual - 22,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2008 às 22:21)

Olá, boa noite! 

Hoje, por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com excepção de algumas horas da parte da tarde, em que a região Este apresentou bastantes cumulus congestus.

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi mais baixa do que a de ontem, mas ainda assim alta ... foi de *21,0ºC*. A máxima foi de *32,6ºC*.

Neste momento, levo 24,8ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2008 às 22:38)

Em Setubal vou neste momento com 22,5ºC, 73%HR e 1017hpa...a humidade sempre a marcar esta zona pelo menos nos ultimos tempos!!


----------



## AnDré (16 Jul 2008 às 23:01)

Boa noite pessoal!

Agora que os exames acabaram, multiplicam-se as ocupações!
Semana de estágio durante o dia, e esplanada à tarde/inicio da noite!
Sabado começam as tão esperadas férias!

Bem, mas vamos ao seguimento: Lá fora ainda está abafado.
26ºC de momento e vento fraco de Norte.

A máxima foi de *33,3ºC*, +0,1ºC que ontem.
A minima de 19,7ºC.


----------



## mocha (16 Jul 2008 às 23:06)

ainda com 26.3ºC hasta


----------



## Turista (16 Jul 2008 às 23:07)

Boas a todos,

sigo com 20,7ºC/ 1019.2 hPa. / 91% de humidade 

Extremos:
Max - 24,2ºC
Min - 17,4ºC

Abraços!


----------



## PedroAfonso (16 Jul 2008 às 23:12)

Olá!

A partir de amanhã começo a fazer acompanhamento do tempo aqui na região. Os exames não têm dado tréguas, mas conto ficar livre nas próximas horas.

Neste momento estão 27ºC lá fora. A pressão estacionou nos 1019Hpa.


----------



## Brigantia (16 Jul 2008 às 23:24)

Boas, 

Noite quente aqui por Bragança, 21,8ºC e 1019hPa neste momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 23:26)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Neste momento estão 27ºC lá fora. A pressão estacionou nos 1019Hpa.



A pressão irá baixar nos próximos dias  por aqui 20.8ºC.


----------



## diogo (16 Jul 2008 às 23:37)

Por aqui mais fresco
17.6ºC , 62% HR , 1017.5 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## diogo (16 Jul 2008 às 23:41)

Amanhã vai haver uma ligeira descida da temperatura, não se esperando instabilidade para o interior à tarde


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2008 às 00:00)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 20,6 ºC (05h52); Temperatura máxima - 33,7 ºC (16h52); Temperatura actual - 25,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Dia quente com alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde.*

TROVOADA SECA EM BADAJOZ (Vídeo)

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 34,3 ºC (dia 15)

*Alguém pode explicar-me como conseguir ler a altitude do relevo na última versão do Google Earth ? Fico agradecido.*


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 00:42)

Por aqui noite muito agradável, 24 °C





Gerofil disse:


> Alguém pode explicar-me como conseguir ler a altitude do relevo na última versão do Google Earth ? Fico agradecido.



Verifica se não puseste o exagero da elevação a zero, se puseste volta a pôr o valor default de 0.5


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (17 Jul 2008 às 00:55)

Boas noites 

Dia 16 de julho 

Temp min 19.2 ºC
Temp max 31.6 ºC

Dia 17 de julho

Temp actual 23,1 ºC
Pressao 1015.9 hPa
Hr 51 %


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (17 Jul 2008 às 03:14)

Lisboa Lidera com 24.1 ºC a 1h UTC lololol 

Lisboa 24.1 ºC
Elvas 23.4 ºC
Portalegre 23.2 ºC
Almodovar \ Avis 22.6 ºC
Amareleja  22 ºC






 Ahahha na Estação de Santa iria as 3h14 estao 23.5 ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 08:50)

Bom dia pessoal!

Minima de *21,4ºC*.
Hoje já andei às voltas na cama pah.
Nem vento fazia/faz. Bahhh...

Vamos lá ver até onde vai a máxima.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Jul 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia.

Minima de 22,4ºC

O Algarve está no seu melhor.....calor, praias não muito cheias (até agora), água a aquecer...


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jul 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia
Por aqui o sol tenta romper o nevoeiro, a temp. actual está nos 20.8ºC.
A min. matinal foi de 16.9ºC.
Por aqui ainda se passa bem as noites André


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2008 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive uma minima de 19.2ºC. Por agora já estão 27.3ºC e céu limpo.
Pergunto-me quando é que virá uma instabilidade a sério, porque eu já estou farto deste calor


----------



## squidward (17 Jul 2008 às 10:41)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Hoje tive uma minima de 19.2ºC. Por agora já estão 27.3ºC e céu limpo.
> Pergunto-me quando é que virá uma instabilidade a sério, porque eu já estou farto deste calor



do calor não ando farto, tou farto é de esperar por uma trovoada.


----------



## diogo (17 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

Por aqui tive mínima de *16.2ºC*

Agora: 25.6ºC , 35% HR , 1016 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2008 às 12:09)

Olá a todos ! 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *19,7 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *30,3 ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2008 às 12:18)

Neste momento por aqui já estão 33.3ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2008 às 12:29)

Aqui parece que está mais fresco que ontem.

Por agora tenho 26,1ºC e céu limpo com 16,5ºC de mínima.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2008 às 12:33)

Por aqui tb já passou dos 33C. vai estar muito calor. estou de ferias e a aproveitar a nova opcao mobile do meteopt.com

portanto desculpem a falta de acentos e abreviaturas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2008 às 12:36)

Gerofil disse:


> *Dia quente com alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde.*
> 
> TROVOADA SECA EM BADAJOZ (Vídeo)



Curiosamente, ontem estive em Badajoz e pensei que fosse fazer trovoada, porque o céu estava ligeiramente nublado por nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical.
Já agora, alguém sabe exactamente onde está localizada a estação meteorológica de Badajoz? 
Por várias vezes que lá vou noto que a estação de Badajoz tem máximas cerca de *3 ºC* inferiores às temperaturas que eu registo no carro e não me parece que o meu carro marque mal, pois fiz uma série de registos horários e comparei com as estações das várias localidades por onde passei, em Portugal, e as temperaturas registadas pelo carro batiam certo com os registos oficiais.
Ontem o meu carro registou *37,5 ºC* em Badajoz, já ao fim da tarde.


----------



## jpmartins (17 Jul 2008 às 13:44)

Por aqui 28.3ºC às 13h.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2008 às 13:50)

O intenso calor está a provocar o desenvolvimento de nebulosidade nas regiões montanhosas da Beira Alta. Possibilidade de actidade eléctrica para a meia tarde.

*Temperaturas às 13h00:*

Beja (247 m) 35.3° 
Evora (246 m) 34.5° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 33.4° 
Tancos (80 m) 32.6° 
Portalegre (590 m) 32.0° 
Montijo (11 m) 31.8° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 31.3° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 31.3° 
Lisbon (105 m) 31.2° 
Viseu (644 m) 29.6° 
Coimbra (179 m) 29.1° 
Vila Real (562 m) 28.3° 
Braganca (692 m) 27.8° 
Sagres (26 m) 27.3° 
Funchal (56 m) 25.8° 
Faro (8 m) 25.5° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 25.3° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 25.2° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 25.1° 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 24.8° 
Monte Real (54 m) 23.8° 
Porto Santo (82 m) 23.5° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 23.4° 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 23.2° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 23.0° 
Santa Maria (100 m) 22.9° 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 22.5° 
Horta/Faial (41 m) 22.4° 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 22.2° 
Horta (62 m) 21.9° 
Flores (29 m) 21.5° 
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 19.2° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Sueste (17 Jul 2008 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

Registei 19.3ºC de minima e agora estou com 26.2ºC, a máxima até ao momento foi de 27.1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2008 às 14:07)

já passou dos 36 oC

se não for nova maxima do ano vai ficar perto.

calor sufocante.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 14:17)

Tive uma mínima de 16,9ºC e uma humidade mínima de 98%HR ás 5:27...Mas hoje sim o calor apertou a sério por Setubal uma vez que a Humidade é baixa tenho neste momento *28%HR* temperatura de *33,5ºC* e a máxima até ao momento foi de *34,7ºC* ás 12:57...a máxima do ano até agora!


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 14:36)

Novo pico de máxima *34,8ºC* agora 33,9ºC e 27%HR vento a rondar os 5km/h de W


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

Está um forno lá fora   *34,8ºC*, *26%HR* vento fraco! a máxima até agora foi *35,4ºC* ás 15:14


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2008 às 15:29)

Boa tarde!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,4ºC
Tmax 31,9ºC

Neste momento céu pouco nublado mas alguns cumulus a formarem-se a este (fotocópia dos últimos dias). Ás 13h registava 27ºC mas penso que a partir daí o calor tem-se intensificado bastante! Está um verdadeiro forno!

*Tmin 18,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 15:36)

A subir bem agora o vento está a zero a humidade a 26% e a temperatura nos *37,0ºC* até falta o ar, está abrasador o tempo o ar até queima á sombra  não esperava tanto calor depois de ver o dia de ontem que estava humido a meio da tarde  e estive a ver o modelo e amanha e quem sabe até sábado estará mais quente ainda!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 15:38)

Por aqui na terra do vento, está muito vento de Oeste como é costume.

Estou com 26.3ºC vento nos 35 km/h (média) rajada máxima de 44 km/h.

A pressão está já nos 1013hpa


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 15:53)

*37,5ºC*
*25%HR*
*0,0km/h*
*1013hpa*


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 16:05)

Sem duvida amanha e sábado será o pico do calor com temperaturas a ficar perto dos 40ºC!! agora aqui 37,4ºC a máxima até agora foi de *37,8ºC* um verdadeiro forno


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jul 2008 às 16:47)

Miguel por aqui tb ando com temperaturas de 37ºC , 38ºC

as 16h tinha 37,5ºC

ta mesmo muito calor..


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2008 às 16:50)

Por aqui céu limpo e 30,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 17:03)

A máxima de hoje está feita e foi de uns torridos *37,8ºC*...

Agora estão 35,4ºC, 26%HR, 1013hpa e vento a 0,0km/h


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2008 às 17:15)

Ora adivinhem lá quem ficou de novo doente...? 





Há coisas que não mudam  

Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, embora uma ténue neblina se vá começando a notar. Mas nem assim o forno arrefece! Está um dia bem quente!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2008 às 17:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 37.6ºC, agora está um pouco mais baixo estão 36.6ºC, mas que calor


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 17:22)

vitamos disse:


> Ora adivinhem lá quem ficou de novo doente...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E não foi a unica a ficar doente! ás 15h UTC a maioria no sul ficou doente 

Agora 34,7ºC e 28%HR


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 17:27)

vitamos disse:


> Ora adivinhem lá quem ficou de novo doente...?
> 
> Há coisas que não mudam
> 
> Por aqui o céu está praticamente limpo, embora uma ténue neblina se vá começando a notar. Mas nem assim o forno arrefece! Está um dia bem quente!



Está na hora da sesta  maior parte dos Alentejanos estão a acordar agora.

Por aqui máxima de 26.9ºC agora estou com 25.4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jul 2008 às 17:33)

miguel disse:


> E não foi a unica a ficar doente! ás 15h UTC a maioria no sul ficou doente



Miguel, um pequeno reparo:

No quadro "tempo presente" só aparecem as principais estações pelo que ás 15 UTC e ás 16 UTC são sempre as mesmas estações (principais) a aparecer! Só no separador "observações de superfície" , que nesta altura só está actualizado ás 13 UTC aparecem todas as estações


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 17:36)

vitamos disse:


> Miguel, um pequeno reparo:
> 
> No quadro "tempo presente" só aparecem as principais estações pelo que ás 15 UTC e ás 16 UTC são sempre as mesmas estações (principais) a aparecer! Só no separador "observações de superfície" , que nesta altura só está actualizado ás 13 UTC aparecem todas as estações



Há ok  obrigado pelo reparo vitamos!

33,9ºC, 30%HR, 1013hpa


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 18:22)

Boa tarde!

Curiosamente, aqui a máxima foi inferior aos últimos 2 dias.
Máxima de hoje: *31,3ºC*.

Por agora vento moderado a forte de NO e 27ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 18:24)

Ainda com 32,1ºC, 32%HR e 1012hpa


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2008 às 18:42)

Aqui também foi um dia agradável sem extremos, 30 °C, com o vento NW a aumentar de intensidade, vento esse que sabe muito bem.


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2008 às 19:05)

Máximo Hoje:  37.1 ºC (15:26) 
Mínimo Hoje:  16.3 ºC (05:54) 

Segundo máxima do ano.

O dia mais quente continua a ser 28/6 com 37,6ºC

Amanhã há mais.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 19:09)

vou ainda com 31,0ºC e 33%HR se não vem vento do mar a noite vai ser complicada para dormir!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 20:01)

Por aqui o vento está no pico tive uma rajada máxima até agora de 60 km/h.

Estou com 22.0ºC....pressão nos 1012hpa


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2008 às 20:03)

Boa tarde 
Hoje esteve mais um belo dia de praia, por terras Algarvias
Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2008 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e dia agradável sem muito calor,nem chega aos 30ºC.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
actual: 26.9ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

Por aqui céu limpo e 27,6ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 16,5ºC / 30,9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (17 Jul 2008 às 20:44)

por aqui 26ºC
céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## henriquesillva (17 Jul 2008 às 21:05)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min............................21.1º
T máx...........................30.1º
T actual........................27.7º

H min............................32%
H máx...........................58%

Pressão actual................1014 hPa


----------



## mocha (17 Jul 2008 às 21:17)

boas, finalmente o vento ja mostra sinal de vida sempre vai aliviando o calor, sigo com 24,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2008 às 21:18)

Por aqui a ventania continua  devido ás nuvens que estão a formar na Serra de Sintra.

Estou com 18.7ºC a pressão está nos 1012hpa a humidade está nos 86%.


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jul 2008 às 21:39)

Olá! Aqui levantou-se um ventinho intenso a partir das 19:30 e desde então nunca mais parou.

Tal foi o suficiente para atirar a temperatura para valores mais baixos, comparando com o dia de ontem: _agora estão 20.6ºC_ enquanto que ontem tinha a esta hora _27.4ºC_.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 21:57)

Aqui a mesma coisa.
Ontem a esta hora ainda andava acima dos 25ºC.
Hoje e agora estou com *19,6ºC*. E é a minima do dia até ao momento.
E por este andar, vai continuar a baixar até ao fim do dia.

Toca abrir as janelas para a casa refrescar!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2008 às 21:59)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 22,8 ºC (06h32); Temperatura máxima - 35,4 ºC (16h52); Temperatura actual - 28,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

*Dia mais quente do mês, mas ainda mais fresco que os 37,6 ºC do dia 6 de Junho. A máxima em Julho do ano passado foi de 39,8 ºC.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - *35,4 ºC* (dia 17)


----------



## diogo (17 Jul 2008 às 22:01)

Por aqui tive máxima de *27.7ºC*

Agora: 17.5ºC , 57% HR , 1014 hPa , céu parcialmente nublado (nuvens a Sul e na serra) , vento moderado


----------



## Sueste (17 Jul 2008 às 22:09)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá foi assim:

*Temp. Máx.* 30.2ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.3ºC
*Temp. Actual. *27.3ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2008 às 22:12)

Agora vou aqui com 23,6ºC, 58%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Jul 2008 às 22:55)

Boa noite. Por aqui foi mais um dia de muitas nuvens, algum sol e alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 19,4ºC

Tmax - 27,5ºC

Actual - 22,5ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (17 Jul 2008 às 23:26)

Olá mais uma vez!

À momentos, em Almada (Anselmo de Andrade):

21.5 °C  
Humidade 43 %   
Pressão 1018 hPa   
Vento: 2.9 km/h   
Vento (direcção): Noroeste


----------



## Turista (17 Jul 2008 às 23:40)

Olá a todos!
De momento estou com 18,5ºC / 91% de humidade / 1016,3 hPa. (a pressão tem vindo a descer)

Extremos de hoje:
Min - 17,6ºC
Máx - 21,2ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2008 às 23:46)

Extremos do dia 17 de Julho:

*Máxima: 31,3ºC
Minima: 19,0ºC* (às 23:20).

Agora está estável nos 19,2ºC.
O vento sopra moderado de NO.


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 00:26)

De momento, 27º e vento em calma total É curioso, que desde as 8h da manha que a temperatura está estacionária nos 27º!  É a diferença do clima de "cabo" aqui da zona...nos grandes caloroes no resto do país, aqui mantém-se "ameno". Mas atenção que estes valores "baixos" são enganadores...tive hoje na praia da ilha do farol das 10h às 15h sempre com vento nulo (o mar era um espelho autentico), e tornava-se impossivel estar fora de água passei lá a noite... calção chinelo e alsas, nao sei qual foi a minima, mas certamente um pouco superior aos 19º registados no aeroporto de Faro. Hoje já de regresso a Olhão não vai ser fácil dormir, e a continuar assim amanha vai haver calor a sério!


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Jul 2008 às 00:34)

Extremos do dia 17 de julho 

Minima 23.3 ºC 
Max 30 ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 01:00)

Levante disse:


> De momento, 27º e vento em calma total É curioso, que desde as 8h da manha que a temperatura está estacionária nos 27º!  É a diferença do clima de "cabo" aqui da zona...nos grandes caloroes no resto do país, aqui mantém-se "ameno". Mas atenção que estes valores "baixos" são enganadores...tive hoje na praia da ilha do farol das 10h às 15h sempre com vento nulo (o mar era um espelho autentico), e tornava-se impossivel estar fora de água passei lá a noite... calção chinelo e alsas, nao sei qual foi a minima, mas certamente um pouco superior aos 19º registados no aeroporto de Faro. Hoje já de regresso a Olhão não vai ser fácil dormir, e a continuar assim amanha vai haver calor a sério!




Tal e qual Levante... Aqui tambem vai ser dificil dormir... Nem um bafo de brisa aqui passa...
O mar tambem estava aqui mas ja com alguma ondulação do levante que vai ser muito bom para o surf / BB ... 1,5m!!, este fim de semana em que o mar vai estar em alta!
Aqui  temperatura  difere um pouco mas a oscilação tambem é relativa entre a noite e o dia..

Amanha isto promete assar...

Ja agora de salientar a bonita lua cheia aqui no Algarve!! Noite Tipica Algarvia


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jul 2008 às 01:53)

]ToRnAdO[;78322 disse:
			
		

> ... Aqui tambem vai ser dificil dormir... Nem um bafo de brisa aqui passa...!, este fim de semana em que o mar vai estar em alta!-..
> 
> Amanha isto promete assar...



Amanhã chegarei a esse forno.
Já avisei os companheiros de férias, que à chegada, 
talvez haja Verão a mais que não estará de partida...

Por aqui, ainda que bem menos quente, (ronda os 20º,céu limpo mas  cheio de luar,sem vento) , mas igualmente, mais uma bela noite de Verão.
Por aqui dorme-se quase sempre bem, mesmo em tempo de Verão...


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Jul 2008 às 06:37)

Bom dia, aqui pelos 38º,47',16'' Norte; 9º,21',20'' Oeste (entre Mem-Martins e Sintra) foi uma noite de vendaval, nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura baixa. Neste momento estão 16,2º, e 70% de humidade. O Verão ainda cá não chegou... Teve uns ameaços na terça e na Quarta mas chegar, ainda não chegou...


----------



## Jota 21 (18 Jul 2008 às 08:07)

Correcção: Humidade Relativa neste momento (8:05H) 87% (não podiam estar 70% ás 6:30h, claro). Temperatura: 16,8º. Nevoeiro: a levantar apouco e pouco. Vento: Ainda umas boas rajadas.


----------



## psm (18 Jul 2008 às 08:40)

Bom dia.
Cheguei da assafora que estava, com neblina, céu nublado(estratos), bem fresco vento fraco de N,NO passo a serra de Sintra, e tenho céu limpo, vento fraco de direção indefinida,e sem barrão na serra,pois a inversão deve andar +- pelos 300m,um dia normal de verão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2008 às 09:17)

Bom Dia
Hoje tive uma minima de 18.9ºC, neste momento estão 25.8ºC e céu limpo.
O IM está a prever para domingo condições favoráveis á ocorrênçia de trovoadas no interior Norte e Centro


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2008 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

POr aqui a minima desta noite foi de 23,6ºC


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,9ºC
Tmax 29,9ºC (mais baixa do que eu pensava)

Hoje céu limpo com alguma neblina. Pressão em apenas 1013hPa 
*
Tmin 18,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia,
Ceu limpo com o termómetro já nos 22.1ºC e a pressão 1013.9hPa.
A min. matinal foi de 16.8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.4 ºC (06:18) 

Minima fresca por aqui. Ontem ao fim da tarde principio de noite, também se tornou desagradavel devido ao vento que se levantou.

Hoje vamos ter um dia de calor a sério. Aqui para a Moita o modelo Aladin do IM dá uma máxima de 38 a 40ºC mas com previsões de 40 a 43ºC por perto.

Este modelo não falha por muito no que se refere a máximas por aqui. Como já estou de férias vou acompanhar a evolução da temperatura dentro de água


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 10:04)

HotSpot disse:


> Este modelo não falha por muito no que se refere a máximas por aqui. Como já estou de férias vou acompanhar a evolução da temperatura dentro de água



Faz o seguimento a partir do ''raio X'' do meteo galicia 

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/observacion/satelite/imaxes/SST.jpg

Neste momento sigo com 29.7ºC a subir!!


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 10:23)

Minima de 23º e desde as 8h da manha que estão 30º! Dia tipico de levante, com vento leste de fraca intensidade, humidade baixa e alguma poeira no ar!  venha disto para o mar voltar a aquecer


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2008 às 10:54)

Boas, neste momento sigo com 29.6ºC que calorão , a mínima foi de 21.9ºC.

Registos da temperatura entre as 23h30m e as 02h00m.

23h30m: 27.6ºC
23h45m: 28.1ºC
00h00m: 28.2ºC
00h15m: 28.5ºC
00h30m: 28.6ºC
00h45m: 28.0ºC
01h00m: 23.0ºC (-5.0ºC em apenas 15 minutos)
01h15m: 22.9ºC
01h30m: 23.0ºC
01h45m: 22.8ºC
02h00m: 22.7ºC

A partir daqui fui tentar dormir.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 11:09)

V.R.S.A

Bati agora e ja passa dos 31ºC

31.1ºC


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 12:06)

Pois é vizinho, essa descida foi de repente, sentiu-se bem quando o vento virou de repente para sueste e veio "fresco" do mar. Mas depois manteve-se estável e fez uma noite quente e às 8h da manha já estavam 30º...se tiveres oportunidade olha bem pro mar duma zona elevada...tá assim espelho e o vê-se claramente um género de poeira  31º agora


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2008 às 12:46)

Neste momento estou com 30.4ºC mas já tive 31.4ºC  

Tive uma mínima de 16.6ºC, noite bastante humida onde a humidade chegou aos 97%.


----------



## diogo (18 Jul 2008 às 12:57)

Hoje tive mínima de *16.8ºC*

Agora: 27.5ºC , 32% HR , 1012 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 13:10)

Olá,boas tardes aos membros e visitantes,este é o meu 1 post.Residente em Castelo Branco terra de muito calor neste momento, ontem registei a máx.do ano 36 graus mas hoje vai subir muito + as 13,00h 34 graus.

Até já.


----------



## storm (18 Jul 2008 às 13:29)

boas,

Temperatura actual: 30.4ºC


Cumps,


----------



## Sueste (18 Jul 2008 às 13:30)

Olá boa tarde,

Tive de minima 21.8ºC e agora sigo com 32.4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 13:43)

v.r.s.a

33.6


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2008 às 13:53)

Por aqui o calor aperta, 31.2ºC. Conferi o valor da estação com mais dois sensores portáteis e conferiram o valor dado pela estação, a diferença era de uma décima (31.3ºC). É incrivel a diferença de temp. do centro de Aveiro (valor da estação da Univ. de Aveiro) para aqui. Estou a 15 km, mas Aveiro está mais perto da costa.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 13:56)

bem por aqui a mínima foi de 18,6ºC...

O dia prometia aquecer e de que maneira pois ás 11:11 já tinha 30,8ºC e 37%HR mas depois o vento aumentou e a humidade também e a temperatura baixou para os 28/29ºC até a pouco tempo...Agora a minha estação marca 30,4ºC, 37%HR, 1012hpa e 12,2km/h


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2008 às 14:12)

Current Temperature (°C): Fri 18 Jul 13:00 BST

Temp. 
Evora (246 m) 36.5° 
Beja (247 m) 36.0° 
Portalegre (590 m) 35.2° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 35.0° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 34.4° 
Viseu (644 m) 31.8° 
Faro (8 m) 31.5° 
Coimbra (179 m) 31.5° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 31.5° 
Lisbon (105 m) 31.4° 
Vila Real (562 m) 30.1° 
Braganca (692 m) 29.7° 
Montijo (11 m) 29.2° 
Sagres (26 m) 27.1° 
Monte Real (54 m) 26.6° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 26.6° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 24.6° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 24.6° 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 24.2° 
Funchal (56 m) 24.2° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 24.0° 
Santa Maria (100 m) 23.4° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 23.1° 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 23.0° 
Porto Santo (82 m) 23.0° 
Flores (29 m) 22.7° 
Horta/Faial (41 m) 22.4° 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 22.2° 
Horta (62 m) 22.1° 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 21.8° 
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 19.2° 

TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS DE ONTEM

Beja (247 m) 38°  
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 37°  
Evora (246 m) 37°  
Castelo Branco (384 m) 35°  
Portalegre (590 m) 35°  
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 34°  
Montijo (11 m) 33°  
Lisbon (105 m) 33°  
Vila Real (562 m) 32°  
Braganca (692 m) 32°  
Coimbra (179 m) 31°  
Viseu (644 m) 31°  
Sagres (26 m) 29°  
Funchal (56 m) 28°  
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 27°  
Faro (8 m) 27°  
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 26°  
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 26°  
Horta/Faial (41 m) 25°  
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 25°  
Monte Real (54 m) 25°  
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 25°  
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 25°  
Porto Santo (82 m) 25°  
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 25°  
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 24°  
Horta (62 m) 24°  
Santa Maria (100 m) 24°  
Flores (29 m) 24°  
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 23°  

Fonte: WeatherOnline

*O INSTITUTO DE METEOROLOGIA,* *enquanto serviço publico*, *deve uma explicação ao país pelo facto de nestes dias de calor nem todas as estações da sua rede forneceram dados meteorológicos de hora a hora.*


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 14:16)

Aqui agora lá vai subindo mas mesmo assim bem menos que ontem a mesma hora!! vou agora com 31,6ºC e 35%HR


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 14:42)

O tempo hoje por aqui nada tem a ver com o de ontem máis vento e mais humidade logo muito menos calor só tive de máxima até agora 31,8ºC agora voltou a baixar e vou com 29,4ºC e 39%HR o vento com rajadas entre os 10 e os 15km/h de W...a ver o resto da tarde!


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 15:45)

33º, vento sueste fraco, 38% de humidade, "calima", verdadeiro forno  Eu gostava de saber qual é o sitio da nossa costa em que faz um calor destes com vento side-on shore


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 15:50)

Por aqui sigo com *37,9ºC* Já é nova máxima do ano.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 16:01)

*38,0ºC* por aqui e "activado" o alerta laranja para calor.

Tá um forno e eu a fazer a digestão


----------



## Sueste (18 Jul 2008 às 16:03)

Neste momento estou com 32.0ºC e tive de máxima, até ao momento de, 32.7ºC.

Por cá o vento já girou para SW.


----------



## TaviraMan (18 Jul 2008 às 16:03)

Boas pessoal

Aqui nestas paragens o tempo quente chegou hoje em força. Estão 32ºC e vento muito quente de Leste.


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 16:19)

É pena o apagão que está aacontecer ás estações do IM. Mesmo na observação de superfície ás 14 UTC são poucas as estações disponíveis... Beja seguia com 38,5ºC, nem quero imaginar a Amareleja!

Aqui tempo abafado, alguma neblina/fumo  e infelizmente um cheiro a queimado


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2008 às 16:23)

Olá! 

Isto hoje nem se pode andar na rua... E muito menos de transportes públicos que não tenham ar condicionado! (quase que preferia ir a pé do que de autocarro!) 

Bom, vamos ao que interessa, neste momento:

33.5 °C   
Humidade 22 %   
Pressão 1015 hPa   
Vento 9.7 km/h   
Vento (direcção) Noroeste


----------



## vitamos (18 Jul 2008 às 16:28)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Olá!
> 
> Isto hoje nem se pode andar na rua... E muito menos de transportes públicos que não tenham ar condicionado! (quase que preferia ir a pé do que de autocarro!)



Isso cheira-me a TST  (essa bela transportadora da margem sul). Engraçado comparar a temperatura em Almada com a da Moita que o HotSpot está a registar (Cuidado HotSpot a esse ritmo bates os 40º ainda hoje  ). Poucos km de diferença mas caracteristicas locais bastante distintas (conheço relativamente bem a Moita e muitissimo bem almada  )
Daqui a pouco sigo viagem para Lisboa... O tempo não está para isso, mas lá terá de ser


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jul 2008 às 16:32)

Por cá o dia tem sido de muitas nuvens, mas sem precipitação até ao momento. Tarde algo quente. Mas longe dos valores que se registam aí no continente


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2008 às 16:34)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> ola,boas tardes aos membros e visitantes,este e o meu 1 post.residente em castelo branco terra de muito calor neste momento, ontem registei a max.do ano 36 graus mas hoje vai subir muito + as 13,00h 34 graus.
> 
> ate já.



Bem-vindo e que venham esses registos de Castelo Branco!


Por aqui bem mais a Sul.. o "calor" vai nos 19,9ºC uma máxima bem distinta da vossa nos 20,2ºC.
Aqui perto na estação de Santana nos Açores do IM, os dados tardam em surgir.





83%HR
1018hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 16:43)

boas!por castelo branco ja foi batido o maximo 37 graus.devido as altas temparaturas esta bruma e vento fraco de sul.tambem foi batido a temparatura minima 22.8º noite tropical.o que vale e que estou ferias e da para estar em casa 2 duas maquinas a fazer tass tassnas proximas 17 horas ja vou estar noutros ares mais frecos que dizer praia


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 16:47)

Sueste disse:


> Neste momento estou com 32.0ºC e tive de máxima, até ao momento de, 32.7ºC.
> 
> Por cá o vento já girou para SW.



Aqui ainda nao virou totalmente, está SSE. Quando está tempo de levante, a brisa de sw surge primeiro no "extremo norte" no golfo de cadiz, o que se compreende visto que o levante é uma corrente de E-SE que vem do estreito e os locais de maxima intensidade são, obviamente, o estreito e a zona de Cadiz e depois disso aqui a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, o proximo local onde a corrente "bate". Geralmente no restante sotavento e na costa de Huelva a intensidade do vento leste é inferior assim como a mudança de direcção do vento se dá mais cedo. Isto não vem em nenhuma descrição climática (penso eu), mas anos de observação e conhecimento das outras praias do sotavento permitem tirar esta conclusao.


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 16:47)

A estação de Abrantes já chegou aos *40,2ºC*

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IABRANTE3

Aqui máxima para já de *38,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 17:16)

ja estou a chegar aos 38º eh! esta ca um sufoco amanha vai ser pior com ligeira descida de temparatura par domingo.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 17:22)

A temperatura começou a subir a partir das 16 horas e neste momento tenho *36,1ºC*, *28%HR* e vento inferior a 5km/h de Este não vai chegar a máxima de ontem ainda assim!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2008 às 17:31)

Rog disse:


> Aqui perto na estação de Santana nos Açores do IM, os dados tardam em surgir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é possível ! 
Lá está o IM a desiludir-me outra vez; desta vez demonstra demasiada ignorância.
Deviam começar a admitir pessoal formado em Geografia para que isto não acontecesse e, já agora, pessoal que saiba escrever Português correctamente, já que na descrição da estação de Ponte de Lima está escrito «Ponte de Lima - Escola *Agrícula*».


----------



## jpmartins (18 Jul 2008 às 17:51)

Bem a pressão está a ficar interessante 1012.2 hPa


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 17:54)

Falando na pressão eu aqui tenho 1010hpa 

A máxima está feita e foi de *36,1ºC*

Agora vou com 35,4ºC, 28%HR, 1010hpa e vento a zero


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2008 às 17:56)

hoje ja teve 40ºC por aqui..

pelo menos era o que marcava as 16h 

grande dia de calor...ja tive a dar uns mergulhos na minha piscina para ver se refrescava


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 17:57)

pelas analises dos modelos gfs das 12h este sufoco ainda vai durar pelo menos ate ao dia 23 quarta!serà? 
para mim é a pior altura do ano  para se poder viver ao cima da terra, sao 4 meses de autentico sufoco e mal estar.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 18:02)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> pelas analises dos modelos gfs das 12h este sufoco ainda vai durar pelo menos ate ao dia 23 quarta!serà?
> para mim é a pior altura do ano  para se poder viver ao cima da terra, sao 4 meses de autentico sufoco e mal estar.



Sim apesar de ter uma trégua no domingo em muitas zonas mas depois volta a subir nos primeiros dois dias da semana!!apenas a partir de 23 refresca por uns dias que podem ser a volta de 5 dias nada mau! 

35,3ºC


----------



## Kraliv (18 Jul 2008 às 18:03)

Boas,


Aqui pelo Redondo temperatura máxima, *40,1ºC* com 26% HR


Temperatura actual 38,3ºC, vento 14Km/h E



bom fim de semana


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 18:11)

ainda 31º, o vento já virou para W (fraco) em Faro, mas aqui o mar estsá calmo e o mar está completamente espelho. Que sufoco


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 18:16)

desculpem a gramatica, estava a escrever à pressa  queria dizer q o vento está em calma total e o mar um espelho aqui na zona, ainda nao virou para brisa de W. Em Cadiz o vento SE ainda sopra forte, o que quer dizer que amanha deve ser mais do mesmo  Sevilha com 40º, Moron de la Frontera 42, e com certeza mais locais do vale do Guadalquivir a atingirem valores extremos, assim como deve ter acontecido na Amareleja, Mertola e Alcoutim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 18:25)

Levante disse:


> ainda 31º, o vento já virou para W (fraco) em Faro, mas aqui o mar estsá calmo e o mar está completamente espelho. Que sufoco



levante que sorte tu tens viveres em harmonia com ar desse imenso oceano porque por estes lados nem cheiro de oceano so te digo esta ca um sufoco 37º ainda por estas bandas


----------



## Sueste (18 Jul 2008 às 18:26)

Levante disse:


> Aqui ainda nao virou totalmente, está SSE. Quando está tempo de levante, a brisa de sw surge primeiro no "extremo norte" no golfo de cadiz, o que se compreende visto que o levante é uma corrente de E-SE que vem do estreito e os locais de maxima intensidade são, obviamente, o estreito e a zona de Cadiz e depois disso aqui a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, o proximo local onde a corrente "bate". Geralmente no restante sotavento e na costa de Huelva a intensidade do vento leste é inferior assim como a mudança de direcção do vento se dá mais cedo. Isto não vem em nenhuma descrição climática (penso eu), mas anos de observação e conhecimento das outras praias do sotavento permitem tirar esta conclusao.




Obrigado pelas explicações vizinho "Levante" 
Realmente, faz sentido mas na altura estava a estranhar o facto de em Faro estar de Sueste/Leste e em Tavira, segundo o site do Centro Ciência Viva, também estar de Sueste/Leste.

Por cá está 31.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Sueste (18 Jul 2008 às 18:30)

Bem-vindo ALBIMETEO 

Estamos a contar com essas "medições" vindas do interior sofocante   !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 18:39)

V.R.S.A

Aqui o mar ja nao esta assim tao calmo... a primeira ondulaçao de levante esta a chegar com 0.5m nos sets e esta a aumentar... o vento é nulo e o bafo continua com 30.3Cº...

Parece que esta temp ja esta a estabilizar para a noite... mais uma para tar com 'os bafos de fora'


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2008 às 18:39)

Boa Tarde

Bem mas que dia torrido que está hoje... a temperatura máxima foi de 39.1ºC e o vento sopra fraco de Este e ainda por cima é quente, nem se consegue estar muito tempo lá fora, neste moento ainda estão uns torridos 37.2ºC

T. Minima de Hoje: 18.9ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jul 2008 às 18:40)

Insuportável! É só o que consigo dizer deste calor que pica como abelhas!
Só se consegue algum alívio em casa com tudo fechado e a ventoinha a trabalhar (sou anti-Ar Condicionado...)
Sigo com 39ºC depois de ter registado uma max de 41ºC. É nestas alturas que não gosto deste Alentejo Interior...
Esta noite levantei-me por volta das 4h (por causa do concurso de professores...) e estavam 23ºC - Noite tropical!
A pressão lá vai descendo devido à depressão térmica ibérica, mas com o ar tão seco nem pensar em formação de nuvens convectivas... É aguentar o calor e mais nada!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jul 2008 às 18:44)

jpmartins disse:


> Bem a pressão está a ficar interessante 1012.2 hPa



Não vale a pena grande entusiasmo... O ar está excessivamente seco pelo que não será possível a condensação em altitude. Logo, nem pensar nuns cumulonimbus interessantes para refrescar os ânimos.


----------



## Sueste (18 Jul 2008 às 18:47)

miguel disse:


> Falando na pressão eu aqui tenho 1010hpa
> 
> A máxima está feita e foi de *36,1ºC*
> 
> Agora vou com 35,4ºC, 28%HR, 1010hpa e vento a zero




Já agora, falando de pressão, infelizmente a minha estação não indica a pressão mas consultando os sites da proximidade (Região turismo do Algarve e Centro de Ciência Viva em Tavira)

Faro - 1008.0 Milibares   
Tavira - 1007 mBar


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

O dia mais quente do ano por aqui. Por agora ainda 32,2ºC e o céu sem nuvens.

Extremos de hoje: 17,4ºC / 32,9ºC


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

É verdade, o mar apesar de espelho no horizonte, na barra já se vê o swell a  crescer! boas noticias pra quem amanha tem tempo pa ir apanhar umas no farol ou em tavira  Atenção malta do sul ao sat24, as meninas que se formaram em Marrocos estão a vir na direcção do golfo de Cadiz... fui ver os registos e foi o dia inteiro de trovada seca em grande parte das estações do interior, ao mesmo tempo com temperaturas proximas dos 40º e sem chuva. Se esta massa convectiva nao se dissipar podemos ter alguma animação não digo esta noite mas amanha de manha...mas tenho poucas esperanças, que apesar da pressão estar baixa, o ar está demasiado seco, nem em mar alto parece haver humidade, nem a temperatura deste é ainda convidativa à formação de novas células.  Esta situação foi em tudo semelhante à de agosto do ano passado em que desancou água e trovoes como nem de inverno se vê, um dia quente de levante, uma circulação de sul em marrocos com formação de novas células em pleno mar perto da costa algarvia. A diferença residia na temperatura da água, que devia andar perto dos 24º. Este factor e a humidade muito reduzida devem acabar com isto muito cedo...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 19:06)

Amigo Levante

O levante tem por habito trazer humidade á noite...

Hoje a temp_agua aqui na zona segundo o meteogalicia as 12h estava nos 25Cº...

Se elas estao secas ao passar pelo mar carregam.. nao ha problemas disso.. 

Pressao baixa/calor/Humidade acho que nao vai faltar... Os ingredientes estao lá embora nao seja nada por ai alem em termos barulhentos... mas estamos ca para ver..

Para quem gosta de surf... Recomendo este fim de semana para a pratica mas cuidado com as nuvens barulhentas nao va um 'gajo' ficar assado na agua


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 19:07)

Sueste disse:


> Já agora, falando de pressão, infelizmente a minha estação não indica a pressão mas consultando os sites da proximidade (Região turismo do Algarve e Centro de Ciência Viva em Tavira)
> 
> Faro - 1008.0 Milibares
> Tavira - 1007 mBar



em castelo branco tambem estou 1010 mbar,como estamos sobre pressao termica no interior da PI penso que seja disso.neste momento ainda 36.5º


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 19:07)

Ainda com 34,0C e 34%HR este fim de tarde está a ser mais quente que ontem!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2008 às 19:15)

Há pouco esqueci-me de referir que a temperatura máxima de hoje( 39.1ºC) foi a máxima do ano até ao momento


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2008 às 19:30)

Boa tarde pessoal

Bem-vindo ao fórum *ALBIMETEO*! 

Aqui, e para não fugir à regra, tive a máxima do ano: *36,5ºC*.
Calor por demais hoje...

Por agora 29,1ºC.

Ah, a minima foi de 18,0ºC.


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 19:33)

Ainda assim tenho as minhas duvidas de que isto dê nalguma coisa, esta situação é frequente em Marrocos, particularmente no interior, chegam à costa e dissipam-se...salvo raras excepções! E este levante é muito seco, nem à noite trará grande humidade aqui na zona. Contudo, ainda há várias células em formação e de boa dimensao, nunca se sabe. A bóia marca 23º. Fazem-se apostas, mas eu aposto que nao dá em nada, no máximo umas nuvens altas resultantes do topo de células dissipadas...  O calor esse é que nao dá tréguas, 32º, vento 0, 43% de humidade, se esta estabilidade se mantiver adivinha-se a noite mais quente do ano. Pressão 1009 e a descer...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2008 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, como já foi dito, por membros vizinhos, calor.
Levante, o IM prevê chuva fraca para domingo de madrugada e manhã no Algarve.

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2008 às 19:39)

Olá!

Aqui o dia foi dos mais quentes. A temperatura mais alta foi de 35.9, ao início da tarde.

Neste momento tem vindo a descer, e está agora a 30.4ºC, ainda elevada.

Outros dados:

Humidade 25 %   
Pressão 1014 hPa   
Vento 10.4 km/h   
Vento (direcção) Oeste


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

35ºC por aqui..

céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## psm (18 Jul 2008 às 19:42)

Levante disse:


> Ainda assim tenho as minhas duvidas de que isto dê nalguma coisa, esta situação é frequente em Marrocos, particularmente no interior, chegam à costa e dissipam-se...salvo raras excepções! E este levante é muito seco, nem à noite trará grande humidade aqui na zona. Contudo, ainda há várias células em formação e de boa dimensao, nunca se sabe. A bóia marca 23º. Fazem-se apostas, mas eu aposto que nao dá em nada, no máximo umas nuvens altas resultantes do topo de células dissipadas...  O calor esse é que nao dá tréguas, 32º, vento 0, 43% de humidade, se esta estabilidade se mantiver adivinha-se a noite mais quente do ano. Pressão 1009 e a descer...



Concordo em pleno,e para ajudar ainda mais ao comentário, as nuvens em Marrocos em altitude vão se sul para norte.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2008 às 19:42)

vitamos disse:


> Isso cheira-me a TST  (essa bela transportadora da margem sul). Engraçado comparar a temperatura em Almada com a da Moita que o HotSpot está a registar (Cuidado HotSpot a esse ritmo bates os 40º ainda hoje  ). Poucos km de diferença mas caracteristicas locais bastante distintas (conheço relativamente bem a Moita e muitissimo bem almada  )
> Daqui a pouco sigo viagem para Lisboa... O tempo não está para isso, mas lá terá de ser



Tens o olfacto apurado!

De facto, é uma bela transportadora (not).

Nem dá para compreender muito bem como é que é possível que em apenas alguns kms, e duas cidades viradas para o rio, hajam estas variações acentuadas de temperatura.


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 19:47)

Fui agora ao site do IM e a previsão pra domingo é de céu pouco nublado... Esta situação de Marrocos é de acompanhar, apesar de ter as minhas dúvidas se chegará alguma coisa. Os nuestros hermanos também já se questionam no fórum se vai chegar lá  O que acho um pagode é a máxima que o IM previa para hoje, 27º. Máxima entre os 33 e os 34º e os 32º que continuam quase às 8 da noite sem sequer haver o tipico efeito fohen... acho que a malta lá nao se deu muito ao trabalho de ler as cartas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 20:04)

boas,como sempre, é sempre os mesmos a apanhar com o sufoco beja 40ºc evora 39.8ºc seguido de, adivilhaõ lá de quem?do albimeteo com os seus37,9ºc a sofer na pele. portanto maximas de hoje e do ano 37,9ºc e minima de 22.8ºc  se é se pode considerar temperatura


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2008 às 20:09)

> boas,como sempre, é sempre os mesmos a apanhar com o sufoco beja 40ºc evora 39.8ºc seguido de, adivilhaõ lá de quem?do albimeteo com os seus37,9ºc a sofer na pele. portanto maximas de hoje e do ano 37,9ºc e minima de 22.8ºc se é se pode considerar temperatura



ALBIMETEO possivelmente Évora passou dos 40ºC porque eu aqui registei     40ºC ás 16h..não sei se foi erro mas aqui a tarde pelo menos entre as 13h e 17h andou sempre acima de 38ºC..


----------



## Brunomc (18 Jul 2008 às 20:17)

quanto aquela situacão dos cumulos em marrocos..acho que se o vento mudasse para Noroeste era capaz de atingir pelo menos o Algarve ja não digo o Alentejo...acho que o vento ta a empurrar para o sul de espanha...não e?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 20:22)

Brunomc disse:


> ALBIMETEO possivelmente Évora passou dos 40ºC porque eu aqui registei     40ºC ás 16h..não sei se foi erro mas aqui a tarde pelo menos entre as 13h e 17h andou sempre acima de 38ºC..



brunomoc fui buscar estes dados fonte: ogimet  já agora no ranking das cidades europeias castelo branco ficou 18º com 37.3ºc.


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2008 às 20:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> brunomoc fui buscar estes dados fonte: ogimet  já agora no ranking das cidades europeias castelo branco ficou 18º com 37.3ºc.



Ranking de quê?
Valores máximos de sempre ou valores para o dia de hoje?


----------



## HotSpot (18 Jul 2008 às 20:27)

Máximo Hoje:  *38,6 ºC* (16:14) 

Novo máximo do ano. Já vai a descer a bom ritmo. Agora *29,1ºC*

Máximas de mais estações amadoras:

Alhos-Vedros *37,1ºC*
Lisboa (Portela) *36,2ºC*
Oeiras *34,2ºC*

No alentejo é que aqueceu mesmo bem. >40ºC


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 20:29)

Brunomc disse:


> quanto aquela situacão dos cumulos em marrocos..acho que se o vento mudasse para Noroeste era capaz de atingir pelo menos o Algarve ja não digo o Alentejo...acho que o vento ta a empurrar para o sul de espanha...não e?



Acho que fizeste confusão, o vento tinha é de virar para Sueste para que viesse na nossa direcção... De facto o tempo está de levante, supostamente chegaria aqui, o problema é que parece haver ambém uma circulação de ar muito seco no sentido sul-norte ao longo do golfo de cadiz, que está a trazer o intenso calor que se verificou hoje no algarve e em especial no interior do país. Prova dessa circulação foi a poeira hoje no ar (calima para os espanhóis), sendo muito dificil haver potencial convectivo no mar. No sat24 é perfeitamente visivel que se dissipa tudo assim que chega ao mar. è uma convectividade típica no interior marroquino, que se forma frequentemente devido ao intenso calor e à orografia (cadeia do Atlas), mas é muito raro cá chegar no verão, o costume são restos, em forma de nuvens altas, ou nevoeiro quando o levante é humido. Na zona envolvente ao estreito (gibraltar, tarifa, ceuta, melilla) é que pode ter sorte. Aliás em 30m formou-se uma menina perto de melilla. Se a situação durante a noite, nao evolui mais, digo eu.  Continua uma brasa...31º vento 0


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 20:33)

belem disse:


> Ranking de quê?
> Valores máximos de sempre ou valores para o dia de hoje?



belem penso que sejas as máximas do dia?


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2008 às 20:35)

Bem, não sei se tenho a estação avariada, mas está com 1008,5hPa


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> belem penso que sejas as máximas do dia?



Então e ficaram 18 cidades à frente, hoje??
Podes enviar-me um link?
Obrigado.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 20:52)

Aqui a temperatura tem vindo em queda vertiginosa e vou neste momento com 23,9ºC e a humidade alta de 68%HR a pressão está a subir e é agora de 1011hpa o vento fraco


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 21:09)

Levante disse:


> Ainda assim tenho as minhas duvidas de que isto dê nalguma coisa, esta situação é frequente em Marrocos, particularmente no interior, chegam à costa e dissipam-se...salvo raras excepções! E este levante é muito seco, nem à noite trará grande humidade aqui na zona. Contudo, ainda há várias células em formação e de boa dimensao, nunca se sabe. A bóia marca 23º. Fazem-se apostas, mas eu aposto que nao dá em nada, no máximo umas nuvens altas resultantes do topo de células dissipadas...  O calor esse é que nao dá tréguas, 32º, vento 0, 43% de humidade, se esta estabilidade se mantiver adivinha-se a noite mais quente do ano. Pressão 1009 e a descer...




Até poderá nao dar em nada... mas a não esquecer a ''corrente de ar'' nas quais essas celulas viajam e formam-se que é suficiente para chegar a este lado 

estou com 28ºC

Mas o levante , cheira-me que a partir desta noite trará humidade maritima para terra!!


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2008 às 21:12)

Olá, boa noite!

Ontem, o dia foi marcado por Sol, calor e céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, durante a tarde, juntamente com alguma poeira.
A temperatura mínima foi *21,5ºC* e a máxima foi *33,2ºC*.

Hoje, o dia foi mais quente ainda, e a poeira intensificou-se.
A temperatura mínima foi *23,0ºC* e a máxima foi *36,8ºC*.

Neste momento, a noite é tropicalíssima: sigo com 29,1ºC, a mesma temperatura que tenho na sala.
O céu está limpo, o vento está fraco, mas quente, e a poeira no ar é bastante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 21:14)

belem disse:


> Então e ficaram 18 cidades à frente, hoje??
> Podes enviar-me um link?
> Obrigado.



belem kink ogimet.com/rankins.phtml


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 21:14)

Aqui está a entrar já ar maritimo! vou com 22,3ºC e 74%HR


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 21:22)

A borrasca 'tropical' ja esta perto do Algarve e Andaluzia ...

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/satelite/index.jsp

:assobio:


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Jul 2008 às 21:26)

Boas hj o Dia foi escaldante ...
Aqui por sta iria tive estes dados 

18.2 C min 
34.9 C max 

Acho relevante por isto tambem.. Das 8h30 as 11h30 nao houve Vento, estranho por estas paragens, mas a minha max foi atingida as 14h30... e ai havia um vento medio de 22 Km\h, provavel e a minha max ter sido afectada. Visto que lisboa chegou aos 37,3 C ....

Alguma Duvida http://meteo.apsia.pt/meteo/index.html

Ate lg meteo camaradas xD


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 21:47)

Actualmente em Setubal:

*20,8ºC*
*81%HR*
*1011hpa*
*7,9km/h*


----------



## Rog (18 Jul 2008 às 21:58)

Boa noite, 
Céu nublado
18,8ºC
83%HR
1018hpa


----------



## storm (18 Jul 2008 às 22:11)

boas,

Máxima de hoje: 30.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.5º C

Cumps,


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2008 às 22:17)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 22,6 ºC (03h37); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (17h14); Temperatura actual - 31,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1009 hPa.

*Finalmente um típico dia de Verão no Alentejo: muito calor mas algo que é habitual nesta época do ano.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - *36,9* ºC (dia 18)


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2008 às 22:17)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 31.4ºC e mínima de 16.6ºC.

Agora estou com 20.9ºC algum vento e humidade nos 74%

É de destacar a baixa pressão que está em 1010hpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2008 às 22:28)

Ja se avista chuva no radar a SE perto dos estreito!!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 22:31)

por aqui ainda estaõ 30.7ºc 27% 1011mbar vento de sul sudoeste fracoestá na hora de ir passear o 4 patas pelo bairro até já.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2008 às 22:33)

Miguel estás a fazer inveja pá! Bem fresquinho em Setúbal. Aqui ainda estão uns escaldantes 28.3ºC.

Tenho a casa à mesma temperatura da rua. O que vale é a sala de estar que é o único sítio com climatização.

Outras informações registadas há momentos:

Humidade 24 %   
Pressão 1015 hPa   
Vento 4.3 km/h   
Vento (direcção) Este


----------



## Levante (18 Jul 2008 às 22:37)

28º, 50% humidade, vento 0 (para não variar) e indice de calor de 29º
Sim, já é visivel no radar, mas fui ver os registos de tanger e gibraltar e por ainda nao vi lá precipitação. Mas ve-se a subida para norte da massa sahariana, a ver vamos é se o vento SE que se faz sentir nessa zona consegue trazer qualquer coisa para cá sem dissipar...continuo com a mesma opinião de que, se nao haver começar a haver convectividade no mar, aqui só chegarão nuvens altas. Tamos cá pa ver


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2008 às 22:41)

]ToRnAdO[;78461 disse:
			
		

> Ja se avista chuva no radar a SE perto dos estreito!!
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/



Hey *ToRnAdO*, aquilo que é detectado no radar, são aerossois e ecos.

A precipitação de que falas é cada vez menos, e as células sobre Marrocos já estão "em fase de dissipação".


----------



## psm (18 Jul 2008 às 22:52)

Eu aconselho ao Tornado a ir ao eumesat, e ir á imagem do vapor de agua, e verificar em altitude a direção do vapor de agua.
Por aqui no estoril está um calor do caneco com vento quente de NO, que me desculpem a expressão


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Jul 2008 às 23:08)

boas

está um frio aqui em Sesimbra a esta hora estão só 28º  

que noite, lua cheia calor com fartura elas hoje vão andar doidas até logo 

abraços


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 23:15)

A temperatura estabilizou por aqui agora sigo com 20,4ºC, 87%HR, 1012hpa,  até se sente o cheiro a marezia depois do dia tão quente agora até parece friooo  e até é


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Jul 2008 às 23:33)

Boa noite. Por aqui dia quente e humido. Com céu muito nublado com algum sole aguaceiros fracos. A agua que caíu foi muito pouca e não chegou a 1 mm

Tmin - 19,4ºC

Tmax - 28ºC

Actual - 22,4ºC e 72 % Hr


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2008 às 23:46)

Já não estou tropical hoo vou com 19,9ºC e 89%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Jul 2008 às 23:47)

boas desde há 1 hora a temparatura pouco desceu só estamos com 29,3ºc esta vai ser pior que a noite passada quanto a temparaturas.vou despedir por esta noite e proximos 9 dias  porque voi gozar as merecidas ferias noutros ares totalmente diferentes destes do interior sufocantes          boa noite.


----------



## diogo (18 Jul 2008 às 23:49)

Aqui tive uma máxima "pobre" de *29.6ºC* É a serra de Sintra a fazer das suas

Agora: 17.3ºC , 57% HR , 1012 hPa , céu limpo , vento moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2008 às 00:14)

Dia de calor por aqui, com uma mínima de *17,5 ºC* e uma máxima de *37,1 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *24,8 ºC*, o vento está calmo e o céu está limpo.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 00:22)

Aqui tenho neste momento uns frescos 19,8ºC e Humidade muito alta! 90%HR o vento ronda os 10km/h W eu penso que o dia de hoje(Sábado) já se sentirá um baixar nas temperaturas ainda que pequeno!


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2008 às 00:39)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> belem kink ogimet.com/rankins.phtml



Não posso concordar com o que disseste.
Na Europa os únicos locais que ultrapassaram foram algumas cidades de Espanha e Portugal.
Castelo Branco está em oitavo.
Portalegre tem batido valores de mínima recordes a nível europeu. Ontem teve uma mínima de 26,8!!!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2008 às 01:01)

Vamos fazer de outra maneira: colocar os dados ...

*T. Máxima en 24 horas. 18/07/2008 a 18:00 UTC*

1  Cordoba / Aeropuerto (Spain) 40.3 °C  
*2  Beja (Portugal) 40.0 °C  *
*3  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 39.8 °C  *
4  Diyarbakir (Turkey) 39.5 °C  
5  Badajoz / Talavera La Real (Spain) 39.0 °C  
6  Siirt (Turkey) 38.9 °C  
7  Antalya (Turkey) 38.6 °C  
*8  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 38.6 °C  *
9  Verhnij Baskuncak (Russia) 38.5 °C  
10  Novyj Ushtogan (Kazakhstan) 38.3 °C  
11  Caceres (Spain) 38.2 °C  
12  Kamysin (Russia) 38.0 °C  
13  Furmanovo (Kazakhstan) 37.8 °C  
14  Aleksandrov-Gaj (Russia) 37.6 °C  
15  Jerez De La Fronteraaeropuerto (Spain) 37.6 °C  
16  Yerevan Zvartnots (Armenia) 37.5 °C  
17  Astrahan (Russia) 37.3 °C  
*18  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 37.3 °C  *
*19  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 37.3 °C  *
20  Gaziantep (Turkey) 37.1 °C  
*21  Portalegre (Portugal) 37.0 °C *

Fonte: OGIMET

Com estes dados avanço uma estimativa de 42 ºC a 42,5 ºC esta Sexta-feira em Amareleja.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 01:07)

Dantes dava para ver as estações tipo amareleja no site do IM agora com a mexida já nem isso porque nunca está on e a maioria está sempre em baixo também  mais valia n mexerem para estragar!!

voltei a estar tropical  20,0ºC e 88%HR


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2008 às 01:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Vamos fazer de outra maneira: colocar os dados ...
> 
> *T. Máxima en 24 horas. 18/07/2008 a 18:00 UTC*
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo esforço, do qual tenho toda a consideração. Mas ele referiu-se à EUROPA... Daí que fui ver à EUROPA.
Estão aí países que não são europeus ou que partes deles não estão na Europa. Na Turquia, por exemplo, esses registos foram só feitos no lado asiático.
Esse site inicialmente pareceu-me bom, mas quando comecei a ver melhor reparei em alguns erros um tanto estranhos, do tipo: às vezes registos de 13 de mínima entre registos de 28 ( Arábia Saudita)...
E  até  contas  mal feitas, no que se refere às médias, por exemplo... Um local com mínima de 20 e máxima de 30 terá média de 25, mas eles afirmam ter 23 ou coisa do género... LOL. Não entendo a matemática dessa gente.


----------



## Levante (19 Jul 2008 às 01:33)

Esses dados da listagem, apesar de correctos, estão incompletos a meu ver. Sevilha, que dobrou os 40º, Moron de La Frontera que chegou ou mesmo ultrapassou os 41º, são alguns exemplos que ficavam no top3  Por cá, a circulação sahariana no estreito está a dissipar-se lentamente e pelo que parece não vai haver convectividade por enquanto. Digno de registo estão as condições por aqui...27º, 54% humidade, vento E 18km/h, indice de calor 28º... se o vento começou a soprar e a temperatura nao desceu (à semelhança do que aconteceu ontem), vai acontecer a noite mais quente do ano! Pelas minhas pesquisas, é a zona costeira com a temperatura mais alta da peninsula


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2008 às 02:04)

Bookmark Max temperature [°C]: July 18, 2008

*Moron (88 m, Spain) 41° * 
Diyarbakir (674 m, Turkey) 40°  
Cordoba (92 m, Spain) 40°  
Beja (247 m, Portugal) 40°  
Evora (246 m, Portugal) 40°  
*Sevilla (31 m, Spain) 40° * 
Badajoz/Talavera la Real (192 m, Spain) 39°  
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m, Portugal) 39°  
Antalya (64 m, Turkey) 39°  
Siirt (896 m, Turkey) 39°  
Verhnij Baskuncak (34 m, Russia) 39°  
Aleksandrov-Gaj (25 m, Russia) 38°  
Novyj Ushtogan (-10 m) 38°  
Caceres (405 m, Spain) 38°  
Kamysin (120 m, Russia) 38°  
*Jerez de la Frontera (28 m, Spain) 38° * 
Portalegre (590 m, Portugal) 37°  
Lisbon (105 m, Portugal) 37°  
Castelo Branco (384 m, Portugal) 37°  
Gaziantep (701 m, Turkey) 37°  
Madrid/Barajas (582 m, Spain) 37°  
Cardak (425 m, Turkey) 37°  
Aydin (56 m, Turkey) 37°  
Astrahan (-23 m) 37°  
Bodrum / Milas Airport (26 m, Turkey) 37 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Turista (19 Jul 2008 às 03:21)

Toda a gente cheia de calor e aqui pelo Cabo Carvoeiro não se nota nada 

Sigo com 17,6ºC / 94% de humidade / 1013.5 hPa. (continua a descer)

Extremos:

Máx - 20,5ºC 
Min - 17,4ºC

Cumprimentos!


----------



## psm (19 Jul 2008 às 08:38)

Bom dia.
Estando no Estoril com a casa um forno,e as condições no exterior são:céu limpo,vento fraco estando mais fresco,no entanto a norte da serra(assafora),e aqui é que difere do post que fiz ontem está vento fraco de NO,nevoeiro,e bem fresco e agradavel.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2008 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje tive uma noite tropical, a minima foi de 21.8ºC ( Tirando a parte em que não dormi quase nada por causa do calor), entretanto neste momento já estão 27.9ºC, espara-se mais um dia tórrido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2008 às 10:38)

Boas, por aqui, registei a mínima mais alta do ano 23.1ºC, agora céu nublado típico do Levante e sigo com 26.4ºC.Por volta das 8h30m passou o helicóptero da Protecção Civil por cima onde eu moro, neste momento já regressou à base, mas não sei o que se passou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

belem disse:


> E  até  contas  mal feitas, no que se refere às médias, por exemplo... Um local com mínima de 20 e máxima de 30 terá média de 25, mas eles afirmam ter 23 ou coisa do género... LOL. Não entendo a matemática dessa gente.



Por vezes, a média da temperatura diária ou mensal não se obtém apenas pelo resultado da média aritmética da mínima e da máxima, que correspondem aos extremos diários ou média dos valores médios mensais de mínima e máxima.
Muitas vezes a temperatura média obtém-se a partir da média artimética de todos os registos efectuados num dia ou num mês, para que haja uma maior fiabilidade.


Imaginemos o seguinte caso:

Tmín: *15,0 ºC*
Tmáx: *25,0 ºC*


Registos diários, efectuados de 3 em 3 horas: 

0h: 19,6 ºC
3h: 18,3 ºC
6h: 16,1 ºC
9h: 19,4 ºC
12h: 22,7 ºC
15h: 24,8 ºC
18h: 23,5 ºC
21h: 21,9 ºC
------------------------
Média = *20,79 ºC*


No entanto, parecia óbvio que a média seria de *20,0 ºC*, dado que esta seria a média obtida a partir dos extremos diários.


----------



## vitamos (19 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

Bom dia!

Por Lisboa céu totalmemte limpo e  muito calor. Ontem destaque para o vento moderado ao fim da tarde. Mas com o avanço da noite acalmou e atemperatura deve se ter mantido alta (nao tenho aqui registos)... 

Um bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2008 às 11:29)

Por aqui já estão 33.5ºC.


----------



## Levante (19 Jul 2008 às 11:43)

A convectividade marroquina, como previsto e sem grande surpresa, morreu na praia... Na península ibérica apenas entraram nuvens altas pela zona do estreito e mar de Alborán, sem qualquer potencial e rapidamente de estão a dissipar. Por cá, tá aquilo que os velhos lobos do mar chamam "Rabo do Levante"  , que acontece após um ou mais dias de levante mto quente, e faz com que à noite sobre o mar se forme uma circulação de nuvens baixas que chega cá e dá este ar carregado de humidade com o sol a espreitar timidamente, mas a tendencia geral é pra isto se dissipar ao longo da manha, sendo de prever uma tarde óptima. O vento esse sopra de leste desde ontem de madrugada, está moderado (33km/h), a temperatura amena de 26º, 78% de humidade, e atenção à minima que foi a mais alta do ano, 24º! Uma ressalva para a zona da baia de Cadiz que registou minimas entre os 25 e os 26º  preve-se um dia mto quente para o interior da peninsula hoje...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2008 às 11:44)

Bem 34.0ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 11:48)

Bom dia! Por aqui nada de noites tropicais tive minima de 18,7ºC...

Agora vou com 26,8ºC, 52%HR, 1013hpa e vento inferior a 10km/h


----------



## diogo (19 Jul 2008 às 11:56)

Por aqui tive mínima de *16.3ºC*

Agora: 27.7ºC , 33% HR , 1012 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco

Está a aquecer!


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2008 às 12:19)

Gerofil disse:


> Bookmark Max temperature [°C]: July 18, 2008
> 
> *Moron (88 m, Spain) 41° *
> Diyarbakir (674 m, Turkey) 40°
> ...




Continua mal...
Tem cidades da Turquia asiática... 
De salientar que a Amareleja quase certamente estaria no topo dessa tabela.
Claro sem falar dos locais mais quentes do que a Amareleja que temos por cá, mas esses ainda vão receber uma estação... lol.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2008 às 12:22)

Aqui em Lisboa teve uma noite tropical.
21 graus.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2008 às 12:28)

*Ranking no Algarve*: 

*Dia 18 de Julho de 2008*

*Temperaturas Máximas*:

1 - São Brás de Alportel 35.3 ºC
2 - Olhão 34.0 ºC
3 - Tavira 34.0 ºC
4 - Faro (Aeroporto) 33.6 ºC
5 - Monchique 28.3 ºC
6 - Sagres 27.8 ºC

*Temperaturas mínimas*:

1 - Sagres 18.0 ºC
2 - São Brás de Alportel 20.9 ºC
3 - Monchique 21.1 ºC
4 - Faro (Aeroporto) 21.8 ºC
5 - Olhão 21.9 ºC
6 - Tavira 22.5 ºC

Fontes: IM, INAG e CCVT


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2008 às 12:34)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Por vezes, a média da temperatura diária ou mensal não se obtém apenas pelo resultado da média aritmética da mínima e da máxima, que correspondem aos extremos diários ou média dos valores médios mensais de mínima e máxima.
> Muitas vezes a temperatura média obtém-se a partir da média artimética de todos os registos efectuados num dia ou num mês, para que haja uma maior fiabilidade.
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado pela explicação.
Pois os 20 seria o mais provável para esse caso um pouco como também os 25 seriam para a situação que coloquei aqui.
Para quem só tem ( tal como eles) o valor de mínima diária de 20 e de máxima diária 30, acharia razoável considerar 25 a média .
Acho os 23 um tanto baixo...


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 12:40)

Aqui lá vai subindo com a ajuda da humidade que tem vindo a baixar...agora vou com 29,6ºC, 44%HR, 1013hpa


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2008 às 12:48)

Bom Dia 


34,5ºC por aqui
Céu limpo e vento muito fraco


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2008 às 13:03)

Por Melgaço foi quase uma noite tropical com 19.6ºC de máxima.
Provavelmente hoje é o dia mais quente do ano por aqui, às 13h registo 32.3ºC, o polo frio aqui da zona, Lamas de Mouro, às 11h já registava 30ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2008 às 13:08)

Céu limpo e 33,6ºC. A máxima de ontem já foi largamente ultrapassada.

A mínima também foi a mais alta do ano com 19,8ºC.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2008 às 14:08)

O IM prevê 37ºC para Bragança, a máxima mais elevada do país, a par de Castelo Branco.

Neste momento custa estar na rua, sigo com *35ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2008 às 14:11)

*Rede do Instituto de Meteorologia às 13h00*:

Mirandela - 36,7 ºC
Cabeceiras de Basto - 36,4 ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo) - 36,4 ºC
Miranda do Douro - 35,6 ºC

Current Temperature (°C): Sat 19 Jul 13:00 BST

*Braganca (692 m) 34.2° 
Portalegre (590 m) 34.2° *
Coimbra (179 m) 34.1° 
Vila Real (562 m) 33.6° 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 33.2° 
Evora (246 m) 33.2° 
Viseu (644 m) 31.6° 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 31.4° 
Beja (247 m) 31.3° 
Montijo (11 m) 28.4° 
Lisbon (105 m) 28.1° 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 28.0° 
Monte Real (54 m) 27.2° 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 26.5° 
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 26.1° 
Sintra/Granja (130 m) 26.0° 
Faro (8 m) 25.3° 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 25.0° 
Horta (62 m) 24.7° 
Flores (29 m) 24.6° 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 24.3° 
Santa Maria (100 m) 24.3° 
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 24.0° 
Horta/Faial (41 m) 24.0° 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 24.0° 
Sagres (26 m) 23.8° 
Funchal (56 m) 23.4° 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 22.6° 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 22.5° 
Porto Santo (82 m) 22.1° 
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 19.0° 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Sueste (19 Jul 2008 às 14:19)

Boas...

Por cá tive uma minima de 21.7ºC e agora sigo com 27.0ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 14:20)

Aqui a temperatura encravou nos 29ºC, agora 29,6ºC, 47%HR não tem meio de baixar mais!


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Jul 2008 às 14:36)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui o dia começou com algumas nuvens do tempo levante, mas estão a desaparecer. Actualmente estão 27ºC e vento fraco.

Só uma questão: Se esta humidade convergir para o interior da Peninsula Iberica, devido ao calor e vento de Leste a trazer humidade do mar mediterrâneo, não seria possivel a formação de boas Trovoadas?


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jul 2008 às 14:53)

Olá!

Em termos de nebolusidade está igual a ontem... Quanto a temperaturas está bem mais fresquinho. Registo neste momento:

Temperatura 26.6 °C   
Humidade 37 %   
Pressão 1017 hPa   
Vento 10.4 km/h   
Vento (Direcção) Sudoeste


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dia de boas abertas, no entanto durante a noite e ao pela manhã, caíram aqui algums aguaceiros fracos.

Tmin - 19,6ºC 

Máxima até ao momento 28,7ºC, neste momento 28,5ºC e 60% Hr. Céu com muitas nuvens agora


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2008 às 15:24)

Fui agora ao site do IM a qauntidade de estações que estão desactivadas é impressionante   minha rica estação, ainda bem que a tenho e não dependo do IM.

Por aqui mínima de 17.5ºC e até agora máxima de 31.4ºC neste momento estou com 29.1ºC algum vento de oeste e céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2008 às 15:27)

35,1ºC como máxima do dia até ao momento. 

Por agora 34,4ºC e começam também a aparecer alguns cumulus.


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2008 às 15:38)

ja vou nos 39ºC

Que nublusidade e aquela a sul do Algarve??

ja se vê alguns cumulos no norte..

tb muito nevoeiro de Sines ate Sagres..


----------



## psm (19 Jul 2008 às 15:56)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Por aqui o dia começou com algumas nuvens do tempo levante, mas estão a desaparecer. Actualmente estão 27ºC e vento fraco.
> 
> Só uma questão: Se esta humidade convergir para o interior da Peninsula Iberica, devido ao calor e vento de Leste a trazer humidade do mar mediterrâneo, não seria possivel a formação de boas Trovoadas?





Não porque nos niveis altos da atmosfera não tem condições para tal(tinha que haver mais frio).Está um geopotencial elevado, deve em média andar pelos 5880.
E não só a inversão da temperatura começa +- pelos 300 ou 400 no S, porque aqui(estoril) deve estar pelos +-100 m.
Há uns dados novos no IM,que são os perfis verticais,que dão +- as indicações das inversões de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2008 às 16:11)

Tarde quente aqui pelo norte interior.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2008 às 16:40)

Hoje temos que contar com a mudança do vento para o quadrante sul, que fez baixar  (relativamente a ontem) o valor da temperatura do ar em vários graus nas regiões do litoral e interior sul; pelo contrário, esta rotação do vento fez disparar o valor da temperatura nas regiões do interior norte e centro.
Por aqui (ALANDROAL, Alentejo Central) a temperatura é agora de 36 ºC (valor mais baixo que ontem) e o vento sopra moderado de sul.


----------



## Levante (19 Jul 2008 às 17:06)

Brunomc disse:


> ja vou nos 39ºC
> 
> Que nublusidade e aquela a sul do Algarve??
> 
> ...



Já dei uma pequena explicação, é o chamado "Rabo do Levante" pelas gentes locais.  É uma circulação maritima de SE que acontece frequentemente após dias muito quentes de levante, em que há um aumento de humidade significativo no golfo de Cadiz. O dia amanhaceu encoberto de nuvens baixas, visibilidade reduzida, mas já abriu a meio da tarde, para voltar a encobrir agora... contudo, apesar da temperatura amena, 26º, a sensação é de muito calor em virtude da humidade muito elevada, com valores acima de 80%!  O que é curioso, e q já vinha a reparar no sat24 desde esta manha, é que a nebulosidade a S do Algarve, entre Faro e Sagres, parece ter uma circulação em espiral, tipicamente depressionária. Contudo, nao se vislumbram nucleos convectivos, tratam-se de nuvens baixas. Alguém me consegue explicar este fenómeno?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2008 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde

Por ká hoje a temperatura máxima foi de 38.2ºC, ligeiramente mais baixo que ontém, o vento sopra por vezes moderado de sul, e támbem á algumas nuvens no céu, por agora sigo com 37.1ºC
Tenho uma pergunta, á alguma hipótese de amanhã as trovoadas chegarem até estas bandas uo é só para o interior norte

T. Minima de hoje: 21.8ºC


----------



## Brunomc (19 Jul 2008 às 17:33)

> Já dei uma pequena explicação, é o chamado "Rabo do Levante" pelas gentes locais.  É uma circulação maritima de SE que acontece frequentemente após dias muito quentes de levante, em que há um aumento de humidade significativo no golfo de Cadiz. O dia amanhaceu encoberto de nuvens baixas, visibilidade reduzida, mas já abriu a meio da tarde, para voltar a encobrir agora... contudo, apesar da temperatura amena, 26º, a sensação é de muito calor em virtude da humidade muito elevada, com valores acima de 80%!  O que é curioso, e q já vinha a reparar no sat24 desde esta manha, é que a nebulosidade a S do Algarve, entre Faro e Sagres, parece ter uma circulação em espiral, tipicamente depressionária. Contudo, nao se vislumbram nucleos convectivos, tratam-se de nuvens baixas. Alguém me consegue explicar este fenómeno?



já percebi LEVANTE..obrigado pela explicação 

agora 37ºC por aqui


----------



## psm (19 Jul 2008 às 18:01)

[ Alguém me consegue explicar este fenómeno?[/QUOTE]

Vou tentar dár explicação com o livro de adágios do drº Manuel Costa Alves e vou citar.


"A montante,no mar de Alborán,noMediterraneo ocidental,forma-se uma célula anticiclonica e,devido ao regime forçado do escoamento do fluido atmosférico no (quase)tubo de escoamento do estreito,individualiza-se,a juzante,no Atlantico um pequeno núcleo depressionário cuja evolução determinará o fim do episódio,quando a fachada costeira ocidental da peninsula ibérica começar a receber o ar maritimo por ela advectado,formando,POR VEZES,uma frente de brisa que o separa do ar mais quente e muito mais seco do interior."

Á que referir que esta explicação é de forma geral,é por isso é que pus em letras maiores o "por vezes"

Neste pequeno nucleo não tem tanta expressão em altitude.

ps:Á membros do forum quem têm este livro, e eu escrevi para os que não têm.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2008 às 18:08)

Tive *37ºC* por aqui por volta das 16h.

O céu apresenta algumas formações que têm vindo a aumentar de número com o decorrer da tarde.

É possível ver com clareza aquele horizonte baço e cinzento típico destas temperaturas.


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2008 às 18:11)

Estou em crer que em Mirandela, a 60km daqui, se terá ultrapassado, hoje, a barreira dos *40ºC*.


----------



## psm (19 Jul 2008 às 18:14)

Queria referir que em altitude neste momento está uma corrente fraca de SW e aproxima-se alguma humidade pois está um pequeno embolsamento de ar frio a O,SW da peninsula.


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Jul 2008 às 18:19)

psm disse:


> Queria referir que em altitude neste momento está uma corrente fraca de SW e aproxima-se alguma humidade poi está um pequeno embolsamento de ar frio a O,SW da peninsula.



boas

a entrar em terra e a fazer o pessoal ir embora da praia  , traz com ele um vento O fresco e húmido.

já agora queria salientar este crescimento vertical em toda a zona Norte de Espanha 







abraços


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2008 às 18:36)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): temperatura hoje ente a mínima de 22,5 ºC e a máxima de 37 ºC. Agora estão 33 ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado de sul e com brisa (calima?) que vai reduzindo a visibilidade.


----------



## TaviraMan (19 Jul 2008 às 18:47)

Desde à bocado que o céu começou a ficar encoberto. Actualmente 26ºC com uma sensação de calor terrivel

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2008 às 19:02)

Calor pá, ainda tão 29.1ºC ufaaa  nada de vento.


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2008 às 19:14)

33,4ºC e o céu já bastante nublado.

Extremos de hoje: 19,8ºC / 35,5ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2008 às 19:19)

Boas, céu muito nublado com algumas abertas ao ínicio da tarde, como eu gosto deste tempo, abre-se a janela e o fresco a entrar nada mau para quem tem que estudar e lixado para quem está de férias, ora tomem.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 23.0ºC
actual: 23.0ºC

A mínima que era de 23.1ºC foi batida neste momento

Oh Levante isto não é o rabo do Levante, é o corpo do Levante se fosse o rabo a partir das 12 horas limpava e ficava uma tarde boa de praia, assim é o corpo do Levante


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2008 às 19:28)

Boa tarde estou de novo em Oeiras
Neste momento estão 24ºC o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco


----------



## Rog (19 Jul 2008 às 19:46)

Boa tarde,
Por cá 18,8ºC
89%HR
1019hpa


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2008 às 19:48)

Boa tarde,

O dia amanheceu nublado, ao inicio da tarde parecia que ia levantar e ficar um calor daqueles, mas não, voltou a ficar nublado e agora a temperatura já está mais baixa que a minima da noite... agora vou com 24,8ºC, enquanto que durante a noite a minima foi de 25,6ºC!!!!! Está um bocadinho trocado

Para além disso nota-se muita humidade no ar, e está a ficar pior agora! Esta noite promete uma noite húmida e fresca!!!


----------



## Minho (19 Jul 2008 às 19:52)

Melgaço

Mais um recorde batido quanto à temperatura máxima do ano com 36.2ºC 
A diferença entre a máxima e a mínima neste mês é de 26ºC...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Jul 2008 às 20:00)

Boa tarde. Agora por aqui céu muito nublado. Há pouco caíu um aguaceiro.

Tmin - 19,6ºC

Tmax - 28,7ºC

Agora 24ºC


----------



## Bgc (19 Jul 2008 às 20:19)

Tenho ainda 34ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2008 às 20:31)

Bgc disse:


> Tenho ainda 34ºC



Eu tenho 22.7ºC, mínima do dia, que bela diferença


----------



## Sueste (19 Jul 2008 às 20:39)

Olá boa noite,

Neste momento estou com 23.8ºC e tive de máxima de 28.0ºC.
A minha minima foi de 21.7ºC que continua a ser a mais fresca das zonas proximas, não entendo porquê, até mudei de sitio o sensor mas não há alteração na temperatura.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 20:50)

Por Setubal a máxima foi apenas de 30,6ºC a humidade não baixou dos 42% e a rajada máx foi de 20,5km/h...

Agora vou com 20,9ºC, 81%HR, 1014hpa e vento a rondar os 10km/h


----------



## HotSpot (19 Jul 2008 às 20:51)

Aqui pela margem sul está muito estranho. Temperaturas baixas e humidade alta. Está a ficar nevoeiro 

Estranho mesmo esta neblina tão baixa a tão fresca.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2008 às 20:52)

Por aqui tá a baixar bem, estou com 22.3ºC


----------



## diogo (19 Jul 2008 às 21:02)

Por aqui tive máxima de *31.2ºC*
Sente-se agora um fresquinho bom!
Agora: 19.4ºC , 55% HR , 1012 hPa , céu muito nublado (nuvens baixas) , vento moderado
Mas em casa tenho 27.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (19 Jul 2008 às 21:23)

Ola, malta!!!

Bem, estive desaparecido, porque o pc foi para a reparação
Mas, voltou de boa saúde, e digo que foi uma tortura nao poder ter partilhado comentarios sobre o calor, que teve em todo o país....

Assim, sendo.... dia muito quente com uma nova maxima do ano...

Temp max: *34.1ºC* 
Temp min: *18.8ºC*

Por agora, sigo com *24.6ºC*
Hum: *57%*
Temp em casa: *28.8ºC*

Ps: daqui a pouco vou colocar as tempªs ocorridas em Junho / Julho


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2008 às 22:31)

Em Setubal vai se intalando algum nevoeiro a temperatura é de 19,8ºC e a humidade de 88%HR


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Jul 2008 às 23:05)

Em Almada está uma neblina que atira a temperatura para valores mais baixos. Por outro lado, também atira a humidade, mas para valores mais altos.

Então vem:

Temperatura 20.9 °C   
Humidade 67 %   
Pressão 1018 hPa   
Vento 0.7 km/h   
Vento (Direcção) Sudeste


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2008 às 23:11)

Olá, boa noite!

Por cá, o dia de hoje foi bastante diferente do de ontem, com céu encoberto e cerca de 2 minutos de chuvisco fraco
Neste momento estou a ter mínimas do dia consecutivas. Até há pouco, a temperatura mínima era *24,4ºC* , mas, neste momento tenho 22,8ºC.
A temperatura máxima também desceu bastante, tendo-se situado nos *30,8ºC* .


----------



## diogo (19 Jul 2008 às 23:13)

Aqui tambem a neblina está a marcar presença!

Agora: 18.8ºC , 59% HR , 1013 hPa , neblina , vento moderado


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2008 às 23:15)

Hey malta!
Neste momento encontro-me a passar o fim-de-semana em vila da ponte, sernancelhe.
O dia aqui foi marcado por muito calor. E ar abafado. Ao longo da tarde a nublosidade aumento bastante mas nao o suficiente para dar festa. No entanto e de há 1h atràs até ao presente, foram visiveis relampagos ao segundo no meu horizonte noroeste, embora mt distantes daqui. 
Mas agora já se tornaram pouco frequentes.  Por cima de mim céu limpo e um luar amarelado!


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2008 às 23:31)

Por cá bastante nevoeiro essencialmente a oeste claro, é a Serra de Sintra 

Estou com 18.9ºC humidade nos 92% vento fraco pressão nos 1013hpa.


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2008 às 23:55)

Boas. Por aqui também tive com diferença a maior máxima e mínima do ano, 33,2ºC / 19,6ºC. Neste momento ainda vou com 24,4ºC, desconfio que hoje vou ter a minha primeira mínima tropical desde Setembro de 2006


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 00:05)

CORRECÇÃO: A temperatura mínima de "algarvio1980" foi de 22ºC.


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 00:06)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,8ºC
87%HR
céu nublado
1020hpa


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2008 às 00:19)

*Aguaceiros e trovoadas (20h00/22h00) esta noite no norte, entre Vila Real e Chaves. Espero que não tenha caído granizo ...*



CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 00:25)

Por aqui nevoeiro e temperatura de 19,0ºC, humidade de 94%


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 00:29)




----------



## Minho (20 Jul 2008 às 00:32)

Melgaço

24.3ºC, avistam-se clarões para NE com alguma frequência, os cirrus da célula que se vê nas imagens de satélite encobrem a lua.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Jul 2008 às 01:08)

Boa noite malta.

Por aqui já pinga Céu totalmente nublado que nem é possivel ver a Lua de jeito nenhum!


----------



## psm (20 Jul 2008 às 07:22)

Bom dia 
Grande mudança no estado do tempo, céu nublado ,vento de oeste ,chuvisca ,muito mais fresco isto no estoril.


----------



## TaviraMan (20 Jul 2008 às 08:43)

Olá bom dia

Aqui também se encontra muito nublado e um pouco fresquinho As nuvens vêem de Oeste. 22ºC e vento praticamente nulo!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2008 às 09:07)

psm disse:


> Bom dia
> Grande mudança no estado do tempo, céu nublado ,vento de oeste ,chuvisca ,muito mais fresco isto no estoril.



Será que são nuvens, ou nevoeiro em altura ?  acho que é nevoeiro.





Por aqui mínima de 18.1ºC  agora estou com 19.9ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2008 às 10:09)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje tive de minima 21.6ºC( mais uma noite tropical), agora estão 23.7ºC e o céu está totalmente nublado por uma nuvens baixas


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2008 às 10:11)

Rog disse:


>



Olá Rog, olha esquceste-te de meter a minha máxima de ontém


----------



## psm (20 Jul 2008 às 10:17)

Em resposta á pergunta do Mário Barros.
São estratos misturados com nimboestratos(mas pouco densos) e vou-me repetir tem haver, a que niveis vai a inversão de temperatura, e tem que ler, e interpretar os tefigramas que o IM dá como produto.
Só dá Lisboa mas já dá uma boa prespectiva para a nossa zona.


----------



## diogo (20 Jul 2008 às 10:38)

Hoje tive mínima de *17.2ºC*

Finalmente um dia fresco!
Agora: 19.5ºC , 52% HR , 1017 hPa (a subir) , céu encoberto , vento moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2008 às 10:55)

Boas, ontem tive de mínima 22.0ºC, peço ao Rog para põr uma nota no rodapé, já que no ranking aparece 23.0ºC hoje tive de mínima 19.9ºC, apanhei umas pingas em Moncarapacho ontem à noite quando estava  na FARM a assistir ao concerto das Just Girls que bem que soube aquelas pingas, agora céu com algumas nuvens e sigo com 23.1ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 11:27)

Bom dia! Por Setubal a mínima foi de 18,5ºC...

Agora a temperatura está quase pegada a mínima  vou com *19,1ºC* , *95%HR*, 1018hpa e vento fraco o céu está coberto de nuvens com neblina a mistura  e chuvisca a algum tempo


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jul 2008 às 11:58)

minima 18.6 ºC (05:46) 

agora 20,8ºC encoberto e bem fresco.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 12:03)

A continuar assim teria uma fria máxima, ainda só vou com 19,4ºC e 93%HR


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:16)




----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:17)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado
20,3ºC
87%HR
1021hpa


----------



## Rog (20 Jul 2008 às 12:22)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Olá Rog, olha esquceste-te de meter a minha máxima de ontém


Por vezes acontece.. ao ler as dezenas de post's ontem do seguimento, por vezes alguns dados me escapam!



algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, ontem tive de mínima 22.0ºC, peço ao Rog para põr uma nota no rodapé, já que no ranking aparece 23.0ºC hoje tive de mínima 19.9ºC, apanhei umas pingas em Moncarapacho ontem à noite quando estava  na FARM a assistir ao concerto das Just Girls que bem que soube aquelas pingas, agora céu com algumas nuvens e sigo com 23.1ºC


Colocada a nota de rodapé.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 12:35)

Por aqui continua o calor.  

Mínima de 20,5ºC esta manhã.

30,2ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens por agora.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 12:39)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui continua o calor.
> 
> Mínima de 20,5ºC esta manhã.
> 
> 30,2ºC e o céu quase sem nuvens por agora.



Bem isto está tudo trocado 

Aqui tou quase a entrar na casa dos 20ºC vou com 19,8ºC e 91%HR o céu continua coberto...


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2008 às 12:54)

Bom dia,

Mais uma vez o dia amanheceu nublado.

Agora já está sol!!

Minima desta noite: 21,6ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 13:01)

Finalmente o sol espreita  20,5ºC e 88%HR


----------



## PedroAfonso (20 Jul 2008 às 13:05)

Bom dia!

A mínima desta noite por aqui ficou-se pelos 18.4ºCl, bem mais fresco que nos outros dias.

Actualmente temos:

Temperatura 21.4 °C   
Humidade 61 %   
Pressão 1021 hPa   
Vento 6.5 km/h   
Vento (Direcção) Sul


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 13:37)

miguel disse:


> Bem isto está tudo trocado
> 
> Aqui tou quase a entrar na casa dos 20ºC vou com 19,8ºC e 91%HR o céu continua coberto...



Sim  e continua a subir, já cheguei a 31,9ºC, mas agora começam a aparecer algumas nuvens.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 14:13)

O céu já está pouco nublado mas o tempo continua muito humido vou com 21,7ºC e 80%HR vento fraco a  moderado a rondar os 10 a 15km/h


----------



## Sueste (20 Jul 2008 às 14:14)

Olá boa tarde,

Tive de minima de 22.1ºC e agora sigo com 27.3ºC


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 14:38)

Por aqui já está a trovejar. A trovoada vem avançando de norte para sul.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 14:46)

A trovoada aproxima-se.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 14:48)

De novo o Norte a levar com as trovoadas este ano não querem nada com o sul   não vejo chuva desde Máio   agora vou com 21,2ºC e 81%HR


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2008 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde..por aqui 24.0ºC

Céu pouco nublado...ja ta a desaparecer a tal nublusidade baixa...


grandes fotos Dan


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 14:59)

Máis propriamente não chove aqui desde o dia 29 de Máio quer dizer chuva que tenha registado no meu pluviometro porque chuviscos nem conta  aqui está a ser um verão extremamente seco até agora!!

Agora 21,3ºC, 81%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado 13,3km/h W


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2008 às 15:01)

Dan acho que tas a ficar rodeado de cumulos...

ja chove por ai ou inda não?


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 15:15)

Brunomc disse:


> Dan acho que tas a ficar rodeado de cumulos...
> 
> ja chove por ai ou inda não?



Vão caindo umas gotas grossas, mas ainda não dá para molhar o chão.

A temperatura também desceu, 27,5ºC e continua a trovoada.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2008 às 15:20)

> Vão caindo umas gotas grossas, mas ainda não dá para molhar o chão.
> 
> A temperatura também desceu, 27,5ºC e continua a trovoada.



depois se puderes mete ai umas fotos..ja a bue que não vejo chover


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2008 às 15:23)

o interior norte e centro ja ta em alerta amarelo devido aos aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada 

fui agora ver ao IM


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 15:29)

Já chove a leste, por aqui ainda nada de registo.





Segue a trovoada.


----------



## Nortada (20 Jul 2008 às 15:40)

Ora então boas tardes,aqui vão os valores de Santos,centro de Lisboa,Temp 26, 1016.Hpa,céu limpo,e vento fraco de sudoeste,oeste,isto é que não é muito normal,o vento.Sortudos do pessoal mais a norte,principalmente,bragança, aproveitem pessoal ...........abraços que a instabilidade,e as depressões não quer nada com o sul........


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 15:46)

A trovoada continua, mas não há maneira de a chuva chegar aqui.


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2008 às 16:43)

Depois de uma manhã de praia, sem o sol por lá os pés, porque juntaram-se primeiro as nuvens...

Temp max: *25.4ºC*
Temp min: *18.4ºC*

Por agora, ceu nublado
Temp actual: *24.3ºC*
Humidade: *63%*
Pressao: *1016.3hPa*

Boas fotos, Dan!!


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2008 às 17:00)

Dias        Minima             Maxima
_01.07    *18.4ºC           26.8ºC *   Céu limpo
02.07        *17.1ºC           25.9ºC*   Céu limpo
03.07        *14.5ºC           26.8ºC*   Chuvisco durante o inicio da noite
04.07        *16.1ºC           21.3ºC*   Chuva durante o dia, com periodos de aguaceiros
05.07        *15.7ºC           25.7ºC*   Pouco nublado 
06.07        *14.0ºC           26.0ºC*   Céu limpo
07.07        *13.7ºC           25.8ºC *  Céu limpo 
08.07        *16.9ºC           26.2ºC *  Céu limpo 
09.07        *14.5ºC           27.6ºC*   Céu limpo
10.07        *18.6ºC           28.0ºC*   Céu limpo
11.07        *17.2ºC           27.1ºC*   Céu limpo
12.07        *15.0ºC           25.2ºC*   Céu limpo
13.07        *14.4ºC           26.1ºC*   Céu limpo
14.07        *15.2ºC           31.0ºC*   Céu limpo
15.07        *21.6ºC           34.0ºC*   Céu limpo, e atingi 30.0ºC no quarto durante a noite 
16.07        *19.9ºC           33.2ºC*  Céu limpo
17.07        *19.2ºC           31.4ºC*  Céu limpo
18.07_ *18.5ºC          31.7ºC*   Céu limpo


----------



## squidward (20 Jul 2008 às 17:18)

miguel disse:


> Máis propriamente não chove aqui desde o dia 29 de Máio quer dizer chuva que tenha registado no meu pluviometro porque chuviscos nem conta  aqui está a ser um verão extremamente seco até agora!!
> 
> Agora 21,3ºC, 81%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado 13,3km/h W



X2!!! aqui idem idem aspas aspas


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 17:32)

Por Setubal um tempo de treta nem calor  e muito menos trovoadas   a máxima foi de apenas *21,9ºC* e a humidade mínima foi de *77%HR* (15:43)...

Agora vou com 20,6ºC, 83%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste rajada máx: 24,1km/h (17:14)


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2008 às 17:45)

Ena pá


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2008 às 17:51)

no radar do IM nota-se bem a precipitação no interior norte..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2008 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde

Como sempre o pessoal do Norte é que leva sempre com elas, e o sul este verão deve ter um escudo anti-trovoadas, mas enfim pessoal do norte aproveitem bem, por cá após uma manhã de nuvens eis que chega novamente o sol, a temperatura máxima de hoje foi bem mais fresca 29.4ºC, agora estão 28.4ºC.

T. Minima de hoje: 21.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2008 às 18:23)

miguel disse:


> Máis propriamente não chove aqui desde o dia 29 de Máio quer dizer chuva que tenha registado no meu pluviometro porque chuviscos nem conta  aqui está a ser um verão extremamente seco até agora!!
> 
> Agora 21,3ºC, 81%HR, 1018hpa e vento moderado 13,3km/h W



Desde o dia 29 de Maio, por aqui é desde o dia 16 de Junho


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 18:39)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Desde o dia 29 de Maio, por aqui é desde o dia 16 de Junho



Isso mesmo!Junho e Julho não registei nem 1mm a não ser uns chuviscos que nada deixou no pluviometro  inicio de verão seco seco seco por aqui... vou agora com 21,5ºC a máxima pode ser feita de noite   e 80%HR o vento abrandou.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 18:57)

miguel disse:


> Por Setubal um tempo de treta nem calor  e muito menos trovoadas   a máxima foi de apenas *21,9ºC* e a humidade mínima foi de *77%HR* (15:43)...
> 
> Agora vou com 20,6ºC, 83%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste rajada máx: 24,1km/h (17:14)



Emendo! Afinal a máxima não foi anda feita pois agora com o abrandar do vento a humidade está a baixar e a temperatura a subir, vou agora com 22,3ºC, 77%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco inferior a 5km/h


----------



## João Soares (20 Jul 2008 às 19:06)

Que tempo mais forreta... nao ha sol, nao ha calor, nao ha nada de nada.... so no interior norte e que esta a festa toda

Estão *23.9ºC*, hum *64%*, e pressao *1016hPa*

Em Gaia, ja choveu no dia 4 de Julho


----------



## HotSpot (20 Jul 2008 às 19:43)

Foi uma manhã fresca e o céu só limpou depois das 14H

Máximo Hoje:  28.8 ºC (16:39) 

Por aqui a última precipitação foi 1,0 mm a 16 de Junho. Anterior a essa só em 29 de Maio com 5,8 mm.

Se o verão continuar seco durante mais uns dias pode ser complicado para os incêndios no fim de Agosto, principio de Setembro.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jul 2008 às 20:02)

Olá, boa tarde!

Por aqui, hoje a temperatura mínima já não foi tropical, tendo-se situado nos *19,7ºC*,  e a máxima desceu, ficando-se pelos *29,1ºC* .
O dia de hoje foi marcado por pouca neblusidade e algum vento. Neste momento tenho 25,9ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento está fraco


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

Agora sim penso que a máxima está feita! 22,9ºC 

Agora estão 21,3ºC, 81%HR e vento fraco


----------



## *Marta* (20 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

Boa tarde!!

Depois de algum tempo de ausência (trabalho e mais trabalho), estou de volta à meteorologia!!
Por aqui, as nuvens crescem a olhos vistos, mas ainda há sol. Tarde muito quente. Estou sem dados da estação meteorológica porque estou a mudar de casa!


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

acho que aquela nublusidade baixa ainda vem ao sul durante a noite e manha...na costa alentejana ta muito nublado e com nevoeiro...pelo menos e o que parece pelo sat24


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 20:06)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado, mas nada de chuva.

Extremos de hoje: 20,5ºC / 32,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2008 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens de manhã.

Máxima: 24.6ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC
actual: 23.5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2008 às 20:17)

Por aqui máxima de 27.0ºC e mínima de 18.1ºC agora estou com 21.4ºC e 78%.

Com muita neblina vinda da Serra de Sintra, e bem fresquinha


----------



## jose leça (20 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

Boa noite:

TMax: 23,3ºC
TMin:  19,8ºC

Sigo com 20,8ºC e 75% HR


----------



## Zoelae (20 Jul 2008 às 21:21)

Reparem na quantidade de chuva que caiu em Miranda do Douro em apenas uma hora:





Que dilúvio!

Fonte: IM


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2008 às 21:28)

Máximo Hoje: *22,9ºC* (19:13)
Mínimo Hoje: *18,5ºC* (5:22)

Humidade Máx / Mín: 95% (11:45) 73% (19:15)

    Actual:
Temperatura: 19,7ºC
Humidade: 88%
Pressão: 1017hpa


----------



## Sueste (20 Jul 2008 às 22:07)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá foi assim:

*Temp. Máx.* 27.7ºC
*Temp. Min.* 22.1ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 22.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2008 às 22:26)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 21,9 ºC (06h51); Temperatura actual - 24,5 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (dia 18)


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jul 2008 às 22:40)

Neste momento tenho *21,1ºC* 

A mínima de amanhã deverá ser mais baixa do que a de hoje!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Jul 2008 às 23:00)

Boa noite. Por aqui dia tipico açoriano. Com céu muito nublado com aguaceiros e algumas abertas. Praticamente em toda a ilha é de salientar que os aguaceiros foram mais intensos aqui na zona da Lagoa

Tmin - 19,9ºC Tmax - 26,7ºC  Actual - 23,ºC
Hmin - 71% Hmax - 89% Actual - 74%

Precipitação nas ultimas 24 horas - 5 mm

Mando em seguida algumas fotos do vale das Furnas.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2008 às 23:25)

Bonitas fotos


----------



## Sueste (20 Jul 2008 às 23:38)

Belas fotos MiguelMinhoto  

Sempre quis visitar os Açores, agora com estas fotos fiquei ainda com uma maior vontade, pode ser que um dia....


----------



## Rog (21 Jul 2008 às 00:00)




----------



## Rog (21 Jul 2008 às 00:06)

Boa noite,
Por cá também já não chove há algum tempo... a última vez se bem me lembro.. foi hoje de manhã 1,2mm
Céu nublado.. este mês está o típico mês do "capacete"
Por agora 18,4ºC, e como podem ver no ranking acima, foi das estações amadoras a mais... "quente"
A humidade está nos 90%HR
1022hpa

Boas fotos MiguelMinhoto


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2008 às 00:28)

Boa noite pessoal!

Cá estou eu e volta.
Para trás ficam os passeios no concelho de Sernancelhe, a capital da Castanha. Daqui a 3 semanas volto para lá.

Meteorologicamente, o tempo lá foi marcado por muito calor e baixa humidade.
Era um bafo que não se aguentava.

Ontem à tarde surgiram os primeiros cumulus, que não deram resultado em nada. Embora à noite tenha assistido a vários relampagos ao longe. Ao inicio do dia, e no concelho de Lamego, eram também visiveis várias explosões intermitentes com o fogo preso de uma aldeia onde fui ao bailarico

Madrugada dentro: vários cumulus e ar sempre quente. Mesmo aos 1000m de altitude.

Hoje, muito calor logo de manhã, aumento gradual da nebulosidade a partir da tarde. Pelo que já aqui foi postado, estou a ver que perdi a festa toda. Quando me estava a vir embora foi quando a festa chegou lá.
Bah...

Ficam algumas fotografias do fim-de-semana:

Barragem de Vilar:




Pôr-do-sol em Vila da Ponte, Sernancelhe:




Sernancelhe:




Aumento de nebulosidade hoje à tarde:


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2008 às 00:41)

Só a título de curiosidade:
Estive 2 dias em Ponte de Sôr.
No dia 19/7 esteve muito, mas muito calor... Não sei quanto teve, mas era um calor pesado que até latejava. 
Estive na zona do vale de Montargil e a própria água da barragem em alguns pontos estava tão quente que custava a entrar ( nem sei a que temperatura) , noutros até se entrava bem ( a uns talvez 26 ou 27 graus, talvez, digo isto porque uso piscinas a esta temperatura).
Não sei quanto teve durante o dia, mas esta região é bem mais quente que Abrantes e Santarém. 
Vi num termómetro de um carro  eram 22h e estavam 33 graus marcados...
De noite amenizou-se mas penso que esteve perfeitamente tropical. No quarto usei ar condicionado para  27 graus e no corredor o calor era muito maior ( bem maior do que aquele que sentia no Norte do Brasil sempre que saía do quarto climatizado ( a 21 graus) para o corredor)... Era como uma sauna, sem exagero... Imagino sem ar condicionado.... Dormir a uns 36 graus....Nem sei como é que um arquitecto faz construções assim num zona destas.
O dia 20/7
Amanheceu nublado o que me deixou todo contente.
Finalmente podia andar na rua sem estar a fugir de um sol fulminante.
Só que era aí 12.30 quando o céu de repente começou a abrir e um sol de chumbo caía verticalmente na região... No entanto, notei uma descida dos valores e não deverá ter ultrapassado os 33,34 graus...
Nesta região acontece um fenómeno diferente da zona de onde vivo, que é por vezes vem vento na hora de mais calor ( e ele nem por isso abranda lá muito...) e depois lá para as 18h o vento pára e a sensação de calor mantém-se até bem tarde. No ano passado apanhei nesta zona 42 graus e mesmo nestas condições soprava alguma brisa do interior quente e seca e depois mais tarde parou e o calor tornou-se ainda mais insuportável.
Aqui em Belém acontece  o fenómeno da nortada, que muitos de vocês já conhecem... E o vento sopra mais é no fim da tarde até à noite, o que diminue o desconforto  durante a noite.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2008 às 00:53)

Boa noite

belas fotos miguelminhoto e andre
Já tive opotunidade de visitar a Ilha de São Miguel, as paisagens são defacto fantaticas. 
Essa zona do disrtito de Viseu não conheço, mas tem bonitas paisagens.

Neste momento estão 19ºC por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2008 às 01:05)

Exactamente; faço minhas as tuas palavras. Por aqui, no interior do Alentejo e nos dias mais quentes, a brisa ocorre sobretudo nas horas de maior calor.



belem disse:


> Só a título de curiosidade:
> Estive 2 dias em Ponte de Sôr (...)
> Nesta região acontece um fenómeno diferente da zona de onde vivo, que é por vezes *vem vento na hora de mais calor ( e ele nem por isso abranda lá muito...) e depois lá para as 18h o vento pára e a sensação de calor mantém-se até bem tarde.* No ano passado apanhei nesta zona 42 graus e mesmo nestas condições soprava alguma brisa do interior quente e seca e depois mais tarde parou e o calor tornou-se ainda mais insuportável.
> Aqui em Belém acontece  o fenómeno da nortada, que muitos de vocês já conhecem... E o vento sopra mais é no fim da tarde até à noite, o que diminue o desconforto  durante a noite.


----------



## diogo (21 Jul 2008 às 01:11)

Esta tarde tive máxima de *26.5ºC*

Agora: 17.6ºC , 61% HR , 1018 hPa , céu encoberto/neblina , vento fraco


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jul 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Minima desta noite: 20,6ºC


----------



## Sueste (21 Jul 2008 às 09:21)

Olá bom dia,

Tive de minima de 18.1ºC


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jul 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia
Por aqui nevoeiro, com a temp. nos 19.3ºC.
A min. foi de 17.2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jul 2008 às 09:24)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive de minima 20.1ºC
Por agora está fresquinho 21.1ºC por causa do nevoeiro que está


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jul 2008 às 09:36)

Mínimo Hoje:  15.9 ºC (06:32) 

Ainda resiste o nevoeiro um pouco alto. Só 19,8ºC ainda.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2008 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Céu limpo por aqui e tempo quente! De manhã houve alguma neblina que se dissipou rapidamente. 

*Tmin 19,8ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2008 às 10:30)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 21,1ºC. Esta noite já foi bem mais fresca que as anteriores. 

15,2ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## diogo (21 Jul 2008 às 10:59)

Bom dia

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos *16.7ºC*.

Agora: 23.2ºC , 43% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo (com alguma neblina ainda) , vento moderado


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2008 às 11:28)

A minima desta noite foi de *17,6ºC*

Por agora, ceu pouco nublado, 
Temp: *24.6ºC*
Hum: *66%*
Pressao:*1019hPa*

Boas fotos, MiguelMinhoto e André...
Sernancelhe é muito bonita, tive lá no dia _6 Junho_, fizemos uma "marcha da montanha", que ocorre com todas as escolas de Gaia/Porto


----------



## Fil (21 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Boas. A máxima que o IM prevê para hoje em Bragança é de 34ºC, mas a esta hora ainda vou com 23,9ºC apenas...  A mínima foi de 14,6ºC, não esperava que descesse tanto ainda por cima com vento toda a noite. 

Os extremos de ontem foram 30,9ºC / 19,1ºC (às 23:59).


----------



## Sueste (21 Jul 2008 às 13:41)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá, vento fraco de SW e neste momento estou com 26.6ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (21 Jul 2008 às 13:49)

Bom dia

Por aqui a situação está tranquila, ou seja 25ºC, céu limpo e vento fresco a variar de Sul ou Sudeste.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2008 às 14:06)

Boas por aqui tive de mínima 17,7ºC e humidade máxima de 98% até meio da manha com nevoeiro...

Agora o sol brilha mas o fresco e humido continua! vou com 20,8ºC, 82%HR e 1018hpa


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jul 2008 às 14:09)

Neste momento ceu limpo, com 26.1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jul 2008 às 14:22)

Depois do nevoeiro matinal agora vai aquecendo. Já chegou aos *32,6ºC*


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2008 às 14:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Depois do nevoeiro matinal agora vai aquecendo. Já chegou aos *32,6ºC*



Que diferença abismal em tão poucos kilometros! vou aqui com 21,3ºC e 80%HR e vento a rondar os 5 a 15km/h...a máxima até agora foi de 22,2ºc ás 12:51..esta humidade não deixa a temperatura subir tal como ontem.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2008 às 15:10)

Por aqui muito calor! Ás 14 horas registava 29ºC mas a subir rápidamente. O céu apresenta-se limpo apenas com alguns cumulus a este.


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Jul 2008 às 16:07)

ola amigos e amigas, voltei depois de umas férias, lol, sei que vai tarde.a minha estação marcou mínima de 17.6

as ferias foram muito boas no algarve, a agua n estava má, o calor é que era insuportavel

era impossivel ir a net la, porque os Cibers estavam sempre cheios e porque aquilo era careiro

agora sigo com uns surpreendentes 33.4 graus, n sei se esta correcto


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2008 às 16:16)

Ceu limpo, e *28.7ºC* e humidade de *52%*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2008 às 16:18)

Estremoz: Tarde tranquila com 34 ºC e algum vento.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Jul 2008 às 16:27)

vitamos disse:


> Por aqui muito calor! Ás 14 horas registava 29ºC mas a subir rápidamente. O céu apresenta-se limpo apenas com alguns cumulus a este.



Vitamos confirmo tb esses cumulos que já têm algum desenvolvimento vertical, estão interessantes.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2008 às 17:48)

Finalmente a humidade baixou o que permite ter uma temperatura elevada, vou neste momento com a máxima de 28,5ºC e a humidade é de 45%


----------



## João Soares (21 Jul 2008 às 18:11)

Extremos de hoje:
Tempª max: *28.8ºC*
Tempª min: *17.6ºC*
Humidade min: *51%*
Humidade maxima: *81%*

Por agora, céu limpo
Tempª: *26.8ºC*
Hum: *55%*
Pressao: *1015.8hPa*


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2008 às 18:37)

Setubal...
Mín. de hoje:*17,7ºC* (7:34)
Máx. de hoje:*28,7ºC* (17:59)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *98%* (10:24) *43%* (17:40)

Rajada máx.:*19,8km/h* (15:20)

Actual:
27,3ºC
50%HR
1017hpa
8,6km/h


----------



## HotSpot (21 Jul 2008 às 18:38)

miguel disse:


> Finalmente a humidade baixou o que permite ter uma temperatura elevada, vou neste momento com a máxima de 28,5ºC e a humidade é de 45%



Maxima 34.6 ºC (15:20)

Ontem a noite fui a setubal e a arrabida estava cheia de nevoeiro. notou-se bem a diferenca para aqui.

Ca o nevoeiro levanta mais cedo e a temperatura sobe mais.


----------



## ajrebelo (21 Jul 2008 às 18:50)

HotSpot disse:


> Maxima 34.6 ºC (15:20)
> 
> Ontem a noite fui a setubal e a arrabida estava cheia de nevoeiro. notou-se bem a diferenca para aqui.
> 
> Ca o nevoeiro levanta mais cedo e a temperatura sobe mais.



boas

pois é hot no sábado ainda estava pior,  foi curioso tanto no sábado como no domingo o nevoeiro entrou  por volta das 16.30h talvez um pouco mais tarde no domingo, o que levou a demandada geral da praia por volta dessa hora e foi só aqui, na costa não estava assim, nem em toda a jardia ( zona que vai desde a lagoa de albufeira até a fonte da telha, entrando também um pouco para dentro, acaba perto  do montijo.

hoje de manha ainda estava nevoeiro aqui em Sesimbra mas durou pouco  tempo, de tarde o calor foi apertando, vento fraco.

abraços


----------



## diogo (21 Jul 2008 às 19:04)

Tive máxima de *26.8ºC* cerca das 13:55h

Agora: 23.8ºC , 38% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Jul 2008 às 19:40)

Pois, o meu primo disse que ontem na Costa da Caparica teve direito a chuvisco fraco de pouca dura, e dizia que estava bastante fresco e a agua gelada.


Tive máxima de 34,2 e agora sigo com 28,4.

Os próximos dias avizinham-se frescos

 dia marcado por calor e neblina até ao meio da manhã


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jul 2008 às 20:02)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a tarde de sol, e a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 34.3ºC, agora sigo com 30.9ºC

T.Minima de hoje: 20.1ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Jul 2008 às 20:40)

sigo com 25.5 com céu limpo e vento fraco.

destaque para a poeira que tem sido intensa no ar


----------



## Dan (21 Jul 2008 às 21:31)

O dia de hoje já foi mais fresquinho.

Extremos: 29,4ºC / 15,2ºC

Céu limpo e 26,4ºC por agora.


----------



## henriquesillva (21 Jul 2008 às 21:33)

Após mais uma ida a Faro (Motas), cá estou
mais uma vez;

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..............................21.2º
T máx.............................31.5º
T actual..........................27.1º

H min..............................32%
H máx.............................77%

Pressão actual..................1018 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2008 às 21:55)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 19,9 ºC (06h35); Temperatura máxima - 35,4 ºC; Temperatura actual - 28,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

*Elvas chegou aos 37,3 ºC esta tarde.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (dia 18)


----------



## mauro miranda (21 Jul 2008 às 22:10)

esta uma noite espectacular estou com 23.7 graus, vento fraco e céu totalmente limpo.

Realmente este verão está mesmo seco


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2008 às 22:14)

Por aqui a noite está quentinha vou com 24,0ºC, 66%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Sueste (21 Jul 2008 às 22:37)

Olá boa noite 

Por cá foi assim:

*Temp. Máx.* 28.9ºC
*Temp. Min. *18.1ºC
*Temp. Actual. *24.4ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2008 às 22:45)

Já está a refrescar! 22,3ºC e 78%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Jul 2008 às 22:55)

Boa noite. Por aqui dia de céu muito nublado com abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 19,8ºC Tmax - 24,6ºC Actual - 21,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (21 Jul 2008 às 22:56)

henriquesillva disse:


> Após mais uma ida a Faro (Motas), cá estou
> mais uma vez;




Boa noite pessoal!

Hoje de manhã li uma noticia no Destak sobre a concentração motar em Faro e lembrei-me logo do henriquesillva. Bem me queria parecer que andava por lá!

Hoje um dia quente e seco.
Por aqui não tive direito à neblina que se fez sentir nas zonas mais ribeirinhas da capital.
Logo de manhã cedo, o vento já era seco de NE.
*
Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 17,4ºC
Tmáx: 32,4ºC.

Temperaturas de um excelente dia de praia, para quem pôde aproveitar!

Por agora vento fraco e 23,7ºC.


PS: A região de Sernancelhe é mesmo espectacular.
Em Agosto vou lá passar mais 9 dias. Depois sigo mais para o concelho ao lado de Tarouca!
E no entretanto vou visitanto dos concelhos vizinhos: Lamego, Moimenta da Beira, Trancoso, Castro Daire....
(Terras das minhas origens. Se eu não as conhecer, quem as conhecerá? )


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2008 às 23:16)

Olá, boa noite!

Por aqui, hoje o dia foi marcado por céu limpo, com aparecimento de alguma neblusidade alta durante a tarde. O vento manteve-se fraco.

A temperatura mínima foi algo baixa , tendo sido de *18,0ºC*. A máxima foi *31,6ªC* .

Neste momento tenho 24,3ºC, o céu está pouco nublado por cirrus e cirroestratus e o vento está fraco.



E assim acaba a minha estadia em Portimão. Posso dizer que gostei muito, especialmente de vêr as velhas UTDs (Unidade Tripla Diesel) a passarem aqui perto.

Quero expressar aqui o meu profundo agradecimento à minha fiel tia, que se disponibilizou a colocar, assiduamente, por mim aqui no forum ( de nada...)


----------



## Fil (22 Jul 2008 às 00:41)

Boas noites. Aqui a máxima ficou finalmente nos 27,8ºC, longe dos 34ºC da previsão do IM... Na estação do IM foi de 30,0ºC.

Neste momento céu completamente limpo e vento fraco de NE com uma temperatura de 18,9ºC.


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Jul 2008 às 00:43)

Boa Noite

Aqui o dia manteve-se limpo com o aparecimento de algumas nuvens altas muito dispersas durante a tarde e que se mantem bem visiveis graças à luz da lua.


----------



## diogo (22 Jul 2008 às 01:07)

A temperatura está com dificuldades em descer!

Tenho ainda 16.9ºC , 68% HR , 1018 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2008 às 01:48)

Aqui vou com 19,3 graus e 92%HR o nevoeiro já está a querer aparecer de novo.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jul 2008 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

22ºC foi a minima desta noite!


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2008 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
Ceu limpo com a temp. nos 22.1ºC.
Min. matinal 18.3ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Jul 2008 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Em odivelas a minima foi de 18,3C.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento nulo e uma forte sensação de calor.

Bem malta, estou de partida para uma trip car pelo sul!
Prometo trazer muitas fotografias.
Uma boa semana para todos.


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2008 às 10:52)

AnDré disse:


> Bem malta, estou de partida para uma trip car pelo sul!
> Prometo trazer muitas fotografias.
> Uma boa semana para todos.



Boa viagem André! O Gil está de regresso, O Miguel já regressou... etc... etc.. É o festival dos fiéis e dedicados membros deste forum, sempre participando por esse Portugal fora! A todos os que podem ter uns dias de lazer, desejo umas excelentes férias, muitas viagens, excelentes fotos e acima de tudo que cheguem aos seus destinos sem sobressaltos 

Por aqui em Coimbra (em pleno local de trabalho, porque as férias não são para todos ) O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado após um início de dia de intenso nevoeiro! A pressão está em 1016 hPa e o dia promete ser quentinho.

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 19,8ºC
Tmax 30,1ºC

Hoje: *Tmin 19,6ºC*


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2008 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e ainda 23,1ºC.

Mínima de 15,5ºC


----------



## diogo (22 Jul 2008 às 11:09)

Por aqui tive mínima de *15.2ºC*, fresquinho, devido ao intenso nevoeiro desta noite e início de manhã

Agora: 23.3ºC , 43% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Jul 2008 às 11:23)

ola bom dia tive uma mínima de 18.1 agora sigo com 22.9

vento fraco, alguma neblina e espera-se uma pequena subidinha das temperaturas.

resto de bom dia


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Jul 2008 às 11:37)

se repararem no SAT 24 dá para ver umas nuvenzinhas a aproximarem-se aqui de Lisboa, mas quer dizer, nao deve dar em nada como sempre

sigo com 23.4


----------



## Levante (22 Jul 2008 às 12:36)

Os dias tem sido tipicos de verão, desde o intenso calor seco de sabado, ao calor humido de domingo, aos dias classicos de vento de oeste, sendo que hoje já virou de novo para levante. 27º, vento SE fraco, calima. Não há cá nevoeiros matinais nem nocturnos...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Boas

por aqui a manhã de hoje apresentou-se com nevoeiro mas que ao passar das horas foi-se dissipando, até que agora o sol já reina no céu novamente, e estão 31.2ºC

T. Minima de hoje: 18.5ºC


----------



## Sueste (22 Jul 2008 às 13:09)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá tive uma minima de 19.6ºC e agora sigo com 28.8ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Jul 2008 às 13:23)

Olá!

Aqui a mínima foi de 18.4ºC. Neste momento sigo com 23.4, bem fresquinho até.

Outras infos:


   humidade 49 %   
   Pressão 1021 hPa   
   Vento 6.5 km/h   
   Vento (direcção) Sudoeste


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Jul 2008 às 13:28)

ola boa tarde

eu sigo com 26.7 graus vento fraco e as primeiras nuvens estão a aparecer.

A poeira continua


----------



## jpmartins (22 Jul 2008 às 13:47)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 31.2ºC, ceu limpo.


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2008 às 14:03)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 16,6ºC (6:16)...

O dia está de novo a ser marcado pela alta humidade tive uma humidade máxima de 98% ás 8:40...

Agora sigo com 23,1ºC, 72%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco a rondar os 10km/h


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2008 às 14:24)

Hoje a minima registada foi de *19.0ºC*

Tive na praia durante a manha e inicio da tarde, estava espetacular, e bem quente (18ºC pelo IM)  a água, o que e de admirar visto que estou no Norte do Pais...
Lá, na praia, estava nevoeiro cerrado, e maré vaza, mas muito abafado....

Quando cheguei a casa, reparei que a 1km da praia está um ceu muito limpo...
 que ja tinha atingido de maxima até agora de *31.2ºC*....

Por agora, continuação de céu limpo,
Temp: *29.6ºC*
Hum: *51%*
Pressao: *1016.7hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2008 às 14:34)

Estremoz: A tarde segue tranquila, com céu limpo, temperatura na casa dos 36 ºC e ligeira brisa de sudoeste.


----------



## Levante (22 Jul 2008 às 14:53)

Bem... hoje está aquilo que os espanhóis chama de "bochorno"!  28º, 60% humidade (já teve nos 70%!), vento muito fraco de SSE, o mar está espelho completo, o céu está azul acinzentado da poeira e a sensação de calor é muito grande... (e uma pessoa a estudar...abençoada climatização)


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Jul 2008 às 15:58)

sigo com 33.6 graus céu nublado por umas nuvens esquisitas e vento fraco

muita poeira e forte sensação de calor o que faz com que sintamos um pouco de desconforto


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jul 2008 às 17:09)

34.5ºC ás 16h

agora tão uns 33ºC 

céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2008 às 19:03)

Boa Tarde

Po aqui tarde de sol com a temperatura máxima de 35.9ºC, neste momento estão 32.8ºC, o vento sopra moderado de NO, Humidade de 41% e  visibilidade de 15 Km

T.Minima de hoje: 18.5ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2008 às 19:27)

Céu limpo e 31,0ºC

Extremos: 15,5ºC / 32,0ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (22 Jul 2008 às 19:31)

Boa Tarde

Dia de calor com máximas na volta dos 30º e vento fraco. A destacar o céu com tons de branco, deve ser a poeira do Sahara!


----------



## diogo (22 Jul 2008 às 19:41)

Aqui o dia até foi quente - máxima de *28.7ºC* - mas com algumas nuvens um pouco estranhas durante a tarde, tipo altocumulus...

Agora: 21.2ºC , 44% HR , 1016 hPa , céu praticamente limpo , vento moderado


----------



## mauro miranda (22 Jul 2008 às 19:49)

confirmo essas nuvens estranhas.

o ceu esta branco, devido a poeira que se faz sentir no ar.

tenho 25.6 graus, esta a descer bem, e tive máxima de 33.8 graus

durante a tarde apareceram umas nuvens estranhas


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jul 2008 às 20:43)

Levante disse:


> Bem... hoje está aquilo que os espanhóis chama de "bochorno"!  28º, 60% humidade (já teve nos 70%!), vento muito fraco de SSE, o mar está espelho completo, o céu está azul acinzentado da poeira e a sensação de calor é muito grande... (e uma pessoa a estudar...abençoada climatização)



Depende da climatização, imagina um exame na universidade com o ar condicionado para 22ºC e estar na sala 40ºC, ar condicionado avariado.

Tal como o Levante disse a poeira anda por aqui.

Máxima: 28.2ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jul 2008 às 20:50)

por aqui tb se vê a poeira no ar...ate no pôr do sol se notou


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2008 às 21:01)

Setubal...
Mín. de hoje:*16,6ºC* (6:16)
Máx. de hoje:*28,5ºC* (16:58)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *98%* (8:40) *41%* (17:15)

Rajada máx.:*18,4km/h* (15:09)

Actual:
22,3ºC
61%HR
1016hpa
4,3km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (22 Jul 2008 às 21:09)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min........................................22.7º
T máx.......................................32.4º
T actual....................................25.2º

H min........................................22%
H máx.......................................66%

Pressão actual...........................1017 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Jul 2008 às 21:42)

Boa noite. Por cá céu muito nublado com algumas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 18,3º C

Tmax - 26,8ºC

Actual - 23,4ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2008 às 22:39)

Olá a todos ! 
Por cá, mínima de *18,0 ºC* e máxima de *31,9 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2008 às 23:00)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos !
> Por cá, mínima de *18,0 ºC* e máxima de *31,9 ºC*.



Sem dúvida que hoje foi um dia para esturrar por essa zona, e eu que o diga que andei por tal zona  e me fartei de verter água, mas claro, o senhor Daniel dizia que "Ah tá fresco, este ventinho vai dar cabo da minha máxima" e eu "Sim, de facto tá fresco, uii ".

Para ajudar mais á libertação de suor, fomos até há biblioteca do IM em que metade do caminho se fez de autocarro (31) e a outra metade a pé, por caminhos bem interessantes, onde praticamente não havia passeio, quando chegámos ao IM e dirigimo-nos até há biblioteca onde só tivemos cerca de 10 minutos, pois já ia fechar  só deu para o senhor Vilão tirar umas fotocopias das normais climatológicas de uma terriolas quentes do Alentejo.

É de salientar, o nosso espanto pela quantidade de estações que já existiram por todo o país  até mesmo aqui por Queluz já houve, embora só tenha estado activa durante cerca de 20 anos.

Por aqui máxima de 29.3ºC e mínima de 16.3ºC agora estou com 18.8ºC.


----------



## Sueste (22 Jul 2008 às 23:43)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá foi assim:

*Temp. Máx.* 30.6ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.6ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 23.9ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2008 às 23:46)

Por aqui termino o dia com 21,2ºC, 70%HR, 1017hpa e vento nulo...boas noite!


----------



## diogo (22 Jul 2008 às 23:52)

mauro miranda disse:


> confirmo essas nuvens estranhas.
> 
> o ceu esta branco, devido a poeira que se faz sentir no ar.
> 
> ...



Altocumulus misturados com cirroestratos e cumulus, ia para ali uma mostela

Agora: 16.5ºC , 67% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo (com alguma neblina a este) e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (22 Jul 2008 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

Tempª min: *19.0ºC*
Tempª max: *31.2ºC*

Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *19.7ºC*
Hum: *78%*
Pressao: *1016.7hPa*


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2008 às 23:58)




----------



## Gerofil (22 Jul 2008 às 23:58)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 22,6 ºC (06h37); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC; Temperatura actual - 25,0 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1015 hPa.

*Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas ao final da tarde.*

*Será Serpa mais quente que Amareleja ?*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (dia 18 e dia 22)


----------



## Rog (22 Jul 2008 às 23:58)

Boa noite,
Por aqui dia de ceu muito nublado
17,8ºC
83%HR
1022hpa


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 00:21)

Rog disse:


>



Boas Rog, eu já não estou em Armação 

agora mesmo para terminar o dia:
20,7ºC
73%HR
1018hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 01:29)

Boa Madrugada Pessoal! Estou de Volta a Mira-Sintra!

Foram, sem dúvida, umas semanas bem passadas em Portimão, das quais resultaram umas 1000 fotos!

Já pude finalmente vislumbrar o novo aspecto e funcionalidades do site do IM, e a verdade é que, na minha opinião, está... excelente! Até se faz login e tudo!

Quanto a registos meteorológicos... aqui vão os extremos desde dia 05-07


Temperatura Mínima: *13,3ºC* (5:46 - 07-07-2008)
Temperatura Máxima: *32,4º*C (17:33 - 19-07-2008)

Humidade Mínima: *35%* (17:37 - 15-07-2008)
Humidade Máxima: *96%* (8:45 - 22-07-2008)

Pressão Mínima: *1008 hPa *(20:15 - 18-07-2008)
Pressão Máxima: *1021 hPa *(11:07 - 15-07-2008)

Vento Máximo: *43,7 km/h* - (13:14 - 13-07-2008)

Wind Chill Mínimo: *9,4ºC* (7:43 - 13-07-2008)
Wind Chill Máximo: *32,4ºC* (17:32 - 19-07-2008)


Tenho Informação de que chegou a chuviscar, mas nada contabilizado!


Neste momento tenho 18,1ºC, mas já tive 17,3ºC
Humidade a 86%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,8 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (23 Jul 2008 às 08:10)

Ando por terras algarvias mas propriamente Armona Island em Olhao. Como não tenho termometro vou seguindo com atencao os valores do Algarvio e do Sueste.


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2008 às 08:15)

Hoje, as 7h30 deu cá um trovão tao forte que ate me acordou e depois deu um agiaceiro....

Por agora ceu muito nublado,
Temp: *20.0ºC*
Hum: *77%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*

A temperatura minima registada foi de *19,6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (23 Jul 2008 às 09:09)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, com 20.3ºC.
Min. matinal 19.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2008 às 09:26)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive de minima 19.5ºC... por agora está 24.7ºC, algumas nuvens, Humidade de 73% e a visibilidade de 15 Km


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 09:30)

ola bom dia eu tive mínima de 18ºC agora sigo com 21.6, céu com algumas nuvens e parece que para a zona do porto houve festa logo de manhã a avaliar as imagens do Sat24.

agora despeço-me com ceu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 10:13)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 19,6ºC
Tmax 30,9ºC

Céu encoberto esta manhã, mas sem chuva. pressão em 1015hPa.

*Tmin 19,9ºC*


----------



## Levante (23 Jul 2008 às 10:49)

Mais uma minima tropical de 21º (já se perdeu a conta este verão...)  Para não variar, amanheceu com vento varíavel/calma. De momento, 26º e vento fraco SE e ainda mais poeira no ar!


----------



## Rog (23 Jul 2008 às 10:52)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ceu com períodos de muito nublado. 
18,6ºC
78%HR
min. 15,8ºC
1021hpa


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com o ceú limpo, e a prometer aquecer bem! A esta hora já está uma temperatuara muito boa! E o mar está super calmo, com água quentinha....

A minima desta noite foi de 22,4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Durante a noite, a temperatura pouco desceu... fiquei-me com *17,3ºC* de mínima
Neste momento tenho 20,8ºC
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h

O céu apresenta bastante neblusidade!


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2008 às 11:35)

Bom dia

Por aqui estão 25ºC e não se pode andar ao sol, queima Vento de Sul a puxar algum fresco do mar mas assim que pára, o calor regressa em força

Gostaria de saber se a mais alguem acontece o mesmo problema: No site do IM eu fizer login, nas previsões apresenta sempre a frase: "_Informação em actualização. Por favor tente mais tarde"_. Se eu fizer logout ou entrar normalmente sem fazer login, todas as informações são bem apresentadas. Alguem sabe o que se passa

Fiquem


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 12:07)

TaviraMan disse:


> Gostaria de saber se a mais alguem acontece o mesmo problema: No site do IM eu fizer login, nas previsões apresenta sempre a frase: "_Informação em actualização. Por favor tente mais tarde"_. Se eu fizer logout ou entrar normalmente sem fazer login, todas as informações são bem apresentadas. Alguem sabe o que se passa
> 
> Fiquem



Na altura em que postaste, estava ser actualizada a informação... provavelmente foi por isso 

Aqui o sol começa agora a dar um ar da sua graça, mas as nuvens ainda reinam... O dia está muito menos quente que os últimos...


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 12:12)

Boas
Tive mínima de 18,4ºC...

Hoje o dia está a ser diferente dos ultimos  e a culpa é disso é da humidade que hoje está relativamente baixa o que permite que a temperatura suba o vento é outro factor que está a ajudar pois hoje está muito fraco...

Neste momento sigo com 25,9ºC já tive 27,6ºC ás 12:01...a humidade é de 49% mas já esteve a 43% ás 12:02... pressão é de 1018hpa e o vento fraco inferior a 10km/h máx: 8,6km/h ás 12:16...















Gráficos do IM...


----------



## Levante (23 Jul 2008 às 12:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O dia amanheceu com o ceú limpo, e a prometer aquecer bem! A esta hora já está uma temperatuara muito boa! E o mar está super calmo, com água quentinha....
> 
> A minima desta noite foi de 22,4ºC



Tenho reparado nos valores de minimas que obténs... fazes as medições memso em Lagoa ou junto ao mar? Sem querer por em dúvida os teus valores, mas acho-os um pouco elevados, tendo em conta que o barlavento é tipicamente mais fresco à noite que o sotavento, e mesmo junto ao mar a diferença é notória, a partir sensivelmente da zona de Vilamoura. O que tenho verificado é que praticamente todas as tuas minimas são superiores a Faro, Olhao, Fuzeta Tavira e Castro Marim...


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2008 às 12:27)

vitamos disse:


> Na altura em que postaste, estava ser actualizada a informação... provavelmente foi por isso



Esqueci-me de dizer que não foi só na altura em que postei pois desde há cerca de 3 dias que faz sempre o mesmo. 

Obrigado


----------



## Levante (23 Jul 2008 às 12:28)

Já agora...por aqui 28º, vento em calma, 60%, poeira na atmosfera


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 12:32)

TaviraMan disse:


> Esqueci-me de dizer que não foi só na altura em que postei pois desde há cerca de 3 dias que faz sempre o mesmo.
> 
> Obrigado



Hum estranho...   eu tou registado e não me acontecem problemas desse tipo! Se continuares com problemas podes sempre tentar mandar um mail ao IM ...


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 12:36)

TaviraMan disse:


> Esqueci-me de dizer que não foi só na altura em que postei pois desde há cerca de 3 dias que faz sempre o mesmo.
> 
> Obrigado



A mim é na parte da Observação de superficie(Horária)

Ainda me dá os dados das 12h UTC de 2008/07/*22*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 13:10)

Ainda tenho 21,5ºC, e as nuvens permanecem no céu
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2008 às 13:18)

miguel disse:


> A mim é na parte da Observação de superficie(Horária)
> 
> Ainda me dá os dados das 12h UTC de 2008/07/*22*



Bom, vou esperar mais uns dias, utilizando o site sem fazer login, afinal se eu não fizer o login, obtenho praticamente os mesmos dados, por isso Mas aqui a ultima actualização, sem login das observações de superficie é 07 UTC de Hoje

Aproveito assim o post para dizer que por aqui estão 28ºC, vento fraco de várias direcções e há muita poeira lá em cima


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 13:35)

dia mais fresco e menos poeira no céu

agora sigo com 24.8, ontem a esta hora estavam 28.7.


vamos a ver o que isto vai dar, o vento esta fraco e bastante fresquinho, sabe bem


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 13:46)

Por aqui 22.8ºC  fresquinho  mínima de 17.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 13:51)

Por aqui, apenas *21,4ºC*! Sinto bem a diferença em relação a Portimão

Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,8 km/h

O céu ainda mantém nuvens, mas na verdade não sei como chamá-las... são uma espécie de cumulus, mas mais chatos e menos definidos...


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2008 às 14:00)

Levante disse:


> Tenho reparado nos valores de minimas que obténs... fazes as medições memso em Lagoa ou junto ao mar? Sem querer por em dúvida os teus valores, mas acho-os um pouco elevados, tendo em conta que o barlavento é tipicamente mais fresco à noite que o sotavento, e mesmo junto ao mar a diferença é notória, a partir sensivelmente da zona de Vilamoura. O que tenho verificado é que praticamente todas as tuas minimas são superiores a Faro, Olhao, Fuzeta Tavira e Castro Marim...



OI.
As medições são mesmo feitas em Lagoa. O sensor está numa varanda grande do 3.º andar, virada a Sul. Metade do interior da varanda apanha sol durante a tarde, mas a parte interior onde está o sensor não. Por esta razão, nunca coloco as máximas, pois existe sempre algum "efeito estufa" durante o dia, inflaccionando os valores, mas durante a noite não pensei que fizesse diferença. E como as minimas se sentem normalmente depois da 00h / 01h, julgo que a varanda já terá arrefecido por essa altura??? Até porque é uma varanda ampla e arefada. Achas que deverei colocar na varanda virada a Norte? Nesta o sensor fica  sob a influência dos ventos de Norte (quando os há), logo deverá ter temperaturas um pouco inferiores??


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 14:09)

Setubal anda sempre ao contrario do resto enquanto na maioria dos locais hoje arrefeceu aqui aqueceu e de que maneira  já tive 29,8ºC e 35%HR...

Agora tenho 29,1ºC, 37%HR, 1017hpa e vento 0,0km/h...máx:11,5km/h ás 12:30


----------



## Sueste (23 Jul 2008 às 14:18)

Caros companheiros do Forum 
Boa tarde 

Por cá está a ser um dia abafado. O céu apresenta nebulosidade, que pelas informações dos meus vizinhos algarvios, isto deve-se à poeira  nas camadas superiores da atmosfera.

Tive uma temperatura minima de 20.3ºC e às 13h50 estava já com 30.4ºC


----------



## Bgc (23 Jul 2008 às 15:17)

Cheguei agora a casa com o carro a marcar *35.0ºC *


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 15:53)

por aqui sigo com 30.2 que é a máxima do dia até agora, relembro que a minima foi de 18ºC

agora ceu limpo, de manha estava nublado e o vento intensificou-se, esta mais calor, mas o vento continua fresquinho


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 15:55)

por aqui sigo com 30.2 que é a máxima do dia até agora, relembro que a minima foi de 18ºC

agora ceu limpo, de manha estava nublado e o vento intensificou-se, esta mais calor, mas o vento continua fresquinho


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2008 às 15:59)

Por aqui céu limpo! Mas ao contrário dos últimos dias não está calor absolutamente nenhum... dia agradável mas não sufocante


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 16:06)

Levo 23,2ºC, e o céu limpou
O vento, há pouco, chegou aos *25,5 km/h*


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2008 às 16:07)

Ate agora a maxima registada e de *27.3ºC*, com a humidade minima a chegar aos *52%*

Por agora, o céu continua muito nublado, com esteve durante o dia todo
Temp: *26.2ºC*
Hum: *55%*
Pressao: *1017.1hPa*

Apartir de Sábado, vou de férias para a terra dos meus avós, em Trás-dos-montes, Vila Real... por isso, nao vou poder frequentar o forum durante 2 semanas , por outro lado, vou tar muito atento ao carro do meu padrinho onde tem termometro, onde e o meu unico meio de visulização de tempªs por lá...


----------



## Levante (23 Jul 2008 às 16:29)

ecobcg disse:


> OI.
> As medições são mesmo feitas em Lagoa. O sensor está numa varanda grande do 3.º andar, virada a Sul. Metade do interior da varanda apanha sol durante a tarde, mas a parte interior onde está o sensor não. Por esta razão, nunca coloco as máximas, pois existe sempre algum "efeito estufa" durante o dia, inflaccionando os valores, mas durante a noite não pensei que fizesse diferença. E como as minimas se sentem normalmente depois da 00h / 01h, julgo que a varanda já terá arrefecido por essa altura??? Até porque é uma varanda ampla e arefada. Achas que deverei colocar na varanda virada a Norte? Nesta o sensor fica  sob a influência dos ventos de Norte (quando os há), logo deverá ter temperaturas um pouco inferiores??



Concordo contigo, eu aqui no 2º andar virado a sul e sem qq oposição de predios, faz um calor insuportável, mesmo de inverno! Mas a diferença de temperaturas entre a varanda e a varanda norte faz-se sentir, em particular qdo há ventos norte (e no barlavento penso q sejam frequentes à noite, da experiencia q tenho). Talvez faça alguma diferença  Mas lá está, nao estou a por em duvida os valores longe de mim! Só acho um pouco estranha a discrepância em relação Às estações do sotavento, tipicamente mais "quentes" devido à menor influência dos ventos norte (qdo os há, geralmente tem efeito fohen e são quentes). Lembro-me bem de quando ia à fatacil e estava bem fresco e qdo chegava cá nem se sentia bafo


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jul 2008 às 16:59)

Levante disse:


> Concordo contigo, eu aqui no 2º andar virado a sul e sem qq oposição de predios, faz um calor insuportável, mesmo de inverno! Mas a diferença de temperaturas entre a varanda e a varanda norte faz-se sentir, em particular qdo há ventos norte (e no barlavento penso q sejam frequentes à noite, da experiencia q tenho). Talvez faça alguma diferença  Mas lá está, nao estou a por em duvida os valores longe de mim! Só acho um pouco estranha a discrepância em relação Às estações do sotavento, tipicamente mais "quentes" devido à menor influência dos ventos norte (qdo os há, geralmente tem efeito fohen e são quentes). Lembro-me bem de quando ia à fatacil e estava bem fresco e qdo chegava cá nem se sentia bafo



Vou experimentar colocar o sensor na varanda a norte! Temo é que ai as temperaturas sejam baixas demais!! Vou experimentar!


----------



## Levante (23 Jul 2008 às 17:01)

29º, 62% humidade, brisa fraca de sul, poeira qb como ontem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2008 às 17:44)

Muito Boa Tarde

Por aqui hoje tive de máxima 31.4ºC foi mais fresquinho que ontém... neste momento estão 30.6º, Humidade 39%, visibilidade de 16 Km, e o vento fraco de NO.

T.Minima de Hoje: 19.5º

Abraços


----------



## João Soares (23 Jul 2008 às 17:51)

Neste momento, registo 24.7ºC com 59% de humidade e 1015.7hPa de pressão

Tive agora, a ver no IM, e fiquei muito cool com eles, por porem a estação meteorológica de Vila Nova de Gaia, Oliveira do Douro em funcionamento, no tempo presente, porque com a antiga apresentação do Im nao erá possivel acompanha-lá assim...


----------



## Levante (23 Jul 2008 às 18:11)

29º! 55% vento fraco SW, tem feito uns dias de praia fantástica, a água tá um caldo!


----------



## Sueste (23 Jul 2008 às 18:27)

Olá boa tarde,

Sinceramente esperava mais calor, depois do aviso amarelo do IM para Faro em que a temperatura máxima prevista era de 32ºC.
Será que estão a prever o vento de Noroeste/Norte para o final do dia? Para preverem uma temperatura acima de 30ºC 

Por cá a temperatura máxima foi de 31.1ºC e agora sigo com 28.8ºC. Quem estiver de férias no algarve, há que aproveitar a praia pois a temperatura da água do mar, segundo o site da Região Turismo do Algarve, estava às 16h53 nos 23.9ºC, um caldinho


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 18:38)

Por cá, tenho 22,9ºC, e a máxima de hoje não passou de *23,6ºC*!!



Relatos do André, que se encontra de férias pelos Algarves!

Em Loulé, pelas 10:30, estavam 28ºC e, há pouco, em Tavira, a temperatura não devia fugir muito aos 28ºC também


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jul 2008 às 18:57)

por aqui céu limpo e vento moderado

ultimas temp. registadas

16h - 29,5ºC

18h30 - 28ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2008 às 19:14)

Por aqui, tarde quente, ainda estão 28ºC tal como esteve esta tarde toda sem grandes oscilações, vento fraco de Sudoeste ou Oeste também um pouco quente. A poeira esta continua lá em cima e nada de novo a acrescentar


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2008 às 19:42)

Meteorologia em tempo real:

http://snirh.pt/snirh.php?main_id=1&item=4.3.2&objlink=&objrede=


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 19:47)

pois aqui a temperatura desce muito bem, ja levo com 22.9, e parecendo esquisito ou nao, ja tive frio, lool, e o que faz ter sangue de barata.


agora ceu limpo vento moderado, fresquinho e notou-se uma dimunuição do calor e da poeira


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 19:52)

Os fractus começam a encher o céu e a temperatura é de 21,1ºC
Já parece Outono


----------



## Brunomc (23 Jul 2008 às 19:59)

> Os fractus começam a encher o céu e a temperatura é de 21,1ºC
> Já parece Outono



Gilmet são aquelas nuvens que tão a vir de Oeste ??


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 20:08)

Setubal...
Mín. de hoje:*18,8ºC* (7:14)
Máx. de hoje:*31,0ºC* (15:44)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *88%* (4:47) *32%* (15:50)

Rajada máx.:*12,2km/h* (17:18)

Actual:
23,4ºC
48%HR
1017hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## henriquesillva (23 Jul 2008 às 20:53)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................20.1º
T máx....................................28.3º
T actual.................................20.7º

H min.....................................41%
H máx....................................79%

Pressão actual.......................1017 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2008 às 21:23)

Brunomc disse:


> Gilmet são aquelas nuvens que tão a vir de Oeste ??



Ainda não são aquelas lá ao fundo... eram apenas uns fractus, e que já desapareceram...







Agora, bastantes nuvens altas, a Norte e Oeste
Temperatura nos *18,1ºC*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Jul 2008 às 21:24)

Boa noite. Por aqui um dia muito quente e algo humido. Céu com boas abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 21,3ºC Hmin - 60%

Tmax - 29,7ºC Hmax - 85%

Actual - 24ºC e 66 % Hr


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2008 às 21:27)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 20,8 ºC (04h19); Temperatura máxima - 31,5 ºC; Temperatura actual - 23,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Hoje o dia ficou marcado por uma acentuada descida da temperatura máxima.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (dia 18 e dia 22)


----------



## mauro miranda (23 Jul 2008 às 21:49)

oi, o ceu esta a ficar nublado por uns cumulos, e deixei de ser tropical, estou com 19.4 depois de uma máxima de 32.1 graus, esta muito fresquinho hoje


----------



## Nortada (23 Jul 2008 às 22:22)

Boas Noites a todos,Finalmente consegue se,respirar..........        Aqui ficão os meus valores Temp.23,4 hpa,1014,2 ceu pouco nublado,e vento fraco de nw,sao os valores do centro de lisboa(santos) abraço a todos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2008 às 22:25)

Nortada disse:


> Boas Noites a todos,Finalmente consegue se,respirar..........        Aqui ficão os meus valores Temp.23,4 hpa,1014,2 ceu pouco nublado,e vento fraco de nw,sao os valores do centro de lisboa(santos) abraço a todos



Parece que alguém não gosta de calor  és como eu 

Por aqui 17.5ºC vento fraco.


----------



## diogo (23 Jul 2008 às 23:02)

Por aqui tive mínima de *16.4ºC* e máxima de *24.8ºC*

Agora: 16.2ºC , 59% HR , 1017 hPa , céu limpo , vento fraco


----------



## Sueste (23 Jul 2008 às 23:10)

Olá boa noite,

Está uma noite agradável apesar de algum vento de Norte.

*Resumo do dia*

*Temp. Máx.* 31.1ºC
*Temp. Min.* 20.3ºC
*Temp. Actual. *24.7ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (23 Jul 2008 às 23:39)

Boa Noite

Que noite terrivel Estão 23ºC e está uma ventania de Norte um pouco fria e desagradável Não se está muito bem lá fora não


----------



## Dan (23 Jul 2008 às 23:43)

O dia foi quente, mas a noite está bem mais fresca graças ao vento que se tem feito sentir.

Registo agora o mais baixo valor de temperatura do dia com 17,5ºC.

Extremos: 17,5ºC / 32,4ºC


----------



## Sueste (23 Jul 2008 às 23:48)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Que noite terrivel Estão 23ºC e está uma ventania de Norte um pouco fria e desagradável Não se está muito bem lá fora não



Boas...acho que a Fuzeta está mais protegida, sente-se algum vento mas nada de tão desagradável, nem frio está.
Neste momento estou com 24.3ºC.

Até amanhã pessoal


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2008 às 23:50)

Aqui vou com 19,5ºC, 75%HR, 1018hpa...não se nota de noite esse arrefecimento porque aqui as noites tem estado todas elas assim frescas e humidas..mas hoje o dia foi muito bom ao contrario dos ultimos dias que é bom menos de metade do dia


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2008 às 00:16)

Por aqui, a mínima de ontem deu-se ás 23:59, com 16,8ºC
Neste momento, 16,6ºC
Humidade a 87%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento fraquinho... tendo tido o seu máximo de *28,4 km/h*, pelas 17:45

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 16,8ºC (23:59)
MÁXIMA: 23,6ºC (16:56)


----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2008 às 01:16)




----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2008 às 01:17)

Boa noite,
Por aqui 17,4ºC
céu nublado.. penso eu..
80%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Fil (24 Jul 2008 às 02:26)

Boas. Por cá tenho 14,1ºC neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima atingiu-se às 23:59 com 15,9ºC (enganaste-te Rog ). A máxima foi de 30,9ºC. Ainda cheguei a pensar em trovoadas durante a tarde mas finalmente as nuvens deram em nada.


----------



## Sueste (24 Jul 2008 às 08:19)

Olá bom dia,

Por cá a madrugada foi fresca com minima de 17.8ºC e agora estou com 21.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2008 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Hoje coloquei o sensor da estação na varanda a sul e um outro termómetro na varanda a Norte. As temperaturas foram comparadas por volta das 4h da manhã e estavam com uma diferença de 0.2ºC.

Sendo assim, a minima desta noite foi de 20,0ºC por aqui!!!


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jul 2008 às 09:19)

bom dia, foi uma noite bastante fresquinha, com mínima de 16.1. Inctível.

Agora o ceu esta nublado por cumulos e por cirrus, mas nada de chuva,

vento fraco e esta se muito agradavel


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2008 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

Hoje tive de minima 15.9ºC, neste momento estão 24.0C e o céu apresenta-se com alguns cirrus
Humidade: 76%
Visibilidade: 16 Km


----------



## vitamos (24 Jul 2008 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,3ºC (23h59m)
Tmax 27,2ºC

A manhã trouxe céu pouco nublado. A pressão está em 1016 hPa e a temperatura ás 8h era de 20,3ºC.

*
Tmin 17,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (24 Jul 2008 às 10:31)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu muito nublado, com 21.2ºC.
Temp. min. 16.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jul 2008 às 10:41)

Bom dia. Por aqui mais uma noite tropical com 20,3ºC. Céu muito nublado neste momento com algumas abertas.
É de referir que ontem foi o dia mais quente por aqui tendo eu atingido quase 30 graus (29,7ºC) e em localidades mais frescas como por exemplo o aeroporto chegou aos 26ºC.
Mesmo assim este ano está a ser ligeiramente mais "fresco" que o anterior, pois por esta altura eu já tinha registado alguns valores acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## Levante (24 Jul 2008 às 11:42)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje coloquei o sensor da estação na varanda a sul e um outro termómetro na varanda a Norte. As temperaturas foram comparadas por volta das 4h da manhã e estavam com uma diferença de 0.2ºC.
> 
> Sendo assim, a minima desta noite foi de 20,0ºC por aqui!!!



Pensei que a diferença fosse um pouco maior...mesmo assim continuo impressionado com este valor...ainda por cima perante esta entrada de ar um pouco mais frio... por exemplo Tavira 18,2, Faro 18, Fuzeta 17,8... talvez se trate de uma zona de microclima?!


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2008 às 11:44)

Bom Dia!!

Já estou em Mira-Sintra, Rog

Por cá, a temperatura mínima desceu aos *15,4ºC*, pelas 6:55
Neste momento ainda levo *20,6ºC*
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento, por vezes moderado... mas neste momento a 8,2 km/h

O céu está muito nublado!


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jul 2008 às 11:48)

22.3 e o ceu a limpar


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2008 às 12:02)

Bom dia

Por aqui um dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores.

Ainda só 19,9ºC e o céu coberto por nuvens altas.

Mínima de 13,9ºC.


----------



## Rog (24 Jul 2008 às 12:12)

Bom dia,
Por aqui 21ºC
71%HR
1021hpa



Fil disse:


> Boas. Por cá tenho 14,1ºC neste momento com céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW. A mínima atingiu-se às 23:59 com 15,9ºC (enganaste-te Rog ). A máxima foi de 30,9ºC. Ainda cheguei a pensar em trovoadas durante a tarde mas finalmente as nuvens deram em nada.



Recolhi os dados por volta das 23h40, altura em que ainda não tinhas atingido a mínima do dia...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2008 às 12:20)

Levante disse:


> Pensei que a diferença fosse um pouco maior...mesmo assim continuo impressionado com este valor...ainda por cima perante esta entrada de ar um pouco mais frio... por exemplo Tavira 18,2, Faro 18, Fuzeta 17,8... talvez se trate de uma zona de microclima?!



E já agora digo Olhão 17.6ºC de mínima, e sigo com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2008 às 12:28)

Por cá, ainda vou com 20,8ºC!!
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,7 km/h

Segundo o André, por Loulé estão cerca de 26ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jul 2008 às 12:30)

as nuvens cumulos deram lugar a cirrus e o ceu esta com um azul como ha muito nao via.

ceu nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e ainda estão só 22.9, o IM prevê 27, vamos la a ver


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2008 às 12:35)

Levante disse:


> Pensei que a diferença fosse um pouco maior...mesmo assim continuo impressionado com este valor...ainda por cima perante esta entrada de ar um pouco mais frio... por exemplo Tavira 18,2, Faro 18, Fuzeta 17,8... talvez se trate de uma zona de microclima?!



Relativamente ao "microclima", aqui a cidade de Lagoa por norma é "abafada", sentindo-se uma grande diferença na temperatura assim que saimos da cidade

No entanto, esta noite vou trocar a localização do sensor, e metê-lo na varanda a Norte, deixando o outro termómetro na varanda a Sul, para ver as diferenças novamente.

Também estou curioso com os valores, e quero tentar arranjar o melhor local possivel para o sensor!!


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Jul 2008 às 12:56)

Bom dia pessoal

Bem o dia hoje está esplendido. Estão 25ºC, vento moderado de Sudoeste fresco e o céu está com um azul tipico de um dia de Primavera apenas com alguns cirrus dispersos Pode-se dizer que não está calor, apenas está agradável. A poeira densa que tanto se falou, desapareceu


----------



## Sueste (24 Jul 2008 às 12:59)

Olá boa tarde,

Por cá céu mais azul, comparando com os ultimos dias, vento fraco de SW/W e agora sigo com 25.9ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2008 às 14:52)

Boas
Aqui por Terras do Sado a minima foi de 17,7ºC...

Agora vou com os seguintes valores:
27,9ºC
40%HR
1016hpa
4,3km/h


----------



## Levante (24 Jul 2008 às 15:20)

26º, vento moderado de oeste, dia noraml de verão. Adeus poeira!


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2008 às 16:06)

23,2ºC e o céu parcialmente coberto. No inicio da tarde o céu chegou a estar bem mais nublado e até caíram algumas gotas de chuva.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2008 às 17:45)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,7ºC* (6:53)
Máx. de hoje:*28,5ºC* (14:21)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *81%* (7:00) *39%* (16:21)

Rajada máx.:*13,3km/h* (15:25)

Actual:
24,8ºC
50%HR
1017hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2008 às 18:22)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,7 ºC (06h22); Temperatura máxima - 28,8 ºC (16h22); Temperatura actual - 28,3 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1013 hPa.

*Acentuada descida da temperatura mínima. Dia invulgar de Verão.*

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (dia 18 e dia 22)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2008 às 19:21)

Boas Tardes

Por aqui a temperatura máxima de hoje foi de 30.7ºC....... neste momento estão 27.0ºC, alguns cirrus no céu, humidade 47% e a visibilidade de 15 Km, enquanto que o vento sopra moderado de NO.

T.Minima de hoje 15.9ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2008 às 19:24)

Temp max: *28.2ºC*
Temp min: *18.5ºC*

Teve, um dia de céu muito nublado
Temp: *21.5ºC*
Hum: *62%*
Pressao: *1015.8hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2008 às 19:28)

A temperatura máxima foi de *23,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 21,7ºC e o céu encobriu repentinamente!
As nuvens são engraçadas...
Mais logo ponho as fotos!


----------



## João Soares (24 Jul 2008 às 19:31)

Ja chuvisca....
Temp actual: *21.3ºC* ( e continua a descer), e a humidade *63%* (continua a subir)


----------



## TaviraMan (24 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 26ºC, vento fraco de Oeste e céu limpo, com excepção de uns pequenos cirros a leste aqui quase por cima(alguém vê?)e também a Norte.


----------



## mauro miranda (24 Jul 2008 às 20:56)

ola boa tarde, tive 29.9 de máxima e agora sigo com uns surpreendentes 21.1 graus, é impressionante, quando chega aquele ventinho...

ceu limpo tirando uns cirrus perdidos aqui e ali e uns cumulos, se e que se pode chamar aquela miniatura cumulos


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2008 às 21:12)

Boas, por aqui, algumas nuvens altas a enfeitarem o céu.

Máxima: 27.1ºC
mínima: 17.6ºC
actual: 24.9ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (24 Jul 2008 às 21:15)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.................................18.2º
T máx................................24.1º
T actual.............................20.3º

H min.................................44%
H máx................................75%

Pressão actual.....................1016 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2008 às 21:19)

Nuvens interessantes por aqui  estou com 20.5ºC tive mínima de 15.7ºC e máxima de 24.5ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

Boa noite. Mais um dia de céu muito nublado com abertas. Dia quente e humido

Tmin - 20,3ºC Hmin - 67%

Tmax - 27,6ºC Hmax - 83%

Actual - 24,6ºC e 76% Hr


----------



## Sueste (24 Jul 2008 às 21:57)

Belas fotos Mário Barros

Olá boa noite

*Resumo do dia:*

*Temp. Máx. *28.8ºC

*Temp. Min.* 17.8ºC

*Temp. Actual.* 25.2ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2008 às 22:45)

Céu nublado e 19,4ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 13,9ºC / 25,4ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2008 às 22:51)

Muito interessantes as nuvens


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2008 às 23:12)

Aqui estão agora 20,4C, 79%HR,1017hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Turista (24 Jul 2008 às 23:57)

Boas a todos.

Sigo de momento com 20,1ºC / 82% de humidade / 1017.5 hPa.

*Extremos de hoje:*
*Min* - 17,4ºC
*Máx* - 23,7ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 00:03)

Ainda tenho 19,6ºC
Humidade a 84%
Pressão a 1015 hPa

Boas fotos Mário! Também as fotografei, por volta das 19h






E agora...






HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,4ºC (06:55)
MÁXIMA: 23,7ºC (17:36)


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Jul 2008 às 00:06)

Excelentes fotos Mário 
Parecem EstratoCumulos Em algumas fotos notam-se as nuvens com bases um pouco estranhas, parecem quase mammatus aquelas nuvens esquisitas que se veem depois das trovoadas. O dia aí esteve mesmo muito diferente que por estas paragens

E já agora aqui, estão 22ºC, vento moderado, estilo de ontem, embora ligeiramente mais fraco e mais agradável

Boa noite e até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2008 às 00:17)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, mínima de *16,0 ºC* e máxima de *27,3 ºC*.


----------



## diogo (25 Jul 2008 às 00:24)

Aqui tive mínima de *14.2ºC *e máxima de *24.1ºC*

Ao fim da tarde, a nebulosidade era igualzinha à das fotos do Mário e do Gil

Agora: 18.8ºC , 60% HR , 1017 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento fraco

Já há meses que a Pressão Atmosférica está encalhada nestes valores: 1017,1018,1019,1018,1016,1017 e não passa disto


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2008 às 01:02)

_Extremos de 24.Julho_
Tempª max: *28.2ºC*
Tempª min: *18.5ºC*
Foi um dia de muito nublosidade e de um aguaceiro

Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *19.6ºC*
Hum: *80%*
Pressao: *1015.4hPa*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 01:13)

Por aqui, a temperatura tem dificuldades em descer, devido ao encobrimento do céu, e ao vento fraco que se faz sentir

Temperatura nos *18,9ºC*
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 2,5 km/h


----------



## jpmartins (25 Jul 2008 às 09:12)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, durante a noite 1.5 mm, não estava à espera.
Temp. actual 20.9ºC
Temp. min. 18.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2008 às 09:21)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 20.0ºC. Neste momento o céu está encoberto e de vez em quando cai uns pinginhos muito fracos que não dá para nada, a temperatura está nos 22.4ºC, Humidade 86% e a visibilidade de 12 Km


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2008 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 17,2ºC
Tmax 26,1ºC

Hoje céu encoberto e chuvisco insistente... Pressão em 1014hPa. A temperatura mínima foi tropical... à chuva 

*Tmin 20,3ºC*


----------



## Dan (25 Jul 2008 às 09:58)

Bom dia

Por aqui 18,7ºC e chuvisco.

Mínima de 16,2ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jul 2008 às 10:07)

pois eu tambem tive quase uma minima tropical

T.Min - 19.7

devido a neblusidade e aos chuviscos

agora chuvisca normalmente, nada de chuvisco fraco, vento fraco e fresquinho, e ceu muito nublado, aproveitem


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jul 2008 às 10:29)

Bom dia. Por aqui noite altamente tropical com 22,8ºC de minima e o céu encoberto com chuva fraca ou chuvisco. Ao inicio desta manhã, na Lagoa a chuva estava já parar, mas na Ribeira Chã, já nao chove e o céu já começa a ter a primeiras pequenas abertas


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2008 às 11:13)

Registei uma minima de *18.4ºC*

A maxima  ate ao momento e de *20.5ºC*

Já choveu, esta noite e manhã

Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *19.8ºC*
Hum: *84%*
Pressão: *1017.2hPa*

A humidade hoje tem rondado entre os 89% e os 81%


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jul 2008 às 11:15)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 18,1ºC!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2008 às 12:03)

Por aqui agora chuvisca mas é muuuiiito fraquinho, temperatura actual 24.6ºC;Humidade actual: 77%; visibilidade actual: 14 Km.
Há pouco fui a Ponte - de - Sor e para lá caia já chuviscos mais intensos, chegei ao couço pingava mas muito pouco nem para molhar a estrada dava


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2008 às 12:25)

Chuva, *19.9ºC* e *88%* de humidade


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 12:41)

Boa tarde! (isto de ficar acordaddo até tarde, depois é o que dá)

Por cá, a noite foi amena, com temperatura mínima de *18,8ºC*
Neste momento o céu está encoberto, já chuviscou, mas não contabilizou
Tenho 22,8ºC de temperatura, embora já tenha chegado aos 23,6ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento fraco...

Há pouco...






Pelas 2:00...


----------



## vitamos (25 Jul 2008 às 13:11)

Por aqui chuva fraca... dá a sensação de o céu querer começar a abrir timidamente, mas para já ainda está no estado encoberto!

Curioso no site do IM as previsões para o fim de semana não estarem a bater a bota com a perdigota... Isto é principalmente grave quando este fim de semana preciso MESMO de estar informado sobre o estado do tempo! Fiando-me nos modelos, a previsão descritiva parece estar acertada apontando para um Sábado bem mais risonho e um Domingo bem mais chuvoso... Mas assim sendo a previsão simbólica está totalmente do avesso...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2008 às 13:15)

Boa Tarde

Há pouco finalmente lá choveu mais qualquer coisa, mas deu para molhar a estrada, sigo com 26.5ºC, Humidade: 71% e visibilidade de 13Km.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2008 às 13:16)

Boas
Por aqui tive de mínima 19,5ºC...

Agora vou com um céu coberto hoje mal vi ainda o sol e a temperatura é de 22,8ºC, 77%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h...  pouco ia com 25.6ºC e 61%HR...


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 13:43)

Neste momento tenho *23,9ºC*
Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,4 km/h

O céu continua encoberto, e, por vezes chuvisca



Parece que o nosso amigo André está a chegar ao Alto da Fóia, em Monchique!
Em Loulé o céu estava limpo, mas agora, o céu está muito nublado e há nevoeiro lá em cima!


----------



## Serrano (25 Jul 2008 às 14:03)

Algumas nuvens no céu da Covilhã, com 26 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2008 às 14:04)

Já registei de maxima *21.1ºC*

Por agora, está a chover
Temp: *20.8ºC*
Hum: *86%*
Pressao: *1017.2hPa*


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2008 às 14:35)

Aqui se chuviscou eu não vi  mas isso lá está nem conta resumindo mais um dia sem chuva por aqui...vou agora com 26,4ºC, 60%HR até que está agradável!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 14:57)

Levo 23,9ºC, humidade a 71% e o céu continua encoberto...

Não chuviscou mais...


----------



## squidward (25 Jul 2008 às 15:08)

amostra de chuviscos por volta do meio-dia, de resto céu muito nublado.

sigo com 26,6ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Jul 2008 às 15:14)

Boa Tarde

Dia fresquinho até Estão 26ºC e vento moderado de Sudoeste bem fresco Desde manhã que se avistam uns cúmulos a Norte e não passa disto.

Ao conferir nas imagens de satélite vi que são nuvens baixas sem grande importancia. Mas o que mais me impressiona é o facto destas nuvens estarem impedidas de chegar a este lado do Algarve parece que é a Serra do Caldeirão que faz de barreira

Alguem confirma?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jul 2008 às 16:00)

Boa tarde.

Aqui já estiveram boas abertas, mas agora voltou a encobrir e a chuva prepara-se para voltar.

Algum vento mas fraco


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2008 às 17:42)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*19,5ºC* (8:02)
Máx. de hoje:*28,4ºC* (16:30)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *97%* (8:21) *51%* (16:42)

Rajada máx.:*14,0km/h* (1:43)

Actual:
25,5ºC
63%HR
1017hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2008 às 17:54)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento o céu está nublado por vezes com abertas onde o sol timidamente espreita e sigo com 28.7ºC.

T.Máxima de Hoje: 30.3ºCT.Minima de Hoje: 20.0ºCHumidade Actual:55%
Visibilidade Actual:16Km


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 18:02)

Por aqui, a máxima de hoje foi *24,3ºC*
O vento chegou aos *29,5 km/h*, há pouco...

Neste momento 22,7ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 15,8 km/h

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco... mas não contabilizou... devem ter sido *0,2mm* ou por aí (contabilização a olho, dado que o meu pluviómetro tem resolução de 0,5mm)


Neste momento


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2008 às 18:55)

Afinal, dado que houve umas abertas... a temperatura máxima subiu aos 24,8ºC

Neste momento 23,4ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento fraco... 

Bastantes cumulus no céu


HOJE:

MÌNIMA: 18,8ºC (3:37)
MÁXIMA: 24,8ºC (18:41)


----------



## Sueste (25 Jul 2008 às 19:03)

Olá boa tarde,

Durante a madrugada passada, tive problemas no meu sensor, em que não registou a temperatura minima. 

Neste momento, estou com a temperatura máxima do dia que é de 31.2ºC.

Um abraço


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2008 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens a norte.

Máxima: 29.2ºC
mínima: 17.3ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (25 Jul 2008 às 21:03)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min......................................18.6º
T máx.....................................22.2º
T actual...................................20.6º

H min.....................................51%
H máx....................................89%

Pressão actual.........................1016 hPa


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2008 às 21:08)

Hoje, tive de maxima *21.1ºC*

Tarde de chuva e ceu muito nublado

Por agora, ceu muito nublado
Temp: *20.0ºC*
Hum: *89%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Jul 2008 às 21:49)

Boa Noite. Por aqui dia céu muito nublado por vezes encoberto, com chuva durante a noite e inicio da manhã. 


Tmin - 22,8ºC Hmin - 76%

Tmax - 26,7ºC Hmax - 87%

Actual - 23,7ºC Hactual - 83%


Precipitação - 2mm


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2008 às 22:11)

*Alentejo Central: dia fresco com céu parcialmente nublado sem precipitação.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2008 às 22:21)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, dia de céu muito nublado e agradável, com chuviscos ao longo do dia, principalmente durante a manhã.


Temperatura mínima: *19,0 ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *24,9 ºC*
Precipitação: *0,2 mm*


----------



## mauro miranda (25 Jul 2008 às 22:29)

neste momento ceu muito nublado, ele voltou a fechar ao inicio da noite, depois caiu outro chuvisco de pouca duração, mas acinda deu para molhar um pouco o chão.

A máxima foi de 25.2 graus visto que houve abertas à tarde se não teria ficado na casa dos 22 e poucos.

e assim foi o dia, deu para matar umas saudades da chuva embora pouca e fraca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2008 às 22:59)

Ainda com *20,9 ºC*.


----------



## TaviraMan (25 Jul 2008 às 23:15)

Boa noite

Neste momento registam-se 25ºC, vento moderado tal como ontem o que torna a sensação de frio um pouco maior
Noite limpa sem nuvens, pois já tive um pouco lá fora a observar os Meteoros e a Estrada de Santiago


----------



## meteo (25 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

em Sagres noite muito agradável ,pois está vento fraco,uma situação algo rara por estas bandas


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2008 às 23:53)

Por aqui estou com 20.6ºC  depressão girinha hein?? ainda deve dar que falar


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 00:34)

Vou agora aqui com 21,1ºC, 87%HR, 1018hpa


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Jul 2008 às 08:01)

Bom dia

Começa assim o dia com céu praticamente limpo, tirando algumas nuvens cirrus perdidas por aí. Estão 21ºC e vento muito fraco de Noroeste. Bem fresquinho


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2008 às 09:27)

Bom Dia

Hoje a minima foi de 19.9ºC..., neste momento estão 24.2ºC e o céu está nublado com algumas abertas.

Tenham um escelente Fim-de-Semana


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 11:06)

Bom dia! Aqui por Setubal a mínima foi de 19,3ºC..

Agora o sol brilha no meio de algumas nuvens e até está a ficar quentinho! vou com 25,2ºC, 49%HR, 1018hpa e vento fraco inferior a 10km/h


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

Agora tenho um céu limpo de nuvens médias apenas tenho nuvens altas e muito sol!! 25,7ºC, 46%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2008 às 12:27)

Por aqui o céu também já está a ficar limpo mas ainda á algumas nuvens altas, sigo com 27.8ºC.

Alguém sabe como é que vais estar o tempo na 1 semana de Agosto

Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2008 às 12:35)

Bom dia,

POr aqui a minima da noite foi de 19,5ºC!!


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 13:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui o céu também já está a ficar limpo mas ainda á algumas nuvens altas, sigo com 27.8ºC.
> 
> Alguém sabe como é que vais estar o tempo na 1 semana de Agosto
> 
> Abraços



Vai estar quente 

Aqui o vento virou para o lado do mar e pronto ficou tudo estragado  vou com 23,4ºC e 62%HR vento fraco a moderado a rondar os 15km/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2008 às 13:21)

miguel disse:


> Vai estar quente
> 
> Aqui o vento virou para o lado do mar e pronto ficou tudo estragado  vou com 23,4ºC e 62%HR vento fraco a moderado a rondar os 15km/h




Vem calor, bem desde que não seja exagerado, era bom que o calor trouxese uma companhia..... as trovoadas

Obrigado Miguel


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Jul 2008 às 13:45)

Alguns cúmulos pequenos pouco importantes já se avistam a Norte, enquanto os cirros mais altos e algo mais densos aproximam-se pelo Sudoeste.
Para o pessoal aqui vizinho, vão ás imagens de satélite e dentro em breve temos uma fina linha de nuvens altas a cruzar o Sul


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 13:57)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Vem calor, bem desde que não seja exagerado, era bom que o calor trouxese uma companhia..... as trovoadas
> 
> Obrigado Miguel



Não sei se aguentará a semana toda mas pelo menos os primeiros dias de Agosto até meio da primeira semana serão quentes! trovoadas é que não as vislumbro 

24,8ºC, 59%HR, 1017hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2008 às 14:17)

A evolução da senhora depressão no norte do Atlântico  será que vai estragar o nosso calor no inicio de Agosto 

Ontem





Hoje





Por aqui 24.2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2008 às 15:12)

Mário Barros disse:


> A evolução da senhora depressão no norte do Atlântico  será que vai estragar o nosso calor no inicio de Agosto
> 
> Ontem
> 
> ...



Eu gostava que essa depressão afecta-se Portugal, porque assim ao menos estava fresquinho e chovia

Por aqui vou com 30.7ºC e céu limpo


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

É uma depressão já em avançado estado de oclusão Só aquele movimento giratório até mete respeito Imagino os ventos

A propósito, a referida linha de cirros é agora bem visivel a Oeste


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2008 às 19:03)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, mínima de *17,8 ºC* e máxima de *27,9 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2008 às 20:36)

Boas

Por aqui hoje a máxima foi de 31.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 25.5ºC, vento fraco de NO e céu limpo.


T.Minima de Hoje: 19.9ºC


Abraços


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2008 às 21:09)

Céu limpo e 23,1ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 13,9ºC / 27,4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Jul 2008 às 21:32)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min..................................18.7º
T máx.................................24.5º
T actual..............................20.7º

H min..................................53%
H máx.................................89%

Pressão actual.....................1017 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Jul 2008 às 21:44)

Boa noite. Hoje por aqui noite e manhã com céu muito nublado o encoberto e chuva moderada. Tarde de céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 22,8ºC

Tmax - 28,2ºC

Actual - 24,7ºC

Precipitação - 3 mm


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2008 às 21:47)

Por aqui tive uma máxima de 29,7ºC...

Agora vou com 21,8ºC e céu limpo!


----------



## Fil (26 Jul 2008 às 22:46)

Boas. Aqui céu limpo com vento fraco de W, noite agradável com uma temperatura actual de 19,5ºC. A mínima foi de 13,7ºC e a máxima de 25,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Por aqui estou com 18.1ºC 

O ontem e hoje  ás mesmas horas.


----------



## Sueste (27 Jul 2008 às 00:23)

Olá boa noite.

Tive máxima de 30.8ºC e minima de 19.0ºC.

Neste momento estou com 23.2ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Jul 2008 às 00:53)

Boa noite,
17ºC e ceu nublado
92%HR 1021hpa


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2008 às 01:38)

Boa Noite

Sigo com 22ºC, noite calminha, vento muito fraco, anda-se bem na rua

Até amanhã


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2008 às 10:57)

Bom dia

Céu quase sem nuvens e 22,8ºC.

Mínima de 14,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Jul 2008 às 11:14)

bom dia ceu nublado por cumulos, tive uma minima de 19.1 e agora sigo com 25.3


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 12:19)

Bom dia!
Tive uma mínima de 19,6ºC...

Agora sigo com 21,7ºC, *78%HR*, 1018hpa e vento moderado 10 a 15km/h de W...céu com algumas nuvens...raio do dia já não está tão bom como ontem e queria ir a práia


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jul 2008 às 12:23)

boas

este verão  nem calor nem trovoada nem nada, um gajo a precisar de material e nada, assim não dá para manter a calma 

por Sesimbra depois da noite ( Carnaval de verão ) o dia acordou com sol, vento fraco, agora tenho cúmulos no céu o vento a aumentar e o almoço a chamar e não vou parar de rimar porque está a dar yo  

abraços


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2008 às 12:25)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu totalmente limpo e estão 28ºC com vento fraco a moderado. Promete aquecer bem


----------



## remy (27 Jul 2008 às 13:21)

> nem calor nem trovoada nem nada



isso é verdade ele é muito calmo, de momento em Portugal! Para tempestades também danos! Mas apenas uma parte eu entregar-lhe confiança para agosto e setembro a grosso pode ser tempestuoso episódio no sul com a chegada do frio gotas sul da Península Ibérica ...


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 14:20)

Acabou por ficar um optimo dia de praia...vou com céu praticamente limpo e 28,2ºC, 49%HR vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2008 às 14:36)

miguel disse:


> Acabou por ficar um optimo dia de praia...vou com céu praticamente limpo e 28,2ºC, 49%HR vento fraco



Pois é, a radiação difusa anda aí


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 15:02)

29,6ºC, 44%HR o vento quase nem se sente...Está calor


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2008 às 15:24)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui Hoje tive de minima 18.0ºC, e o céu hoje durante a manhã estava por vezes nublado, mas agora já está limpo e 32.2ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 16:14)

Aqui até ficou muito bom tive máxima até ao momento de 30,0ºC e agora vou com 29,0ºC, 44%HR e vento fraco  o céu ficou limpinho!


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Jul 2008 às 16:52)

Por aqui, céu totalmente limpo com 27ºC e vento moderado de Oeste que não deixa o calor apertar muito 
Se na praia tiver um vento destes


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 17:24)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*19,6ºC* (2:32)
Máx. de hoje:*30,0ºC* (15:23)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *84%* (7:37) *42%* (15:52)

Rajada máx.:*22,0km/h* (11:36)

Actual:
26,8ºC
53%HR
1018hpa
5,0km/h


----------



## storm (27 Jul 2008 às 17:24)

Boas,

Temperatura máxima: 31.2ºC

Temperatura actual: 29.7ºC

De manha o céu esteve algumas vezes parcialmente nublado, de tarde tem estado limpo e o vento tem estado fraco.


----------



## Turista (27 Jul 2008 às 17:40)

Olá a todos,

aqui por Peniche após uma manhã estranha, está uma tarde fabulosa de Verão.
Em relação a hoje a *mínima* ficou pelo 19,2ºC (bem quentinho)

Abraços!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jul 2008 às 17:50)

Boa tarde a todos..

Hoje teve um grande dia de praia pelo menos na zona onde tive...costa alentejana..

logo no inicio da manhã teve céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas..depois as 9h30 o céu começou a ficar limpo...

Hoje notei uma grande diferença entre o litoral e o interior..

céu com muitas nuvens baixas em Santiago do Cacém e na praia de St.André onde eu estive o dia inteiro céu limpo e vento fraco..notei entre as 11h e 17h


----------



## Dan (27 Jul 2008 às 19:55)

24,7ºC e algumas nuvens.

Extremos: 14,0ºC / 28,9ºC


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2008 às 19:58)

Em minha casa 23,8ºC.


----------



## Sueste (27 Jul 2008 às 20:17)

Olá boa tarde, 

Por cá dia de muito calor e céu limpo.

*Temp. Máx.* 33.6ºC
*Temp. Min.* 19.7ºC
*Temp. Actual.* 29.8ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2008 às 20:18)

Olá

Por aqui Hoje a Máxima foi de 32.3ºC
Neste momento o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de oeste e estão 26.6ºC

ABRAÇOS


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2008 às 21:17)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 15,3 ºC (06h31); Temperatura máxima - 30,3 ºC (16h11); Temperatura actual - 23,4 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1014 hPa.

ESTE MÊS:
Temperatura mínima - 11,7 ºC (dia 7); Temperatura máxima - 36,9 ºC (dia 18 e dia 22)


----------



## henriquesillva (27 Jul 2008 às 21:22)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................16.8º
T máx....................................24.8º
T actual.................................20.8º

H min.....................................53%
H máx....................................77%

Pressão actual.........................1017 hPa


----------



## psm (27 Jul 2008 às 22:14)

Boa noite 
No estoril neste momento cai chuva fraca e vento de oeste fraco.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jul 2008 às 22:33)

Boas,

Neste momento 19,3ºC  e algumas nuvens a Oeste.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2008 às 22:34)

Boas noites!!

ONTEM:

MÍNIMA: 17,4ºC
MÁXIMA: 24,2ºC

HOJE:

MÌNIMA: 17,8ºC
MÁXIMA: 25,4ºC


Neste momento chove fraco... aliás, já chove fraco há mais de 1 hora..., mas é tão fraquinho que ainda não acumulou nada que se registasse...
Também ficou nevoeiro...

Tenho 20,5ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 6,8 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2008 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui, excelente tarde de praia na Praia Verde, vento nulo, água na temperatura ideal e corpos a bronzearem-se ao sol.

Máxima: 30.3ºC
mínima: 19.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2008 às 22:47)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, dia agradável, mas de muita nebulosidade e bastante vento, que fizeram com que as temperaturas mínima e máxima não tivessem uma grande amplitude entre si.
É importante a referência aos valores da humidade, que se mantiveram bastante elevados durante todo o dia e causaram uma ligeira sensação de calor, para além daquele que já estava efectivamente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2008 às 22:50)

Temperatura Mínima: *18,0 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *27,7 ºC*

Neste momento estão *21,5 ºC* e a humidade está bastante elevada, nos *81 %*, o céu está bastante nublado e está algum vento, que traz consigo alguns chuviscos quase imperceptíveis.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jul 2008 às 22:52)

Boa noite. Mais um dia de calor com céu pouco nublado ou com peridos de maior neblusidade.

Tmin - 18,4ºC

Tmax - 28,6ºC

Actual - 21,9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2008 às 22:56)

Hoje fez tanto frio na _Amadora_ que, se tivesse ocorrido precipitação, teria sido em forma de neve, de certeza.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2008 às 23:07)

Por cá, a chuva fraca continua... e a minha estação já indica *0,5mm* hoje!!

Temperatura nos 19,9ºC
Humidade nos 92%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h


----------



## Ninon (27 Jul 2008 às 23:29)

preve-se chuva para hoje a noite em setubal?


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Jul 2008 às 23:29)

boas

neste momento começou a chover aqui em Almoinha - Sesimbra  já deu para molhar a estrada  

abraços


----------



## Brunomc (27 Jul 2008 às 23:40)

Boa noite 

por aqui ainda não chove..mas já a algumas nuvens...


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

Acabo o dia com 22,1ºC, 87%HR, 1019hpa e vento nulo...

PS:amanha vou para Grândola e volto terça ou quarta mas vou  dando valores de lá


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jul 2008 às 23:53)

Boa noite pessoal,

Não tenho colocados os meus valores ontem e hoje pois o meu sensor teve um pequeno acidente!! Ao experimentar uma nova localização (em cima do muro da varanda), uma rajada de vento fez o sensor dar uma "pequena" queda do 3.º andar até ao R/chão da vizinha.... Era sensor para um lado, tampa para outro, pilhas para outro.....
Incrivelmente, depois de o ir lá buscar, montei tudo e....ESTÁ A FUNCIONAR!!!! (Bela estação do LIDL!!!!)

Estou em fase de comparação de valores lidos pelo sensor com um outro termómetro, para ver se os valores continuam fidedignos....
Amanha já devo colocar os valores....


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2008 às 23:53)

Ninon disse:


> preve-se chuva para hoje a noite em setubal?



Chuviscos e falando nisso já chuvisca mas muito pouco


----------



## Turista (27 Jul 2008 às 23:55)

Por aqui desde as 19h tem chuviscado... e a temperatura tem vindo a descer.
Quanto à máxima, foi de 23,8ºC.

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 00:09)

Terminei o dia com *1,0mm* de precipitação!!

Neste momento continua a chuva fraca, e tenho 19,8ºC de temperatura


----------



## belem (28 Jul 2008 às 00:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, excelente tarde de praia na Praia Verde, vento nulo, água na temperatura ideal e corpos a bronzearem-se ao sol.
> 
> Máxima: 30.3ºC
> mínima: 19.9ºC





Eu tive nestes últimos dias em Tavira  e fui à praia da Manta Rota...
Só tenho a dizer: as temperaturas de dia eram sempre acima de 30 e de noite estava quase sempre calor ( houve só uma noite em ficou ameno e eram já 5 da manhã) e a água do mar tava um caldo ( uns 24 ou 25 graus ou até mais, parecia-me o Brasil) e bastante salgada. Aqui é o mar Mediterrâneo o predominante. Penso que devido a correntes predominantes.O Leste algarvio é assim mesmo...
O brisa ( muitas vezes de leste) era morna e seca e as cigarras cantavam alegremente. Fui um pouco para o interior, seguindo o Rio Gilão e variedade de sons de insectos durante a noite fazia-me lembrar a minha viagem ao Brasil. Fiz o meu trabalho de campo e dou-me por satisfeito.
Tavira está bonita, mas algumas paredes já levavam era uma cal branquinha à maneira, porque já estão a precisar de uma pintadela.
Vi imensos turistas e estive hospedado mesmo junto ao Rio Gilão, perto de uma das pontes. As marés na ria são interessantes de se ver.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jul 2008 às 00:24)

boas por aqui dia com muito sol mas mais fresco do que os últimos dias neste momento 19.6ºc


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2008 às 00:27)

belem disse:


> Eu tive nestes últimos dias em Tavira  e fui à praia da Manta Rota...
> Só tenho a dizer: as temperaturas de dia eram sempre acima de 30 e de noite estava quase sempre calor ( houve só uma noite em ficou ameno e eram já 5 da manhã) e a água do mar tava um caldo ( uns 24 ou 25 graus ou até mais, parecia-me o Brasil) e bastante salgada. Aqui é o mar Mediterrâneo o predominante. Penso que devido a correntes predominantes.O Leste algarvio é assim mesmo...
> O brisa ( muitas vezes de leste) era morna e seca e as cigarras cantavam alegremente. Fui um pouco para o interior, seguindo o Rio Gilão e variedade de sons de insectos durante a noite fazia-me lembrar a minha viagem ao Brasil. Fiz o meu trabalho de campo e dou-me por satisfeito.
> Tavira está bonita, mas algumas paredes já levavam era uma cal branquinha à maneira, porque já estão a precisar de uma pintadela.
> Vi imensos turistas e estive hospedado mesmo junto ao Rio Gilão, perto de uma das pontes. As marés na ria são interessantes de se ver.



Bem vindo a Tavira, Belem Espero vires cá mais vezes aproveitar os grandes dias de sol  Algarvio e este clima excelente

E por agora noite muito calma com uma brisa fraca de Noroeste. Estão 23ºC

Até amanhã


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2008 às 00:50)

Hoje tive um bom dia de praia na Costa de Caparica, pouco vento e água bastante agradavel... E passdo algumas horas estava a chover fraco por aqui, tenho andado um pouco desligado das previsões e não estava à espera de chuva hoje

Por agora não há vento o céu está nubladado e estão 22ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 00:58)

Por aqui a chuva fraca continua... teoricamente ainda levo 0,0mm hoje
O nevoeiro está a levantar...

Temperatura nos 19,1ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jul 2008 às 09:14)

ola bom dia tive uma minima de 18.1 devido as nuvens que ontem deixaram uns chuviscos a minha estação contabilizou 0,4 mm, coitadinhas da nuvens, não davam para mais

agora sigo com 20.6 ceu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## storm (28 Jul 2008 às 09:23)

Boas,

Mínima de hoje: 20.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 27ºC

Cumps


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2008 às 09:28)

Bom Dia

Hoje a minima foi de 20.1ºC, e a chuva nem um pinginho caiu, neste momento estão 25.1ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2008 às 09:48)

Bom dia

Por aqui céu limpo com algumas nuvens baixas mais escuras em cima da serra.
Estão 23ºC e o vento é fraco de Noroeste. Já não se pode tar ao sol a esta horaapesar do vento fresco.


----------



## mocha (28 Jul 2008 às 10:32)

Bom dia a todos por aqui ceu puco nublado, vento fraco sigo com 24ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 11:33)

Boa dia!!

Por cá, não choveu mais desde as 2:00, pelo que hoje levo 0,0mm segundo a estação... mas 0,3mm a olho

A temperatura mínima foi de *16,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 21,5ºC
Humidade a 66%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento fraco... 1,8 km/h


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2008 às 11:33)

Bom dia!

Após uma noite de chuva fraca, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado esta manhã. A pressão está em 1017hPa.

*Tmin 18,6ºC*


----------



## Turista (28 Jul 2008 às 12:36)

Olá a todos.
Por aqui um belo dia de verão! 

*Mínima de hoje*: 18,8ºC

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Agora, os cumulus preenchem os céus, e aumentam em número e tamanho

Temperatura nos 22,4ºC
Vento, frequentemente a passar dos 10 km/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 12:51)

Por cá, mínima de *17,5 ºC*.
A noite esteve agradável, com muitas nuvens no céu e alguns chuviscos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 12:53)

Neste momento estão *25,9 ºC* e o céu continua muito nublado.
O vento tem estado a soprar moderado, com algumas rajadas que passam dos *30 km/h*.


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2008 às 13:21)

Estão agora 29ºC e o vento é moderado. Céu totalmente limpo. Ao sol faz muito calor relativamente à sombra que ainda se apanha algum fresco


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2008 às 13:32)

Bom dia,

A minima desta noite foi de 22,0ºC!
Acho que o sensor continua porreiro, apesar da queda....


----------



## Sueste (28 Jul 2008 às 13:35)

Olá boa tarde,

A máxima registada até ao momento foi de 28.3ºC. Agora registo 27.1ºC.
A temperatura minima desta noite foi de 20.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 13:46)

Os cumulus diminuíram em número..., mas a temperatura continua estável
Tenho 22,6ºC
Humidade a 61%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
O vento foi aos *20,1 km/h* há pouco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 13:48)

Estou com *26,7 ºC* e o céu continua muito nublado.
O vento tende a acalmar, mas ainda sopra momentaneamente moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2008 às 13:51)

Boas
A mínima desta noite em Setubal foi de 19,1ºC...

Agora vou com 28,9ºC, 36%HR, 1019hpa e vento muito fraco...


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jul 2008 às 14:14)

os cumulos diminuem em número mas alguns crescem em tamanho, mas depois ficam pequenos novamente

é a vida...


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 15:12)

O vento já uiva! Tenho *34,2 km/h*, máximo do dia!

Temperatura nos 23,0ºC
Humidade a 59%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 16:48)

A máxima até agora foi de 24,8ºC
Neste momento tenho 24,2ºC

Há pouco, o vento atingiu os *36,5 km/h*



O André informa que, quando ia na Auto-Estrada, perto de Tavira, viu um pequeno Dust Devil num monte!


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 18:08)

Afinal cheguei aos *24,9ºC* pelas 17:49

Neste momento tenho 24,4ºC
Humidade a 53%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a "fraquejar"... 4,6 km/h

Bastantes cumulus e cirrus no céu



Respondendo ao Chasing Thunder, no post abaixo...



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já agora Gilmet o que é um Dust Devil



Resumidamente, um Dust Devil é um turbilhão de areia, ou poeira... como se fosse um mini-tornado...

Dust Devil


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2008 às 18:08)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a máxima de hoje foi de 31.1ºC, neste momento estão 28.9ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.

T.Minima de Hoje foi de 20.1ºC

Já agora Gimet o que é um Dust Devil


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2008 às 18:41)

boas tardes aos membros do forum e visitantes.depois de alguns dias de férias na praia cá estamos novamente no interior e no meu posto de obsrervacão .parece que por aqui a temperatura está bem melhor desde o ultimo dia que postei aqui no forum dia 18.hoje o dia esteve com temparatura amena para um dia de verão max.27,5ºc e sempre o vento constante de norte e noroeste max. rajada de vento 24.4 km/hora,neste momento 25.8ºc ate já.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2008 às 18:54)

Boa tarde
Dia de sol por aqui...Sigo com 24ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2008 às 19:16)

Boas

Por aqui está um forno, estão 31ºC mesmo com vento moderado de Noroeste

Tantos dias assim aborrece, não acontece nada de novo, sempre a mesma coisa Espero que Agosto seja animado como no ano passado


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2008 às 19:24)

22,5ºC e poucas nuvens no céu.

Extremos de hoje: 17,0ºC / 24,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 20:50)

Levo *19,4ºC* de temperatura, no momento
Humidade a 69%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento fraco...

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,4ºC (07:11)
MÁXIMA: 24,9ºC (17:49)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 21:00)

Por cá, a tarde foi marcada pelo céu muito nublado e por algum vento.
Todavia, a máxima foi de *28,1 ºC* e a humidade esteve em valores mais baixos do que ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 21:03)

Neste momento, o céu está pouco nublado e apresenta tendência para ficar limpo.
O vento vai acalmando e a temperatura está nos *20,4 ºC*.


----------



## henriquesillva (28 Jul 2008 às 21:19)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.....................................17.3º
T máx....................................23.8º
T actual.................................19.9º

H min.....................................43%
H máx....................................86%

Pressão actual........................1018 hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jul 2008 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e vento moderado de Noroeste.

Máxima: 32.9ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC
actual: 26.3ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jul 2008 às 21:34)

ola

T.Máx - 27.9

vento moderado ao longo do dia, e o ceu com cumulos bonitos e alguns desenvolvidos, mas nada de mais

ao fim da tarde os cumulos deram lugar a cirrus que agora mal se vêm


----------



## mauro miranda (28 Jul 2008 às 21:35)

20.1 que bem que se está


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

mauro miranda disse:


> ola
> 
> T.Máx - 27.9
> 
> ...



Hoje a nossa máxima apenas teve uma diferença de *0,2 ºC*.
Costumas ter máximas mais altas do que eu, mas hoje tiveste uma máxima parecida com a minha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

boas noites. hoje nota-se por aqui mais fresco em relacão ao dia de ontem.                                                                                        extremos  de hoje max.27.5ºc                                                                                                                                    min17.2ºcagora 20.8ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 22:31)

Estou com *18,5 ºC* e o vento ainda sopra fraco a moderado.
Espero que acalme para que a mínima seja baixa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2008 às 22:38)

Pois aqui já levo *17,4ºC*... e a mínima de amanhã deverá ser mais baixa do que a de hoje!
Vento a 12,2 km/h

Os cumulus ainda pressistem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2008 às 23:05)

Gilmet disse:


>



Excelente foto !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Jul 2008 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Hoje por cá mais um dia quente. Com céu geralmente pouco nublado

Tmin - 19,4ºC

Tmax - 29,2ºC

Actual 24,1ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Jul 2008 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Aliás, que péssima noite. O vento sopra de Noroeste moderado com rajadas, anda tudo pelos ares
Sigo com 25ºC e não se está nada bem na rua

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jul 2008 às 23:42)

consultando os modelos das 18h vê-se que vamos continuar com tempo ligeiramente mais fresco por estas bandas do interior, com alguma chuva para dias 31 e 1 de agosto nas regiões do litoral norte e centro para as temparaturas voltarem a subir 34-35ºc dias 2 e 3actual 18.6ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 00:01)

Obrigado Daniel...

Terminei o dia com *16,9ºC*, que é também a temperatura actual
Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2008 às 00:52)

a máxima em setubal foi de 30,8 graus... 

agora em Grandola estão 18,5 graus céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2008 às 04:09)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, estão *16,6 ºC* e o vento mantém-se calmo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2008 às 04:12)

Por cá 15.7ºC  bastante humidade 94% e pouco vento.


----------



## jpmartins (29 Jul 2008 às 09:06)

Bom dia
Por aqui a noite foi fresca com a temp. a bater nos 14.9ºC.
Neste momento ceu com algumas nuvens altas, 19.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2008 às 09:15)

Bom Dia

Por aqui também tive uma minima mais fresca foi de 16.1ºC, neste momento vou com 22.5C e céu limpo.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 09:25)

aqui na bobadela tambem tive uma minima simpatica

T.Min - 16.4

céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

estes dias ate são bons


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 09:46)

Bom Dia!

Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *15,5ºC*, pelas 7:02
Neste momento tenho 19,1ºC
Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento fraco a moderado...



Faz hoje 1 ano que registei *40,0ºC*! Este ano ainda não passei dos 32,4ºC...


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2008 às 09:47)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã fresca por aqui.

Mínima de 9,7ºC aqui em casa e 7,9ºC na estação meteorológica.

Por agora: céu com poucas nuvens e 19,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2008 às 10:07)

Por cá mínima de 15.2ºC, Lamas de Mouro tinha 5.8ºC ás 7h (UTC) 





Neste momento 19.8ºC, vento fresquinho.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2008 às 10:12)

bons dias por aqui céu limpo com a temp:minima a chegar aos 14.7ºc,hoje promete por aqui mais um dia de verão temp:actual 23.1ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2008 às 11:33)

Por cá, mínima de *16,1 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, o que permitiu que a mínima fosse mais baixa do que o habitual.
Neste momento estão *24,8 ºC*, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 11:51)

Neste momento tenho *21,0ºC*, os cumulus mantéem-se no céu, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado...

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h


----------



## vitamos (29 Jul 2008 às 11:59)

Bom dia!

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 18,0ºC (23h59min)
Tmax 26,1ºC

Hoje o dia acordou fresco. Céu encoberto pela manhã tendo as nuvens dissipado e dado lugar a um radioso sol, num céu praticamente limpo. Às 11h registava 20,5ºC. Pressão em 1016hPa.
*
Tmin 16,8ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2008 às 12:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento tenho *21,0ºC*, os cumulus mantéem-se no céu, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado...
> 
> Humidade a 57%
> Pressão a 1015 hPa
> Vento a 8,6 km/h



Aqui o vento tambem está moderado  aqui o pessoal de Sintra não vai ter lá grandes máximas  ainda não passei dos 22.0ºC.

Rajada máxima de 45 km/h...estou com 21.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2008 às 12:44)

Olá
Por aqui o vento sopra fraco de NO e estão 29.5ºC


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 12:52)

por aqui estão 25 graus e o vento a soprar fraco


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Jul 2008 às 13:07)

Bom dia

Por cá, céu totalmente limpo e estão 27ºC, o  vento está fraco de Noroeste. Bem quentinho Já não sei dizer mais nada neste forum, é sempre o mesmo


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 13:20)

Ainda tenho 21,8ºC
O vento chegou, ás 12:12, aos *35,5 km/h*

Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1015 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2008 às 13:38)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, estão *26,7 ºC* e o vento sopra fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas que chegam aos *27 km/h*.
O céu está limpo e os valores de humidade estão nos *38 %*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2008 às 14:10)

boas...hoje sente-se mais quente a máxima de  ontem já foi ultrapassada neste momento estou com 28.5ºc com vento fraco e o ceu totalmente azul.


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Jul 2008 às 18:25)

Neste momento estão 26ºC, algum calor ainda e vento moderado. Continuação de céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2008 às 18:36)

Boa Tarde
Hoje a máxima por aqui foi de 31.4ºC...neste momento estão 28.7ºC, vento fraco de NO e céu limpo


T.Minima de hoje : 16.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2008 às 19:02)

Por cá, tarde invulgarmente fresca, com bastante vento.
A máxima foi de *26,8 ºC* e o vento soprou imensas vezes moderado, com rajadas na casa dos *30 km/h*.


----------



## Dan (29 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

Céu limpo e 25,0ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje: 9,7ºC / 26,5ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2008 às 20:15)

Por Grandola a minima foi de 15,0 graus e a máxima foi de 28,0 graus...agora estão 23 graus vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 20:23)

ola boa tarde tive máxima de 26.9 e agora sigo com 22.3

o céu esteve de um azul muito bonito de se ver para quem é observador do céu e o vento sempre a soprar moderado o que reduziu a sensação de calor

ceu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 20:30)

A temperatura máxima foi de *23,7ºC*
O vento chegou aos *39,8 km/h*

Neste momento tenho 19,6ºC
Humidade a 70%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 17,4 km/h


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia de Verão, já nem sei o que dizer tal a monotonia do tempo

Máxima: 29.5ºC (às 20h30m)
mínima: 18.5ºC
actual: 27.4ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (29 Jul 2008 às 20:57)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min.........................................15.9º
T máx........................................24.3º
T actual.....................................20.1º

H min.........................................39%
H máx........................................78%

Pressão actual.............................1017 hPa


----------



## mauro miranda (29 Jul 2008 às 21:46)

ceu limpo vento moderado 20.8 graus

ate ja cansa de dizer sempre a mesma coisa não acham?

k seca de tempo lool nem calor a sério

nem carne nem peixe

nem massa nem arroz

xiiiiii


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2008 às 21:50)

boas...hoje a temparatura já subiu mais alguns graus...temp.max.30,6ºc min.14.7ºc,actual 21.6ºc


----------



## belem (29 Jul 2008 às 22:28)

mauro miranda disse:


> ceu limpo vento moderado 20.8 graus
> 
> ate ja cansa de dizer sempre a mesma coisa não acham?
> 
> ...



Querem calor a sério? Se tão com pressa visitem  locais mais quentes ou então senão querem sair daí, esperem que ele já aí vem...


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 22:28)

Levo, neste momento *17,7ºC* de temperatura
Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento fraco...

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 15,5ºC (07:05)
MÁXIMA: 23,7ºC (16:34) 


*Menos 16,3ºC de máxima do que no mesmo dia do ano passado*


----------



## Brigantia (29 Jul 2008 às 22:36)

Boas,

Hoje mínima de 8,9ºC (noite fresquinha), neste momento 19,1ºC e 48%HR.


----------



## TaviraMan (29 Jul 2008 às 23:02)

Boa noite

O que mais me irrita é nestas ultimas noites que aparece um vento terrivel e dura toda a noite Nem se pode tar na rua a seguir ao jantar como uma boa noite de Verão 

Dados: Céu limpo, 24ºC, Vento Forte de Noroeste 
Alguem me sabe explicar o porquê desta ventania que até já chateia? Será isto a famosa Nortada


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jul 2008 às 23:25)

Boa Noite.

Dia de céu com poucas nuvens e algum vento.

Tmin - 19,4ºC

Tmax - 27,2ºC

Actual 23,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Jul 2008 às 23:43)

boas na saida do gfs das 18h parece que retiraram algun calor para os dias de 2 a 4 de agosto

por hoje me despeco com 18.9ºc.

hr:51%
vento de nordeste

   até amanhã


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2008 às 23:51)

Hmmm... estou _morto_ nos 17,5ºC


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jul 2008 às 23:53)

Boa noite,

A minima de hoje foi 19ºC!


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2008 às 00:12)

Boas. Realmente está um tempo muito monótono, mas o nosso verão é mesmo assim. O que às vezes nos vai safando são as trovoadas mas este verão elas não querem nada conosco.

Por aqui continua o tempo fresco, a mínima foi de 10,1ºC e a máxima de 24,3ºC. Neste momento tenho 18,0ºC, 1015 hPa com vento fraco de W e céu limpo.

A mínima em Lamas de Mouro rondou os 3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2008 às 02:06)

Noite de céu pouco nublado por aqui.
O vento sopra fraco e estão *17,6 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2008 às 02:18)

De repente o céu fica muito nublado e a temperatura sobe aos *17,7 ºC*.
Inexplicável esta repentina mudança na nebulosidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2008 às 03:11)

E a temperatura já vai nos *18,1 ºC*.
Continua a aquecer devido ao aumento da nebulosidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2008 às 03:36)

Por aqui muita nuvem 

Temperatura nos 18.3ºC  vou ter uma mínima da treta graças ás nuvens


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2008 às 04:00)

A temperatura já subiu dos *17,5 ºC* para os *18,3 ºC* actuais.
Parece que a noite não vai ser fria e que a mínima pouco mais baixa será em relação à actual.


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jul 2008 às 08:30)

belem disse:


> Querem calor a sério? Se tão com pressa visitem  locais mais quentes ou então senão querem sair daí, esperem que ele já aí vem...




prefiro esperar porque a gasolina está careira

minima de 18.2

ceu nublado e pronto


----------



## jpmartins (30 Jul 2008 às 09:18)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu com bastantes nuvens altas, 19.9ºC.
A min. matinal foi fresquinha 14.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2008 às 09:30)

Bom Dia

Por aqui hoje a minima foi de 16.0ºC.......neste momento estão 24.4ºC e como sempre o céu está limpinho.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2008 às 09:37)

belem disse:


> Querem calor a sério? Se tão com pressa visitem  locais mais quentes ou então senão querem sair daí, esperem que ele já aí vem...



Pois é e vem já  no sábado com as temperaturas a rondar os 35ºC/37ºC no interior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 09:46)

bons dias..a noite esteve mais fresca a temp.desceu até aos 13.5ºc.


temp:actual 21.3º

por aqui mais um dia de ferias


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 09:46)

Bom dia!!

Aqui, a neblusidadde também apareceu... e a temperatura mínima foi de *16,9ºC* pelas 1:56...

Neste momento tenho 20,8ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h

Imagem de satélite das 9:15:


----------



## PedroAfonso (30 Jul 2008 às 10:39)

É mesmo assim. Agora parece querer abrir, mas a nebolusidade ainda é um pouco intensa.

Neste momento:


   Temperatura 23.2 °C   
   Humidade 46 %   
   Pressão 1021 hPa   
   Vento 6.5 km/h   
   Vento (Direcção) Sudoeste


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2008 às 10:44)

O freemeteo está a prever para domingo que a temperatura chegue aos 40ºC na Amareleja

Neste momento sigo com 26.3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Jul 2008 às 11:27)

Bom dia

Isto é o que eu chamo de Atmosfera totalmente parada Ou seja, total ausencia de vento, céu azul sem nuvens, temperatura aos 25ºC, humidade pouco vai além dos 45%, enfim Parece que o dia parou por aqui. A pressão desde há uns dias também não desenvolve, entre os 1013hpa e os 1018hpa não ajudam em nada. Que treta


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jul 2008 às 11:38)

Bom dia

Por aqui noite e inicio de manhã com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, que pela noite foram por vezes moderados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 11:48)

boas...por aqui já chegamos 26.4ºc
céu limpo e vento nulo tirando o litoral norte e centro por ai ainda se sente algum fresco
há um ano em 2007 por aqui chegou aos 39ºc

parece que para o fim de semana as temparaturas vão dar que falar e incomodar aqui pelo interior


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2008 às 12:25)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> boas...por aqui já chegamos 26.4ºc
> céu limpo e vento nulo tirando o litoral norte e centro por ai ainda se sente algum fresco
> há um ano em 2007 por aqui chegou aos 39ºc
> 
> parece que para o fim de semana as temparaturas vão dar que falar e incomodar aqui pelo interior



Segundo o Freemeteo para domingo em Castelo branco vai chegar ao 38ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 13:06)

Levo, neste momento 23,8ºC
O sol espreita e o céu está a abrir...

Humidade a 65%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2008 às 14:02)

Por aqui 24.3ºC mínima de 17.0ºC e algum vento  com muita nuvem.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jul 2008 às 14:05)

Boa tarde!


Extremos de ontem:
Tmin 16,8ºC
Tmax 25,1ºC

Hoje céu encoberto pela manhã, mas a limpar por volta das 10h. Agora céu limpo e calor. A pressão pela manhã era de 1016hPa.

*Tmin 16,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2008 às 14:36)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, a mínima foi de *17,5 ºC* e agora estão *29,2 ºC*.
O céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2008 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui estão 31.5ºC e o céu está limpo

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 14:39)

Por cá, os mesmos 23,8ºC

Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento, que chegou aos *20,1 km/h*, há pouco...


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Jul 2008 às 16:31)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento, céu totalmente limpo, um azul daqueles Estão 26ºC, algum vento de Oeste moderado e humidade entre os 55 e os 60%.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2008 às 17:08)

Boas
A mínima em Grandola foi de 15,6ºC...

A máxima em Setubal foi de *32,0ºC* a humidade mínima de *35%HR*...

Agora estou com 30,0ºC, 39%HR, 1018hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 17:24)

A temperatura máxima subiu..., com os *25,8ºC* actuais...

Humidade a 58%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a rondar os 10 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 17:24)

boas tardes....hoje a sensacão de calor já foi maior por aqui onde a temparatura chegou aos 32.4ºc neste momento 30.4ºc, devido há intensidade do vento que sopra de NE

ceu limpo com algumas nuvens a decorar o ceu


----------



## Turista (30 Jul 2008 às 18:12)

Boas a todos,

sigo de momento com 24,4ºC o que aqui para o Cabo Carvoeiro é muito bom 

A *máxima *de hoje ficou-se por uns agradáveis 25,3ºC e a *mínima *em 19,3ºC (Quase noite tropical...)

Abraço,


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

A noite de hoje já vai ser melhor, vou agora com 26,6ºC, 53%HR


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2008 às 19:25)

Olá pessoal!

Estou de volta a *Odivelas*.
Para trás ficam umas boas centenas de quilometros percorridos em terras algarvias e andaluzas durante estes últimos 8 dias. 
Ficam também as fotos e os grandes momentos, convertidos agora numa ressaca nostálgica.
Bem, é tempo de lavar a roupa e passar a ferro, porque daqui a meia duzia de dias há mais!

Falando de tempo, aqui por Odivelas, os últimos dias foram bastante "amenos".

Entre os dias 22 e 29, a temperatura mais elevada foi de 31,9ºC no dia 22.
Para o mesmo periodo, a temperatura mais baixa foi 15,9ºC no dia 24.
Não tive nenhuma minima tropical por aqui.
No dia 25 registei 0,2mm de precipitação.
(Dados registados pelo meu irmão).

Hoje e até ao momento:
Tmin: 17,6ºC
Tmáx: 27,2ºC
Céu limpo.
Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2008 às 19:27)

Céu limpo e 26,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 12,4ºC / 28,4ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2008 às 19:50)

Algumas imagens para complementar alguns fenómenos Algarvios aqui relatados no fórum:​



algarvio1980 disse:


> Tal como o Levante disse a poeira anda por aqui.


Praia da Quarteira, dia 22 de Julho, 19:22.
Bem visivel a poeira no céu.
E que caldinho que estava a água.. 







Gilmet disse:


> Parece que o nosso amigo André está a chegar ao Alto da Fóia, em Monchique!
> Em Loulé o céu estava limpo, mas agora, o céu está muito nublado e há nevoeiro lá em cima!


Fóia, 902 metros de altitude, dia 25 de Julho de 2008, 15:56.




Costa Sul, dia 25 de Julho de 2008, 16:10.
vista a cerca de 700m de altitude (contraste).







Gilmet disse:


> O André informa que, quando ia na Auto-Estrada, perto de Tavira, viu um pequeno Dust Devil num monte!





Gilmet disse:


> Resumidamente, um Dust Devil é um turbilhão de areia, ou poeira... como se fosse um mini-tornado...
> Dust Devil



Foi exactamente isso. Vi pela primeira vez um Dust Devil ao vivo, pena que nas piores condições.
Vinha na A22, sentido Tavira - Loulé, quando às 16:15 e poucos quilómetros depois da saída para Tavira, vi pelo espelho retrovisor um pequeno dust devil a levantar uma grande poeirada num planalto de vegetação rasteira. Como ia a conduzir, e o resto da malta ia "a dormir" não deu para registar o momento fotograficamente. Mas fica a nota!


----------



## Dan (30 Jul 2008 às 20:05)

Muito boas as fotos


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 20:28)

Olha, o desaparecido está de volta Lindas fotos! (aposto que só mostraste 1/1000 do que tiraste na totalidade)



Por cá, a máxima foi mesmo de 25,8ºC
Neste momento, muitos fractus no céu e 21,4ºC

Talves tenhamos ulgum nevoeiro esta noite!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2008 às 20:29)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui Hoje mais do mesmo, sol, vento moderado de NO que até já farta.... a temperatura máxima de hoje 32.2ºC Neste momento estão 26.2ºC e finalmente o vento enfraqueceu

T.Minima de Hoje: 16.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2008 às 20:33)

AnDré disse:


> Algumas imagens para complementar alguns fenómenos Algarvios aqui relatados no fórum:​
> 
> 
> Praia da Quarteira, dia 22 de Julho, 19:22.
> ...



Muito fixe 

Por cá máxima de 25.7ºC estou com 21.0ºC.


----------



## mocha (30 Jul 2008 às 20:57)

Boa noite a todos, por aqui o dia amanheceu muito nublado como ja foi referido, o sol la foi aparecendo e ficou um dia de verão daqueles.
Agora sigo com algum vento pra arrefecer a casa é do melhor , neste momento registo 25.2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2008 às 20:59)

Excelentes fotos André, tive aí no Alto da Fóia no dia 15 de Agosto do ano passado, parece ser fotocópia do tempo que apanhei, mas na altura não tinha máquina.

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e calor ao fim da tarde.

Máxima: 29.7ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (30 Jul 2008 às 20:59)

*Em Guimarães:*

T min...............................................15.3º
T máx..............................................24.8º
T actual...........................................21.2º

H min..............................................44%
H máx.............................................73%

Pressão actual.................................1019 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jul 2008 às 21:00)

Boa noite. 

Por cá manhã de muitas nuvens com alguns aguaceiros e tarde de céu pouco nublado.

Tmin - 22,5ºC

Tmax - 27,7ºC

Actual - 24,9ºC e 72% Hr


----------



## mauro miranda (30 Jul 2008 às 21:13)

sim as fotos estao realmente espectaculares
e ver um fenómeno desses deve ser brutal

bom a manha começou nublada, ou seja encoberta, mas depois a partir do almoço começou a ficar quase limpo o céu ate que ficou uma tarde jeitosa

a maxima foi de 28.1 e a minima 18.2

agora 24.3

boa noite e sonham com as trovoadas

pk na realidade o que são trovoadas????


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 21:36)

As nuvens altas começam a aparecer e levo 19,7ºC


HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 16,9ºC (01:56)
MÁXIMA: 25,8ºC (17:27)


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2008 às 21:53)

Gilmet disse:


> Olha, o desaparecido está de volta Lindas fotos! (aposto que só mostraste 1/1000 do que tiraste na totalidade)




É mais ou menos isso Gil!
E obrigado pessoal

Por aqui 20,2ºC.
Muitas nuvens para o lado do Gil e do Mário Barros.
Vento fraco de NO.


----------



## Sueste (30 Jul 2008 às 21:55)

Olá boa noite,

Por cá, o calor chegou mais ao final do dia com o vento de Norte. A temperatura máxima foi de 30.1ºC enquanto que a minima foi de 19.0ºC.

Agora sopra um vento morninho de Norte, estou com 26.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 22:08)

boas noites ao pessoal do termómetro

por aqui mais um dia de verão passado e tambem de ferias com temparatura mais fresca actual 22.8ºc

temp:de hoje max:32.4ºc
                   min:13.5ºc
humidade  51%
vento de NE


----------



## Fil (30 Jul 2008 às 22:11)

Boas. Por aqui estou com 20,0ºC, 1017 hPa e vento fraco de W com céu limpo. A máxima foi de 26,2ºC e a mínima de 12,6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Jul 2008 às 22:50)

Por cá, mínima de *17,5 ºC* e máxima de *29,3 ºC*.
O vento continuou a soprar fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2008 às 23:01)

Parabens pelas fotos Andre, são muito boas
Gosto muito de visitar a Serra de Monchique nem parece Algarve


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Jul 2008 às 23:19)

Parabens pelas fotos André!

Aqui a noite está quente com 24,4ºC e 78% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2008 às 23:19)

Registo 19,1ºC, neste momento e o céu está muito nublado, embora já tenha estado encoberto...

Humidade a 89%
Pressão a 1017 hPa


----------



## TaviraMan (30 Jul 2008 às 23:32)

Excelentes fotos André Afinal uns diazinhos aqui no Algarve, heim Fizeste bem

E quanto ao estado do tempo, nada de novo a dizer, pois céu limpo e 25ºC, vento moderado a variar de Norte ou Noroeste.

Até amanhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

Vou retirar-me com 20,6ºc

     Até amanhã


----------



## diogo (31 Jul 2008 às 00:00)

Boa noite

Aqui, as últimas temperaturas mínimas e máximas registadas foram estas: 

26/07/2008: *16.0ºC* / *25.8ºC*
27/07/2008: *16.8ºC* / *27.4ºC*
28/07/2008: *14.9ºC* / *26.6ºC*
29/07/2008: *14.0ºC* / *24.8ºC*
30/07/2008: *15.9ºC* / *26.4ºC*

Ah, e os extremos de há um ano:
30/07/2007: *17.5ºC */ *35.9ºC*

Agora: 17.9ºC , 69% HR , 1018 hPa , céu muito nublado , vento moderado


----------



## Turista (31 Jul 2008 às 02:30)

Está uma noite fabulosa por estes lados...
2h30 da manhã e estão 20,5ºC!!!

Cumprimentos,


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jul 2008 às 08:14)

Bom dia

Amanheceu assim com céu limpo, vento fraco de Noroeste e 22ºC, a pressão é 1017mb e a humidade é entre 45 a 50%. Parece que vai aquecer bem


----------



## psm (31 Jul 2008 às 08:41)

Bom dia 
No estoril céu muito nublado com chuvisco(a previsão do IM era a norte do famoso sistema),vento fraco de NO.
Porque é que o IM,ainda não reparou que quando está de NO e por efeito orografico geralmente ocorre alguma percipitação a sul,por isso é que fiz o topico do famoso sistema montejunto estrela e acrescentei sintra.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2008 às 08:54)

bons dias

Por Castelo Branco, céu limpo e vento de NW com neblusidade baixa no horizonte vamos ver se chega aqui alguma coisa

temp:actual 20.1ºc....


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2008 às 09:07)

Por Odivelas, céu encoberto e 21,2ºC
Vento fraco de Oeste.

A temperatura minima foi de 18,6ºC.


----------



## mocha (31 Jul 2008 às 09:15)

bom dia pessoal por aqui o ceu ta completamente coberto, sigo com 21ºC


----------



## jpmartins (31 Jul 2008 às 09:25)

Bom dia
Por aqui ceu mto nublado, com um chuvisco muito fraquinho  Temperatura actual 20.2ºC.
Min. Matinal 18.1ºC


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2008 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Bonitas fotos André! Há sempre uns sortudos que podem andar a passear por Portugal  (misto de inveja e alegria  )

Extremos de ontem:

Tmin 16,2ºC
Tmax 27,6ºC

Hoje manhã de chuvisco constante. Pressão em 1017hPa e vento fraco.
*
Tmin 20,0ºC*


----------



## mauro miranda (31 Jul 2008 às 09:52)

ola o dia amanheu completamente encoberto, mas ainda não chuviscou nada aqui

a temperatura mínima foi de 18.6

agora estão 22.2

realmente o IM mete sempre precipitação a norte de Lisboa, mas no fundo a precipitação acaba por nos fazer uma visita, é mesmo para contrariar


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2008 às 10:05)

Bom dia

Céu nublado e 20,4ºC.

Mínima de 15,2ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (31 Jul 2008 às 10:53)

bom dia. Por aqui céu pouco nublado e mesmo limpo em algumas zonas da ilha.

Tmin - 21,8ºC

Ás 9h da manhã - 22ºC e 80% Hr


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Por cá, o céu está encoberto, mas não sei se já choveu ou chuviscou...
A temperatura mínima foi de *17,8ºC* ás 5:33
Neste momento já tenho 23,3ºC
Humidade a 72%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 6,8 km/h, tenho já chegado aos 14,7 km/h


----------



## diogo (31 Jul 2008 às 11:44)

Bom dia

Hoje tive uma mínima de *16.6ºC*

Agora: 24.7ºC , 38% HR , 1020 hPa, céu muito nublado, vento moderado


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2008 às 11:52)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, sigo com 28ºC que é a máxima, quanto à mínima foi tropical 20.9ºC.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2008 às 12:17)

Escureceu bastante neste momento e chove fraco... apesar de tudo o vento ta calmo e a sensação térmica não é de todo desconfortável


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 12:20)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, mínima de *17,9 ºC*.
A noite foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 12:22)

Por cá o céu continua quase encoberto, mas há algumas abertas...
Tenho 23,9ºC

Imagem de satelite das 12:00


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 12:39)

Estou com *26,3 ºC* e a pressão está com tendência de subida.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jul 2008 às 12:40)

Também começam neste momento a aparecer abertas por aqui! A chuva essa parou mas o céu continua ameaçador!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2008 às 12:59)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a minima de hoje foi de 18.1ºC, neste momento estão 26.8ºC e o céu está nublado mas com algumas pequenas abertas, a chuva é que não apareceu.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 13:16)

Tenho *24,3ºC* neste momento, e o vento aumentou de intensidade, passando agora frequentemente dos 10 km/h

O céu está agora muito nublado...


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Jul 2008 às 13:47)

Boas tardes!Pela invicta temos céu muito nebulado, umas pinguinhas de vez em quando, vento fraco e a pressão mais ou menos estavel nos 1018hPa. Tá abafadinho q.b. com 22ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2008 às 14:09)

Boas...despois de uma escapadela até há piscina praia,onde até nem se estava mal,já deu para regalar a vista e o corpomas voltando ao assunto que me levou aqui continua tuda na mesma,ceu limpo e com algum vento há mistura temp:actual 26.6ºc

pessoal já me estão a chamar para almoco ate já


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jul 2008 às 15:18)

Boa Tarde

Tarde quente por aqui, 28ºC, vento de Noroeste fraco e o céu anda um pouco esbranquiçado ou pelo menos não tanto azul como nos dias anteriores Deve andar alguma camada fina de poeira lá em cima


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2008 às 16:52)

24,7ºC e começa agora a chuviscar.


----------



## BARROS (31 Jul 2008 às 16:53)

Boa tarde pra vcs... Aqui Julho vai se despedindo como o mês mais seco desde que a estação de medição oficial da cidade foi aberta, em 1943. *0,0 mm *de chuva. Já estamos batendo os 40 dias a seco. Só no dia 24, chegou a garoar, mas foi tão pouco que nem serviu pra registrar 0,1mm. Agora tenho *24°*, umidade em 33% e pressão de 927.8hpa. Isso devido à aproximação de uma frente fria, por isso hoje o céu está cheio de nuvens cirros, aquelas bem finas, pode chover só no sábado. 




Quanto é o acumulado aí?


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2008 às 17:33)

*Setubal*...
Mín. de hoje:*17,3ºC* (6:02)
Máx. de hoje:*30,1ºC* (16:37)

Humidade relativa Máx./ Mín.: *94%* (6:52) *42%* (16:37)

Rajada máx.:*19,8km/h* (13:41)

Actual:
27,0ºC
58%HR
1020hpa
3,6km/h


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 17:40)

*BARROS*, na minha assinatura está a precipitação registada pela estação... mais o não registado pela estação... chuviscos, etc...

A Estação registou 1mm, mas eu aponto para perto de 1,5mm


Ora, a máxima foi de *26,0ºC*, pelas 16:15
Neste momento o céu está a encobrir, e a tempertura situa-se nos 25,1ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a 1018 hPa

O vento está a aumentar, tendo chegado aos *25,5 km/h*, pelas 16:24


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2008 às 18:02)

Chuva fraca agora e 22,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2008 às 18:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 30.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 29.2ºC e céu com poucas nuvens e o vento sopra por vezes moderado.


----------



## Dan (31 Jul 2008 às 20:03)

Céu nublado e 20,9ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 15,2ºC / 25,9ºC


----------



## henriquesillva (31 Jul 2008 às 20:42)

*Por Guimarães:*

T min..................................18.7º
T máx.................................23.5º
T actual..............................19.0º

H min.................................54%
H máx................................91%

Pressão actual.....................1020 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 20:48)

Por cá, após um periodo de céu encoberto, eis que agora se dão algumas abertas, e os cirrus se mostram...

Tenho, neste momento, 20,6ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 9,0 km/h

HOJE:

MÍNIMA: 17,8ºC (05:33)
MÁXIMA: 26,0ºC (16:15)


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jul 2008 às 21:07)

Boa Tarde

Por cá, céu totalmente limpo, 25ºC, humidade entre 60 a 65% e vento a soprar de Oeste. Algum calor a sentir-se e quando arrefecer mais um pouco aí por volta das 22H deverá aparecer aquela ventania infernal

Pessoal, alguem sabe se anda algum incendio aí para as zonas da Serra do Caldeirão é que ainda agora estou a olhar na direcção do por-do-sol e começaram do nada a aparecer umas nuvens muito negras além para aqueles lados

Até já


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Jul 2008 às 21:18)

TaviraMan disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Pessoal, alguem sabe se anda algum incendio aí para as zonas da Serra do Caldeirão é que ainda agora estou a olhar na direcção do por-do-sol e começaram do nada a aparecer umas nuvens muito negras além para aqueles lados



Boas, por aqui, que estou mais perto do por-do-sol, são só mesmo nuvens escuras, nada de incêndios.
Neste último dia de Julho como o tempo passa, amanhã já é Agosto, não tarda é Natal. Céu limpo e vento moderado de Oeste.

Máxima: 29.6ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC


----------



## Sueste (31 Jul 2008 às 21:44)

Olá boa noite,

Também reparei nas nuvens escuras a Norte e a nossa Nortada já está aí, pelo menos vem quentinho 

Neste momento estou com 27.1ºC e a máxima foi de 30.3ºC.

A minima foi de 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Jul 2008 às 21:51)

boas noites 

por aqui o dia foi decorrendo com céu limpo e algumas nuvens de passagem nada que impedisse de o sol brilhar todo o dia.quanto há temparatura não subiu muito em relacão (ao dia de ontem cerca de 4,5ºc a menos),   muito devido ao vento que soprou moderado todo dia de NE.

temp:actual 21.9ºc

max:do dia 27.9ºc
min: :    :   16.6ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2008 às 23:02)

Por cá, máxima de *29,5 ºC* e o céu esteve pouco nublado e o vento fraco.
Agora estão *20,0 ºC* e o céu está bastante nublado, apesar de a pressão estar a subir.


----------



## Brunomc (31 Jul 2008 às 23:10)

por volta das 21h30 pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago..mas foi apenas um clarão de um disparo de canhão aqui da escola pratica de artilharia de vendas novas..

por aqui támbem apareceram umas nuvens negras a pouco..

agora céu limpo e vento fraco  22ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2008 às 23:21)

O meu ultimo post neste seguimento!

Tenho, neste momento 18,9ºC, e o céu está encoberto


Foi um belo seguimento, que superou as minhas espectativas... 1559 mensagens até agora!


----------



## TaviraMan (31 Jul 2008 às 23:22)

Por cá, a Nortada está a fazer-se sentir com o vento moderado e rajadas de Noroeste. Está um pouco desagradável lá fora mas pronto, à que ter paciencia

Bem, malta, despeço-me por hoje e espero amanhã já postar no novo tópico de Agosto, afinal começa já daqui a pouco

Até amanhã


----------



## miguel (1 Ago 2008 às 00:00)

Sigo com 21,3ºC, 76%HR e 1021hpa cé limpo e vento nulo


----------



## diogo (1 Ago 2008 às 00:10)

E aqui a máxima foi de *27.2ºC*

Agora tenho 17.8ºC , 64% HR , 1021 hPa , céu muito nublado, vento fraco

Isto está a andar bem... já é Agosto!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Ago 2008 às 00:15)

Boa noite! Hoje por aqui o calor foi intenso. Fez das suas o microclima da Lagoa.

Tmin - 21,8ºC

Tmax -30,2ºC 

Actual - 23,7ºC 

A humidade variou entre os 52% e os 82%


----------



## Fil (1 Ago 2008 às 00:58)

Boas. Por aqui tenho nestem omento 14,9ºC, 69% e 1019 hPa, o céu já está com poucas nuvens e o vento é fraco de SW. A máxima ficou-se pelos 24,2ºC e a mínima foi de 13,7ºC. Registei 0,6 mm de precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2008 às 16:20)

Extremos do dia 31 de Julho em Odivelas:

Tmáx: 18,6ºC
Tmin: 28,0ºC


----------

